# What are you listening to today ?



## NealfromNZ

As per tittle , what have you been listening to today ?

Hoping to discover some new music so post it up.



A couple of tracks to start with from "The Tiny Lies" 

The Tiny Lies - Bag of Bones - YouTube

The Tiny Lies - I am a Ghost - YouTube


----------



## CrossFired

DEVO, Something for everybody.


----------



## cobb2819

Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion 2


----------



## Black Rain

Jene Aiko - WTH and Worst
Jazz Masters VII by Paul Hardcastle


----------



## theoldguy

blue man group - flac through my stock system  will change next week though!


----------



## Negolien

The new Linkin Park album The hunting party and Matisyahu's most recent album Akeda


----------



## Lycancatt

conjure 1 like ice
nickel creek destination

two very different sounds, first is progressive trance and the second is folk/bluegrass/good music all round.


----------



## damonryoung

lately it's been Hozier and Chet Faker...


----------



## Donanon

On the drive to work this morning I listened to 'Blue Mars' audio book by Kim Stanley Robinson, on the way home it'll be Miles Davis 'Kind Of Blue'.


D.


----------



## Soloact

Sara Evans-My Heart Cant Tell You No


----------



## REGULARCAB

I've had The Offspring on repeat for about a week... Sounds like hell btw


----------



## percy072

This come up on ipod shuffle for the first time in ages...need to find drivers that can really pull out that "power chord", repeated a few times...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9_hCjcFNO0

scrolled through and found this one also...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32bdevGClD4

Flash back to early college daze...er...days


----------



## hot9dog

friday morning driving to work, windows down... playing T.S.O.L. beneath the shadows... VERY LOUDLY!!!!!! my punk rock roots will never go away! lol


----------



## hot9dog

friday evening... driving home from work... windows rolled down... playing Husker Du new day rising... the whole album... LOUDLY.....


----------



## Hoptologist

DRTHJTA said:


> lately it's been Hozier and Chet Faker...


Chet Faker here too. And lots of Son Lux, the new Owen Pallett, and Jessie Ware.


----------



## DLO13

Negolien said:


> Matisyahu's most recent album Akeda


Well done.


----------



## afwilkin

Tool - Lateralus
Tesseract - One
Alice in Chains - Black Gives Way to Blue
Protest the Hero - Kezia

Kind of all over the place.


----------



## mires

Rage against the machine - Self titled


----------



## DLO13

afwilkin said:


> Tool - Lateralus


are you a fan of A Perfect Circle?


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of house music on the way to work

https://soundcloud.com/glenhorsborough/ltbh-podcast-with-glen-40


----------



## subterFUSE

Just downloaded the latest installments from Bedrock Records, which is John Digweed's imprint.

Underground Sound of Ibiza

Denis A - Hypnoteric


Been very happy blasting these in the car for the past couple of days.

US Ibiza is 2 CDs. First is a downtempo, poolside mix. Some ambient/atmospheric tracks mixed with some really cool, downtempo grooves. Second is a club mix with house/tech-house.

The Denis A mix is more hard-edged, trance/techno.


Both are excellent so far. Anyone who enjoys electronic music should be pleased with them.


----------



## hot9dog

4 am driving into the shop to start the day...Beck. sea change... the whole album. Forgot how much small details are in this album. Low end extension and soundstage trickery. Super depressing album, but often with heartbreak comes amazing music....


----------



## 4thseason

WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Airforceyooper

Cross Canadian Ragweed
Ryan Bingham
Chris Knight


----------



## afwilkin

DLO13 said:


> are you a fan of A Perfect Circle?


Their first two albums were both good. Since then, only a couple of singles have really been anything worth noting.


----------



## DLO13

afwilkin said:


> Their first two albums were both good. Since then, only a couple of singles have really been anything worth noting.


One of my all time favorites. This CD will never leave my car.
Amazing album to test the mid-bass/lower end of your setup.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Pink Floyd. "echoes" today

Often leaves me in an unusual frame of mind. Like the minds been on a journey and suffered some kind of emotional loss along the way and then come though to the other side.

Either way , love the "Waters & Gilmour" bass playing on this.


----------



## hot9dog

6 am Saturday morning. ...home system BLASTING everyone out of bed. James Brown- Popcorn!!! 5 carver tfm-45's... B&W nautilas series transducers.... coffee brewing... wife laughing her head off... 3 year old daughter dancing like a fool and the dog looking at us like were all crazy. Thank god the neighbors dont live close! Lol Blast james brown in the morning... its good therapy!


----------



## Mike Bober

Doug Johns...pocket full of nasty here


----------



## hot9dog

Mike Bober said:


> Doug Johns...pocket full of nasty here


OOOOHHHH HECK YEAH!!! Doug Johns is the MAN!!


----------



## NealfromNZ

I can't get no sleep ! 

Faithless - Insomnia - YouTube


----------



## adcomcyclone

Alanis Morisette - Jagged Little Pill acoustic on my Polk SDA-SDS plain old 2 channel setup.


----------



## customtronic

Today.........? I'm listening to my wife complain about me assembling closet organizers.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

adcomcyclone said:


> Alanis Morisette - Jagged Little Pill acoustic on my Polk SDA-SDS plain old 2 channel setup.


i want to do her but she keeps turning me down damnit


----------



## Lou Frasier2

but anyways,fleetwood mac rumors


----------



## Earzbleed

Today is 'drive in the mountains' day, so a lot of different stuff. First will be that horrible chesky music to check my stage depth. Then, Billy Idol, Hardbone, Grel, Palm Desert, Mammothor, Machine People, Blondie, Floyd, Thalamus, Nightstalker and Stubb.


----------



## syc0path

Finishing my 2nd run thru the Nine Inch Nails discography. I saw them in concert a couple weeks ago, and I ended up listening to the entire discography before and after the concert.


----------



## DLO13

Frank Sinatra - Nothing But The Best


----------



## Coppertone

Prince, " Purple Rain".......


----------



## Hammer1

Me, not a damm thing pulled all my zapco gear and returned to dealer. Switching to mosconi on Tuesday


----------



## ben54b

Metallica through the never live albumn. Master of puppets is worth the cd price on its own.


----------



## percy072

Not really my taste but decided to let this one play through today on my way home (off the "Donkey Punch the night" album) ...it will redline everything in your system, that opening synth bass vibrates the hair follicles. Stoopid video BTW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtZhRn6pBHQ


----------



## Alrojoca

Haken

This video shows some guy playing the bass, YouTube does not have this song in a nice live or studio version


Amazing piece, best part I like is from the 3:25 min to the end, at 4:25 starts an amazing progressive part that simply gives me the goose bumps 

Differerent tastes for different people music does things to some that simply does not do to others.

http://youtu.be/NlV590Nz6wY


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## Alrojoca

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrokp2Pmapg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnH27mxW0KM

Very interesting, I was not a quite a fan of the Trio work by this guy, I like the work he did with Pat Metheny, this new electric Jazz CD with Mark Guiliana, I am enjoying, and I plan to enjoy this week.


----------



## michaelsil1

^
I love Brad Mehldau



This is Michael Landau doing a Jimi Hendrix Tune


----------



## whaler

Im listening to a french canadian SSCP instructor who says "turd" instead of "third". Thats quality for sure! lol

Getting me some Hall and Oats flac


----------



## Alrojoca

I like Mehldau too, it's just for certain mood, and when time limitations are not an issue. In a car LOL is hard to concentrate to listen to certain type of music unless traveling alone in a long trip.


----------



## hot9dog

sitting next to the pool- silversun pickups playing thru the back patio, Carnavas- the whole damn album. amazing guitar sounds on this whole damn album...... gin and 7-up. sonoran sunset behind me. my 18 year old son is leaving tomorrow, my little boy is leaving a grown man- to pave his own destiny. my feet in the pool- flash bulb images in my head of the him as a little boy. im crying like some fool idiot. alone i sit- you guys on this forum are my only friends... im thinking out loud..... this album is epic. the sound ties us all together, as a tribe. im getting old. this empire ive built doesnt mean much without my son next to me. my Dustin...


----------



## NealfromNZ

^^^^^^
Special day ! End of one chapter and the start of the next........ Enjoy


----------



## hot9dog

NealfromNZ said:


> ^^^^^^
> Special day ! End of one chapter and the start of the next........ Enjoy


thanks for the words my brother.


----------



## alle-lkw

Nickelback
Nightwish


----------



## NealfromNZ

Tango 3.0
Gotan Project


----------



## Lycancatt

tough love fun train to reno, its deep house
david morales here I am, classic late 90s funky house


----------



## neo_styles

Bare - Bloodsport

Need some chugging bass in my life today


----------



## michaelsil1

Before Rock n Roll we had Boogie Woogie


----------



## brianhj

alle-lkw said:


> Nickelback


please be joking


----------



## Alrojoca

Unitopia, the Garden


----------



## percy072

Been a long time...forgot how much I liked these guys, not sure if they ever got much exposure in the US

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB965aUPsmM

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...2kdOPylgHpLpVRQQtdV3naQ&bvm=bv.75097201,d.aWw


----------



## sqnut




----------



## cflannery

Herbie Mann- Memphis Underground


----------



## miniSQ

Miley Cyrus - Baby, I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin (Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Hoptologist

The Black Keys - Turn Blue album, had it for a while but just started listening to it, really good so far.


----------



## xpsvwino

The Beatles "Love". 
Multilayered and, in my opinion, better than the original mixes. 
This soundtrack accompanies a movie made about the Cirque Du Soleil
Show Love. It's an adventure for the senses. 

Gary


----------



## Jepalan

Album: Ape to Angel
Artist: Pitch Black

Trippy instrumental dub/trance with thick drippy mid bass, deep solid lows and lots of stereo panning effects and 3D instrument placements..


----------



## snaimpally

Porcupine Tree


----------



## Alrojoca

snaimpally said:


> Porcupine Tree


:rockon::thumbsup:
I never get tired of listening to Porcupine tree.

Fear of a Blank Planet CD
Fear of a Blank planet (those drums in the beginning, chest pounding midbass hard to beat)

Anesthetize great piece 


Deadwing CD
Deadwing and arriving somewhere but not here, classic tracks

Signify Cd

Waiting 

The incident CD

Time flies, another classic piece 


CD's I enjoy anytime, I am not a huge fan of Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree is like the Pink Floyd reincarnated to my taste 


Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here (Live) - YouTube


----------



## jriggs

Willie Nelson - Country Man


----------



## audison1

Krewella station on pandora


----------



## Kriszilla

Google Music's Hans Zimmer channel. "Flight" from the Man of Steel soundtrack has some brutal subwoofer content.


----------



## buguy

Ran across this today. I like it!
Chris Jones Chris Jones - No Sanctuary Here - YouTube


----------



## 4thseason




----------



## Bayboy

My Mr. Scruff collection.... too many favorites to name.


----------



## Jepalan

Album: Anthology
Artist: Al Di Meola

"Land of the Midnight Sun" and "Innamorta" are awesome SQ test tracks.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Weekend away
Wife & 2 y/o daughter for company
Cold evening by the fire
Cooked a nice dinner of lamb racks, bottle of fav red wine
Cafe Del Mar vols 14 playing on non descript 4 in one stereo

Perfect day


----------



## Hoptologist

Alt-J - Hunger of the Pine


----------



## antiile

Rone - So So So - YouTube

A French band


----------



## subterFUSE

antiile said:


> Rone - So So So - YouTube
> 
> A French band


Hell yeah. Sasha used to play that track in Ibiza back in 2011. Was one of his summer tunes at Ushuaia.


----------



## Alrojoca

Off The One - From Floating Point - YouTube


John McLaughlin Maharina - YouTube


----------



## sqnut

Going back and forth between these albums for the past couple of days......

This










And This


----------



## Hoptologist

Blonde Redhead - The One I Love


----------



## Hoptologist

I can't stop listening to this song... Chromeo - Old 45's, I seriously love it. The music video has a delayed intro (and some dialogue), but whatever


----------



## Hoptologist

Also, Lil Silva - First Mark






SO good.


----------



## Alrojoca

HAKEN - Pareidolia (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## rxonmymind

As much as I want to dislike my stereo speakers I was impressed with Elton Johns Rocket man. The piano was centered perfectly over the dash smack dab in the middle with him hovering somewhere in between. Not bad for OEM Pioneer system in the Lexus RX350. Then tonight I realized it's short comings when I played Van Helen The Teacher and it's opening sequence with the fast drums and guitar. The speakers could not keep up. Made a valiant effort but just got muddy. So slow songs to medium is fine. Fast not so good.


----------



## Slammer

I'm all over the place lately. Most recent CDs were Macy Gray (On How Life Is) and The Pretty Reckless, Going To Hell and Light Me Up (really dig them as a group but the recording is high level and not very good). Recently stumbled upon a female vocalist named Jacqui Naylor on YouTube and want to hear one of her CDs next. Anyone sampled her music in their car before?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiVltlspQRE


----------



## Alrojoca

Joshua Redman James Farm. 

Usually I am not a good fan on Classic Jazz trio's or quartets, however this whole CD has great compositions very entertaining the acoustic bass sounds great and deep, and the recording is very good. It can be called music and not noise like some Classic Jazz 


James Farm - Polliwog - YouTube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdxW11WBlQE


----------



## cherryjiyong

Complicated is good for me. How about you?


----------



## hot9dog

Its early friday... driving to work- so im listening to GENGHIS TRON- board up this house. The whole cd. Very loud! Not for the young kids or the faint of heart. Lol. Lets put some "bite" into this friday.


----------



## fcarpio

Al DiMeola - Kiss my Axe.


----------



## Alrojoca

cherryjiyong said:


> Complicated is good for me. How about you?




Complex is great as long the music has rhythm, harmony, melodies,, dynamics, long short whatever, solos, improvisations and extras are also great and some passion and feeling is great too. The mood and the moment sometimes needs to be there to enjoy it more or enjoy it at all, and the car environment makes it a bit hard driving in the city over a highway. And in a car we tend to just want to, boom boom most of the time.


Some things simply are very hard to follow or impossible to get unless you listen to them over 30 times and even then, you wonder what the heck was this guy was on when they wrote that piece, then you come across people that loved it! and you wonder, why you did not enjoy it, or get it, even if you tried.

Try Miles Davis " The Bitches Brew" there are worse examples, what makes me bring this cd as an example is how popular it is among some musicians, I like the artist and can digest many of the other music he played, but this one I still can't even finish listening to it.


One of my favorite Al Dimeola CD's is Orange and Blue, it has beautiful music, melodies with harmony and perhaps a bit of spanish and Italian tones to it, it has a few background vocals. Not for everyone unless mellow fusion is a style some enjoy, and it is very different from his other amazing compositions.


----------



## Lunchbox89

Some skirl lex and young jeezy for the win lol.


----------



## SQLnovice

The Gypsy Kings, then I blew my tweeters.


----------



## drowssap

I have been playing these guys for a bit lately

Arctic Monkeys
Arctic Monkeys - R U Mine? - YouTube


----------



## NealfromNZ

Techno mood this evening.

Aria - Dido (Armin Van Buuren Universal Religion Remix) - YouTube
Delerium feat. Sarah McLachlan - Silence (Tiesto's In Search of Sunrise Remix) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## drowssap

Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night In-Studio on Vimeo


----------



## Alrojoca

I enjoy watching you tube videos wireless using the chromecast device, On TV with my home theater system. 

Crisp Video and decent Audio


RIP Grover W Jr., now we have amazing fresh new talent. Can't wait to pick up the "Momentum" CD and enjoy it. 
Happy New Year! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mqtc3bI6k0


----------



## Hoptologist

One of the best of 2014, IMO!







Also, because it's hilarious and I couldn't get enough of it last night- 



 This is the only time Rustie has featured a rapper, IIRC, and I don't typically listen to rap but this song is just awesome lol.


----------



## Weigel21

I was playing GTA V on PS4 earlier today, so whatever music they have on it, though I'll admit, i really wasn't paying any attention to the music. 

Also listened to some Hikaru Utada, though I have a feeling there's not a lot of love for J-Pop in here.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I went ahead and purchased the cd "Cold Fact"..Love it, just hate the noise in all the tracks.


----------



## bbfoto

Watch at 1080p for best SQ:

REGGAE...

Osiris Fire - Shacklebreaker - Live from Berklee 160 Balcony

http://youtu.be/1PPIHMsWs8I

FUNK-GROOVE (James Brown style & beyond)...

Alissia Benveniste, "Let it Out" - Live at Berklee College of Music

http://youtu.be/ggPooXtzUD0


----------



## bertholomey

Wow! You always have the coolest stuff - loved that Reggae and the Bass player is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

What I was listening to yesterday  

Uncle Lucius, "Keep the Wolves Away"







Story behind Keep The Wolves Away

Whiskey Myers, "Virginia"

Cool 'story' song - invites this girl to dance around his memory....


----------



## bbfoto

Thanks, Jason. You've turned me on to some amazing artists as well! I saw the ones that you posted above in your Build Log...really nice!

There are some amazing and diverse performances (most with great SQ) on the *Berklee College of Music* YouTube channel...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS3dfr0uOIC6OP-rSECVPMA

Keep in mind these are mostly by the Students at Berklee! (with some Alumni). Some of my favorites:

Natalie Duffy, "Fighting the Daylight" - live in the BIRN
http://youtu.be/e6UmlBdT3iQ

Samantha Schultz, "Somewhere Man" - Berklee student original music
http://youtu.be/Yg_dFT9xSmc

Wambura Mitaru Synergy - Berklee 160 Rooftop Performance
http://youtu.be/Fu_iAWHH8Ho

Love this girl's voice!...
Joanna Teters, "By Your Side" (acoustic)
http://youtu.be/VWI9DgQQsYg

Clean Bandit - Rather Be ft. Jess Glynne (Cover by CLAY)
http://youtu.be/7I5jIyPIWsM

Some very talented ladies...

Gabrielle Walter-Clay & Common Thread- That Groove
http://youtu.be/QovBW5rJiWE

Big Band, Big Sound, great drums...

http://youtu.be/ar8OABsy4wU

I'd like to get this one in Hi-Res. As it is, it sounds HUGE in my home system...
Usman Riaz, "Blue Moon Waltz" - Berklee Performance Center
http://youtu.be/7hhGwkYwk84


And check out the _Vic Firth_ YouTube channel's "_2014 Fortress Sessions_" for some amazing drumming performances with excellent SQ!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpKMeH_MXcaS2hqKlBcV9OM70_RPG1HsL


----------



## bertholomey

Very Cool! I'm going to check all of those out.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of local music again. Summer sounds in NZ

Salmonella Dub - For The Love of It

http://youtu.be/LvrK0qj_P84


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Bit of local music again. Summer sounds in NZ
> 
> Salmonella Dub - For The Love of It
> 
> http://youtu.be/LvrK0qj_P84


Cool, Neal! I liked some of the tracks by Fat Freddy's Drop, too.

Jason, some of the students/artists from Berklee that I linked above have individual SoundCloud or BandCamp sites where you can download those tracks and some are available on iTunes I think.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn




----------



## Hoptologist

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


>


That's a good one... pretty much the type of music that comprises most of my listening these days. Sounds like a chilled-out Disclosure. You'd probably also like Ryan Hemsworth, Jamie XX, the first SBTRKT, Jon Hopkins, Flume, Tourist, RUFUS, Caribou, Jacques Greene, SOHN, Banks, Chrome Sparks, Oceaan, Loston, some CHVRCHES and HAIM remixes, Jerome LOL, Saint PEPSI, etc, yeah? 

Twin Shadow's solo stuff is also good, albeit not exactly this genre.


----------



## lance4682




----------



## bbfoto

Going a bit back in time...Albums on rotation today:

U2 - Boy

U2 - Under A Blood Red Sky (Live @ Red Rocks)

Roxy Music - Avalon

Missy "Misdemeanor" Elliott - Supa Dupa Fly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifXCbOkmihM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Morcheeba - Big Calm
Morcheeba - Big Calm (Full Album) - YouTube

Styles Of Beyond - 2000 Fold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf8aw0irh5c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive


Check Out... Music Vault - free live concert videos

& http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4CR3GoB3YY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ErinH

used to dig this song ... still a good one


----------



## ErinH

really wish I could find a good download for this (already have a crappy 256kb version that probably isn't even that high quality natively)

Haim & Lorde covering Sheryl Crowe's "Are You Strong Enough to be My Man"


----------



## ErinH

if you know the original, you'll appreciate this song even more.


----------



## ErinH

a few off my mix disc. 









This one is just pure awesome sauce, in it's own right...








The width on this song is just ridiculous, at least for being a modern recording. Really big soundstage. And this dude's tone is just killer. Awesome song, too, if you pay attention to the lyrics. Produced by Pharrell, FWIW.


----------



## Alrojoca

http://youtu.be/0fGk2GqVJEg


http://youtu.be/l9S4pKXgaqc


Casting for Gravity 

http://youtu.be/xeD_pBzWWQk


http://youtu.be/wrYaHTm_YrQ


----------



## DavidRam

bbfoto said:


> Thanks, Jason. You've turned me on to some amazing artists as well! I saw the ones that you posted above in your Build Log...really nice!
> 
> There are some amazing and diverse performances (most with great SQ) on the *Berklee College of Music* YouTube channel...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS3dfr0uOIC6OP-rSECVPMA
> 
> Keep in mind these are mostly by the Students at Berklee! (with some Alumni). Some of my favorites:
> 
> Natalie Duffy, "Fighting the Daylight" - live in the BIRN
> Natalie Duffy, "Fighting the Daylight" - live in the BIRN - YouTube
> 
> Samantha Schultz, "Somewhere Man" - Berklee student original music
> http://youtu.be/Yg_dFT9xSmc
> 
> Wambura Mitaru Synergy - Berklee 160 Rooftop Performance
> http://youtu.be/Fu_iAWHH8Ho
> 
> Love this girl's voice!...
> Joanna Teters, "By Your Side" (acoustic)
> http://youtu.be/VWI9DgQQsYg
> 
> Clean Bandit - Rather Be ft. Jess Glynne (Cover by CLAY)
> http://youtu.be/7I5jIyPIWsM
> 
> Some very talented ladies...
> 
> Gabrielle Walter-Clay & Common Thread- That Groove
> http://youtu.be/QovBW5rJiWE
> 
> Big Band, Big Sound, great drums...
> 
> http://youtu.be/ar8OABsy4wU
> 
> I'd like to get this one in Hi-Res. As it is, it sounds HUGE in my home system...
> Usman Riaz, "Blue Moon Waltz" - Berklee Performance Center
> http://youtu.be/7hhGwkYwk84
> 
> 
> And check out the _Vic Firth_ YouTube channel's "_2014 Fortress Sessions_" for some amazing drumming performances with excellent SQ!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpKMeH_MXcaS2hqKlBcV9OM70_RPG1HsL


Thanks for this! Some really good stuff here!


----------



## Victor_inox

Tony Benett at 85 still kick it


----------



## plcrides

i don't know what i was doing when this song came out,honestly i don't even remember it,guess i was listening to something else.this song has a nice vocal thats not all over the place,nice center stage,very nice drum beat for mid's and a really deep bass note for sub's plus its just a good song.crank this one up.
Silent Lucidity by Queensryche


----------



## NealfromNZ

Swing kids soundtrack. Would love to hear this track via some horns. Reckon the brass would sound great.

http://youtu.be/r2S1I_ien6A


----------



## jpeezy

ac/dc rock or bust, jack johnson (Kokua festival), guardians of the galaxy awesome mix vol. 1


----------



## jpeezy

I am really surprised that Queen used Adam Lambert (not that he is not talented) instead of this guy WOW! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtI6HGGM3gk


----------



## SQLnovice

Bob Marley, Buffalo Solja


----------



## hot9dog

4 am, on the way into work. At an intersection with the windows rolled down, BLASTING motley crue- too fast for love.... the whole album. Live wire cranked loud, and everyone at the intersection looking at me half asleep. Im amped now at work acting a fool. I wonder if those people at the intersection are all amped up at there work now too??? Lololo


----------



## plcrides

your lucky day in hell by the Eels
midnight voyage by Ghostland observatory 
these are pretty cool songs i jam out to.


----------



## gijoe

ErinH said:


> if you know the original, you'll appreciate this song even more.


Nice! I like the Gary Jules version, but the rest of that album is terrible! This is good, better than the original, but not as good as the Gary Jules version.


----------



## bertholomey

I've been wondering what Steph Johnson is up to, and I found this video - new album is hopefully on the way. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## LBaudio

Chris Standring
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_h-nmlnBk8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhjmS2VPZwI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFZEpswoQ0


----------



## ZombieHunter85

hot9dog said:


> 4 am, on the way into work. At an intersection with the windows rolled down, BLASTING motley crue- too fast for love.... the whole album. Live wire cranked loud, and everyone at the intersection looking at me half asleep. Im amped now at work acting a fool. I wonder if those people at the intersection are all amped up at there work now too??? Lololo


Hell to the Yes:laugh:


----------



## Black Rain

JVC XRCD - Best Audiophile Voices Vol.1


----------



## bbfoto

Wow, guys! There has been some great music posted here. Thank you! I'm always amazed at the incredible amount of excellent and diverse music that is available these days. Thank you Neal for starting it...I love threads like these. 



bertholomey said:


> I've been wondering what Steph Johnson is up to, and I found this video - new album is hopefully on the way. I'm really looking forward to it!


Jason, thanks too for posting this here and in your BRZ Build Log.  2014 was a tough year for Steph, but this woman has a heart of gold, and she's got the determination and attitude to overcome anything. I'm really looking forward to this next album as well, and am glad to know that engineer Chris Hobson and the Bassist and Drummer are all on board for this one, too. I'm excited to hear what guest artists they've brought on board as well!

I know that her style of music might not be everyone's cup of tea, but her "Nature Girl" album and her music has touched and inspired me more than any other. PERIOD. This woman just has incredible natural talent and soul, and constantly reminds me of just how important music is to our lives. So I'm going to continue to help support any musical endeavor that she undertakes, and I hope that anyone else who enjoys her music will help to support her as well. The music business is one of the hardest for sure, and (at least for me) her music is a special gift to the soul that cannot be bought or forced into existence. It just magically flows from this woman's heart and soul. Thank you. Steph.

Please keep up the posts, everyone!


----------



## bbfoto

Not everyone will like jazz/fusion, but...

"Ofri Nehemya Quartet - Just Sayin (Studio Version)"

Ofri is one of my favorite young drummers (who also plays with the equally amazing Avishai Cohen Trio).

Drum solo @ 6:30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIqouRUUWmg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ3IqrgQsgY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## NealfromNZ

Thanks for the positive posts guys !

Bit of rockin on the way home tonight. 

Brother inlaw used to play bass in a band called Mad Light

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxGeV4NN7IY

Argentina's answer to Within Temptation

Lost Souls | Solsticio


----------



## Jepalan

I picked up a copy of Ellipse by Imogen Heap, and it sounds fantastic in my car. The songs may not be for everyone, but the recordings are excellent with interesting stereo panning effects, mind blowing ambience in the sound stage and solid bass lines.

Check out 'First Train Home' if you only sample one track from the collection.


----------



## MB2008LTZ

ZZ Ward and Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## Black Rain

Celtic Woman - Emerald
Wilson Audio Demonstration Disk


----------



## pjc

My wife has been telling me about the Celtic Women stuff. I need to check it out. I was given a Mikal Knight CD. It's urban country and have been jamming it for 2 days now. It's like 2 Pac and Alan Jackson meshed together. 
I normally don't listen to country but it's pretty interesting.


----------



## rxonmymind

Something new to me. On the jazz front came across Allen Toussaint piano solo St. James Infirmary. It's a New Orleans jubilee type song along the lines of Dr. John Barber. Comes across the mids really nice.

In alternative, one song I'm liking The Twilight Sad off the album Nobody wants to be here and nobody wants to leave. Title of the song -There's a girl in the corner. Catchy, well paced. 
Also Indigo Puff/ Sundara Karma- indigo puff . This was Bob Dylan in his younger years experimenting with electronic keyboard.

Finally female vocalists that made me listen to her several times Jetta title of the song Feel like coming home. Great vocals. Wow. 

Off to find new music....


----------



## bertholomey

It doesn't all have to be SQ music right??????

Very stressful day.....music certainly helps.....especially this  .......would have been great to have been there!






Some of you might like this version better


----------



## ChrisB

Today's rip of choice was A Perfect Circle's Thirteenth Step.


----------



## weshole

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ3aiM8K6D0


----------



## Darth SQ

David Guetta on cd.
Amazingly clean and clear for dance music.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rxonmymind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAB5AC9yhY0&feature=youtube_gdata_playerFoe the Ladies who love bass. Guys, this is a bass worthy song. Don't know how low it goes but it strains my pair of 6x9's crossed at 77hz..(10Tw3 going in this weekend) Perhaps someone can tell me approximately how low it goes? Enjoy!


----------



## subterFUSE

John Digweed. Live In Miami. CD2.

[email protected]&$ yeah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy

My latest favorite... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRuu5hk3-cM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Velozity

This weekend I finally purchased Linkin Park's _Reanimation_. Up until now I only had an mp3 of Pts.Of .Athrty that I downloaded like 8 years ago. Now I have a lossless version and it's so much better. This whole album is a pleasant surprise, especially for $3.99 brand new! This will get heavy rotation at work this week. I also bought Boz Scaggs' _Silk Degrees_. How's that for an eclectic music taste, lol.


----------



## The ///Man

For a change, I was actually listening to FM radio, hahaha. It's been months.


----------



## bbfoto

Velozity said:


> This weekend I finally purchased Linkin Park's _Reanimation_. Up until now I only had an mp3 of Pts.Of .Athrty that I downloaded like 8 years ago. Now I have a lossless version and it's so much better. This whole album is a pleasant surprise, especially for $3.99 brand new! This will get heavy rotation at work this week. I also bought Boz Scaggs' _Silk Degrees_. How's that for an eclectic music taste, lol.


LOL, polar opposites. Both fantastic albums, though!


This evening for me were the following albums on rotation:

Vic Chesnutt - Everybody Can Change (from KCRW's live "Rare On Air: Volume 2"
http://youtu.be/9z79V3-DfPA

Maggie Koerner - Neutral Ground (random track to check out: Cayute Woman)
http://youtu.be/2xDgGCDwRFc

Mississippi Millie - Acoustic Delta Blues (random track to check out: Retribution)
http://youtu.be/sKpdHZJlSGI

Gomez - In Our Gun (random track to check out: In Our Gun)
http://youtu.be/HCy0AzWQyUM

Scientist - Scientist Wins the World Cup ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeUBPgmO_nM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hi-Fidelity Dub Sessions Presents: Roots Combination ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KEyI9UvL9s&feature=youtube_gdata_player

The Chillout Mix (Virgin Records UK, 1999, 2 CD) ... A wide range of artists & tracks...check the track list at...

http://www.discogs.com/Various-The-Chillout-Mix/release/144509

A few tracks from THE CHILLOUT MIX:

Gomez - Tijuana Lady
http://youtu.be/1ojprhey24c

Finley Quaye - Even After All
http://youtu.be/7zKSuh0YaQk


----------



## aznlunatic

Robert Cray - Smoking Gun

http://youtu.be/VVB6jDaCxGI


----------



## bbfoto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2Xow4VCb1I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


TIP: Check Out ALL of the Vinyl rips from the "BSD2000" YouTube channel!


----------



## jpeezy

gijoe said:


> Nice! I like the Gary Jules version, but the rest of that album is terrible! This is good, better than the original, but not as good as the Gary Jules version.


 I really liked this young guys version on the voice, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyuWsW7jQJ0


----------



## Orion525iT

amazing...

Asaf Avidan - Bang Bang


----------



## Darth SQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQijT1lcR68


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Orion525iT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQijT1lcR68
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Father Guido Sarducci


----------



## bbfoto

Orion525iT said:


> amazing...
> 
> Asaf Avidan - Bang Bang


Loved that one, thanks.

...and Father Guido!!! LOL 


A fellow Kiwi for Neal.  ...I had Thomas Oliver on rotation this evening...AMAZING harmonic overtones from this Weissenborn!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QIO--8Etfo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-f9bpMpddA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLnS9G7u5hM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This one is a bit long, but I recommend that you watch through to the end...one of my favorites of his.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFHwtAau_FQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRyStdaFvYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## slpery

Bjork - Vulnicura

Its her latest album. Has some really nice "LOW" sub bass. Great for my infinite baffle.


----------



## lostthumb

I recently bought Taylor Swift's 1989 (Target exclusive) for my wife and daughters. I pretty much just kept in my truck. Can't stop listening to it. 

http://youtu.be/e-ORhEE9VVg

http://youtu.be/nfWlot6h_JM


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am pretty sure sooner or later these artist below are going to be label as TERRORIST by the US government...you just wait and see. Deep lyrics.

Lyrics and meaning behind them





Soul essentially disclaims the belief that being raised in the suburbs (as opposed to the ghetto) keeps a child from the dangers of drugs and gang violence. *Ab-Soul goes on to state that the people hold just as much power as the government and should be respected as equals.*

The intro (rapped by Jhene Aiko) is an interpolation of Amil’s intro on Jay Z’s “Jigga What, Jigga Who”. There is, of course, a TDE twist on it.

The outro of the previous song on the album, “Bohemian Grove,” sets the tone for this song by claiming that the people “will become our chattel,” and then defines chattel: “That means slaves, it means collateral.”

“Babble on” could also be a hint about the speech in Babylon. The people there wanted to build the tower of Babylon and as it got too high, god changed all of their languages so they just “babbled”.








Lyrics and meaning behind them.

“‘We got the guillotine’ means *we have the power to get rid of the ruling class* to create a classless society,” he said.* “One where the people democratically control the wealth that they create with their labor"*


----------



## The Dude

Nas - Illmatic right now. Good way to start the day....


----------



## ErinH

this song hasn't gotten old since the day I bought the cassette single.


----------



## Darth SQ

Orion525iT said:


> Father Guido Sarducci





bbfoto said:


> Loved that one, thanks.
> 
> ...and Father Guido!!! LOL


Yep. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jpeezy

had to take a decent walk home after dropping my car off for service, and listened to nikki parrot (jazz vocals) "last Time I Saw Paris" what a beautiful voice. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08b3aoxM1RE


----------



## Alrojoca

I always think of waters of March, when March is approaching. So many nice different versions of this beautiful song written by Antonio Carlos Jobin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcdVUjSHcI0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKFrIDQPnk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MNknFy2gdQ


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> Loved that one, thanks.
> 
> ...and Father Guido!!! LOL
> 
> 
> A fellow Kiwi for Neal.  ...I had Thomas Oliver on rotation this evening...AMAZING harmonic overtones from this Weissenborn!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QIO--8Etfo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-f9bpMpddA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLnS9G7u5hM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This one is a bit long, but I recommend that you watch through to the end...one of my favorites of his.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFHwtAau_FQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRyStdaFvYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Ironically I hadn't heard of him, yet he did a free concert only 2 mins from where I work in Jan. Looks like he's coming our way again so will definitely go next time.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Brought a CD a few years back by Faithless called "To all the arrivals ".
It's seems to be written from a new parent POV and is about the dreams and hopes we have for our offspring.

Didn't play it much at the time as we're trying to have a family and some of the song lyrics hit home. Quite a few years on we're parents and its awesome every day.

I've started listening to the faithless cd again and can really relate to the tracks and lyrics.
That aside one track "I hope" is one of those ambient music starts that turns into a dance track. The low end / bass towards the track end is great. Give it a try.

http://youtu.be/-0EYQ9b1slo


----------



## bbfoto

^Nice. Check out the Faithless "Back To Mine" CD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENBS23wSscI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And that led me to put on Groove Armada's "Back To Mine" CD...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8wxNMmYD28


----------



## robtr8

Calamine by The Mulligan Brothers


----------



## SQLnovice

If I die young by The band Perry


----------



## sqnut




----------



## Lycancatt

ac dc if you want blood live album from 1978


----------



## Bayboy




----------



## plcrides

SKINNY PUPPY.the singles collect
testure
warlocked
dig it
addiction
smothered hope
and more,from the 80's & early 90's
PSYCHIC TV


----------



## jpeezy

R.H.C.P , havent listened to them in a while, man good shizite! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sV57FdfDrs


----------



## jpeezy

Allen Toussaint - Bright Mississippi. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNL9jR2lho4


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Fleetwood Mac: Sara


----------



## plcrides

van halen-jamies crying


----------



## DLO13

Alt-J
Ablum: An awesome wave

Take a listen to "Dissolve me" - it will test your entire system.


----------



## Darth SQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIQo1OHkTI


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hot9dog

Queen - the game- , full album........ dragon attack blasting!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

hot9dog said:


> Queen - the game- , full album........ dragon attack blasting!!!!


Good good album!
I do like Jazz a little more. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bayboy




----------



## Victor_inox

Diana Krall for me today. Vinyl rip to flac.


----------



## Jepalan

DLO13 said:


> Alt-J
> Ablum: An awesome wave
> Take a listen to "Dissolve me" - it will test your entire system.


Love this album. One of the songs uses a sample of a blown right side speaker in the drum beat and scared the heck out of me (I think it is Tesselate). It sounded just like a blew my new P660 components. Naughty boys.


----------



## Alrojoca

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zksxK1Fyy-0


----------



## NealfromNZ

Victor_inox said:


> Diana Krall for me today. Vinyl rip to flac.


What rip software do you use ? It's on my around to list to rip all my albums and 80s 12 inch collection.

After something that does 24/96k flac but haven't looked around for a while.


----------



## DLO13

Jepalan said:


> Love this album. One of the songs uses a sample of a blown right side speaker in the drum beat and scared the heck out of me (I think it is Tesselate). It sounded just like a blew my new P660 components. Naughty boys.


HAha. I know what u mean. I think it's a steel brush on a snare.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

WHITESNAKE- in the still of the night !!


----------



## Darth SQ

ZombieHunter85 said:


> WHITESNAKE- in the still of the night !!


Now that takes me back. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

This......deliberate distortion never sounded sooo good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI-5uv4wryI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzrDeceEKc



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> What rip software do you use ? It's on my around to list to rip all my albums and 80s 12 inch collection.
> 
> After something that does 24/96k flac but haven't looked around for a while.


Just download Audacity, Audacity: Download . It's free and perfect for this. You'll even find some great tutorials on YouTube for cleaning up the ticks and pops in your vinyl rips.

I just do the clip/pop removal, and only the other steps if the Vinyl is in really bad condition...Check out:

Cleaning Vinyl Audio Recordings in Audacity (Surface Noise & Pops) - YouTube

Using a humidifier in the room with the turntable before you start your rips greatly reduces static electricity and the resulting clicks and pops.

I'm using the Numark TTXUSB turntable (but I am bypassing the USB and built-in phono preamp and using the Ifi Micro iPhono phono preamp, or the Arturia Audiofuse), only because I had about 50+ Home-Cut Records that my Grandmother, Great Aunt, and their friends "recorded" or cut at home and I needed something with a wide range of variable speed control. I also purchased a special cartridge, needles, and cleaning supplies just for this purpose from KAB Electro Acoustics http://www.kabusa.com

For modern LPs, I am using the Denon DL160 cartridge with the Ifi Micro iPhono phono preamp...

Micro – iPhono or iFi Micro iPhono MM/MC Phono Preamp at Music Direct

Just like car audio, this vinyl/turntable thing is a venture down the rabbit hole, but it's fun. Check out YouTube member "BSD2000" for some great Rips... https://www.youtube.com/user/BSD2000

In other news, I've been listening to Adam Ben Ezra...

http://youtu.be/xjhZhI2Zthg

http://youtu.be/IupFVn8SZIc


----------



## brumledb

Big Bass Anyone? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_fIELmMQ6A

Trap music is awesome for bass heads.


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> Just download Audacity, Audacity: Download . It's free and perfect for this. You'll even find some great tutorials on YouTube for cleaning up the ticks and pops in your vinyl rips.
> 
> I just do the clip/pop removal, and only the other steps if the Vinyl is in really bad condition...Check out:
> 
> Cleaning Vinyl Audio Recordings in Audacity (Surface Noise & Pops) - YouTube
> 
> Using a humidifier in the room with the turntable before you start your rips greatly reduces static electricity and the resulting clicks and pops.
> 
> I'm using the Numark TTXUSB turntable (but I am bypassing the USB and built-in phono preamp and using the Ifi Micro iPhono phono preamp, or the Arturia Audiofuse), only because I had about 50+ Home-Cut Records that my Grandmother, Great Aunt, and their friends "recorded" or cut at home and I needed something with a wide range of variable speed control. I also purchased a special cartridge, needles, and cleaning supplies just for this purpose from KAB Electro Acoustics http://www.kabusa.com
> 
> For modern LPs, I am using the Denon DL160 cartridge with the Ifi Micro iPhono phono preamp...
> 
> Micro – iPhono or iFi Micro iPhono MM/MC Phono Preamp at Music Direct
> 
> Just like car audio, this vinyl/turntable thing is a venture down the rabbit hole, but it's fun. Check out YouTube member "BSD2000" for some great Rips... https://www.youtube.com/user/BSD2000
> 
> In other news, I've been listening to Adam Ben Ezra...
> 
> http://youtu.be/xjhZhI2Zthg
> 
> http://youtu.be/IupFVn8SZIc


Cheers for the info.

Will give this a try. Will be ripping via a kenwood kd600 / sme 3009 tonearm / dynavector moving coil cartridge. 

For noisy records another way to reduce clicks and pops is to spray alot of record cleaner on the track. The fluid reduces the surface noise. Picked up this tip from a radio station DJ back in the 1980s

Need to pick up a record cleaning / vacuum machine as well?


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Cheers for the info.
> 
> Will give this a try. Will be ripping via a kenwood kd600 / sme 3009 tonearm / dynavector moving coil cartridge.
> 
> For noisy records another way to reduce clicks and pops is to spray alot of record cleaner on the track. The fluid reduces the surface noise. Picked up this tip from a radio station DJ back in the 1980s
> 
> Need to pick up a record cleaning / vacuum machine as well?


Awesome setup. Should get great results with a good phono preamp.


----------



## hot9dog

Saturday morning on the back patio, playing BABY HUEY- THE BABY HUEY STORY. This whole album is amazing! True grit early 70's music... uncut. This is how music should sound. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Darth SQ

hot9dog said:


> Saturday morning on the back patio, playing BABY HUEY- THE BABY HUEY STORY. This whole album is amazing! True grit early 70's music... uncut. This is how music should sound. Good morning everyone!


Tucson....no wonder the word "Hot" is in your username. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hot9dog

lol .... as a little boy living in venice beach, I was taught to surf at a early age by the hippie surf guru's in the neighborhood. At 3 years old I was surfing, they said I was too young to "hang ten", but they said I could " hang 9". lol that's how I got my surf hippie name- HOT9DOG. The name still pops up in conversations with a select few of well aged gentlemen still living in the "war zone" in Ocean Beach. lol


----------



## Alrojoca

Just started listening to Mike Stern and I am enjoying almost everything from his music and all the amazing artists he calls to play or write new music with.

http://youtu.be/MCapLBuC6X8


----------



## Orion525iT

Two bands that had a huge influence on my early listening. 

Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead


Killing Joke - Love Like Blood


----------



## chillaxing

Rory Gallagher - Million Miles Away

EPMD - Strictly Business - Album


----------



## NealfromNZ

Orion525iT said:


> Two bands that had a huge influence on my early listening.
> 
> Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead
> 
> 
> Killing Joke - Love Like Blood


Here's a couple of bands I haven't listen to for a while ?


----------



## Orion525iT

NealfromNZ said:


> Here's a couple of bands I haven't listen to for a while &#55357;&#56836;


Glad I could raise the coffins!

What a huge impact both those bands had on music and future bands. 

Nobody sounded like this at the time. Pure aggression.

Killing Joke - The Wait


----------



## Hoptologist

Guys, seriously, Youtube Ben Khan - Savage. Just do it, come on, the reward is supreme.


----------



## chillaxing

Hoptologist said:


> Guys, seriously, Youtube Ben Khan - Savage. Just do it, come on, the reward is supreme.


He's cool. If you like him, check out James Blake - Limit to your Love. I would suggest listening with a nice set of headphones.


On a side note. I'm getting tired of all these sub-genre of Dubstep. Mainstream have killed "real" Dubstep. Just like hip-hop. People, most of the trash that you hear on the radio is not real hip-hop. Ok, rant over


----------



## Hoptologist

chillaxing said:


> He's cool. If you like him, check out James Blake - Limit to your Love. I would suggest listening with a nice set of headphones.
> 
> 
> On a side note. I'm getting tired of all these sub-genre of Dubstep. Mainstream have killed "real" Dubstep. Just like hip-hop. People, most of the trash that you hear on the radio is not real hip-hop. Ok, rant over


I love James Blake, and that's pretty much the only song of his I don't really like. Just sounds bad with every sub I've had.

Lil Silva is great, some of the best sounding bass too. Not the biggest fan of SBTRKT's new album but the first is great. Sampha's solo work is real good. Jai Paul needs to hurry up and officially release his LP. Jamie XX is super good, Thundercat, Tourist, Sohn, Jerome lol, the new Little Dragon, new Caribou, so much excellent new music.


----------



## miniSQ

dmb...always dmb.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=088OJW5nNTM


----------



## chillaxing

Hoptologist said:


> I love James Blake, and that's pretty much the only song of his I don't really like. Just sounds bad with every sub I've had.
> 
> Lil Silva is great, some of the best sounding bass too. Not the biggest fan of SBTRKT's new album but the first is great. Sampha's solo work is real good. Jai Paul needs to hurry up and officially release his LP. Jamie XX is super good, Thundercat, Tourist, Sohn, Jerome lol, the new Little Dragon, new Caribou, so much excellent new music.



Lol, that was track that got me listening to him. Love the bass drop, didn't expect it the first time.

Yeah, SBTRT, Caribou, and Jamie XX are the ****. Can't wait to see what Jai Paul's LP is gonna bring.

A lot of the good electro music is coming out Europe. But thats been the case with electro dance, since the 90's


----------



## chillaxing

Another group you guys should listen too

Chinese Man - Groove Session vol. 1-3

heres two tracks you guys can youtube

"I've got that tune"

"Get up"

edit: Just brought to my attention

Chinese Man - Groove Sessions. this is their first one and mostly instrumental, but still really good. Actually all their stuff is good.


----------



## rxonmymind

Roxy Music (1999 digital remastered) Excellent SQ song
Song: The main thing 

If you like Talking Heads you like this song.


----------



## djfourmoney

My homie Nick Bike, 2013 Red Bull ThreeStyle Canadian Champ.

https://soundcloud.com/djnickbike/50-from-2013 2 hour + Mix of some of the club bangers he played in '13 plus some stuff he listens too on his own.

It's a HQ mp3 btw


----------



## rxonmymind

Old school....
Song: One night in Bangkok
Artist: Murray Head
Album: Retro Disco cocktail (Party album)

Have to listen to it on this album. Drums are powerful. Good clean hitting song with crystal clear voice.


----------



## plcrides

Social Distortion somewhere between heaven and hell album.


----------



## rxonmymind

^^^ I went at them back in the day. Along with the Smiths, Violent Femmes, Sex Pistols, Ramones etc...ah good times.


----------



## rxonmymind

Hiroshima..
Genre: Jazz
Album: Between black & white
Song: Dreams.

My favorite as the mix between east & west are well blended. A nice "homework" song. Then off the same album "Things unsaid". Nice finger work.
Then conclude with "World of dreams". A little xylophone work. Great on speakers.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Mad Season- Wake Up


----------



## plcrides

finally someone agreed on the same band SOCIAL DISTORTION'S old stuff
and white snake if you can get a good recording of, is this love and still of the night 
it jams,i love the rumbling bass from the subs.

guns & roses knocking on heavens doors,paradise city
motley crue home sweet home
ozzy momma I'm coming home.


----------



## Sine Swept

Rancid - Journey to the end of the east bay

I could repeat the beginning of this song all day long


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Motley Crue: Piece of your action


----------



## chillaxing

NOFX - The Decline


----------



## bbfoto

All great suggestions above. How about Gene Loves Jezebel? 

Taking a left turn...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afbKs5N5j1A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## quickaudi07

As everyone has different taste of music, this is what i was jamming to today  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OUk0GnEQ3s&list=PLn8x_pmRhN4dPHeWY1NvSqVbNbG6iLCws&index=8


This is my song when i leave work on Friday !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF2GGh_hWc0&list=FL71VQ87fFmfFI1LlbqI5SGA&index=34

People that drive next to me think i'm crazy,, its ok


----------



## plcrides

PHUCK!!!! i hope you don't have a dvd player in your car watching that video haha damn.


----------



## rxonmymind

quickaudi07 said:


> As everyone has different taste of music, this is what i was jamming to today
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OUk0GnEQ3s&list=PLn8x_pmRhN4dPHeWY1NvSqVbNbG6iLCws&index=8
> 
> 
> This is my song when i leave work on Friday !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF2GGh_hWc0&list=FL71VQ87fFmfFI1LlbqI5SGA&index=34
> 
> People that drive next to me think i'm crazy,, its ok



Boooya! Excellent sq sound. Comes through even BETTER on Google play. Nice beat, clean clear voice. It grooves. Thumbs up!


----------



## djfourmoney

plcrides said:


> finally someone agreed on the same band SOCIAL DISTORTION'S old stuff
> and white snake if you can get a good recording of, is this love and still of the night
> it jams,i love the rumbling bass from the subs.
> 
> guns & roses knocking on heavens doors,paradise city
> motley crue home sweet home
> ozzy momma I'm coming home.



http://www.amazon.com/Whitesnake-Gold-WHITESNAKE/dp/B000ENWKNI


----------



## rxonmymind

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Motley Crue: Piece of your action


Yeah! Smoking in the boys room, too fast for love....
Throw some Def Leopard in there...red light, yellow light, green light go! 
Genre: Rock
Album: Live album (Mirror ball)
Song: Pour some sugar on me.

That song on this album has pretty good drums.


----------



## rxonmymind

djfourmoney said:


> Amazon.com: WHITESNAKE: Whitesnake Gold: Music


Have to check that out some day. Never crossed paths with WS.


----------



## chillaxing

Blues and jazz kind of day, cause its finally raining in Cali.

Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue

B.B. King - Discography


----------



## bbfoto

chillaxing said:


> Blues and jazz kind of day, cause its finally raining in Cali.
> 
> Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue
> 
> B.B. King - Discography


Can't go wrong with those two. Great choices.


----------



## djfourmoney

chillaxing said:


> Blues and jazz kind of day, cause its finally raining in Cali.
> 
> Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue
> 
> B.B. King - Discography


 Where are you? Not a drop fell while I was awake and no detection of rain earlier.

While I was in the car -

Podcast: Mid Week Motorsports, if you like auto racing this is your show. It is from a UK POV so beware of inside jokes if your not familiar with British Politics/Humor/TV/Radio. 

Sirius/XM: Shade 45 - G Unit Saturdays Featuring DJ Whoo Kid

Whoo Kid is G-Unit's and 50 Cent's tour DJ


----------



## chillaxing

I'm in the san gabriel valley. But it was for this whole weekend, in general. For it raining on and off and being gloomy. We need all the rain we can get.


----------



## quickaudi07

plcrides said:


> PHUCK!!!! i hope you don't have a dvd player in your car watching that video haha damn.


I had 11.6" tablet in my Audi, and its going back to my TL


----------



## jpeezy

George Ezra , really good stuff. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tea42XFGhPs


----------



## Alrojoca

I have been enjoying this track quite a bit lately

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8KrvQuOlTM



And really look forward to this CD, City Folk from James Farm, first track, 2 steps, it's smooth and I enjoy it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AokCirClNt4


----------



## bbfoto

Smelling the sweet scent of the sage and rabbit brush in the High Desert after the rain, so...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4sUsJSHFPQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

and followed the links to more...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkYMupHjojo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

and another...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFjHZ4OuHhQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I discovered these by looking into projects that drummer John Convertino (from the band Calexico) has played on.

If you like these, check out Maggie Björklund's CDs, "Coming Home" and "Shaken".


----------



## hot9dog

I spent my teenage years in the high desert, that smell is all too familiar and brings back alot of memories!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Stone Temple Pilots: Creep


----------



## pjhabit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRWMwpPlm28&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCN6OlpVuxw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NqbhygoDSA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIQjqXhKdN4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7IA7LPT4-s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bbfoto

Great stuff, PJ! Thanks for posting. 

Now in a completely different direction, I wish that they had actually released the Soundtrack CD for the 2010 movie "The Warrior's Way".

http://youtu.be/pMiIzFjlr28

http://youtu.be/Dm9oafElSYY


----------



## hot9dog

Gregory porter.... my new favorite 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HvpIgHBSdo


----------



## fcarpio

<rant>
Today I am not listening to sh!t because my HU decided to take a dump.
</rant>

OK, I feel better now.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Ha mine too the cd player works, front usb reads but no output on the front usb for some reason. DAMMIT


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

What are you listening to today ?

Big K.R.I.T - Cadillactica


----------



## jpeezy

Anthrax Indians. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzpRU347BDU


----------



## rxonmymind

Marilyn Manson 
Genre: Hard Rock
Album: Least we forget
Song: The dope show.

Sweet dreams next. Probably one of the better remixes of a great song.


----------



## bbfoto

My niece in Australia was kickin' it on the balcony of her flat overlooking Bondi Beach and had this as her "Album of the Day"...

"ODESZA - In Return"

I liked some of the beats and percussion. Check out:

Say My Name feat. Zyra
Memories That You Call
Bloom
It's Only
Kusanagi
Echoes
Always This Late

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJgwmu7SJUurEMieQNqUkdV3ZYYF4kffm

You can actually get these as 24-bit WAV at odesza.com


----------



## NealfromNZ

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Ha mine too the cd player works, front usb reads but no output on the front usb for some reason. DAMMIT


My turn today. PPI DSP-88r remote on signal is dead ! The basics of this unit are a POS.


----------



## jpeezy

as far as the ppi dsp, suckage! sorry to hear.. Kongos new album very good!


----------



## bbfoto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgOWa-RdL9Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rxonmymind

Genre:Smooth Jazz
Artist:Chuck Loeb
Song: Blue kiss

My take: A really laid back tune perfect to chill with. My favorite is the gentle tease the tweeter play on you. Of course you have the horn & guitar but I'm always looking into the background of music. The ting of the tweeter throughout the music is nice.


----------



## bbfoto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paeNnR33i5Q


----------



## chillaxing

Rakaa- Crown of Thorns

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVpfMFxzrUc


----------



## DavidRam

Eskmo Cloudlight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsduRK6y9Bg&index=1&list=RDDsduRK6y9Bg


----------



## bbfoto

It's different, but I've always liked Aloe Blacc's live version of _Billie Jean_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xihryj8KRyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hot9dog

I really dig that version of billie jean!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## plcrides

EMINENCE FRONT-------- THE WHO


----------



## bbfoto

hot9dog said:


> I really dig that version of billie jean!! Thanks for posting it.


No worries. Yeah, it's so different, but it really works out nicely IMO. 




plcrides said:


> EMINENCE FRONT-------- THE WHO


NICE! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5QaVzv5aR6U

One of my other favorites is _"Behind Blue Eyes"_. But they have so many great, great songs and albums that its hard to choose. The "_Tommy_" album on DVD-Audio is spectacular!

Also of course Pink Floyd's "_The Wall_" album on DVD-Audio is _AMAZING!_ ...Gary Summers, check it out! 

Here is a go-to list of absolutely amazing SACD/DVD-Audio albums...

http://rateyourmusic.com/list/runn123/my_30_favorite_high_resolution_recordings__sacd_or_dvd_audio_/


----------



## NealfromNZ

Billie Holiday this afternoon. Throw back to childhood memories of Gershwin , Ella Fitzgerald and other Jazz records being played on the family gramophone, (78 rpm BSR turntable, mono valve amp via open baffle two way speakers )

Usually for Billie Holiday the Sanarta song was recorded in Stereo

http://youtu.be/48PKQvQR1jc?t=44m43s

I'm a fool

http://youtu.be/qkxzbzl2zKs


----------



## plcrides

oh yea pink floyd has got so many great songs,i wasn't even aware of how many he had.i like the dvd.pink floyd the wall,those walking hammers trip me out haha


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Billie Holiday this afternoon. Throw back to childhood memories of Gershwin , Ella Fitzgerald and other Jazz records being played on the family gramophone, (78 rpm BSR turntable, mono valve amp via open baffle two way speakers )
> 
> Usually for Billie Holiday the Sanarta song was recorded in Stereo
> 
> http://youtu.be/48PKQvQR1jc?t=44m43s



[email protected] good, Neal! Billie is always divine. Unfortunately, I can't play that particular video...YouTube says, "Not available in your country"!  wth?!


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> [email protected] good, Neal! Billie is always divine. Unfortunately, I can't play that particular video...YouTube says, "Not available in your country"!  wth?!


Another link added

On the Pink Floyd SACD front DSOTM "time" is bizarre in 5.1

Sounds like the room is full of clocks along with all the 5.1 panning going on.


----------



## Paulluap

Last week I have made a mixed CD of
Snap, Technotronic, Culture Beat and B.G. The Prince Of Rap :rockon:


----------



## Alrojoca

This piece without the vocals is so much better to my ears, total clean instrumentation, authentic true progressive metal from a favorite cd with great tracks one of their best albums.


http://youtu.be/86WEgqwDfd0


----------



## Hoptologist

Todd Terje


----------



## bbfoto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_CDLBTJD4M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## chillaxing

^ that was the **** LOL. I thought you just posted some chinese or japanese music video.


----------



## bbfoto

chillaxing said:


> ^ that was the **** LOL. I thought you just posted some chinese or japanese music video.


LOL, Now don't make me post my giant collection of K-Pop & J-Pop videos. 




Paulluap said:


> Last week I have made a mixed CD of
> Snap, Technotronic, Culture Beat and B.G. The Prince Of Rap :rockon:


And you uploaded this _where_ to share it with us???


----------



## Paulluap

bbfoto said:


> And you uploaded this _where_ to share it with us???



Ummmm Upload?? :huh: Copied them from my original tapes of course.


----------



## Aldaa

Earth Wind & Fire - Jupiter 
Everything in this song (and album) sounds so good. I love the kalimba in the intro, as well as the horns throughout the entire song. 

Have any of you heard the new Pink Floyd album? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## chillaxing

bbfoto said:


> LOL, Now don't make me post my giant collection of K-Pop & J-Pop videos.


 Dooo it, Dooo it, Dooo it. :laugh:






Aldaa said:


> Earth Wind & Fire - Jupiter
> Everything in this song (and album) sounds so good. I love the kalimba in the intro, as well as the horns throughout the entire song.
> 
> Have any of you heard the new Pink Floyd album? What are your thoughts on it?


The new floyd albums is kind a, meh...


----------



## Hoptologist

Mr Twin Sister







Danger Mouse & Sparkle Horse (feat. The Flaming Lips) ... & David Lynch


----------



## pamelamemek

NealfromNZ said:


> As per tittle , what have you been listening to today ?
> 
> Hoping to discover some new music so post it up.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of tracks to start with from "The Tiny Lies"
> 
> The Tiny Lies - Bag of Bones - YouTube
> 
> The Tiny Lies - I am a Ghost - YouTube


will change next week though!


----------



## Negolien

I have been listening to Jessie Ware recently got her last album very good musician. I also download some Notorious BIG decaf lol that really pounds. I have had my 2 Tantric MD's in a 3.2 cube sealed box running 2200rms for about a month now so I' am really starting to stretch the legs on em. That BIG decaf pounds and works them Tantric's out probably pretty close to a small hair trick to be honest.


----------



## rxonmymind

Chris Hadfield Nasa astronaut singing David Bowe song:Space Oddity.
Great video & quality recording. https://youtu.be/KaOC9danxNo


----------



## chillaxing

TV on the Radio - Staring at the Sun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHrTOQ18yzU


----------



## hot9dog

Tv on the radio.... amazing band. One of the top 10 bands with me. Good stuff.


----------



## Alrojoca

next page please


----------



## ryankenn

I'm an Albatroaz.

Stupid Hyundai commercial got me hooked.


----------



## Alrojoca

Part 1, skip to the 2 minute to not listen to the good long intro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myu7DeKcD60

part 2 just in case 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U18rDvu2tH4


----------



## bbfoto

ryankenn said:


> I'm an Albatroaz.
> 
> Stupid Hyundai commercial got me hooked.


LOL, Yeah it's a sticker. Might as well throw in _"Turn Down for What"_ ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Hoptologist said:


> Mr Twin Sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danger Mouse & Sparkle Horse (feat. The Flaming Lips) ... & David Lynch



DOWWNNNTEMMPO & CHILL. Those two were nice.

--

...and Marcus Miller is _da Man_.

.


----------



## chillaxing

Tanya Stephans - Its A Pity

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd_B26yrrC8


Ziggy Marley -Beach on Hawaii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdOrsVlcSuU


----------



## rxonmymind

Marantz High end audiophile test demo SACD
24 de Octubre 2014

Two tracks I like. 
Artist: Dominic Miller
Song: London Paris Cardiff
A folksy/new age type plucking guitar work that's recorded in absolute clarity. Also the high ting of a glass like instrument is nice for the tweets as well as some serious low for the sub. Admittedly not my cup of tea but just to listen to it sets the bar for all other "sq" songs instruments. Just listen to it on your cell phone. You'll know instantly the clarity of the guitar and the treat your in for.

https://play.google.com/music/m/Tjzhchuhgpittydvvuytuqkdlhu

Artist: Signs Tollefsen
Song: Sweet tears

Wow, what a nice song. Runs along the lines of blue/country and the real treat is at the end where this woman can belt out a beautiful high vocal tone and HOLD it and doesn't break up like some bad tweeter on it's last leg. Like the clapping like effect at the start.

https://play.google.com/music/m/T7fqxswi44cdw3h7eo252cxi7ym

As always Marantz comes through.


----------



## hot9dog

Going back to my southern California punk rock roots on this one.....
Beneath the Shadows is hands down one of the best albums ever made, and it was made by hoodlum teenager cast-offs. Which is the perfect spin off to it all, almost like if it never really happened- as if only in a dream. The lost dream of a teenage skater.. as I sit on the back patio and fade away.


----------



## hot9dog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD3Q-lswR54


----------



## Orion525iT

A little something from Chile.

Fair warning, don't do anything illicit beforehand .

Enjoy.

Föllakzoid, 'Electric'

Föllakzoid "99"

Föllakzoid "Trees"


----------



## bbfoto

...there is a version of the new *Tracker* album with a Bonus CD.


----------



## bbfoto

Some other artists that my niece recommended...beautiful voice and the entire album is great SQ...

Death in Texas (latest album is "Pause Between Breaths").






I'm liking a lot of the tracks on this album, not just 1 or 2 songs. Listen to Sample Tracks from the "Pause Between Breaths" album here...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PH5F6X4/


Just a Girl (with an Angelic Voice) and an Acoustic Guitar...


----------



## quickaudi07

I cant listen to anything today, my f-ing head is about to explode! >>Hurts so bad<<


----------



## Jepalan

I have a lossless CD rip of Avalon by Roxy Music that is still one of my favorite recordings. Every song fills the sound stage with precisely placed instruments and the recordings have a wonderful depth and ambience. Was just listening to Main Thing on way home from work and had to listen to rest of CD in garage.


----------



## Victor_inox

Joe Bonamassa


----------



## bbfoto

quickaudi07 said:


> I cant listen to anything today, my f-ing head is about to explode! >>Hurts so bad<<


Mate, that's no fun. Migranes? Did you have your Wisdom Teeth pulled? What happened? Time to spark up the Dragon Bong?


----------



## NealfromNZ

80s throw back today. The blue Nile was on of those must own hifi records out of linn recording. Has aged a bit but great soundstage and bass player


http://youtu.be/TmedNywz5og

And a bit of early New Order

http://youtu.be/wodBbP1aQmM


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> 80s throw back today. The blue Nile was on of those must own hifi records out of linn recording. Has aged a bit but great soundstage and bass player
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/TmedNywz5og
> 
> And a bit of early New Order
> 
> http://youtu.be/wodBbP1aQmM


Oh mate, those are both awesome! I listened to that Blue Nile CD just a week or so back, but I haven't heard that New Order track in FOREVER! THANK YOU!

Yez, The Blue Nile recordings are excellent. New Order isn't bad either. This video came up next in the auto-playlist on YouTube. Awesome!...






How about _The Church, Starfish_ album? "_Under the Milky Way_" and the entire album is Excellent, IMO! 






The _El Momento Descuidado_ album has excellent SQ as well.

.


----------



## NealfromNZ

New Order live brings back memories. Saw them and fore runner Joy Division a long time back. Joy Division was very dark in terms of music. Music reflected Curtis's state of mind in my opinion . 

Also link the 12 inch version of New Order the Perfect Kiss. Its a great mid bass workout track. 

https://youtu.be/J66Zsu04HEw


Never brought any church records but like the remake.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Alice In Chains ...... Would?


----------



## robtr8

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Alice In Chains ...... Would?


check out the Opeth version.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

robtr8 said:


> check out the Opeth version.


nice! I like it.


----------



## quickaudi07

bbfoto said:


> Mate, that's no fun. Migranes? Did you have your Wisdom Teeth pulled? What happened? Time to spark up the Dragon Bong?


Hahahha no not enough of sleep. The more I think of my car not being build drives me insane. But I'm better today


----------



## chillaxing

Three versions of While My Guitar Gently Weeps

1st , lets our subs put in some work
2nd, Jake Shimabukuro on a ukulele
3rd, com'on it's Jeff Healey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwdNYnv3uRw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gaWuadgL3g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j3-EXejYao


----------



## Alrojoca

http://youtu.be/Lc3RK1j2r18


Maybe a better live version 


Wayne Shorter, Children of the Night - YouTube


----------



## Old Skewl

1972ish rewind

http://youtu.be/yJkmHQ2q--I

http://youtu.be/rBllejn5fVA


----------



## Old Skewl

double post


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of Bjork today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xWWsi3RwNI


----------



## bbfoto

Susie Suh, new EP being released tomorrow (3/31/2015)...

You have to watch this video on the actual YouTube site, so Click "YouTube Video" on the top bar of this video window.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ixN7-q4Ow0&list=PL3ujKsREk4wVhkMKdEx1cSbszjhcu7p7L


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Casey! This is fantastic!!!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Susie Suh, new EP being released tomorrow (3/31/2015)...
> 
> You have to watch this video on the actual YouTube site, so Click "YouTube Video" on the top bar of this video window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ixN7-q4Ow0&list=PL3ujKsREk4wVhkMKdEx1cSbszjhcu7p7L


Wow!!! Love that! Thanks.


----------



## truckguy

Catchy tune so look out! Probably not what you would normally listen to. 

Hollywood Undead. I'll Be There
http://youtu.be/-xPmQWvmtuk


----------



## NealfromNZ

Slightly chilled this evening , might hit the mark if your feeling the same.

Milky Chance Live
https://youtu.be/CJ-30_d-h-U


----------



## jpeezy

NealfromNZ thanks for creating this post, i visit it almost daily, and i thoroughly enjoy the different musical artists that people post about. It makes my day better when i can find something new and diverse to experience.please everybody keep posting!


----------



## jpeezy

Pops Staples -Don't Lose This. old school blues, crossroads style. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ1wH3SsdZU


----------



## robtr8

Sweet Pea Atkinson

https://youtu.be/zPgDQGxUaCQ


----------



## The real Subzero

The Carpenters.


----------



## Aldaa

Isis - Oceanic

I love this album, specifically the drums. They were recorded pretty minimally, and in a huge room. Natural reverb <3 

Just everything about this album  If only I was done with the system in my car... I'd loooove to hear this in a really nice SQ car.


----------



## Black Rain

Marian Hill - One time

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AMksN9tTMZg


----------



## Amorel

This afternoon's drive will consist of , Tropical Doom, The Obsessed, Scorpions, Badlands, Seedy Jeezus and Aver.


----------



## truckguy

Black Rain said:


> Marian Hill - One time
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AMksN9tTMZg


Wow! Thanks for posting this. Best new artist I've heard in a while.


----------



## jpeezy

truckguy said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting this. Best new artist I've heard in a while.


i second that!


----------



## Donanon

Listened to R.L. Burnside: Come On In today on the way to lunch with a couple buddies, on the way back we listened to Johnny Winter: White, Hot and Blue.

Very chunky sound with a heapin' helpin' O git-tar.


D.


----------



## bbfoto

This was my evening chill music. Excellent Recording. I realize that there probably aren't a lot of Classical lovers here, but this is a great recording and performance, using just two overhead mics (if interested, I think that Ron Searles uses a pair of Royer R-122 ribbon microphones).

Beautiful Imaging and Depth. It almost sounds like a large orchestra. Watch (and listen) in 1080p for the best SQ...and if your car system isn't setup well at the moment, listen with a decent pair of headphones or home system. I highly recommend the JBL LSR305 Studio Monitors for an excellent and inexpensive home "reference" system...and for 3 more days, just $119 each shipped if you signup at massdrop.com


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Stone Temple Pilots Creep


----------



## DLO13

This track appears to be recorded at a really high quality.


----------



## legend94




----------



## NealfromNZ

DLO13 said:


> This track appears to be recorded at a really high quality.


Very smooth, there's been a couple of different mixes on "let there be house"

You might like some other tracks from the series ( episodes 30 & 36 I play frequently)

LTBH podcast with Glen Horsborough (Hedkandi Resident) #30 | Top House Music


----------



## plcrides

Robert Plant-big log
Gwar-sick of you


----------



## jpeezy

Bill Laswell and Sacred System-Nagaul Site, the whole album is good, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi0r-SmC7SE


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## ZombieHunter85

Dead Kennedy's holiday in Cambodia


----------



## danssoslow

One of the better albums I've heard in a while. I'll run through this album for the rest of the week.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

i was listening to my yz 250 2 stroke screaming at me for taking it down a trail i should have never taken it down hahahhahaahhaahaahahhahah


----------



## NealfromNZ

Would be interesting to try some of these experiments in the car.
https://youtu.be/Q3oItpVa9fs


----------



## nstaln

Voivod - Angel Rat


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Drowning Pool- Sinner


----------



## rwider

Swedish House Mafia


----------



## Donanon

Ry Cooder - Into the Purple Valley


----------



## jpeezy

Alabama Shakes, Hold On. New for me, still experiencing more of her stuff.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le-3MIBxQTw


----------



## Donanon

Calexico - Edge of the Sun 


Put this on tonight for the first time, good stuff!



D.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Geto Boys- Childs Play


----------



## Donanon

Crystal Method - Vegas


----------



## Darth SQ

I'll probably get flamed for this but wtf.......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep5nIj-ZB8I


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## NealfromNZ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this but wtf.......
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep5nIj-ZB8I
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


ok then .... your either a cross dressing nun or you have kids .....you don't need to answer btw


----------



## jpeezy




----------



## Darth SQ

NealfromNZ said:


> ok then .... your either a cross dressing nun or you have kids .....you don't need to answer btw


How'd that Seinfeld saying go again......"I'm comfortable in my manhood." 
Some of us look for quality sq recordings wherever they're hidden. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## NealfromNZ

A bouquet cinema nearby has sound of music nights which are quite hilarious . People dress up as their favourite character. Normally has someone on stage leading a singalong. It's actually quite a fun night out. I'll probably get flamed too.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Alice in Chains Frogs


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of work wake up music this morning. Sounds great with a bit of volume.
Within Temptation Gatekeeper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRHTQh_i9hY


----------



## percy072

This ones been my morning drive to work "theme song"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaEOJ4iqon0


----------



## gijoe

Paul Simon- Graceland.

There are not many albums that can compete with this one. The recording quality is great, the dynamics are well intact. The songwriting is great, it is Paul Simon. The musicianship is also impressive. The bass driven rhythm is amazingly fun. The African influence adds a lot to this album, and the story behind how the album was made is really interesting.

In my opinion, this is in the top 10 best albums to have ever been recorded, in any genre.


----------



## bertholomey

gijoe said:


> Paul Simon- Graceland.
> 
> There are not many albums that can compete with this one. The recording quality is great, the dynamics are well intact. The songwriting is great, it is Paul Simon. The musicianship is also impressive. The bass driven rhythm is amazingly fun. The African influence adds a lot to this album, and the story behind how the album was made is really interesting.
> 
> In my opinion, this is in the top 10 best albums to have ever been recorded, in any genre.



I completely agree - especially fun to purchase the 25 Year Anniversary version from HD Tracks that has a couple other versions, etc.


----------



## Donanon

BassKraft - A bassulicious remix of some great Kraftwerk titles.


D.


----------



## Victor_inox

Holyshit Kraftwerk!


----------



## legend94

Eminem Show


----------



## My98RT10

Santa Fe & The Fat City Horns

Awesome band from Las Vegas. Powerful blend of Funk, Soul, Salsa etc. Brilliant horn and rhythm section!!


----------



## Donanon

Fields Of The Nephilim - Earth


----------



## jpeezy

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/by-way-of-the-world/id312931826, Spies -By Way of the World, whole album is pretty crazy, outstanding recording by todays standards even though it was recorded back in 1990! it is jazz and instrumental from 1990 but wow, it will run your system through its paces.


----------



## Victor_inox

if you like female vocal this girl must to hear


----------



## hot9dog

Donanon said:


> Fields Of The Nephilim - Earth


Oh crap! I listened to the Fields of the Nephlium in 1989!! Spaghetti western meets Bauhaus. . Lol
I have all of the albums, im digging them out of the archive now! Good call.


----------



## gstokes

Sade, Marvin Gaye, Barry White, Bob Marley, Big Mountain..


----------



## miniSQ

i found this by mistake...well worth checking out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4UtBYUMVJk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Amaranthe - The Nexus


----------



## hot9dog

cleaning the house getting ready for the big fight on tv tonight- listening to THIS MORTAL COIL. IT'LL END IN TEARS.... the full remasted album. this album is not for everyone... it triggers deep rooted fears in people. lol just my take on it.....
GO Pacquiao!!!!!


----------



## percy072

gijoe said:


> Paul Simon- Graceland.
> 
> There are not many albums that can compete with this one. The recording quality is great, the dynamics are well intact. The songwriting is great, it is Paul Simon. The musicianship is also impressive. The bass driven rhythm is amazingly fun. The African influence adds a lot to this album, and the story behind how the album was made is really interesting.
> 
> In my opinion, this is in the top 10 best albums to have ever been recorded, in any genre.


I was always such a big Paul Simon fan (still am) First concert I ever went to was him at the Toronto Skydome (now called Rogers centre) on his "Born at the Right Time" tour. 

I remember Graceland was a very controversial project...anyhow. 

From his 91' concert in Central Park...I LOVE what they did from 6:50 to the end. Steve Gadd doin his "thing"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-zTns957B4


----------



## dubluv17

HVOB - Ghost


----------



## NealfromNZ

Victor_inox said:


> if you like female vocal this girl must to hear


She's come along way from an early teen busker when she lived in NZ. 

Her different arrangements of Ave Maria blow me away every time I hear it. My car system comes up short trying to reproduce her vocals.


----------



## Victor_inox

NealfromNZ said:


> She's come along way from an early teen busker when she lived in NZ.
> 
> Her different arrangements of Ave Maria blow me away every time I hear it. My car system comes up short trying to reproduce her vocals.



As many sounds systems, some of the most difficult things to reproduce is female vocal and grand piano.


----------



## dratunes

Im in the funkadelic groove at the time.......Jamiroquai!!!!


----------



## dratunes

Victor_inox said:


> As many sounds systems, some of the most difficult things to reproduce is female vocal and grand piano.




Iknow my system is up to snuff when I play some Sarah McLachlin.....front stage and centre!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

gstokes said:


> Sade, Marvin Gaye, Barry White, Bob Marley, Big Mountain..


Same here....and lots of reggae.


----------



## bbfoto

I love this thread. Thanks guys for posting all of this awesome music!



Victor_inox said:


> As many sounds systems, some of the most difficult things to reproduce is female vocal and grand piano.





dratunes said:


> Iknow my system is up to snuff when I play some Sarah McLachlin.....front stage and centre!!


I don't listen to her often, but I agree that a lot of her tracks are excellent and beautiful. I know that several well-regarded recording engineers use a few of her tracks as a reference in the studio and to dial-in their FOH systems when setting up at a new venue.


----------



## bbfoto

miniSQ said:


> i found this by mistake...well worth checking out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4UtBYUMVJk


One of my all-time favorite late-night road trip tunes. 



gstokes said:


> Sade, Marvin Gaye, Barry White, Bob Marley, Big Mountain..


That's a great lineup! Can't go wrong there.  

...Barry White - Playin' Your Game, Baby...


----------



## Victor_inox

dratunes said:


> Iknow my system is up to snuff when I play some Sarah McLachlin.....front stage and centre!!


Try Annie lennox as well.


----------



## Bayboy

On a The Lushlife Project kick for now...


----------



## Alrojoca

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrrQZwaUotg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIZdsBk79eA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2tiwBhwLRc


----------



## Reilly

Creep by Haley Reinhart, postmodern jukebox


----------



## NealfromNZ

Like the acoustic arrangement with this group.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## chillaxing

these came on, on my nice 2hr drive

Stone Temple Pilots


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqyposaQWnI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXhmwMdUKfA

Nirvana

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv96yJYhk3M

This a great song, but to this day, it's still eerie as hell to me. I remembered going to school when they announce his death on the radio. years later when they released this song and that they recorded it a week before it happened.


----------



## jared992

Childish Gambino


----------



## bbfoto

Another version...


----------



## Hoptologist

Been going through the last few pages; lots of goodies. 

Some of you will surely like this. The whole soundtrack is great.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## TrickyRicky

B Dolab - The devil is alive

You know that it's your job
To stop drug dealers from selling drugs
In the country
And you turned a blind eye

[B Dolan]
Push, push, push
That poison in the bright sunshine
Who made noise from '82 to '89
And became the name all on they mind
Selling death to the deaf, dumb and blind
Hard white to the Crips and the Bloods
Streets know the price and the kid who it was
Feds gave him life
While his name gave life
To a maybach rapper using fiction for a crutch
Hush

Rewind the story and pause it a second
Who are the bosses?
Where are the weapons?
Who are the capos
And who's the lieutenant?
You claiming "gangsta" but who do you threaten?
Pay taxes to actual king-pins
Do the math on the fashion you mimic
Cause fake IDs get confiscated
You wanna be the boss you stole the wrong name then
Shoulda' called yourself Ronald Reagan
Shoulda' called yourself Oliver North
Cause there's a lot more then portrait you painted
Attached to the name of the real Rick Ross

They been selling you a lie
And the devil is alive
Sell drugs, get rich
Another rapper spitting ********
School's closed
Locked in
Killer cops occupied by the dope biz
Overdose to the double homicide
Bow your head cause a lot of people died
And went away for just trying to survive
Motherfucker cause the devil is alive
The devil is alive
Which one are you?
The devil is alive
And there's a killer on the loose

That's not a boss, that's an actor
The real Rick Ross, is not a rapper

True American horror:
Reaganomics!
Night of the living base-heads
Iran-Contra
The C.I.A. ran guns and drugs from Nicaragua
Looking for a front to cover a black market
Run black ops
Blindfold the congress
And funnel poor people into cells for a profit
Listen to the evil that these devils concocted

Listen to the evil:
The real Rick Ross was an everyday hustler
Who was propped up by agents undercover
Blinded by pride
To the lies of another
They disguised as a port of Miami drug runner
Supplied with ingredients to fire up the oven
Next thing you notice every block got flooded
Buying up the "freeway" flying up above it
He thought he was a Don 'til they played him like a puppet
Little did he know that he was copping from the government
D.E.A. agents engaged in the smuggling
L.A.P.D. batterram ran amok with it
Meanwhile Rickie's in a cell on some sucker ****
Locked in a box while they pardoned them other men
Twenty years later
Came home disgusted
Turn on the radio
"Rick Ross" running ****?
"What the **** is this?!"
Now some white kids bump it
And imagine they "hustling."
Found with some white in a bag and that's nothing
Twenty-five to life for crack well that's justice
Sorry I'm a hater but my anger's so productive
Said he was "the truth" so we had to discuss this
Drug dealer fantasy America's in love with
From hip-hop to TV shows
The world is a trap
Cause God's a C.O

[Freeway Rick Ross] (B Dolan)
You know when you're young
And you're impressionable
(And the devil is alive)
And you see something and you say
"Aw man that **** is real."
(The devil is alive)

[B Dolan]
Sell drugs, get rich
Another rapper spitting ********
School's closed
Locked in
Killer cops occupied by the dope biz
Overdose to the double homicide
Bow your head cause a lot of people died
And went away for just trying to survive
Motherfucker cause the devil is alive

Is it truth or it's fiction?
Is it you or the fiction
When they strung out on that ****
And the youth come up missin'
Or they laying on a table
In a room for admissions
It's a tragedy of fools
This is true people's history
Calling it a war but it's more like an industry
Cautionary tale how they profit off of misery
And sell it right back to the poor
Who they consider cheap!
Then re-up and repeat
It's retaught and retold
It's re-bought and reused
'Til they come and repo'

[Freeway Rick Ross]
... just like with the rapper that's using my name, Rick Ross
I believe he's giving kids the wrong impression that you can go out and sell drugs ...

[Gary Webb]
We mentioned obviously that Reagan was in power when he authorized the secret war down there
But you know Clinton's in power now and those are the folks that put Danilo Bladon on the federal payroll
I mean ... the guy that brought crack to L.A. is now a federal government employee

[B Dolan]
Because the devil is alive


True story... That's not a boss, that's an actor the real Rick Ross is not a rapper.


----------



## Hoptologist

Finally, the new Jamie xx album. Jamie is a member of "the xx" and his solo stuff is blissful. Dark-electronica-soul-chill-house-and-spacey is one way to describe his music. Here's a review http://prettymuchamazing.com/reviews/jamie-xx-in-colour











I've played the last one in my car and it has crazy low bass in it. The song "Girl" is great for sub-bass too.


----------



## Darth SQ

Season 3 of this series:

https://youtu.be/Tp1bEpmmGMs


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## #1BigMike

*Experience: Jill Scott (live)*

Disc 1 is just so damn good and filled with quality. I love live music and Jill Scott does not disappoint. Ms. Scott is a NEO SOUL artist. You may or may not like the genre of music. However, several tracks on this CD can test a good system for sure.

_*Disc 1 Track 5 - 'One is the Magic Number'*_ is fantastic. The trumpet at the beginning is awesome. You have to play this track loud. But be careful. 

I was stretching the legs of my system today with that track, and my neighbor who is a audiophile asked me to replay the track 3 times lol.

I don't want to over promote the 'Disc 1', but its what I was listening today and I found it to be pretty decent.

Amazon.com: Jill Scott: Experience: Jill Scott 826+: Music


----------



## Bayboy

#1BigMike said:


> *Experience: Jill Scott (live)*
> 
> Disc 1 is just so damn good and filled with quality. I love live music and Jill Scott does not disappoint. Ms. Scott is a NEO SOUL artist. You may or may not like the genre of music. However, several tracks on this CD can test a good system for sure.
> 
> _*Disc 1 Track 5 - 'One is the Magic Number'*_ is fantastic. The trumpet at the beginning is awesome. You have to play this track loud. But be careful.
> 
> I was stretching the legs of my system today with that track, and my neighbor who is a audiophile asked me to replay the track 3 times lol.
> 
> I don't want to over promote the 'Disc 1', but its what I was listening today and I found it to be pretty decent.
> 
> Amazon.com: Jill Scott: Experience: Jill Scott 826+: Music


 DJ Jazzy Jeff


----------



## #1BigMike

Bayboy said:


> DJ Jazzy Jeff


LOL Nice bro!


----------



## Darth SQ

Hoptologist said:


> Finally, the new Jamie xx album. Jamie is a member of "the xx" and his solo stuff is blissful. Dark-electronica-soul-chill-house-and-spacey is one way to describe his music. Here's a review http://prettymuchamazing.com/reviews/jamie-xx-in-colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played the last one in my car and it has crazy low bass in it. The song "Girl" is great for sub-bass too.


Wow that just gave me flashbacks to "Thomas Was Alone". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhi9txstACc


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bayboy

#1BigMike said:


> LOL Nice bro!


Yeah, Jazzy Jeff worked with Jill and a few other artists. He still has that passion doing remixes with Jazz type music like he did with his old school classic single.. "A Touch Of Jazz"


----------



## hot9dog

Fudge Tunnel- Hate songs in E minor...... the whole album.
This album is slow, raw, and only for a handful of people. playing thru the system on the back patio... sound reflecting off the pool. The people that live behind us must think we have lost our minds...... well- we have. lol


----------



## edzyy

Nipsey Hussle


----------



## NealfromNZ

Hoptologist said:


> Finally, the new Jamie xx album. Jamie is a member of "the xx" and his solo stuff is blissful. Dark-electronica-soul-chill-house-and-spacey is one way to describe his music. Here's a review http://prettymuchamazing.com/reviews/jamie-xx-in-colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played the last one in my car and it has crazy low bass in it. The song "Girl" is great for sub-bass too.


Great choices. Will put these on the purchase list.


----------



## NealfromNZ

One of those surreal long weekends. After working for the same company for 19 years, decided time for a change. 3 days away , no phone, no internet, no interruptions , no work escalations. Plenty of reflection on previous job, the team I built , the friends I'm leaving behind. Some thought on the new role ahead.

So a weekend away , cottage on a vineyard , rural outlook , couple of grey days.

Cottage has one CD , a nz artist. Genre kind of ambient soundtrack style. Ended up being perfect music for state of mind , also took me back to seeing him live a few years ago ....

standing in silence rhian Sheehan


----------



## jpeezy

NealfromNZ said:


> One of those surreal long weekends. After working for the same company for 19 years, decided time for a change. 3 days away , no phone, no internet, no interruptions , no work escalations. Plenty of reflection on previous job, the team I built , the friends I'm leaving behind. Some thought on the new role ahead.
> 
> So a weekend away , cottage on a vineyard , rural outlook , couple of grey days.
> 
> Cottage has one CD , a nz artist. Genre kind of ambient soundtrack style. Ended up being perfect music for state of mind , also took me back to seeing him live a few years ago ....
> 
> standing in silence rhian Sheehan


good luck with your future endeavors,


----------



## Donanon

Sons of Freedom - Sons of Freedom (1988)

Track playing right now: 'Super Cool Wagon'


D.


----------



## Hoptologist

Traveling back in time right now. Love King Crimson.






And from there,






A surprising amount of similarities between the two songs.


----------



## NealfromNZ

jpeezy said:


> good luck with your future endeavors,


Cheers for the kind words


----------



## Donanon

Bob Wills - Swing Blues and Stingaree

On CD from restored 78's...fun music with an infectious happy vibe.


D.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Alice In Chains - Get born again


----------



## NealfromNZ

Slightly chilled music whilst contemplating the possibilities for a small race car project in the garage.


----------



## peter12321a

Mostly rap... lots of rap


----------



## hot9dog

Drinking coffee and whiskey.... sitting in the living room, playing Baby Huey.... and grooving out.
I suggest you sit back and do the same thing- don't be afraid to turn it up and have a drink with Baby Huey.

baby huey a change - Bing Videos


----------



## Orion525iT

Junip _Rope and Summit EP_

No pretension what so ever. Just really chillaxing stuff.


----------



## Theslaking

hot9dog said:


> Drinking coffee and whiskey.... sitting in the living room, playing Baby Huey.... and grooving out.
> I suggest you sit back and do the same thing- don't be afraid to turn it up and have a drink with Baby Huey.
> 
> baby huey a change - Bing Videos


Ha! Finally someone else. I been listening to Baby Huey for a while. About 10 years ago rap song used one of his tracks as a chorus. I looked it up found him and been listening since. 

I was actually playing Guns-N-Roses today. Definitely out of the norm for me. Use Your Illusions II.


----------



## Hoptologist

Orion525iT said:


> Junip _Rope and Summit EP_
> 
> No pretension what so ever. Just really chillaxing stuff.


Good call, I absolutely love Junip. Kind of like a mix between Alt-J and Fleet Foxes.


----------



## Orion525iT

Hoptologist said:


>


I am a sucker for a Moog. Without You... Just when the tension builds, and the Moog starts to light up, it then fades away just as quickly, never really catching on fire. I really just want it to take off, but no... it leaves you aching for more.


----------



## Donanon

Got up at 5am today, went for a long drive on a semi-deserted highway and listened to Sepia 'Polaroids', Bass 305 'Anthology' and BassKraft with a touch of Zomboy along the way. Not a bad or boring moment in the whole mix and flying solo I got to unlimber things a bit volume wize. 


D.


----------



## Donanon

Thanks for posting Junip. New for me and much appreciated.


D.


----------



## Aldaa

This came up on shuffle while I was driving home. Soooo much low low low bass. Soooo smooooooth :smoking: imp:


----------



## 1styearsi

i have been thoroughly entertained buy these guys for over 20 years...
FATES WARNING
https://youtu.be/5Bqv1lhX36c


----------



## quickaudi07

I only have center CH and 2 tweeters playing. ....... Talk show lol

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt

death metal, decapitated on vinyl.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## DDfusion

Lindsey Sterling and the remastered Dark Side of the Moon CD


----------



## hot9dog

A rare gem from the past.....
This was the last track on the Laibach, Kaptial offering. This was on the cassette version only. This was Laibach's off shot band Germania... 

germania steel trust - Bing Videos


----------



## Orion525iT

Mad Season. Layne's voice is just incredible. The only death in music that really stung me. RIP


----------



## gstokes

The soundtrack from the movie "American Sniper", mostly groans, gunshots, screaming and bombs going off but still entertaining..


----------



## Hoptologist

Milosh, the singer from Rhye. Kind of like the xx, but softer, smoother, and electronic. Check out "Hold Me" below.


----------



## Bluenote

Tyler the Creator - SMUCKERS!


----------



## bassfromspace

The Alchemist-Tunnel Rat


----------



## Aldaa

The Chemical Brothers - Exit Planet Dust


----------



## DDfusion

Florida Georgia line.


----------



## hot9dog

No description needed with this one.....
Eric B and Rakim at its finest.
play it loud
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95gP3m-uBHA


----------



## Aldaa

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## Lycancatt

NealfromNZ said:


>



that's a good one I haven't heard in awhile.

right now cowboy junkies the trenety sessions, country/bluegrass/rock/female fronted well recorded.


----------



## hot9dog

Lycancatt said:


> that's a good one I haven't heard in awhile.
> 
> right now cowboy junkies the trenety sessions, country/bluegrass/rock/female fronted well recorded.


Both of these are high on my list. 
Always been a big sisters of mercy fan, great song, great lyrics "hot metal and methedrine".

The trinity sessions were recorded in a great way, not overly accurate, but gives an intimate feeling to the vocals and guitars. 

Good stuff!


----------



## Aldaa

This is a really good live video!


----------



## tjframe

Blondie is super underrated IMO. Deborah Harry had a great voice, and they were so much more than just a disco-era flash in the pan who made "Heart of Glass"

They have tons of fun, creative, and quality songs and each one sounds different. Sort of the anti AC/DC.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Always like the way SOM where recorded, massive sound. I think some bands get over studio' and end up with too clean a sound and sometimes loose the essence of singers or instruments. 

Great concert. Thanks for posting .

After playing sister of mercy I played a bunch of 80s bands like the Cure, Joy Division, New Order etc, almost like one of my teenage 1980s mix tapes.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## Lycancatt

dropkick murpheys drunken lullabies full album, cause I'm drunk! :3


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Tommy Emmanuel - Determination

It has some awesome recording quality and imaging for tuning


----------



## Alrojoca

http://youtu.be/2qfoqv7Rj9k


----------



## Donanon

A Gordon Lightfoot mix I made a few years ago:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NjoU1Qkeizs


D.


----------



## quickaudi07

Being in traffic.. I wasn't the only one bouncing 

https://youtu.be/gofJrNfBSbo

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## datzed




----------



## datzed

Very smooth track


----------



## datzed

This is also a great set


----------



## datzed

If you like that Chet Faker song, his two albumn is great


----------



## Aldaa

I love the way the tapped guitar in the beginning sounds :heart:


----------



## SkizeR

New singles off the new lamb of god albumn. im really looking forward to this. the first one i posted is the bands first song ever where randy blythe actually sings.. i think he did a damn good job


----------



## truckguy

Here a new one from Five Finger Death Punch! Jekyll and Hide

http://youtu.be/HCBPmxiVMKk


----------



## Kriszilla

This one is a pretty nice system workout and the track is pretty fantastic as well.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## Donanon

Patti Smith Group: Wave


D.


----------



## etroze

Atomship: Pencil fight
Actually the whole album is pretty good but isn't the easiest thing to find in the world.


----------



## WifeyHatesMyHobby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUrUgC31NUE


----------



## Orion525iT

Just want a nice relaxing day.

Tycho 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnkKnUwrTfY


----------



## nstaln

The Final Countdown (Dubstep Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNN2enWOimI

A fun twist on an 80's classic.


----------



## Alrojoca

I just picked up this J Redman Elastic CD and it's and whole CD is great 


http://youtu.be/TI87MSwRZS0


----------



## NealfromNZ

Cant remember how many of home speakers I've auditioned using this track but it was quite a number. 

Slightly different version but worthy anyway. Great for checking bass timing and mid bass to sub integration


----------



## Bev-o

Loving the Lamb of God and Death tracks posted above!

Today was interesting, I listened to everything from Journey to Slayer even No Doubt LOL.
One thing I was really enjoying was the old tracks from the hair days or 90's.

Some of the older songs really sound recording wise so much better than today. Lita Ford and Ozzy sounded amazing, so warm and bright. Pink Floyd was outstanding.

Great long drive today, getting stuck in traffic is now a bonus LOL!


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Cant remember how many of home speakers I've auditioned using this track but it was quite a number.
> 
> Slightly different version but worthy anyway. Great for checking bass timing and mid bass to sub integration


Neal, Great Track! (From the 1985 album titled, "Picture Book")

Thanks for that!


----------



## MrH

Tool's Undertow album. My PG x100.4 one amp system is quite impressive to me. Thank You Sylvia Massy for the great mixing on this album! One of my all time favorites. Brutal low end for this genre of music. Helps block the voices in my head.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

center of it by chris august


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Lou Frasier2 said:


> center of it by chris august


Chris August has one of the best male voices I've ever heard, period.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

WhereAmEye? said:


> Chris August has one of the best male voices I've ever heard, period.


yes he does so does francesca bettistelli,i may have spelled her name wrong though


----------



## KSakai

Out of The Blue - 9nine
listening on my ATH-M40x since i have no amp for my speakers


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Miles Davis - Solea (Master) my god it's good even the Spotify version. I must find this in Flac. 

http://open.spotify.com/track/4qs4Z2RNTSZF8wb0hTCsWz

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Haha and then on the way home from work I had Jay Z - Crown playing. That got the subs nice and toastie! 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## cggorman

I shuffle all day long. At this very second I've got Memphis May Fire running thru my Shure SE535s driven by a RockBoxed Sansa Clip


----------



## damonryoung

Ran across K.Flay... The beginning of her song Can't Sleep will help locate resonance in your doors.


----------



## rossonero

I listen to plenty of electro-house and classical. Its a contrasting blend but I like it.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

I don't restrict myself to, or from, any genre. If it's good and I like it, that's all that matters. Music should suit/compliment your mood. Some nice classical for when you're focusing/studying or even relaxing. Electro house, dubstep etc for when you're feeling energetic etc. 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

Same thing i listen to every day, channel 42 on Sirius/XM, Rock Roots Reggae on The Joint..


----------



## bbfoto

Not a SQ pick per se, just a random choice for the evening mix...the wacky, strangely wonderful, and a bit rough around the edges, Elle King. :wacky:


----------



## toylocost

I hate this thread. Every time I open it I have to go buy more music.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=cd218c4e40c9678cb7d7585cfd1081bb&oe=55C30F9C

This is only a short vid, but so so cool


----------



## cggorman

Deathless, the new Miss May I album. All day.


----------



## bozinho

From few days only Norah Jones!!!incredibale voice really like!!!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I enjoyed Elle King, nice. I might have to check that out more
I couldn't deal with Chris August for too long, just the same formula of top 40 or something.
Miles Davis I can listen to any day. Have a few of those
Norah Jones...great voice. Have her stuff.


I had some Gypsy Kings on, and those guitars sound so alive and present! Really enjoyed it.

I have to find Ceseria Evora on CD. I think I have it, but, been listening to Pandora and digital DL.... as my DL might not be a good recording. She has a great voice too.


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## Phil Indeblanc

nice! @pj


----------



## bozinho

Discover Peter White from short time!!!really good


----------



## bbfoto

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I have to find Ceseria Evora on CD. I think I have it, but, been listening to Pandora and digital DL.... as my DL might not be a good recording. She has a great voice too.


Cesaria Evora has a beautiful voice and some really wonderful recordings. Just one of her many songs that I've always liked is "Sodade".

Seeing Cesaria's name also reminded me of Mercedes Sosa, a singer who grew up during Argentina's "Dirty War" (a brutal & severely oppressive dictatorship). She was arrested in 1975 (and threatened with death) while singing at a concert because of her songs and lyrics about human rights and government brutality, and she was forced to escape to Spain and live in exile.

The recording below is from a concert during the evening in February 1982 when she had just returned to her home country from many years of living in exile, to an about-to-be democratic Argentina (where the people would very soon be able to speak freely). It was a powerful moment in song and history, and even if you can't appreciate the music, you can definitely sense the emotion an elation as the crowd of 30 thousand people erupt.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

https://youtu.be/Wp2rW-rNgC0 
Got a spare 2 hours to watch/listen to something amazing? What I wouldn't give to see this live! 

If you haven't heard of Shpongle before, you need to watch this 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## cggorman

Got an old school surprise come up on my shuffle today. Body Count. Nice. Haven't heard them in years.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

That Shpongle was nice!
Reminded me a bit of Gogol Bordello.

Diego el Cegalla /? is interesting, and a great voice


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of guitar on the way home.

First up Rene Aubry , came across him via my 2.5 y/o daughters DVD the Gruffalo






Second up , Motorcycle Dairies Soundtrack which inspired my wife and I to motorcycle through Argentina/ Chile a few years back






Third up , Federico Aubele from BA , music from the same trip


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

pretty cool!


----------



## Amorel

Today will be my latest purchases.
Vulcan Death Grip - Hot Beaver.
The Clock Strikes Madness - Psychic Dose.
Black Sun - Year Of The Cobra.
Barbed Wire Sandwich - Black Cat Bones.
Red Dragon Cartel - S/T.
Kadavar - S/T.
Into The Spiral - Headquake.
Lizard Queen - S/T.
Montgolfiere - S/T.
Bury Your Mind In moss - Altareth.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

wow...thats is too many for me in 1 day 

What would be your top 3 in that group before I start Youtub-ing ?


----------



## Gannz

My current top 3 (alternative rock)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIA1XQnAv5s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_zY_jSVXSU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTM3YPTYNo0


----------



## hot9dog

Playing this loudly on the back patio as the mesquite grill is going. ..
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...QoOgy818kLx2IpIRg&sig2=Y5wmPKxU115qXejwoCex5A


----------



## Amorel

Top 3 would be Red Dragon Cartel - Can't go wrong with Ozzy's guitarist. Psychic Dose and Headquake.


----------



## tjframe

old school as usual for me


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Gannz, that first link was awesome. Now you got me looking for a great version of the Zaba album or just getting the cd.
The others were ok.


Hot9dog, that link started out great, but I thought it would build and get more complex, but it didn't, so a no go for me :-/ Pretty good voice though.

RUSH...OF course! I just don't listen to it much at all. Judas, Maiden, Ozzy, VH ...etc...all I did at one time 25+ years ago. Geez, its been that long 

But, you inspired me to give it a shot! See how it sounds on the new system.

I have lots of music tracks, but no device to get it off my drives yet. Been looking at a Fio X2 or something like that to play clean files..


----------



## tjframe

Phil Indeblanc said:


> But, you inspired me to give it a shot! See how it sounds on the new system.


I recommend Moving Pictures if you are dabbling into Rush, not only is the most accessible and iconic sounding, but the mixing and production is excellent even today. The album sounds solid on modern systems. The drum work harmonizing with rest of the instruments on tracks like Tom Sawyer, Limelight, Red Barchetta and XYZ all sounds amazing. A band at the height of their fame and abilities.

Turn up the volume, roll down the windows, and relive your youth.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

That one I remember....I will put it on my list!!!

I am just now copying some files from my drive to a USB stick my HUnit can play......

I came across the sound track for the movie The Big Night. Pretty amazing tracks. Louis Prima, Gary DeMichelle, Claudio Villa, ...Much more enjoyable when you know the film.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Gannz said:


> My current top 3 (alternative rock)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIA1XQnAv5s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_zY_jSVXSU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTM3YPTYNo0


Like the Glass Animals , some crazing low end going on.
Black Mambo another great track.


----------



## Gannz

Glad y'all are digging the Glass Animals. Here's another one of my favorite, non-mainstream songs/groups...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-bR9ii7Gs


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

That was nice!! I liiike!


----------



## miniSQ

Gannz said:


> Glad y'all are digging the Glass Animals. Here's another one of my favorite, non-mainstream songs/groups...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-bR9ii7Gs


definitely digging them...thanks!!


----------



## miniSQ

Gannz said:


> Glad y'all are digging the Glass Animals. Here's another one of my favorite, non-mainstream songs/groups...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-bR9ii7Gs


also good...well done.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

a mini echo


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjncyiuwwXQ


----------



## jpeezy

The newer (2015) led Zeppelin re masters


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Starset, an awesome band I found a few months ago. Describe themselves as 'cinematic rock'. I'm listening to "it has begun" now.


----------



## DDfusion

Zack Brown Band castaway.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

WhereAmEye? said:


> Starset, an awesome band I found a few months ago. Describe themselves as 'cinematic rock'. I'm listening to "it has begun" now.


I listened to a few track...It Has Begun was almost a direct rip of a formula, and didn't enjoy the vocalist with such a typical opening. And most songs in the few have the same peak. ....But they have some "full" energy.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

DDfusion said:


> Zack Brown Band castaway.


That was not bad. I enjoyed Remedy also, although too gospaly lyrics. I did like Bittersweet...Overall, reminds me of the BeeGee's in a way?


----------



## Gannz

Favorite Zac Brown Band song although it's ZBB meets Audioslave...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWBm4Tx2bRo


----------



## robtr8

https://youtu.be/oWSBU1dU24w

https://youtu.be/970J5zTrTi4


----------



## robtr8

https://youtu.be/YCL9k-5K_WY

https://youtu.be/CQnAEg_Lp0s


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I listened to a few track...It Has Begun was almost a direct rip of a formula, and didn't enjoy the vocalist with such a typical opening. And most songs in the few have the same peak. ....But they have some "full" energy.


I can see that. Most of my friends don't understand why I like hardcore or metalcore, thinking it all sounds the same; and yet they enjoy country music  All depends on what you like I guess. 

Today started with Hey Monday - "Arizona". Not quite hardcore but good nonetheless haha.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

The drive home today was the best of the doors album. Everyone else around me in the traffic may have also been forced to listen, to which I won't apologise haha 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion525iT

Suuns

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlFHnITflQI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQgicu6G6n8


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

robtr8 said:


> https://youtu.be/YCL9k-5K_WY
> 
> https://youtu.be/CQnAEg_Lp0s


really enjoyed both!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Orion525iT said:


> Suuns
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlFHnITflQI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQgicu6G6n8



A bit Morcheeba-ish, Massive Attack-ish

Really enjoyed these as well!

What did you guys think of Obel?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjncyiuwwXQ


----------



## Hanatsu

Interesting Israeli goa/trance.


----------



## drop1

John Digweed. Transitions volume 1.


----------



## drop1

Hanatsu said:


> Interesting Israeli goa/trance.


Try Proxees "at the mountains of madness"

Excellent production . If you have your mids and highs in shape I haven't heard many other electronic albums that can keep up with the clarity and intricacy on this .

Also it's a free download on ectoplazm.


----------



## lostthumb

I have been listening to an album called Beneath the Skin from a group originated from Iceland named Of Monsters and Men. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uXL5JcD3zw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-PgPZ3F9P4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP12SDfM9jY


----------



## subterFUSE

drop1 said:


> John Digweed. Transitions volume 1.





Just revisited all 4 Transitions CDs on a long car ride 2 weeks ago.


On Transitions 4, I had forgotten how insane the ending was. Last 2 tracks he plays the Original Mix and Gone Wild Mix of Soliquid "Picnic Bugz". Total insanity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpeezy

Was checking out Dave weckyl ,drummer, and came across this, now oz noy is a really good guitarist but will lee's opening on the bass is just sick, can't wait to here this in a car, listened to most of it on a decent set of sennheiser cans , but would love to hear this in a well setup car��
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gmgC6VwOVPE


----------



## jpeezy

I wish they would've experimented with an EDM Dj scratching and mixing on this :0


----------



## etroze

Rocking out on my 2 min drive to work.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNHbPPJuoKQ


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

subterFUSE said:


> Just revisited all 4 Transitions CDs on a long car ride 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> On Transitions 4, I had forgotten how insane the ending was. Last 2 tracks he plays the Original Mix and Gone Wild Mix of Soliquid "Picnic Bugz". Total insanity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will have to check that out. Its been a long time since I listened to John Digweed sets. Getting a bit tired of my old stuff. And had a large gap in listening to much music, so its nice to hear his name. Timo Maas, Tall Paul, Tiesto, Van Buren, a bunch of these guys I had seen live a long time ago.... Toss a link up to anything worth while. I'm gonna also try SoundCloud for some new stuff


----------



## bertholomey

subterFUSE said:


> Just revisited all 4 Transitions CDs on a long car ride 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> On Transitions 4, I had forgotten how insane the ending was. Last 2 tracks he plays the Original Mix and Gone Wild Mix of Soliquid "Picnic Bugz". Total insanity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know what I'm listening to for the rest the day! Thanks x 2 John!


----------



## drop1

Didn't realize there were so many electronic fans here.

I love the transition series.
I like Sasha as well. 
Air drawn dagger is kinda out there but it definitly has its own special unique sonic character.

Also BT movement in still life.
Be sure your low end is in shape otherwise is gonna sound like a mess. Pretty sure it's a vinyl rip but it was done well.

Also check out a track called "rise up" D-dub mix.

That track engulfs you in sound. Kinda wicked sounding as well.


----------



## subterFUSE

drop1 said:


> Didn't realize there were so many electronic fans here.


I've been following the underground house music scene for a long time, since the mid 1990s.

Have about 5000 pieces of vinyl, although I stopped buying records in 2005 or so.




> Also check out a track called "rise up" D-dub mix.
> 
> That track engulfs you in sound. Kinda wicked sounding as well.


Yup, I have that track. Phoenix "Rise Up" D Dub mix.

Digweed used to hammer that a lot back in like 2007 or so. I probably even played it on a mix CD I made around that time.

While I think the best music was coming out from about 1997-2001, I really liked 2007 a lot. Really good year music-wise. Sasha was playing a really twisted, techy sound at that time. He has always sort of evolved his sound over time, but that period was pretty cool.

Some examples of tracks from that same timeframe:

Sasha "Coma"
Sasha "Park It In the Shade"
Sasha "Mongoose"

All three of those tracks were collaborations with Charlie May, from Spooky. Charlie is arguably the best electronic music producer as far as the "Sasha sound" is concerned.

Park It In the Shade is just a hard-edged techno stormer, really builds and builds. Very well layered, and then just blows your mind by the end and leaves you standing there looking at your friends saying "WTF!?!?" :laugh:

Mongoose is more of a vintage progressive house sound, but also builds to an awesome climax.

Sasha was also hammering Swayzak "Smile & Receive" Apparat Remix at that time. Really twisted, drugged-out track. Mental. 

He was also playing the only good track Deadmau5 has ever made, called Desynchronized. Very raw, hard-edged techno. I'm not a Deadmau5 fan at all, but that's 1 track he made that's actually not a piece of commercialized garbage. :laugh::laugh:

Dusty Kid "Psika" is another one.

Minilogue "Space"

Umek "Ricochet Effect"

Popof "My Toyz"

Jim Rivers "I Go Deep"



I think I have a mix set I recorded with a lot of these on there.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

drop1 said:


> Didn't realize there were so many electronic fans here.
> 
> I love the transition series.
> I like Sasha as well.
> Air drawn dagger is kinda out there but it definitly has its own special unique sonic character.
> 
> Also BT movement in still life.
> Be sure your low end is in shape otherwise is gonna sound like a mess. Pretty sure it's a vinyl rip but it was done well.
> 
> Also check out a track called "rise up" D-dub mix.
> 
> That track engulfs you in sound. Kinda wicked sounding as well.


There is a great Sasha & Digweed set, can't rem name.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

motorcycle was a fav of mine,
a few MgLaughlin mixes come to mind,

A lot of great sets from GateCrasher in London. Steve Lowler, etc.

Those were the days 6AM bar opens and you order a cold beer from all the dancing...lol. 70% of crowd is halfbaked and ready to go to the after, afterhour til noon or so. 

Unless you slept all day like a bat, its gonna take more than will power, music energy, or RedBulls to give you those wings.


----------



## subterFUSE

Phil Indeblanc said:


> There is a great Sasha & Digweed set, can't rem name.


Pretty much any of them.


----------



## drop1

Northern Exposure Expeditions (cd one. It's yellow) is one of my all time favorites if not my all time. It's the cd that got me into deeper music and djing. I've own at least 10 copies over the years. Sound quality isn't stellar but the music is great and the mixing is unmatched.


----------



## subterFUSE

drop1 said:


> Northern Exposure Expeditions (cd one. It's yellow) is one of my all time favorites if not my all time. It's the cd that got me into deeper music and djing. I've own at least 10 copies over the years. Sound quality isn't stellar but the music is great and the mixing is unmatched.


Expeditions is my least favorite of the Northern Exposure series, but it's still classic.

Do you have both CDs of Northern Exposure 1?


And do you have the UK version of Expeditions or the USA version? The UK is the real version with the extra track on CD1.


----------



## drop1

Yes sir. North and south.


----------



## subterFUSE

drop1 said:


> Yes sir. North and south.


Cool. The US version only got CD1.


What about the UK version of Expeditions? It has an extra track.

Fade remix of Delerium "Silence" feat. Sarah McLachlan


----------



## drop1

I have a digital copy of that. First time I heard it it threw me off. You listen to a cd a 1000 times then hear the first beat of a different song being mixed in and your like wait , that doesn't go there. Also something I noticed was they used 2 different versions of it. You can hear the beats phasing about half way though. They you remixes back to back quite a bit. They did it with Space manouvers as well. Started out with a breaks version then went to a 4 4 beat to trader into the next track. Pretty slick.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

lostthumb said:


> I have been listening to an album called Beneath the Skin from a group originated from Iceland named Of Monsters and Men.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uXL5JcD3zw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-PgPZ3F9P4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP12SDfM9jY


They were huge over here in Aus with their single Little Talks. Their others haven't done as well were still good 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

drop1 said:


> I have a digital copy of that. First time I heard it it threw me off. You listen to a cd a 1000 times then hear the first beat of a different song being mixed in and your like wait , that doesn't go there. Also something I noticed was they used 2 different versions of it. You can hear the beats phasing about half way though. They you remixes back to back quite a bit. They did it with Space manouvers as well. Started out with a breaks version then went to a 4 4 beat to trader into the next track. Pretty slick.


Yeah, I think they play a dub version first and then the vocal.

I'll have to ask Chris Fortier if that's what they did, since he did that remix. 



Anyway, I still like NE 1 & 2 better, but that's not to say Expeditions isn't good. Just not as amazing as the first two, IMO.

The first one is just absolute perfection. 15/10. My favorite album of all time.


----------



## drop1

subterFUSE said:


> Yeah, I think they play a dub version first and then the vocal.
> 
> I'll have to ask Chris Fortier if that's what they did, since he did that remix.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I still like NE 1 & 2 better, but that's not to say Expeditions isn't good. Just not as amazing as the first two, IMO.
> 
> The first one is just absolute perfection. 15/10. My favorite album of all time.


See I disagree but to each their own. I may be a little bias as the first time I heard it I was laid up in a bed with 3 chick's on x. God I miss being young!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Trance Nations were pretty good comps, Godskitchen, Magic...
Not all the volumes, but I can't remember the numbers..usually the first or second releases 

Buddah Bar is another compilation with different genres of music... but really enjoy it as well. 

When trance/elec was getting popular Paul van ****, Van Buren, all these guys were top shelf DJ's as they put Oakenfold aside, but then Tiesto was up, and one of my favs, Timo Maas....The crowd goes wiiiilldd!!! hehe I miss that energy. I enjoyed them all pretty much. Benasi was more recent I guess...DeadMau5. I think LMFAO helped mainstream the electronica part into all types of music


----------



## tjswarbrick

Andy Grammer Magazines or Novels, and Cake Prolonging the Magic today.
Fun stuff, and the girls don't eject it to pop in TS or Kidz Bop.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

drop1 said:


> See I disagree but to each their own. I may be a little bias as the first time I heard it I was laid up in a bed with 3 chick's on x. God I miss being young!


LOL!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Oh, your second post differenciated BT from blutooth to BeatTribe 

Talvin Singh is another fav along the drum, sitar and such, 

Today Sara Vaugn in my list of tracks came up on the thumb drive.

I've listened to maybe 7 different singers sing Willow Weep for Me , a song before my time. But Sara Vaugn kills it and takes the cake. What a voice! ( uhh, ya very different from Sara McLaughlin remixes).


----------



## subterFUSE

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Oh, your second post differenciated BT from blutooth to BeatTribe



Actually, he meant Brian Transeau.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1

Stumbled across Pig and Dan "sudam" on accident. That track a 17 minutes in has some really nice low end going on. Something wavy sounding in there. It's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

fat bottom girls by queen,its stuck in my head,was listening to it on pandora on my way home from work


----------



## rxonmymind

The Alan Parson project.


----------



## rxonmymind

Throwback Tuesday:

Song: Lips like sugar
Artist: Echo & the Bunneyman
Genre: 1985 pop
Similarly to Inxs, Simple minds etc...ooohh "Don't you forget about me"....


----------



## NealfromNZ

After subterfuze mention of delirium above Id forgotten about some of my old trance / techno CDs

In the car today






The Orb. (check out the soundstage transitions)





Faithless 






Needless to say , old tracks but a quick drive home


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Oh do I have an ABSOLUTE treat for you all.

Check out Snarky Puppy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XJ_s5IsQc

And not just this one, all of them. Put some time aside to enjoy this.


----------



## NealfromNZ

This young lady is off to a great start.

Aleissa Cara

https://youtu.be/NTbBuvcGnxM


----------



## MikeS

Marillion - Fugazi from vinyl


----------



## DDfusion

Aerosmith greatest hits. The whole CD is on point


----------



## abusiveDAD

Ours

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vZVqiX3iHDs


----------



## crazhorse

Steel Panther...


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

This sounds pretty amazing on a nice system....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMQjFEh2YOg


----------



## Hanatsu

I like to find bands that's not very known. Believe I found a new one today. Pretty decent recording too.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

not bad...
A bit Dmode, with some...ummm, I dont know many female vocalist's names that resemble her voice...but I'm sure a number of them:-/


----------



## jpeezy

Juana Molina, this woman has such a nice voice, unfortunately i no speaka spanish, but i still thoroughly enjoy her music, lot of range in it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl7h3KDMJFU


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

jpeezy said:


> Juana Molina, this woman has such a nice voice, unfortunately i no speaka spanish, but i still thoroughly enjoy her music, lot of range in it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl7h3KDMJFU


I think I enjoyed that. I don't look at the videos fo rthe most part so watching a masked lady with scissors walking down the stairs was a bit surprising. But ya, some interesting stuff.
watching this...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSKznV6UWC8

I heard a band play some time back AudioFauna, they were enjoyable, as well as Outer National....but not sure how they sound on CD without the visuals.


----------



## abusiveDAD

lianne la havas


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

abusiveDAD said:


> lianne la havas


great voice! "its what you dont do"...wish that had a bit more original production/instrumentation.


----------



## jpeezy

abusiveDAD said:


> Ours
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vZVqiX3iHDs


as soon as i heard this i thought "wow he should be on the suicide squad soundtrack!",that sound kinda matches the whole joker look in that movie, i like, im surprised he hasnt done anything with trent reznor.


----------



## abusiveDAD

jpeezy said:


> as soon as i heard this i thought "wow he should be on the suicide squad soundtrack!",that sound kinda matches the whole joker look in that movie, i like, im surprised he hasnt done anything with trent reznor.


I believe he toured and opened for Marilyn Manson

Daft punk
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a5uQMwRMHcs


----------



## kenyer

Just had a JL Audio HD600/4 installed yesterday to push a pair of Hybrid Audio 6.5 Imagines in front and 5.25 Mirrus in the back of my 04 Subaru Outback and The Band of Gypsys with Buddy Miles singing Them Changes and Jimi Hendrix playing lead with Billy Cox on bass never sounded so good in my car. Oh yea, and that's with a Alpine CDA 149bt head unit.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

kenyer said:


> Just had a JL Audio HD600/4 installed yesterday to push a pair of Hybrid Audio 6.5 Imagines in front and 5.25 Mirrus in the back of my 04 Subaru Outback and The Band of Gypsys with Buddy Miles singing Them Changes and Jimi Hendrix playing lead with Billy Cox on bass never sounded so good in my car. Oh yea, and that's with a Alpine CDA 149bt head unit.



Good stuff. I run that amp also. I blew a tweeter a few days ago running it hard! **(correction, not a blown tweeter!, likely a problem with the RF 360.3 DSP)

You know a great recording of Hotel California is another pleasing tune anytime.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Cafe del Mar - Aria Volume 3; Metomorphosis. Track 7: https://youtu.be/oVJ4a7E5bFc and track 5: https://youtu.be/iIE3hwzZm_A

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

TwistdInfinity said:


> Cafe del Mar - Aria Volume 3; Metomorphosis. Track 7: https://youtu.be/oVJ4a7E5bFc and track 5: https://youtu.be/iIE3hwzZm_A
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


I can't believe you know the Cafe Del Mar sets!  Good stuff!!


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Some of my favourite CD's! Found out about them around 2007 at a test n tune day actually. So good. This Aria one is my favorite of them but the regular cafe del Mar CD's are all pretty cool. 

Still waiting for someone to comment on the Snarky Puppy link! I've never heard so many musicians in a room all playing together sound so good and unconfused 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## abusiveDAD

Just heard on jules holland
"Denai Moore "The Lake"" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/YCIrvnTY_Uw


----------



## drop1

Uberzone 2kool4skool has some fantastic stereo effects. If you look it up make sure it's the version on the album with beat bionic (another good track) . Search you tube for beat bionic by uberzone and 2kool4skool will show beneath it. Seriously it's worth looking up.

Also today was a little disturbed, talor swift, and about 8 gigs of new and old school breakbeat.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

TwistdInfinity said:


> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk



You have great music selection, but How do you use a phone that has a screen that will crack if you look at it, and a service that cannot repair its own product? 

*Sony cell phones SUCK!* I had this phone, and am happy to get rid of it. Oddly on a iphone temporarly, and like it more than a Sony...but will be switching back to a droid phone soon!


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Phil Indeblanc said:


> You have great music selection, but How do you use a phone that has a screen that will crack if you look at it, and a service that cannot repair its own product?
> 
> *Sony cell phones SUCK!* I had this phone, and am happy to get rid of it. Oddly on a iphone temporarly, and like it more than a Sony...but will be switching back to a droid phone soon!


To keep this on topic, I'm listening to the new The Weeknd album at my girlfriend's request. I'm actually quite enjoying it! Some nice smooth bass sweeps in some of the songs to test out your subs and he has a really nice pleasant voice. 

For the off topic bit, I got this phone at the recommendation of a few friends with it and so far so good. I'm treating it pretty well though, there's a lot of glass that could break if dropped...

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## abusiveDAD

Kimbra- old flame


----------



## etroze

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd868JNJwAY


----------



## Orion525iT

One guy, one of the coolest bassist from a giant of band from a bygone era, with his beloved '72 Fender Jazz named "Tree" stolen, broke and feeling washed up, he grabs a guitar found broken and abandoned in a studio 25 years earlier and gets reacquainted with it. With goading from friends, and certain that nobody would ever hear a single note from what he was laying down in the studio, he creates a raw, gritty, honest and unrestrained musical tapestry. At least, that is how I see it 

HBS (Hunter Benedict Shepherd) _In Deep Owl_

Collide


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

good point about KOTopic.

A few sundown chill sessions I enjoyed...
Fiona Apple has an amazing voice in her slow vocal tracks. And some Blockhead cavelight instrumentals. Grammatik.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Phil Indeblanc said:


> good point about KOTopic.
> 
> A few sundown chill sessions I enjoyed...
> Fiona Apple has an amazing voice in her slow vocal tracks. And some Blockhead cavelight instrumentals. Grammatik.


Ohhh I love Grammatik 
.



Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Gannz said:


> Glad y'all are digging the Glass Animals. Here's another one of my favorite, non-mainstream songs/groups...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-bR9ii7Gs


You're not Aussie by any chance are you? Haha. What you consider alternative I consider mainstream for the radio station I listen to, Triple J

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2

toby mac,steal my show


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Lou Frasier2 said:


> toby mac,steal my show


Good song. Also like tonight, but I like skillet so john coopers presence is an auto like for me about.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Has anyone heard of a song "Ride my bike"?

It's a track I rem from the 80's, and a high school DJ would play it, and it was a great riding and driving song for a euro disco type track. There was another about driving in the rain but can't remember. These I had on TDK metal tapes, the ones with transparent and metal inside. Having that in the Alpine or Soundstream HUnit was pretty great, with no DSP, but we had a few Dolby cutting features that did enough magic on the hiss noise.
They might be the ones from a comp called ItaloDisco. Interesting stuff back then.


----------



## subterFUSE

New album from Leftfield.

Also, Paul Kalkbrenner "7"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangiimatt

On the way into work today it was Drowning Pool's self-titled album followed by "Creole Rhapsody Parts 1&2" by Duke Ellington.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

"Fisherman's Horizon" - Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy has some of the most beautiful music I've heard. They also have orchestra covers of many of their songs.


----------



## abusiveDAD

Mew
https://youtu.be/nH7ZZq1rzq4


----------



## NealfromNZ

subterFUSE said:


> New album from Leftfield.
> 
> Also, Paul Kalkbrenner "7"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Leftfield, must be about 15 years between albums ! Any good ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu

Let's change the genre. I really like this album


----------



## drop1

Daft punk random access memories. So much good bass and just over all quality music.

The track " within" has some of the best high end work I've ever heard. The way the chimes roll across the dash is phenomenal. 

"Motherboard" (as well as most of the album is loaded with outstanding midbass.


----------



## mustangiimatt

Chuck Berry - "You Never Can Tell"...


----------



## abusiveDAD

Kimbra "old flame"


----------



## TwistdInfinity

abusiveDAD said:


> Kimbra "old flame"


Ah, good song that! 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## abusiveDAD

TwistdInfinity said:


> Ah, good song that!
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Not to derail, but thanks for sending us Jarryd Hayne.
Enjoyable to watch


----------



## mustangiimatt

The album "The Grifter's Hymnal" by Ray Wylie Hubbard.


----------



## InstantCrush

So far I have mostly been listening to Moog from Mighty Car Mods today. And also Infected Mushroom.


----------



## mustangiimatt

Today so far...

Rick Ross (Port of Miami)
Godsmack (IV)
Charlie Robison (Life of The Party)
Hank3 (Attention Deficit Domination)


----------



## abusiveDAD

Jeff Buckley "Grace" album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Giu0vGllUE


----------



## hot9dog

Im listening to BADBADNOTGOOD & Ghostface Killa "Sour Soul" the whole album.... This
is an AMAZING recording!!!! MUST LISTEN TO.... this gives me hope for the future of hip hop. BAD ASS ALBUM.... must be listened to in its entirety OH HELL YES!!!!


----------



## MikeS

Planet of zeus - vigilante

Iron maiden - The book of souls (weird eq choices, sounds muffled)

Elder - Lore

Dredg - Leitmotif


----------



## bbfoto

abusiveDAD said:


> Jeff Buckley "Grace" album
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Giu0vGllUE



Fantastic Album, along with the "Sketches For My Sweetheart The Drunk" album. One of my all-time favorites.




MikeS said:


> Planet of zeus - vigilante
> 
> Iron maiden - The book of souls (weird eq choices, sounds muffled)
> 
> Elder - Lore
> 
> Dredg - Leitmotif



Nice choices. I have the Dredg "El Cielo" SACD and it is pretty phenomenal for this genre.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

MikeS said:


> Planet of zeus - vigilante
> 
> Iron maiden - The book of souls (weird eq choices, sounds muffled)
> 
> Elder - Lore
> 
> Dredg - Leitmotif


Looked up Dredg, very nice. Similar to Dispatch if you've ever heard them. 

Also, Jeff Buckley is awesome isn't he? 

And infected mushroom are always a good listen. I've got the converting vegetarians CD with the 'trance side' and the 'other side' 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpeezy

MikeS said:


> Planet of zeus - vigilante
> 
> Iron maiden - The book of souls (weird eq choices, sounds muffled)
> 
> Elder - Lore
> 
> Dredg - Leitmotif


yes, my god,what the f&^% is up with Iron Maiden's new album?


----------



## jpeezy

Yellowjackets "blacktop"https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pufjtsqpxms 


tight midbass and the rimshots wow.


----------



## MikeS

TwistdInfinity said:


> Looked up Dredg, very nice. Similar to Dispatch if you've ever heard them.
> 
> Also, Jeff Buckley is awesome isn't he?


Just heard about dregd bit earlier, have to give those two others a listen.



jpeezy said:


> yes, my god,what the f&^% is up with Iron Maiden's new album?


There are comments on hoffman forums about the LP version could have different master. Still not sure about paying almost 40 euro for it..


----------



## mustangiimatt

"Hypnotize" by Notorious B.I.G.
"Chaos In Tejas" by Jim Suhler
"Tijuana Bible" by Jim Suhler


----------



## Hanatsu

Slovenian electronic music!


----------



## bbfoto

Hanatsu said:


> Slovenian electronic music!


I enjoyed that one...it's a bit catchy. Other than the vocals, I could probably recreate that with my old Roland E-09 loaded with a decent electric guitar sample.


----------



## Parnelly

MikeS said:


> There are comments on hoffman forums about the LP version could have different master. Still not sure about paying almost 40 euro for it..


Picked up the vinyl yesterday. Sounds great. Really diggin this one.


----------



## bbfoto

^Nice. I recently picked up a new, sealed copy of Jimmy Cliff's 1978 "Give Thankx" LP. I'm just waiting to receive my replacement iFi Micro iPhono preamp so I can RIP it along with a bunch of other great vinyl. Looking forward to playing a good, clean Rip of "Bongo Man" on my car systems. 

Also, various Talking Heads, Cake, INXS, and Split Enz LPs, The Police's "Synchronicity" and Laurie Anderson's "Mr. Heartbreak". Also a bunch of Ninja Tune label's Trip-Hop releases...and some incredible classical LPs as well. Gonna be busy.

This evening I have some of the "Hi-Fidelity Dub Sessions" series on rotation..."The Second Chapter" and "Roots Combination" are my favorites...along with the Quango label's "Dubmission 2". 

Spark it up and spin the vinyl, mon!


----------



## Parnelly

Been hitting a lot of vinyl myself this evening.

ZZ Tops First Album, 1971 London Records, Canadian release,

Johnny Winter - Guitar Slinger, 1984 Alligator Records, US release,

Currently, 

Nazareth - Rampant, 1974 A&M Records, Canadian release.

Among several others.


----------



## hot9dog

Always been a big fan of early early ZZTOP.


----------



## Parnelly

hot9dog said:


> Always been a big fan of early early ZZTOP.


I personally really liked everything up to Deguello. Werent really the same band after the "Texas Taco" movement.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

One of my favs at the time, ZZTop was great....sharp dressed man, and a few others around that time.

Last night I wanted to test a couple cd's so I had Diana Krall playing at home...just enjoying the sweet sound as my volume went up I had to start closing windows.


----------



## Parnelly

I know its a car audio site, but is there a thread, for posting pics of your home systems?

Unless low level listening, my windows remain shut most of the time.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I think you can start any topic thread in one of the catagories...Just look at the heading. They have a section for "Other" discussions, etc


----------



## hot9dog

Just pulled the ribs out of the oven, next step is on the mesquite grill outside.... BADBADNOTGOOD playing on the back patio, mesquite smoke floating on the pool, the music fits the day perfect. Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Lou Frasier2

orgasmatron by sepultura


----------



## Alrojoca

The most used Jazz lick in history. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krDxhnaKD7Q


----------



## Alrojoca

Cover 

https://youtu.be/0gGR-lbiFQk


----------



## hot9dog

Alrojoca said:


> The most used Jazz lick in history. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krDxhnaKD7Q


The 3 bar measure has been used up and spit out by damn near everyone in the industry. .. and that's the reason why true jazz is dead. Much the same way that true southern California punk rock is dead. Nown a days it's all about who can record it in a correct manner and present it in a package that a wide generation gap can understand. It's the audiophile that reaps the benefits of this constraint format of music now adays. It's no longer straight from the source, because the source is dead and dried up. But it now sounds good blasted thru my 3 way separates. I've been drinking. .....


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Alrojoca said:


> The most used Jazz lick in history. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krDxhnaKD7Q



That's pretty funny. I wonder if its just a very common ground for melody or its most influential?


----------



## mustangiimatt

Korn - The Paradigm Shift


----------



## Alrojoca

hot9dog said:


> The 3 bar measure has been used up and spit out by damn near everyone in the industry. .. and that's the reason why true jazz is dead. Much the same way that true southern California punk rock is dead. Nown a days it's all about who can record it in a correct manner and present it in a package that a wide generation gap can understand. It's the audiophile that reaps the benefits of this constraint format of music now adays. It's no longer straight from the source, because the source is dead and dried up. But it now sounds good blasted thru my 3 way separates. I've been drinking. .....


I agree, calling it a Jazz lick may not be accurate, I got a message with the link and I just copied pasted it. Classic Jazz is not popular and maybe only a long time ago in some decade it was popular. Now we got many variations of Jazz just as we have many of Rock, and many that they are called what they are called just because the artist wants to represent what they want to call it.











Phil Indeblanc said:


> That's pretty funny. I wonder if its just a very common ground for melody or its most influential?


No clue, it surprised me too seeing so many, I am sure there are a few more differents that can be found in many songs


----------



## Alrojoca

Great Movie! I never thought jazz drumming could be more difficult, technical or different, this was a good movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d_jQycdQGo


At the end of the interview he tells how different Classic Jazz drumming can be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgTZDSJKLks


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Listen to Oliver Heldens & Shaun Frank - Shades of Grey (Ft. Delaney Jane) (Club Mix) by Oliver Heldens #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/oliverhelden...frank-shades-of-grey-ft-delaney-jane-club-mix

Sent from my One Plus One using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselgray

Was playing some Dave Brubeck (Time Signatures boxed set) on the ride home and was really impressed on the amazing SQ from "Unsquare Dance":

youtube.com/watch?v=_yExwkQYcp0


----------



## mustangiimatt

Ad-free Pandora today... listening to Chuck Berry, Fats Domino, Elvis, The Beach Boys, The Monkees, etc.


----------



## sqnut

Amazing music and an excellent recording. Great for tuning.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

sqnut said:


> Amazing music and an excellent recording. Great for tuning.


Got this CD in the car but haven't listened to it for ages. Sat down and have my system a bit of a tune last night (since installing new front 3 way). I'll give this a play on the way to work and see how she sounds! 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

That should sound amazing! Black magic woman....


----------



## Vintage Carter

Gary Clark Jr. new album The Story of Sonny Boy Slim
This dude is the closest to Jimi Hendrix I've heard on the guitar in a long time


----------



## Vintage Carter

TwistdInfinity said:


> Some of my favourite CD's! Found out about them around 2007 at a test n tune day actually. So good. This Aria one is my favorite of them but the regular cafe del Mar CD's are all pretty cool.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to comment on the Snarky Puppy link! I've never heard so many musicians in a room all playing together sound so good and unconfused
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


I saw Snarky Puppy live last month and it was amazing. These guys are extremely good musicians who know how to play together. They listen to what the others are doing to compliment each others playing.


----------



## Vintage Carter

check out my friend's band Sleepwalkers. They're from Richmond, VA and have been touring the east coast opening for J. Roddy Walston. https://open.spotify.com/artist/0vIFLqYvyNzfBjzyo6J0Pv

Breaking My Heart is my favorite. Sounds like The Beatles mixed with Tame Impala


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Vintage Carter said:


> I saw Snarky Puppy live last month and it was amazing. These guys are extremely good musicians who know how to play together. They listen to what the others are doing to compliment each others playing.


To say I'm jealous would be an understatement! 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Jam and Spoon, Ride in the night!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Erik Truffaz, Yellow Daffodils, Erotic Lounge. 

Wow, that is the easiest my subs have taken up 120db!!


----------



## jpeezy

sqnut said:


> Amazing music and an excellent recording. Great for tuning.


one of the best, but came across one of his older recordings that is quite good, especially for its age, its more 70-80s jazz,less santana, but still shows off his abilities.I like it because a lot of his stuff is unmistakably Santana, this isn't.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DBQcUJazlA&list=PLF0F3AB16752C183B


----------



## MikeS

Hanatsu said:


> Let's change the genre. I really like this album


Good album but sounds bit squashed.. :smash: LP should have more dynamics.
I will find out next week if it is true or not. (if I bother)


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Youtube link for Jam and Spoon....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L03iwFBz4VI


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Symphony X....geez sounds like the same "blockbuster" style formula "rock" music. Waste of lungs....for me at least.


----------



## MikeS

Jam & spoon - Kaleidoscope is probably the best album from them

..Solee - Out of nowhere


----------



## Aldaa

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Symphony X....geez sounds like the same "blockbuster" style formula "rock" music. Waste of lungs....for me at least.


Yeah, I'm not sure what Symphony X is doing now, but their old stuff was incredible.


----------



## MikeS

Aldaa said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what Symphony X is doing now, but their old stuff was incredible.


Atleast it's louder..


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

The other day put in a cd with no writing on it, I skipped a few tracks and stopped at one and a few seconds in I realized I was listening to Egypt, Egypt, by Egyptian Lover. 

Wow, lol, it made me laugh, but also appreciated the thrill these tracks gave me at the time. And I was thinking, artists like him were amazing, and listening to it, I still found it rather catchy and enjoyable. The beat and melody, so simple, moving and energetic.


----------



## NealfromNZ

On a plane between Australia & New Zealand today


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

In search of the sunrise 3 / Panama

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaRgZKwFCco

one of my favs


----------



## tjswarbrick

Just the radio 
Car's in the shop getting the new system intalled!


----------



## MikeS

https://darkfilthfraternity.bandcamp.com/album/breathe-again

Listened bit too loud in car..


----------



## abusiveDAD

my mom gave me this cd & I thought would hate it, sarah McLachlan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIuif-wc6yo


----------



## craiggus365

The sample in this brings up many memories, discovered on Sirius/XM.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyiX49gsebs

AND she looks pretty cute too
http://mn2s.com/booking-agency/dj-roster/nora-en-pure/


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

These last 3 have been NICE!

I liked the Dirty Filth Frat!
and SArah McLaghlan...she is pretty incredible!

And this last one was pretty sweet...Love the synth from True! Spandau Ballet... hehehe


----------



## craiggus365

Me too.
Quite a bit of recent electronic/house has 80's pop and soul samples. 
Guess I'm getting old, some may not know the originals.


----------



## jpeezy

Herbie Hancock "Dis Is Da Drum" 1994, lots of percussion, and synths, as well as horns and bass guitar, very well done, should work every speaker in the car. Very funky! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS92R6nwEy0


----------



## MikeS

https://toehider.bandcamp.com/album/the-first-six-3

Not listened all yet..


----------



## 8 Track

Cheap Trick: In Color


----------



## Alrojoca

Muse Drones
The latest CD, not sure if the sound can be better for a rock recording, good bass, vocals, the drums have good deep and midbass, this is like a review, I felt like posting since I paid nothing for this cd and maybe others will buy the tracks or the CD, these are the best tracks, I'm really enjoying it now. Mercy not posted here may be a another good one for a similar voice to Bono and U2 sound like track.

Reapers

http://youtu.be/gcNEC9NaJuE

Handlers

http://youtu.be/BF1DQr5dKW8

Psycho ( your a _ _ belongs to me now)

http://youtu.be/UqLRqzTp6Rk

Good sounding drums to start
http://youtu.be/I5sJhSNUkwQ


And If this track doesn't sound like most typical songs from Queen, something must be wrong with me 
Defector, skip to 55 secs to avoid the JFK part

http://youtu.be/kzbFxLNpguM


----------



## jpeezy

Have been a huge fan of Candy Dulfer,she plays a mean sax,and is hot!, but came across this album with her dad Hans Dulfer. One song in paticular "Move Your Money" really good,make sure you listen to the best possible recording of this. Dulfer and Dulfer - Candy Dulfer,Hans Dulfer | Songs, Reviews, Credits | AllMusic


----------



## jpeezy

one of my favs from Candy Dulfer and Dave Stewart, "Lily Was Here" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kKo2_2MzI.


----------



## 8 Track

Blue Oyster Cult: Tyranny and Mutation (1973)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyranny_and_Mutation


----------



## 8 Track

Judas Priest: Stained Class (1978)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stained_Class


----------



## Seraphim38

started out with Chopin & Debussy

After lunch changed to Zedd, and 2 Mochas.


----------



## craiggus365

Another one of my chilled house faves...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp-lWgUDcKk


----------



## bbfoto

Random acoustic morsel: Miss Gradenko (Police cover)


----------



## Lou Frasier2

hank jr,family tradition


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Hooked onto this...especially the instrumental part. <3


----------



## fhlh002

jammed this on the way home from work over the rattle of the cummins (need more deadener)

QOTSA - The Vampyre of Time and Memory


----------



## Orion525iT

Listening to _Lateralus_ by Tool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z2O289Jemo


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

FYI, I just got my original copy of the Zaba Glass Animals from a recommendation here, and while I really enjoy the msuic, the recording is not optimal. 

Its a basic recording, with no specific channel imaging that I could tell. Its also lower in volume than a few of my other cd's done with quality production. Too bad!


----------



## MikeS

Corrosion of conformity - Deliverance
Down - Down II


----------



## Orion525iT

A little Rachael Yamagata for my day.

Rachael Yamagata


----------



## hot9dog

https://youtu.be/ghkYo1IDyyY

Going back to the vinyl with this one-
CH3 "I didn't know"
classic southern California laid back punk.
how did I survive my youth??? Im one of the lucky ones.


----------



## brumledb

This whole album is pretty cool. Lot of left/right imaging and whatnot.

For some reason it wouldn't let me link to the whole album but Children of the Sun is the name of the album.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Seraphim38 said:


> started out with Chopin & Debussy
> 
> After lunch changed to Zedd, and 2 Mochas.


Hats that's my kind of day 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## percy072

https://youtu.be/W-A4WQHzTec


----------



## tjswarbrick

I just had to try Brothers in Arms and Kiko today. I think I've got the tune pretty well dialed in!


----------



## abusiveDAD

heard this on the end of RICK & MORTY

Chaos Chaos 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTA0DSfrGZ0


----------



## jpeezy

tjswarbrick said:


> I just had to try Brothers in Arms and Kiko today. I think I've got the tune pretty well dialed in!


great tune, but looking at this post count, it should've been number of the beast by Iron Maiden. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxnN05vOuSM


----------



## DDfusion

Bon Jovi icon CD.


----------



## fcarpio

I just discovered this one which I like very much:


----------



## percy072

Love the backup singers...

https://youtu.be/7-0lV5qs1Qw


----------



## Lycancatt

decaf music, no idea why lol.


----------



## tjswarbrick

jpeezy said:


> great tune, but looking at this post count, it should've been number of the beast by Iron Maiden. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxnN05vOuSM


I haven't listened to Maiden in years. I should really pull that out of the archives!

I rarely check my post count - but did I really get on here 100 times in the last week? I just don't see it...


----------



## Alrojoca

I just discovered this guy, the cd is called the Vault, I'm really enjoying it 
Very similar style to Denny Jiosa and the guitar sounds very similar, Denny has the Jazz berry pie album

http://youtu.be/KcUaGWpOeM4

It can't get better when you get Bonney James and Rick Braun to play together with a great artist 
http://youtu.be/cWSqTzZJWps


----------



## vivmike

Just got INXS: Kick and Raidohead: OK Computer.

Both sound great.


----------



## hot9dog

OK COMPUTER is one of my favorite albums of all time, dark analog sounds... good stuff. Check out Easy Stars All Stars version of that album.


----------



## axipher

It's a slow day at work so I brought a small portion of my classic Rock CD collection to work to convert to FLAC, mostly Rush so far today though on the head phones.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

OK COMPUTER...

pretty cool....as work background music...and I like the guitars


----------



## Alrojoca

Never disappoints 


http://youtu.be/Dm2PWtHj_lM

That solo at min 3, it's like he is on my dash with that guitar

http://youtu.be/Dm2PWtHj_lM


----------



## brumledb

Has a lot of good elements.

I get some weird looks when I have the windows down jamming this.


----------



## Alrojoca

A little Marimba action there on that last track haah


http://youtu.be/qYtrnr4chfU


----------



## tjswarbrick

Popped in The Legend of Johnny Cash last night in tribute to my Dad's trip to Michigan for a family reunion. (He's a big fan.) Still in this morning.
Country isn't really my thing, but I've been listening to most of these songs for 40 years.
This is the best, most accurate it's ever sounded in a car! The bass is clean and strong without being overpowering, rhythm and timing are driving without fatiguing, his voice hangs in space just below the rearview mirror, and has full realistic body without moving into chestiness, I can feel the gravel in his voice and twang in his guitar, but there is no harshness in the highs. Though it surely wasn't, it seems my system was tuned specifically for this album. First time in my life I've actually enjoyed "Highwayman."


----------



## vivmike

I've been wanting to purchase a 24kt gold CD to try out, but don't want to spend the cash if there is no sonic difference. 

Are they worth the $30-$60 price tag??


----------



## tjswarbrick

vivmike said:


> I've been wanting to purchase a 24kt gold CD to try out, but don't want to spend the cash if there is no sonic difference.
> 
> Are they worth the $30-$60 price tag??


Generally better, yes, but that much better? - Only you can put a value on that.
I have a just couple - and the sound quality is outstanding, but I think that's more due to the care taken in remastering than in the physical disc material.
In the noisy car environment, it's really hard for me to justify. But sitting at home I do find it easier to get lost in the music when the recording was done right upfront.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Same opinion here on the "gold" CDs . I have the soundtrack to "The Piano" which is well recorded, but I'm not sure if I could pick the difference with a normal CD if blind tested.


----------



## Kazuhiro

fcarpio said:


> I just discovered this one which I like very much:


Her songs are well produced. Her voice gives me chills and I love it. Some tear inducing stuff right there (dont ask dont tell)


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Malia featuring Erik Tuffazio in
"Yellow Daffodils"


----------



## Orion525iT

Sam Dew

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sou8zn3pDqk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KviuTHqgNrA

Local Atl guy that I have met several times over the years when his band opened for other acts. He has a great voice. He has a new solo EP out that was a collaboration with David Sitek.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## jpeezy

bbfoto said:


>


Wow! sometimes (for me anyway) i hear a new artist, and their talent just slaps you in the face! really like her tone and vocal character, instantly recognizable.Thanks for sharing, and i only listened to maybe 15 secs.


----------



## vivmike

I won a bid on eBay for a Orianthi CD ($2.99 shipped) in SHM-CD. I noticed it plays much louder. Sounds great... or is it just snake oil?


----------



## brumledb

vivmike said:


> I won a bid on eBay for a Orianthi CD ($2.99 shipped) in SHM-CD. I noticed it plays much louder. Sounds great... or is it just snake oil?


Louder than what format, regular cd?


----------



## CactoesGel




----------



## vivmike

brumledb said:


> Louder than what format, regular cd?


Yes.


----------



## brett

the new tesseract album is pretty darn good...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkl7CiCghVI


----------



## bbfoto

CactoesGel said:


>


EDIT: Found it...

Amazon.com: Vintage Café - Lounge & Jazz Blends: Various artists: MP3 Downloads

That led me to this track below that is pretty nice...






One of my all-time favorite "ChillOut" compilations that really has a wide variety of Genres and isn't all "Loungy"....



















Just one of my favorites from the 2CD compilation above is "Gomez - Tijuana Lady"...






Which reminded me of this odd one from one of KCRW's "Rare On Air" compilations, Beck's "Mexico"... a bit of a mix of Bob Dylan & Johnny Cash with a dash of humor...









brett said:


> the new tesseract album is pretty darn good...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkl7CiCghVI


Nice. Thanks.

.


----------



## bbfoto

jpeezy said:


> Wow! sometimes (for me anyway) i hear a new artist, and their talent just slaps you in the face! really like her tone and vocal character, instantly recognizable.Thanks for sharing, and i only listened to maybe 15 secs.


Thanks. Yeah Margaret Glaspy's voice definitely has a unique character that makes her refreshing to listen to. And I've ended up liking quite a few of the artists that have been posted up on the "lambkiniChannel" YouTube channel from their "Behind The Glass" series.

Just one is this track by "The Dolly Spartans" that is a bit Interpol-esqe...






Kevin Garrett - Control






Puss N Boots - Six Degrees (Skip ahead to 3:00 for the actual song)






and most of these are available for Free Download at Lambkini | A New York City Video Production Company


----------



## NealfromNZ

All this chill out reminds me of Claude Challe who put many of the early Buddha Bar comps together.

Been listening to select 2009. Very lush !


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL09751B2C7EA42E41


----------



## Hoptologist

Little Dragon


----------



## jpeezy

wish i had the audio in my car up and running, would love to hear this on ten inch mid bass and horns.https://soundcloud.com/adamkatz/55-bar-snippet


----------



## MikeS

Ape Machine


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## WestCo




----------



## sqnut

Same song by Lara Fabian


----------



## ErinH

before you hate or presume, give it a listen. then read this (you Ed Sheeran fans may be swayed by the fact he wrote this track):
Hear Justin Bieber's Ed Sheeran-Penned Song, 'Love Yourself' | Rolling Stone










If you've ever seen Captain EO at Epcot in Disney World then you might remember this song which was played on the outro (as the doors open and you're walking out). 











These have also been in rotation in my car lately again as well...












^ that one will flex your subs.


----------



## ErinH

along with the last one I posted above, if you haven't already seen it Missy's new song is pretty cool. Pharell's part is nice.


----------



## hot9dog

Aloe Blacc "good things".... the whole album. It's on a constant loop today at the house, amazing recording...music quality, sound quality, soul quality. .. damn good.


----------



## Alrojoca

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHj_WC_IzFc


----------



## NealfromNZ

Love the diversity of music coming through here.

Today being listening to piano music. This concert has some of the highest bpm rates for piano music. There was a move called "shine" a few years ago. Tells the story of David Helfgott an eccentric piano player. Kind of human interest story genre, but give interesting insight into David's music career.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

NealfromNZ said:


> Love the diversity of music coming through here.
> 
> Today being listening to piano music. This concert has some of the highest bpm rates for piano music. There was a move called "shine" a few years ago. Tells the story of David Helfgott an eccentric piano player. Kind of human interest story genre, but give interesting insight into David's music career.


This is the musician the movie Shine is based off isn't it? 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## NealfromNZ

That's the one. On some of this recordings you can hear him humming along.
Being down under he has played a couple of times here in New Zealand.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Oh man I didn't know he still performed. I'm in Sydney, will have to keep an eye out 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjswarbrick

bbfoto said:


>


Great one!
I need to pull that back out again.


----------



## sqnut

Music sounds so much better with the lights out! Love the whole album.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Faithless outrospective album today. Usual mix of soundscapes and songs.

One of the tracks





[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alrojoca

http://youtu.be/fmmVisVAusE


http://youtu.be/sSJYlfHjrTE


----------



## wheelieking71

CLUTCH
Seasick Steve
Barstool Prophets
OTEP

So far today. 

I think there is TOOL, and Samantha Fish in my near future.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

wheelieking71 said:


> CLUTCH
> Seasick Steve
> Barstool Prophets
> OTEP
> 
> So far today.
> 
> I think there is TOOL, and Samantha Fish in my near future.


I love Otep, haven't come across many people that like them. A few of their songs are in my gym play lists like Possession and Battle Ready, and others like Jonestown Tea are for the melancholy nights 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelieking71

TwistdInfinity said:


> I love Otep, haven't come across many people that like them. A few of their songs are in my gym play lists like Possession and Battle Ready, and others like Jonestown Tea are for the melancholy nights
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Ohh yea, OTEP is excellent. The band is way underrated. And when she gets going, she can really belt it out. 

I don't care for her really dark growling bla-bla-bla, too heavy for me. There is a fine edge, and she is usually right on it. They have a few songs I really like a lot. But, a bunch that I don't like at all as well. I like when she goes off on her fast almost rap-like runs.

Battle Ready is a good one!


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Alrojoca

What's the trick to get those links with icons ?


----------



## bbfoto

Alrojoca said:


> What's the trick to get those links with icons ?


First you need to use the "Go Advanced" button when you post, not the simple "Quick Reply" text box. Find the "Go Advanced" button below the simple "Quick Reply" text box at the bottom of each page. Then, for instance, if you want to post the link below, Click on the tiny "YouTube" icon at the top right of the "Advanced" text box, and it will insert the following to your post:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Now here's a sample link to a YouTube video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*8wSfUH5_rTg*


Between the beginning and ending YouTube brackets, insert ONLY the part that's shown above in Bold.

And you should be able to edit or change it in your original post for I think 72 hours.

Shown below is what you type to get the actual YouTube video window to show up...just change the Parentheses ( ) to Brackets [ ]


(YOUTUBE)8wSfUH5_rTg(/YOUTUBE)


----------



## Alrojoca

bbfoto said:


> First you need to use the "Go Advanced" button when you post, not the simple "Quick Reply" text box. Find the "Go Advanced" button below the simple "Quick Reply" text box at the bottom of each page. Then, for instance, if you want to post the link below, Click on the tiny "YouTube" icon at the top right of the "Advanced" text box, and it will insert the following to your post:
> 
> Between the beginning and ending YouTube brackets, insert ONLY the part that's shown above in Bold.
> 
> And you should be able to edit or change it in your original post for I think 72 hours.
> 
> Shown below is what you type to get the actual YouTube video window to show up...just change the Parentheses ( ) to Brackets [ ]



Thanks


----------



## bertholomey

I'm really enjoying Adele's "25" on the headphone set up.....haven't listened in the car yet.....working on reports today. For me....this album is no let down from "21"


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Meow The Jewels - Run The Jewels (Full Album): http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQx7Olx-4qKiS3gzbNn9yEEZXbQ-bb9ab

Yep, run the jewels remade their album with a heap of cat sounds in it

Posting from tapatalk doesn't give the same options for links as on the browser site 
Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpeezy

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks


great tunes, I've listened to the Yellowjackets for twenty plus years, great music,great recordings.


----------



## jpeezy

bertholomey said:


> I'm really enjoying Adele's "25" on the headphone set up.....haven't listened in the car yet.....working on reports today. For me....this album is no let down from "21"


I've been listening to this album for a few days now also with headphones, unfortunately i may be dead by the time i get the audio in my car donethis album is quite good, her voice and style make me miss Amy Winehouse, also a favorite, if you get a chance and can find it she did a fairly exclusive concert in a church in europe, she seemed to be sober at the time, so sad a talent like that is gone, At least Adele seems to have a desire to live, and share her beautiful voice.


----------



## Alrojoca

jpeezy said:


> great tunes, I've listened to the Yellowjackets for twenty plus years, great music,great recordings.




Yes, good music even the less mellow and more proactive jazz they write, I have not checked much of their latest stuff, or if they still write new material.

That title had a message for a member for the help received, ha ha.

A similar artist and music from those decades and you probably already know them, David Sanborn. Some others more mellow and less proactive to name a few, since there are many, Fattburger, David Kaz, Bonnie James. 


If you like the yellow jackets you may like the cd colors is the only one I liked the most from Kirk Whalum.


----------



## Bayboy

https://youtu.be/6dvVYn6DTQQ

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCo

Really bad ass if you have the CD on a high resolution system.


----------



## bertholomey

hmmmm....might have to balance that out 

Alana Davis...."When You Became King" on the home system right now.....magical!


----------



## jpeezy

Man its funny, I start looking up an artist from this post and end up somewhere else across the spectrum, love finding new music, have been on a Bass player kick as of lately, came across this chick Niccole Fiorentino- of "The Cold and Lonely" ,anyway thanks everyone for sharing, here's my daily .https://soundcloud.com/thecoldandlovely/sets/what-will-i-become


----------



## jpeezy

Another good one, Carol Kaye, https://soundcloud.com/ranikade3/carol-kaye-boogaloo


----------



## Guest

Listening to Steely Dan at the current moment...


----------



## sqnut

bertholomey said:


> I'm really enjoying Adele's "25" on the headphone set up.....haven't listened in the car yet.....working on reports today. For me....this album is no let down from "21"


Oh Yeah Adele, the girl has an amazing voice.


----------



## Alrojoca

New record for one week


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/2-3m-copies-sold-three-014001973.html?ltr=1


----------



## bbfoto

Alrojoca said:


> New record for one week
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/2-3m-copies-sold-three-014001973.html?ltr=1


That's awesome!

Alrojoca, you might like these...


----------



## Alrojoca

bbfoto said:


> That's awesome!


Another good British pop artist, why always British when it comes to Rock and pop ? 

Those 2 other tracks. 
Good relaxing music, sounds similar to Paul Hardcastle, and a very smooth one for those times.
! same for fourplay, I have many of their cd's, it's a hit and miss thing with many artists, sometimes just a couple of tracks or CDs stand out for me, like in the case of Kirk W. 

I am beginning to think I know what I tend like, it's like a combo of ballads and fusion, they call this jazz/Rock fusion, there is always a part with some solo, or minor improvisation in the mix, and some good melody, not always simple, this is an example of a guy that wrote great music from the 80's to the mid 90's after that, not many tracks offered the same flavor, maybe some just a very small taste of it. 


By the 1:25 min, it starts to take off, makes me think I'm traveling without having to think or force myself to do it, it's just natural, like day dreaming, ha , hard to explain

http://youtu.be/FLgU4ZlsKTY

Jamaica, Jamaica by 1:35-40 he hooked me up and he is taking me for a ride
This was a popular track back then.

http://youtu.be/Yout_Rk8FIc


A bit more simple with that dreamy genius melody touch

http://youtu.be/eoYG-GENrc0

And another random one with those changes, paying attention to what happens at 1:27 and 2:31, the same thing a change that blends smoothly and takes it to a different level
Noel

http://youtu.be/CfslmU7_s8g

Thanks a lot, always In search of new talent for enjoyment, diferent flavors do different things to some and nothing to others, that is how music works.


----------



## bbfoto

Hyperion Records UK offers a FREE Downloadable Sampler Album EVERY MONTH. You can choose MP3, FLAC, ALAC formats. You just need to register on their web site.

These are primarily Classical, Opera, and Choral tracks, but the recordings are absolutely phenomenal and offer a huge sound stage, clarity, and dynamics. And these are not recordings of mediocre performances, they are world-class. These will truly test your system and might even captivate you for hours if your system is up to snuff. 

Highly recommended. Scroll down to the bottom of the home page for the Monthly Sampler Album. You have to "Add it to your Cart" but it is FREE when you "Checkout".

Enjoy!

EDIT: If you don't see the sampler album on the home page, just do a search for "SAMPLER" and they should show up in the resulting list. They will show up as 0.00£, add them to your cart and checkout (it's Free). I use the Manual Download option. I just checked and the August through November 2015 Samplers are still available.


Hyperion Records - independent British classical music record label - CDs, MP3 and Lossless downloads


----------



## MikeS

Zombi - Shape Shift


----------



## subterFUSE

sqnut said:


> Oh Yeah Adele, the girl has an amazing voice.



Yeah, but the production and mastering on that new Adele album is terrible. It sounds like crap. I can't even listen to it because the sound is so muddy. It's too bad, really.... Because the songs are good. It really would be nice if the album sounded better than it does.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut

subterFUSE said:


> Yeah, but the production and mastering on that new Adele album is terrible. It sounds like crap. I can't even listen to it because the sound is so muddy. It's too bad, really.... Because the songs are good. It really would be nice if the album sounded better than it does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm downloading the flac file for the album, and here I was all excited


----------



## subterFUSE

sqnut said:


> I'm downloading the flac file for the album, and here I was all excited



I bought the FLAC version on Pono. 

SQ is bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCo

I've found the SQ on a lot of new albums aren't what they should be


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> I'm really enjoying Adele's "25" on the headphone set up.....haven't listened in the car yet.....working on reports today. For me....this album is no let down from "21"



And I agree John......the music is good, but let down by the recording quality. This couldn't be a budget issue - it is either a profitability issue or they think everyone who would be interested in Adele's music listens to 128 kbs downloads on Beats. 

I told my wife when we picked up the disc at Best Buy for $9.99 that I wish there was another option....an album like this - if she could go to 2L or Blue Coast Recordings to lay it down on good gear.....I'd pay $25 for this album to be at that quality level.


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Yeah, but the production and mastering on that new Adele album is terrible. It sounds like crap. I can't even listen to it because the sound is so muddy. It's too bad, really.... Because the songs are good. It really would be nice if the album sounded better than it does.
> 
> I bought the FLAC version on Pono. SQ is bad.





bertholomey said:


> And I agree John......the music is good, but let down by the recording quality. This couldn't be a budget issue - it is either a profitability issue or they think everyone who would be interested in Adele's music listens to 128 kbs downloads on Beats.
> 
> I told my wife when we picked up the disc at Best Buy for $9.99 that I wish there was another option....an album like this - if she could go to 2L or Blue Coast Recordings to lay it down on good gear.....I'd pay $25 for this album to be at that quality level.


Yeah, I have to say that I agree as well. I was really excited to hear this new album. I downloaded it from HDtracks and started listening to the first track. But I didn't even finish the first song...I quickly skipped ahead to listen to all of the other tracks to verify if they were all the same.  Disappointed in this one for sure. Adele's voice deserves better. Guess it doesn't matter, though, as the sales broke an all-time record. I think it's great for Adele, but [email protected], it's a shame because we all know what this could have been. Hopefully there is a remaster, or even remix + remaster. Or hopefully they'll do it right if they make a Live version.

The other thing that I didn't care for was the quality and amount of the reverb they used on her vocals on some tracks.


----------



## sqnut

subterFUSE said:


> I bought the FLAC version on Pono.
> 
> SQ is bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After listening to it, I agree. I can't understand how good artists/bands can be callous about the way their music is recorded.


----------



## ErinH

I downloaded it (_25_) as well and was disappointed. But, I was already biased... I'm just not really an Adele fan. 



In other news, for those of you with netflix here are two *excellent* *documentaries* you may want to check out... 

History of the Eagles (Part I & II) 
Muscle Shoals (which is 30 minutes from me)

These two got me more interested in the history of the artists as well as the recording process which gives me a deeper appreciation for the music I already enjoyed.


----------



## subterFUSE

It's not a budget issue. It is lack of production engineering talent and poor mastering. Specifically, it sounds to me like they "crowded" the mix down. Too much overlap going on. It's busy, and the bass is muddy. I found it fatiguing to listen to it in my car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

ErinH said:


> I downloaded it (_25_) as well and was disappointed. But, I was already biased... I'm just not really an Adele fan.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, for those of you with netflix here are two *excellent* *documentaries* you may want to check out...
> 
> History of the Eagles (Part I & II)
> Muscle Shoals (which is 30 minutes from me)
> 
> These two got me more interested in the history of the artists as well as the recording process which gives me a deeper appreciation for the music I already enjoyed.


Cool. Thanks, Erin, I'll check those out Fo Sho!

Another great source of "Live" tracks is from the WXPN (XPN) 88.5 FM "World Cafe". They record Acoustic and/or "Live in their Cafe (studio)" performances by huge range of visiting artists. Some of these songs are released on the "Live from the World Cafe" compilation CD's, but you can download MP3's on their SoundCloud page here:

World Cafe Downloads

They are MP3's and they range in quality and bit rate from 128kbps to 320kbps CBR. I don't know why they haven't settled on a standard, but different tracks are different bit rates.

Here's an some examples of the "Live at the World Cafe" CDs. Some of the older CDs are $$$.

http://www.amazon.com/Live-At-World-Cafe-Volume/dp/B00CQ5QIPI/

http://www.amazon.com/Live-The-World-Cafe-Volume/dp/B0053N30MO/

And from the WXPN web site:

http://xpn.org/world-cafe/cds


----------



## ErinH

speaking of Adele, not sure if you guys saw this or not but the raw mic feed from SNL last week was captured and posted to youtube. apparently it's been taken down a few times and no one has it up anymore thanks to NBC being douchenozzles. 

But, in case someone wants to go digging themselves (or maybe search a torrent for it), here's the info:
Adele's raw mic feed of 'Hello' on SNL - Business Insider


----------



## sqnut

This one's still on you tube


----------



## ErinH

that's not the raw mic feed, though.


----------



## bbfoto

ErinH said:


> speaking of Adele, not sure if you guys saw this or not but the raw mic feed from SNL last week was captured and posted to youtube. apparently it's been taken down a few times and no one has it up anymore thanks to NBC being douchenozzles.
> 
> But, in case someone wants to go digging themselves (or maybe search a torrent for it), here's the info:
> Adele's raw mic feed of 'Hello' on SNL - Business Insider


Very cool. The feed I heard also had the bass guitar, but it definitely highlights the quality of her voice. She is popular for a reason.

Back to other music, these guys are at the forefront of the "New Jazz" movement in L.A. Most of it is not to my liking but I found this that I thought was alright:


----------



## Orion525iT

subterFUSE said:


> I bought the FLAC version on Pono.
> 
> SQ is bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't downloaded any music in years. In fact, I haven't bought any music in years as I seem to have spent all my budget on equipment .

But I am finally getting my gear together, and plan to start spending on some actual music. Pono is great, except when the recording itself is terrible. Simply put, I don't like the idea of spending money on music that will sound like **** because I spent so much time and effort in the system. 

Is there a way to preview the music tracks uncompressed before buying? I want to know if I am getting a **** recording to begin with. Whats the point of money, memory, time, ect of downloading a FLAC file if it is **** at the outset?


----------



## jpeezy

bbfoto said:


> Very cool. The feed I heard also had the bass guitar, but it definitely highlights the quality of her voice. She is popular for a reason.
> 
> Back to other music, these guys are at the forefront of the "New Jazz" movement in L.A. Most of it is not to my liking but I found this that I thought was alright:


found a little more Kamasi at soundcloud, mix that with the Jdownloader software.https://soundcloud.com/kamasiwashington


----------



## jpeezy

Female vocalist old and new are my kryptonite, one of my favorites are a large bunch of samples or demos from Edie Brickell,not quite full songs but man if she finished 16-18 of them in the same style,stripped down and clean, i might actually pay money for that. https://soundcloud.com/ediebrickell. once again check out Jdownloader, good software create very good quality useable tracks.


----------



## subterFUSE

Orion525iT said:


> Is there a way to preview the music tracks uncompressed before buying? I want to know if I am getting a **** recording to begin with. Whats the point of money, memory, time, ect of downloading a FLAC file if it is **** at the outset?


They let you preview the tracks on their website, but obviously that is of little help because you can't really check for things like imaging/placement with a short preview sample on laptop computer speakers.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Does your local record store let you listen in shop? Bring your own headphones lol 

Sent from my HTC_PO582 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

Entire Adele 25 is amazing, but check this out... i'm addicted. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1pB4rCz3dQ


----------



## Black Rain

Tanita Takarim - Play me again
Dido - Don't leave Home
Norah Jones - What am I to you


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Beartooth - In Between


----------



## crackinhedz

Question for anyone,

Im listening to 'Kings of Leon - Use Somebody'

...and for the life of me, cannot figure out if I have a bad disc? Sounds like the left channel distorts...thought it was my tweeter going bad! But Ive listened around online, youtube etc and they all have this weird faint distortion? At the first set of vocals I notice it. Seems like it was intentional, but sounds really bad in my car. 

Anyone hear the same? can you verify?


----------



## Kazuhiro

Ive never had that song sounding good. Too busy - poorly handled distortion I find


----------



## crackinhedz

Kazuhiro said:


> Ive never had that song sounding good. Too busy - poorly handled distortion I find


shame too because I actually like the song. Its like a faint echo or reverb of the guitar or something, very annoying.


----------



## Kazuhiro

I liked it better in the blissful radio days


----------



## bbfoto

Hey Gentlemen,

You may be interested in a FREE DOWNLOAD that is available TODAY ONLY by Singer/Songwriter *Lora Faye*. 

It is Recorded and Mixed at Echo Mountain Studios in Asheville, NC.


The Download of the Album "Waltzes" is available *TODAY ONLY* at NewSong Music:

Waltzes | NewSong Recordings

You can choose to download it in just about any 16/44 format that you want...MP3, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, ALAC, AAC, etc. Enjoy!


You can also download a FREE track by Clarence Bucaro, "Dreaming From The Heart Of New York".

Exclusive Free Download: Dreaming From The Heart Of New York | NewSong Recordings

You can also sample tracks from the other artists at NewSong Music (based in Asheville) which include Amber Rubarth. Just go to the home page. Most of the artists are of the Folk, Americana, Folk Rock genre.


----------



## craiggus365

The separation in this track is amazing, on the tube a little less, but you'll get the idea.
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j26K_Y6ayRw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j26K_Y6ayRw[/URL]


----------



## craiggus365

Here is another fave with that hiphop influence
https://soundcloud.com/benrsaunders/ben-r-saunders-what-youve-done-to-me-promo?in=benrsaunders/sets/releases


----------



## percy072

Very well recorded album...a somewhat forgotten about Canadian band 

https://youtu.be/y8LfSoUtoeE


----------



## jpeezy

percy072 said:


> Very well recorded album...a somewhat forgotten about Canadian band
> 
> https://youtu.be/y8LfSoUtoeE


man that baritone :0


----------



## What?

ErinH said:


> I downloaded it (_25_) as well and was disappointed. But, I was already biased... I'm just not really an Adele fan.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, for those of you with netflix here are two *excellent* *documentaries* you may want to check out...
> 
> History of the Eagles (Part I & II)
> Muscle Shoals (which is 30 minutes from me)
> 
> These two got me more interested in the history of the artists as well as the recording process which gives me a deeper appreciation for the music I already enjoyed.


I was looking forward to the Muscle Shoals doc but kind of disappointed in it. I think The Wrecking Crew and Sound City are both much better docs.
As far as music, this is not a SQ recording but it jams! 
Highly Suspect "Mr. Asylum"


----------



## V 2the C

I enjoy most of them but like The Wrecking Crew best.


----------



## seafish

Just came across this track by Enigma--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FU9N8-SxAc


----------



## Lou Frasier2

http://https://youtu.be/4x6R99V-iHA


----------



## bbfoto

Lou Frasier2 said:


> http://https://youtu.be/4x6R99V-iHA


Fixed!


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Orion525iT

seafish said:


> Just came across this track by Enigma--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FU9N8-SxAc


Super old school. That song got some heavy rotation back in the day.


----------



## hot9dog

https://youtu.be/BaFtkF_5s98

Into the archives for this one.... 
TROUBLE is probably the most misunderstood heavy rock bands ever.


----------



## TwistdInfinity

bbfoto said:


>


Awesome!! 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut

They say music transcends language, country and all other man made barriers. Listen to this with the lights out or close your eyes and listen. Amazing voice.


----------



## MikeS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfVGCrQdw08


----------



## vivmike

Rush
A Show of Hands
Mini LP CD

George Duke
After Hours


----------



## jpeezy

reminds me of one of my favorite soundtracks.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfH_bikDZS4


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## damonryoung

Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## NealfromNZ

Friday night in NZ, a few 1980s songs on the way home











Remake


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bbfoto

jpeezy said:


> reminds me of one of my favorite soundtracks.


Nice. There are several awesome tracks by Ry Cooder in the martial arts/western action movie, "The Warriors Way". Unfortunately the Soundtrack was never released. 

The Warrior's Way (2010) - IMDb


And the awesome "Paris, Texas" OST


----------



## jpeezy

sqnut said:


> They say music transcends language, country and all other man made barriers. Listen to this with the lights out or close your eyes and listen. Amazing voice.


reminds me of these guys, another of my favorites, and it sounds just ridiculous in a well tuned system. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFcV2HvroI


----------



## NealfromNZ

Sunday morning chill out


----------



## tjswarbrick

James Booker, Classified.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNUAvhfbY_Y

If you can look past the vocals, the musicianship is amazing.


----------



## jpeezy

I don't know if this artist has been mentioned here,Nathaniel Ratliff & The Night Sweats, but Wow these guys have made some great rowdy music! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAYhQsQhSY


----------



## robtr8

Whole album is good

http://youtu.be/10PjzKDiPNg


----------



## jpeezy

robtr8 said:


> Whole album is good
> 
> http://youtu.be/10PjzKDiPNg


Dude, WTF! where did you find these guys, wow they are really good! thanks for sharing.


----------



## eatdrawbloom

Awesome!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog

bouncing around traffic today in town (last minute shopping for xmas), blasting this from the wifes SUV with the windows rolled down, in traffic people looking at me....
FU MANCHU "in search of" this was an EPIC album for the crew back in the day, still is. This song from the album stands out and lays all to rest. don't make the mistake of only listening to part of this song...this is heavy ****. play it loud and let your freak flag fly.
https://youtu.be/kbEZ43IV3XA


----------



## hot9dog

im going to leave this here also-

https://youtu.be/lUyND1_cgJQ


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Someone throw me some cool world music. I love music with influences from Asia, India etc with some Electronica thrown in

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## NealfromNZ

http://youtu.be/i5E7wauqDdY

Can't go wrong with Buddha Bar


----------



## Aldaa

TwistdInfinity said:


> Someone throw me some cool world music. I love music with influences from Asia, India etc with some Electronica thrown in
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Maybe check out the album World Circuit by Zircon. 

https://zirconstudios.bandcamp.com/album/the-world-circuit


----------



## seafish

This track is BEAUTIFUL…an acoustic cover of Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits…good SQ too!!!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...RsHXb4JX9TW5nKrbA&sig2=8hsAix2FhN_ssHo-1YJa6Q

Merry Xmas, Happly Holidays to all!!


----------



## Alrojoca

Sounds familiar originally from 1979
RIP Biggie


----------



## DDfusion

Foreigner juke box hero


----------



## jpeezy

TwistdInfinity said:


> Someone throw me some cool world music. I love music with influences from Asia, India etc with some Electronica thrown in
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


One of my faves,Tabla Beat Science, with a DJ on turntables,I love this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mThTkbRVAJw


----------



## TwistdInfinity

jpeezy said:


> One of my faves,Tabla Beat Science, with a DJ on turntables,I love this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mThTkbRVAJw


Yeah that was really cool! Have any of you guys heard of tijuana cartel? 

https://youtu.be/Q1buigFfyg0
https://youtu.be/Y6FbiBQ-k84
And this one has a really cool drop at 3 40 or so https://youtu.be/jkbBGEijcfQ

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## sqguy

David Sanborn Radio on Pandora


----------



## Lou Frasier2

one of the best wildest concerts i have ever been to.https://youtu.be/Hp5r9qwqpPc


----------



## jpeezy

TwistdInfinity said:


> Yeah that was really cool! Have any of you guys heard of tijuana cartel?
> 
> https://youtu.be/Q1buigFfyg0
> https://youtu.be/Y6FbiBQ-k84
> And this one has a really cool drop at 3 40 or so https://youtu.be/jkbBGEijcfQ
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


I have now! thanks!


----------



## Orion525iT

Lou Frasier2 said:


> one of the best wildest concerts i have ever been to.https://youtu.be/Hp5r9qwqpPc


I see your Honey Bucket and raise you 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py2fG-NgfkA


----------



## Lou Frasier2

another good one,i saw them in sacramento with tool,got in a fight with a security guard because he tride to stop me from getting in a pit and decided that because he was bigger than me that he was just gonna pull me back,it was awesome and i got to stay


----------



## bbfoto

Something that some of you might be interested in that was suggested by recording/mixing engineer Andrew Scheps (Adele, Metallica, Black Sabbath, Red Hot Chili Peppers)...

OraStream Hi-Res Music Streaming Service using SLS MP4 technology allows real-time streaming at up to 192/24.

$4.99/month and the first two weeks are free/not charged. Check it out...

OraStream


----------



## subterFUSE

Is that who did Adele 25? Because it sounds like refried turd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

No.

Andrew Scheps | Credits | AllMusic

I agree that Adele's 25 is poopoo.


----------



## vivmike

Just got Mobile Sound Fidelity Lab remasters of Rush 2112 and Permanent Waves...

Wow. The best sounding copies bar none.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

This is a really cool, new version of an older song:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4


----------



## MikeS

Eco album..

https://davidmaximmicic.bandcamp.com/


----------



## abusiveDAD

ft. Haim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltm3dHLnDe0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

NealfromNZ said:


> Sunday morning chill out


that was painful


----------



## sqnut

jpeezy said:


> One of my faves,Tabla Beat Science, with a DJ on turntables,I love this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mThTkbRVAJw


The guy on the tabla is Zakir Hussain, kinda like the Jimmy Paige of tabla players.


----------



## gijoe

Tonight it's been Nate Ruess stuff. This guy is brilliant. I've always listened to the band Fun, and thought, "these guys are cool" but I never really sat down and listened to the album. Today, I did just that. I've been missing out on a really good album! The 2 or 3 songs you've heard of theirs are just a small piece of what makes this album incredible, and you'll pick up on a heavy Queen influence right away. Give Fun's "Some Nights" album a listen right away, if you haven't.


----------



## hot9dog

The new David Bowie cd, BLACKSTAR. Very experimental, very well thought out. It's not for everyone, but it's surprising me, no singles or quick listening sessions, kinda have to push play and let it roll. Recorded VERY WELL, quiet passageways mixed with great sound stage placement, and surprises of Sub Low Frequencies popping in and out. Crazy sounds....


----------



## F4injected

youtube.com/watch?v=6CMvGQDq4Uw

been listening to some hiphop/rap since I got a slightly bigger sub!


----------



## NealfromNZ

RIP Bowie

Had the pleasure of seeing him live a couple times.


----------



## hot9dog

Woke this morning and saw the news, very strange that his final work gets released 2 days before his passing.... but then again... it sounds befitting for Mr. Bowie. RIP, and travel well.
After hearing the news, his new album makes sense now- thank you for this swan song......


----------



## u4styx

I liked The way this sounded in the car this morning.

https://youtu.be/KGultrg7l0I


----------



## TwistdInfinity

https://open.spotify.com/track/39BgfAolnTGL0ajaGwZ4Dg

This was my accompaniment on the way home today. Very soothing and relaxing, even if it is played on a Bluetooth speaker sitting in my cup holder (my system is currently being overhauled) 

Hungarian Rhapsody No2 by The Great Classic Orchestra

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## NealfromNZ

hot9dog said:


> Woke this morning and saw the news, very strange that his final work gets released 2 days before his passing.... but then again... it sounds befitting for Mr. Bowie. RIP, and travel well.
> After hearing the news, his new album makes sense now- thank you for this swan song......


Suspect the release date was to align or get close to his birthday (8th Jan)
Haven't got the new album yet , kind of a sombre thought after the fact. Flicking through the FM stations on the way home a number of station playing his songs. Ended up running a youtube bowie playlist on the way home.


----------



## Coolbeans

Lots of Pucifer


----------



## NealfromNZ

Tango Nuevo on the way home tonight

Used to DJ the odd milongia and would always throw in a couple of set of Nuevo


----------



## rockinridgeline

seafish said:


> This track is BEAUTIFUL…an acoustic cover of Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits…good SQ too!!!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...RsHXb4JX9TW5nKrbA&sig2=8hsAix2FhN_ssHo-1YJa6Q
> 
> Merry Xmas, Happly Holidays to all!!


Thanks man! One of my GOAT favorite songs. Love the acoustic version.


----------



## THEDUKE

I will be listening to Glen Fry on the way home.
R.I.P.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f1QGnq9jUU0

Love her voice!


----------



## jpeezy

WhereAmEye? said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f1QGnq9jUU0
> 
> Love her voice!


Yes a fantastic voice, one of my favorites is this with Korn unplugged.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNxbCK8SaA8


----------



## TwistdInfinity

^That was really good! 


Three songs I want to post up that I've enjoyed today:

Tommy Emanuel - Initiation
https://youtu.be/Buh7WZ58kLs
Better quality if you use Spotify https://open.spotify.com/track/2g8Fyzyne7pTeCn6n4Y0LQ

Half Moon Run - Dark Eyes album. One of my favourites from it is probably Judgement 
https://youtu.be/7uJeDHB3bYg
https://open.spotify.com/track/50YK1LB6DL9kt27k8zPIES

And Kimbra - Vows album, Good Intent (pretty cool clip too) 
https://youtu.be/5XjNlpe7hII
https://open.spotify.com/track/2DlanOogxbLNwxH0387A2h

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpeezy

TwistdInfinity said:


> ^That was really good!
> 
> 
> Three songs I want to post up that I've enjoyed today:
> 
> Tommy Emanuel - Initiation
> https://youtu.be/Buh7WZ58kLs
> Better quality if you use Spotify https://open.spotify.com/track/2g8Fyzyne7pTeCn6n4Y0LQ
> 
> Half Moon Run - Dark Eyes album. One of my favourites from it is probably Judgement
> https://youtu.be/7uJeDHB3bYg
> https://open.spotify.com/track/50YK1LB6DL9kt27k8zPIES
> 
> And Kimbra - Vows album, Good Intent (pretty cool clip too)
> https://youtu.be/5XjNlpe7hII
> https://open.spotify.com/track/2DlanOogxbLNwxH0387A2h
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Wow, good shiznit! what tommy does with the acoustic is crazy, and i have a soft spot for female vocals, especially that full smooth, thanks for sharing now i have to go find this stuff and make it my own


----------



## Orion525iT

19 year old Norwegian awkwardness. Beautiful voice.

Aurora - Running with the Wolves

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqQn7SxPeTs


----------



## jpeezy

Orion525iT said:


> 19 year old Norwegian awkwardness. Beautiful voice.
> 
> Aurora - Running with the Wolves
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqQn7SxPeTs


Her range and control, are well beyond her 19yrs. a beautiful singer,lets hope she keeps her head on straight. To this day i am pissed that no one could stop amy winehouse from destroying herself. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## bbfoto

https://soundcloud.com/smart-audio-services/jen-kapa-demo-tr01-lct640-rec-philip-marinelis


----------



## SQLnovice

Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz - What U Gon' Do (feat. Lil' Scrappy)


----------



## sqnut

My buddy Aaron shared this with me and I can't stop listening to the album, great music and an amazing recording to boot.


----------



## NealfromNZ

sqnut said:


> My buddy Aaron shared this with me and I can't stop listening to the album, great music and an amazing recording to boot.


Great Music ! Perfect for the evening.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Some blues ........


----------



## Alrojoca

New artist to me, not too bad Joe Satriani


----------



## jpeezy

Alrojoca said:


> New artist to me, not too bad Joe Satriani


you must be pretty young, joe has been around a long time, regardless,glad u found him,he is quite good.his first is still my favorite. Surfing with the Alien. I shared my appreciation of him with a very dear old friend of mine,who passed away several years ago from luekemia, everytime i hear "always with you,always with me", very difficult not to have memories rushing in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI57QHL6ge0

If you like Joe youll probably like Eric Johnson too! (He was my old friends favorite)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eu7ar5EKM


----------



## AAAAAAA

Ever since I have found Sabaton it's the only thing I can listen to. All their albums are fantastic. It was a suggestion from a no longer existing music service from nokia recommended based on me liking dragon force and metallica hehe.

My favorite songs are

-final solution
-price of a mile
-rise of evil
-night child
-cliffs of Gallipoli
-art of war

I could go on with the titles they are all damn solid
-wolfpack
-midway
-colarus rex
-angels fallen
-ruina imperi
and on and on.

Their songs are mostly about war and loat 5 to 8 minutes with some good guitar solos and badass beats.

I wish I could listen to some right now hehe.

And their look is pretty cool hehehe


----------



## tjswarbrick

drop1 said:


> Daft punk random access memories. So much good bass and just over all quality music.
> 
> The track " within" has some of the best high end work I've ever heard. The way the chimes roll across the dash is phenomenal.
> 
> "Motherboard" (as well as most of the album is loaded with outstanding midbass.


I've been re-listening to this since yesterday. I cannot disagree - lots of great sounds - lows, midbass, and highs. Clean and clear. Tight and punchy. Cool effects. But I just can't get into the "music."
I know it was album of the year or whatever when it came out, but other than some effects I really can't understand the comparisons to DSotM.
But it sure sounds better than last time I tried it. 



AAAAAAA said:


> Ever since I have found Sabaton it's the only thing I can listen to. All their albums are fantastic. It was a suggestion from a no longer existing music service from nokia recommended based on me liking dragon force and metallica hehe.
> 
> Their songs are mostly about war and last 5 to 8 minutes with some good guitar solos and badass beats.
> 
> I wish I could listen to some right now hehe.


May need to look these guys up! Haven't tried Dragon Force, but I've been addicted to Metallica since my brother started learning to play Jump in the Fire back in the mid eighties.


----------



## Alrojoca

jpeezy said:


> you must be pretty young, joe has been around a long time, regardless,glad u found him,he is quite good.his first is still my favorite. Surfing with the Alien. I shared my appreciation of him with a very dear old friend of mine,who passed away several years ago from luekemia, everytime i hear "always with you,always with me", very difficult not to have memories rushing in.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI57QHL6ge0
> 
> If you like Joe youll probably like Eric Johnson too! (He was my old friends favorite)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eu7ar5EKM


i

Yes that's a good one, I probably heard before.
The recent track from a recent cd I posted, maybe brought up some past listening experience from him, not knowing who he was. It may be hard to find a similar style. It's funny because I did not think he was old and it seemed strange he would play that with that style if he was young.
The other one is good too, when I first listened to the cd, I kind of found that music ideal for a long highway drive for some reason. Sorry about your friend.


----------



## hot9dog

CHROME 
A very old recording, a rare gem.
The background music for the destruction of the weekend...lets start it up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdBQFlDOv0s


----------



## Lou Frasier2

tic by helmethttps://youtu.be/-TxqhR12IAI?list=RD-TxqhR12IAI


----------



## Lou Frasier2

sepultura spit,https://youtu.be/_HLoWEORluY


----------



## funkalicious

Albums in heavy rotation the last few weeks:
Back in Black, AC/DC
BBC Sessions [Live], Led Zeppelin
Nevermind, Nirvana
Live Art, Bela Fleck & the Flecktones
In Step, Stevie Ray Vaughn & Double Trouble


----------



## MB2008LTZ

ZZ WARD...great mid bass track

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5chkHjTNFgk


----------



## jpeezy

funkalicious said:


> Albums in heavy rotation the last few weeks:
> Back in Black, AC/DC
> BBC Sessions [Live], Led Zeppelin
> Nevermind, Nirvana
> Live Art, Bela Fleck & the Flecktones
> In Step, Stevie Ray Vaughn & Double Trouble


if you like bass guitar, Bela Fleck and the Fleckstones -Sinister Minister is good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPT3CGe4FS0


----------



## troutspinner

Disturbed - The Sound of Silence. Great remake.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4


----------



## bbfoto

jpeezy said:


> if you like bass guitar, Bela Fleck and the Fleckstones -Sinister Minister is good
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPT3CGe4FS0


Agreed, and I'll continue.with these...


----------



## jpeezy

bbfoto said:


> Agreed, and I'll continue.with these...


Man I can't keep up with all this good music, thanks for the share, these guys are really good.


----------



## bbfoto

jpeezy said:


> Man I can't keep up with all this good music, thanks for the share, these guys are really good.



No worries.  Check out their YouTube channel. 

They are generally NOT a cover band, but for Pink Floyd fans check this one out. Takes a minute to get into it but it's a great performance IMO...


----------



## Hanatsu

One of of my favorite band/songs of all time;


----------



## seafish

BBfoto, THANKS for that!!! What a great cover of Shine on...defintiely gonna look at some of their other stuff.


And now, for another AWESOME cover --

Warren Haynes with Dave Mathews Band Live in Central Park playing Neil Young's "Cortez the Killer"--


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwgIn3vobag

And then you can decide if you like this version better, same players, same song, different venue and almost TWICE as much jam--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq_jI2R_QS8

Pretty sure I like the Central Park version better even though it's shorter…whaddya you guys think??


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> BBfoto, THANKS for that!!! What a great cover of Shine on...defintiely gonna look at some of their other stuff.
> 
> 
> And now, for another AWESOME cover --
> 
> Warren Haynes with Dave Mathews Band Live in Central Park playing Neil Young's "Cortez the Killer"--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwgIn3vobag
> 
> And then you can decide if you like this version better, same players, same song, different venue and almost TWICE as much jam--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq_jI2R_QS8
> 
> Pretty sure I like the Central Park version better even though it's shorter…whaddya you guys think??


No need to decide between them, they are both special. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

+
https://youtu.be/953PkxFNiko/YOUTUBE]primus my name is mud" title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video






https://youtu.be/953PkxFNiko/YOUTUBE]primus my name is mud">
https://youtu.be/953PkxFNiko/YOUTUBE]primus my name is mud" />

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## bbfoto

Listen to/watch YouTube video in HD for best SQ on your car or home system or headphones.


----------



## funkalicious

jpeezy said:


> Man I can't keep up with all this good music, thanks for the share, these guys are really good.


jpeezy and bbfoto: Nice! Gave my home system a nice little workout .


----------



## astrochex

Bumping up the sophistication here with some Elle King.

https://youtu.be/0uLI6BnVh6w


----------



## Alrojoca

I try to find a live video performance that may be as close to the studio version and this is a good one. Fun track, with electric bass, I posted this track before somewhere, but not this video






http://youtu.be/Ig3LFgw11nA


----------



## bbfoto

astrochex said:


> Bumping up the sophistication here with some Elle King.


LOL. Nice. Always love me some trashy Elle King. I think I posted a few of her "live in-studio sessions" a few pages back. Good stuff.

Two takes on "Tumble Down" by Hawaiian artist, Tavana...












And I found these and the Tavana vids while searching for some audio samples of microphones that I'm looking into...











.


----------



## dratunes

anything Beck at the moment


----------



## diy.phil

today... Kitaro / Silver Cloud album


----------



## jpeezy

bbfoto said:


> Listen to/watch YouTube video in HD for best SQ on your car or home system or headphones.


this reminded me of this, there is mid bass attack in here on a good system you'll feel on your face and chest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivN-hBXRtro


----------



## jpeezy

jpeezy said:


> Was checking out Dave weckyl ,drummer, and came across this, now oz noy is a really good guitarist but will lee's opening on the bass is just sick, can't wait to here this in a car, listened to most of it on a decent set of sennheiser cans , but would love to hear this in a well setup car��
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gmgC6VwOVPE


the youtube video no work anymore, but this one does!

https://vimeo.com/102503278


----------



## jfkreload3d

at the moment steppenwolf


----------



## seafish

WOW….amazing jazz quartet here…Patricia Barber

Cover of "Light my Fire"…seriously some of the LOWEST acoustic bass lows that I have ever heard--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMc4pahBv9k

and a jazzy "Black Magic Women"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLFi9HrB0Bc

swwweeeet vocals on "Summertime"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JunVGqZZMs

and just really nice--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xm9VUtJo8k


----------



## diy.phil

Jan Hammer / Escape from TV (Miami Vice) album, lol


----------



## mark620

DMB live trax vol, 6 at fenway park some really good tracks. I have been stuck on this disc for about 2 weeks ,so dam good


----------



## Orion525iT

Listening to a bunch of Meat Puppets and Melvins.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Its been a strange few weeks. Woke up a about three weeks back, couldn't hear a thing. Wife is shaking me, my alarm had gone off.

Hearing returned partly in one ear a few hours later and returned after a week. Other side has taken 3 weeks and has finally retuned to a reasonable level , but with ringing. Had plenty of time to ponder not being able to enjoy music / car audio anymore. Glad it came back to a reasonable level. 

So , what have I been listening to today ....... most things. Finishing the evening off with a bit of trip hop, an old fav band lamb. Bit of a dark song but it often the way with Lamb lyrics


----------



## jpeezy

NealfromNZ said:


> Its been a strange few weeks. Woke up a about three weeks back, couldn't hear a thing. Wife is shaking me, my alarm had gone off.
> 
> Hearing returned partly in one ear a few hours later and returned after a week. Other side has taken 3 weeks and has finally retuned to a reasonable level , but with ringing. Had plenty of time to ponder not being able to enjoy music / car audio anymore. Glad it came back to a reasonable level.
> 
> So , what have I been listening to today ....... most things. Finishing the evening off with a bit of trip hop, an old fav band lamb. Bit of a dark song but it often the way with Lamb lyrics



Beautiful voice, hope whatever it is that ails you, you are able to overcome, a bit of advice from someone who was diagnosed with menieres many years ago, go see a doctor, Hearing and balance first, then go from there. I'm 46 and can tell you it's hell getting old.


----------



## NealfromNZ

jpeezy said:


> NealfromNZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a strange few weeks. Woke up a about three weeks back, couldn't hear a thing. Wife is shaking me, my alarm had gone off.
> 
> Hearing returned partly in one ear a few hours later and returned after a week. Other side has taken 3 weeks and has finally retuned to a reasonable level , but with ringing. Had plenty of time to ponder not being able to enjoy music / car audio anymore. Glad it came back to a reasonable level.
> 
> So , what have I been listening to today ....... most things. Finishing the evening off with a bit of trip hop, an old fav band lamb. Bit of a dark song but it often the way with Lamb lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful voice, hope whatever it is that ails you, you are able to overcome, a bit of advice from someone who was diagnosed with menieres many years ago, go see a doctor, Hearing and balance first, then go from there. I'm 46 and can tell you it's hell getting old.
Click to expand...

Yeah, tell me about it. Diagnosed with 
glaucoma as well during this ( lost a bit of eyesight) Having brain scan later this week so hopefully nothing more sinister going on and basic eye surgery Friday.


----------



## sqnut

Tracy Chapman - Collection. Excellent recording


----------



## 1fishman

Favorite Artist, favorite song, favorite video and definitely my favorite recording studio!

Josh Garrels, IMO the most creative artist i have ever heard. (but i might be a little Bias toward Christian songs)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcLuUt-dyks

These garrels songs aren't bad ether. Love them or hate them kind of music
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCRULcbuaJc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQa4TQbHJoE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=setF5QDgZ88
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb1GSnyFEqk


----------



## jpeezy

NealfromNZ said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. Diagnosed with
> glaucoma as well during this ( lost a bit of eyesight) Having brain scan later this week so hopefully nothing more sinister going on and basic eye surgery Friday.


Godspeed in recovery, prayers nothing sinister.


----------



## jpeezy

1fishman said:


> Favorite Artist, favorite song, favorite video and definitely my favorite recording studio!
> 
> Josh Garrels, IMO the most creative artist i have ever heard. (but i might be a little Bias toward Christian songs)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcLuUt-dyks
> 
> These garrels songs aren't bad ether. Love them or hate them kind of music
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCRULcbuaJc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQa4TQbHJoE
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=setF5QDgZ88
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb1GSnyFEqk


That first video, without looking at video, his voice and accompanying group could almost be from a much older era.Really good, so hard to keep up listen to all this music.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Lamb, great voice
TracyChapman, one of my favorites

Jash Garrel, When you said Christian sonds I was turned off, but I thought I shouldn't give the title any value, so I played, and it was really enjoyable.

I recommend people listen to music without visual aid, as first it has to be good music, then if the visual is added, and nice, great. But I notice a number of people value tracks due to good visuals, but listening to the track without is often underwhelming, to say the least.


----------



## hot9dog

https://youtu.be/dkMjFCfEabU
Sunday on the back patio


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

re; Mariachi ElBronx... pretty cool too...I like the band overall more than the singing voice...but nice.


This ones is nice on a good system...
Viza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g7r2s63MnI
Great instrumentation, and original voice.

And this one is a very different from the same group...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u82d5SEHx7M


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Can anyone help me remember the artist to a song....
(bare with me)...
Female young sounding vocalist,...it sounds kind of Celtic, or Irish.
And Almost like "Over the river and through the woods" type of melody...Angelic voice, and beautiful sounding...?
Its almost an acappela, with guitar maybe...

Sorry if this sounds like too many possibles, but I remember hearing it on a YOutube video to a guy that was tuning his car...and I just can't remember what it was and how I stumbled upon it.
Any help will do.
Any help would be great.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Sounds like cranberries


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I don't think its a full band...but no not Cranberries. Maybe just her and a guitar...maybe another instrument...Very simple sounding.
Oh, and a lot younger sounding....almost like a childs voice

The song opens up with just her voice (i think...im pretty sure 


(good to see you posting here


----------



## diy.phil

^maybe Enya (?) Some people use it to test low frequencies too.

Best wishes to Neal/NZ !! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

No..Both Enya and Cran are mature vocals...
This is a young voice...Also Enya is a very melodic voice. The one I'm looking for is a simple and pretty much "speaking volume" singing voice........Sort of like Suzanne Vega.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I found it in a text I sent to a friend as I recommended it .....

Spanish Harlem/ Rebecca Pidgeon

If it wasn't for your suggestions I don't think I would have remembered to check there


----------



## NealfromNZ

In a similar vein to above (or not I) like Hindi Zahra's vocals.

https://youtu.be/2-8n6rTH6Ns


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

what a Beautiful cut!
great...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3ZsBimsaUc


----------



## jpeezy

NealfromNZ said:


> In a similar vein to above (or not I) like Hindi Zahra's vocals.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2-8n6rTH6Ns


Funny was expecting world music by the name, and she has a very sultry older voice reminds me a little of natalie merchant, and feist.she is very good.


----------



## jpeezy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCrr1zu2wcA&list=PL422B27672028757D

Feist


----------



## jpeezy

Natalie Merchant

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIJ1ZPW5_L4


----------



## seafish

Loving the Hindi Zahra


----------



## rockinridgeline

1fishman said:


> Favorite Artist, favorite song, favorite video and definitely my favorite recording studio!
> 
> Josh Garrels, IMO the most creative artist i have ever heard. (but i might be a little Bias toward Christian songs)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcLuUt-dyks


I'm digging it. Lately I just haven't been excited by most Christian music on the radio from a strictly musical perspective - too "pop" for my taste. I really like the eclectic blend of instruments and unusual vocal style. Going to have to check out more of Josh when I have time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fcarpio

Minus the bear - Menos el oso. 

Really cool stuff.


----------



## Proboscis

Jamiroquai - she's a fast persuader 

Insanely groovy as hell


----------



## Proboscis

Jamming damageplan today RIP Dime!


----------



## sq2k1

Suicidal Tendencies - How Will I Laugh Tomorrow


----------



## XSIV SPL

Billy Idol- Rebel Yell


----------



## PPI_GUY

Rush - Signals


----------



## hot9dog

BAUHAUS- burning from the inside


----------



## rockinridgeline

Traveling with a friend today who grew up in India. He was asking me about rock from the 80s and 90s. He asked me about my favorite band from the 90s, and I said that I didn't get on the Pearl Jam Nirvana train. So I played Collective Soul - Gel

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso

Egberto Gismonti & Charlie Haden - In Montreal - Don Quixote
Damn' good double bass...


----------



## Proboscis

Sad news my new truck got literally destroyed in a hail storm this morning @ 6am. I won't be rocking anything anymore for a while hell it could be totaled. guess it's some Albert King I wanna get funky remastered cd in my home system


----------



## Stevedude

Timmy Trumpet & Savage


----------



## Parnelly

AC/DC - Blow Up Your Video. 1988, Atlantic. Canadian release.


----------



## Parnelly

Volbeat - Rock The Rebel/Metal The Devil. 2007 Mascot Records, Netherlands.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

no fun iggy pop and the stooges,https://youtu.be/XW8NKdBDnAw


----------



## Parnelly

Motorhead - Overkill. 1979 Bronze Records, Canada.


----------



## Parnelly

Scorpions - Animal Magnetism. 1980 Mercury Records, Canada.


----------



## Parnelly

Devin Townsend Project - Epicloud. 2012 Inside Out Music, Germany.


----------



## Parnelly

Ozzy Osbourne - Diary Of A Madman. 1981 CBS Records, Canada.


----------



## hot9dog

DIARY OF A MADMAN, good choice! Randy Rhodes at his best.


----------



## Parnelly

The Sword - Warp Riders. 2010 Kemado Records, USA.


----------



## Proboscis

Jean Michael Jarret Electronica the time machine part 1


----------



## Proboscis

Sweet LP's btw. I wish I had killer paler and boxes of records still


----------



## Parnelly

Michael Schenker Group - Assault Attack. 1982 Chrysalis Records, UK.


----------



## Parnelly

Stevie Ray Vaughan - A Legend In The Making. 1983/2015 Epic/Legacy, US.
2015 RSD Release, Gray and White vinyl. Limited number of copies. 










As the cover states, this was released originally for radio broadcast in Canada. 

Also known as Live At The El Mocombo

https://youtu.be/TZHezVqVsFE

Very nice. 

If you have never seen this video, I suggest watching the whole show.


----------



## XSIV SPL

Lee Ritenour- Six String Theory

Awesome jazz album for bassheads


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## Aldaa

Maxwell and Sade


----------



## hot9dog

https://youtu.be/Yddpc7Tupz0

Feed your head


----------



## Alrojoca

http://youtu.be/evHVh4bqaOQ


http://youtu.be/9VymAn8QJNQ


----------



## Victor_inox

Conclusion- a lot of car audio people prefer muzak to music...


----------



## Hanatsu

Too much demo music here... Am I the only one that prefer listening to ****ty recordings in my SQ based system?






I'll post this to break the ice


----------



## Hoptologist

Hanatsu said:


> Too much demo music here... Am I the only one that prefer listening to ****ty recordings in my SQ based system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post this to break the ice


Die Antwoord is so crazy. Love me some Enter the Ninja and Evil Boy, and Chappie 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jpeezy

i really like fatty boom boom.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIXUgtNC4Kc


----------



## Proboscis

Clutch radio


----------



## nineball76

https://youtu.be/qi9sLkyhhlE


----------



## stills

Haven't heard this in a while

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xzQvGz6_fvA


----------



## NealfromNZ

Hanatsu said:


> Too much demo music here... Am I the only one that prefer listening to ****ty recordings in my SQ based system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post this to break the ice



Hear you .........


----------



## NealfromNZ

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Lamb, great voice
> TracyChapman, one of my favorites
> 
> Jash Garrel, When you said Christian sonds I was turned off, but I thought I shouldn't give the title any value, so I played, and it was really enjoyable.
> 
> I recommend people listen to music without visual aid, as first it has to be good music, then if the visual is added, and nice, great. But I notice a number of people value tracks due to good visuals, but listening to the track without is often underwhelming, to say the least.


Great points here on visual video clips. 

So for this clip picture .......

A business trip to a different city , nothing to do in the evening , find a small smokey bar, nothing but Jack Daniels for company. Live band, just music and JD.


----------



## Proboscis

Gregory Isaacs Night Nurse


----------



## Jay21

opeth


----------



## percy072

Catching some great music used in movie soundtracks...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dAWPsrraBk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PltA5woXKaA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8qG7l0R08A


----------



## Proboscis

Why Sturgil Simpson of course can't wait to catch him live on May 8

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tNV16tz1NK0


----------



## dallasneon

Thank You Scientist - Suspicious Waveforms

These guys are amazing!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-1ZCq4P4vk&list=PLqtrXRqCWZbRzalax8k4cKQIyolC3GLBi&index=6


----------



## Proboscis

Big city Merle Haggard


----------



## Fyalinks

NUDE - I wish I had It All. Nice and simple song.

https://youtu.be/oFYPY9Rn2YQ/


----------



## MikeS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu_pkzLq9_k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wrkrbi8cmg


----------



## db doctor

New Mayer Hawthorne "Man about Town" album. Excellent dynamics.


----------



## Alrojoca

Magic Pie Progressive Rock! The suffering Joy









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4eWSMMZrL4


----------



## Valdemar

Some old tupac.... Pretty dope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend Greg

Mer du noms -A perfect circle


----------



## Valdemar

Just bought a Chicago CD.. Wanna see what all the fuss is about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percy072

Always really liked this cover...but can't find it on itunes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O18bslNM9mE


----------



## muzikmanwi

Kind of hooked on this lately. Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4


----------



## Lou Frasier2

too many puppies by primus


----------



## db doctor

Todd Snider-- Album: Peace Queer
He puts his own spin on CCR's "Fortunate Son". 
Also, any of his albums when he was with the Nervous Wrecks.


----------



## disposition

dallasneon said:


> Thank You Scientist - Suspicious Waveforms
> 
> These guys are amazing!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-1ZCq4P4vk&list=PLqtrXRqCWZbRzalax8k4cKQIyolC3GLBi&index=6


+1 Thanks for this


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

muzikmanwi said:


> Kind of hooked on this lately. Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4


I guess one should really be into that guitar he's playing, as I was grabbing for the mute button pretty quick. I cant stand that type of stuff. This morning at least 
Sounded like an exercise instead of a musical piece.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

disposition said:


> +1 Thanks for this


Same with this...maybe I'm just too mellow..but these both came off in a blast...kept kicking at my head, and thats it. Again little musical piece to experience...more bang bang exercise stuff.


----------



## Proboscis

80s rock playlist spotify


----------



## muzikmanwi

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I guess one should really be into that guitar he's playing, as I was grabbing for the mute button pretty quick. I cant stand that type of stuff. This morning at least
> Sounded like an exercise instead of a musical piece.


I probably should of put DISTURBED in capitol letters so there would have been some warning.


----------



## Parnelly

Paul McCartney - Band On The Run. 1973 EMI/Capitol records, Canadian release. 










Choice!


----------



## danno14

Ah, memories! 

A little Flim and the BB's.....big notes.
Play time


----------



## sqnut

Parnelly said:


> Paul McCartney - Band On The Run. 1973 EMI/Capitol records, Canadian release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choice!


Love that album!!


----------



## sqnut

Guy is just amazing.


----------



## Reverend Greg

Dizzy Gillespie live in Denmark 1970
Damien Marley Welcome to Jamrock


----------



## Hanatsu

My latest favorite song...


----------



## DDfusion

Billy Idel


----------



## nineball76

DDfusion said:


> Billy Idel


Idol


----------



## SkizeR

nineball76 said:


> Idol


Ilol..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion

My bad


----------



## DDfusion

I'll add
I'm in love with Spotify's premium service. They really do have every album. At least that I've looked for


----------



## Hanatsu

They don't, I have searched for several albums they don't have. I tend to listen to odd bands though. Their library is large, no question about that.


----------



## nineball76

But their channels suck. I want to play rock, randomly, but end up getting 37 songs in rotation. Not much variety there.


----------



## pyfocal

Saw these guys at Buddy Guy's Legends club before the David Gilmour concert. Excellent show. Now I'm listening to their CDs. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL...5TB&params=OAFIAVgb&v=JI-Sn3Op-K0&mode=NORMAL


----------



## DDfusion

nineball76 said:


> But their channels suck. I want to play rock, randomly, but end up getting 37 songs in rotation. Not much variety there.


Agree. I just DL albums


----------



## Lou Frasier2

i was listening to the sound of 2 stroke madness wich used to be moto gp back when the rider controlled the bike without computersyoutube videos


----------



## nineball76




----------



## troyer2112

which album did you buy?
Chicago Transit Authority (first album) is unbelievable
Chicago II is where it starts getting softy and Ceteraish but some great stuff too


----------



## troyer2112

Ive been listening to this lately. Its one you can't stop listening to..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1WX9WXQZg

David Maxim Micic - BILO 3.0

Sounds amazing and is very progressive metallic


----------



## NealfromNZ

Gave the sub a work out on the way home.


----------



## seafish

^^^^^Thanks I LIKE it!!!!


----------



## DDfusion

Primus- They Cant all be ziggers. 
Fun album


----------



## Donanon

Jesus And Mary Chain

'Some Candy Talking'


----------



## dallasneon

Thank You Scientist again this morning...can't get enough of this band!

https://youtu.be/mWig453dPrc

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76

Currently, listening to my dog whine. Wish I could eq it down a little


----------



## Lord Raven

Santana IV HDTracks recently released..


----------



## robtr8

https://youtu.be/Q1rul9HKtrM


----------



## Lord Raven

The Band - The Band


----------



## mrnix

The Prince tribute station on XM radio. My 2 year old likes it, too. "Prince Music!"


----------



## tjswarbrick

Prince has been heavy in the rotation all week. Unbelievable - so sad.

Yesterday - Ry Cooder, Mambo Sinuendo.

This morning - Pink Floyd, The Wall. It's been a while, but when the mood is right it's still awesome.


----------



## DDfusion

Spotify still hasn't done anything with Prince. 

As for me. Greatest guitar solo playlist.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Haven't heard this in years and don't really care for political lyrics, but the bass line !

https://youtu.be/CbRRGdFgWMY


----------



## Hanatsu




----------



## Lord Raven

Demo Discs by Focal to tune my system, always works for me!


----------



## danno14

Lord Raven said:


> Demo Discs by Focal to tune my system, always works for me!


 

I would LOVE(!!!) to get a copy of these from someone


----------



## Lord Raven

danno14 said:


> I would LOVE(!!!) to get a copy of these from someone


They are available on diyma, got it from demo disc thread. All 9 discs, but my favorite are 6, 7, 8.


----------



## stills

http://youtu.be/pJnxxtM8YzQ

Son house


----------



## Lord Raven

Air - Premiers Symptomes
Air - Pocket Symphony

Awesome sound from the French, for the French speakers  LOL


----------



## Fyalinks

The Best Of Sade.

Just timeless music. Her voice never gets old or boring...


----------



## jpeezy

Cecile Mclorin Salvant- John Henry. One talented young lady with a beautiful voice!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX4javSA26M


I have those same cans too! Sennheiser!


----------



## Alrojoca

Digging out some material, from an artist with a unique style and great piano skills.


----------



## Lord Raven

I'm listening to Mahler Symphony 1 to 10. My first time.


----------



## phant0omx

This morning was Gza Liquid Swords album followed by some Rancid on the way to work.


----------



## DDfusion

No Doubt right now


----------



## Aldaa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU7R8VArC-I 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE8dYrq71dE 

:cool2:


----------



## Lord Raven

Quincy Jones


----------



## subterFUSE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percy072

Paolo Nutini...

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...zph2Sfjb_k2DmwKtw&sig2=D5c-kySmIyUB2jEg_gl1zw


----------



## Lord Raven

Ray Charles


----------



## USS Enterprise

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J51LPlP-s9o


----------



## teldzc1

subterFUSE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh is this new? What's it like?


----------



## phant0omx

Buddy Guy - Best Damn Fool, Live at Legends


----------



## subterFUSE

teldzc1 said:


> Oh is this new? What's it like?




It came out in April.

It's all original productions by Sasha, mixed together. And it's all downtempo/ambient.

I got it in 24 bit WAV, too.


----------



## Lord Raven

Kelly Blue - Wynton Kelly, awesome sound.. ?


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## jpeezy

Metallica "Enter the Sandman" 

https://youtu.be/CD-E-LDc384


----------



## jpeezy

Aldaa said:


>


loved these guys since watching "Lost Boys" many years ago.


----------



## slowhatch

I be been really enjoying Seasick Steve- Your Name
http://youtu.be/2FR8YtRuSR8


----------



## Donanon

Michel Jarre: Oxygene


----------



## Lord Raven

Donanon said:


> Michel Jarre: Oxygene


Awesome ?


----------



## dsw1204

Jean Luc Ponty: Imaginary Voyage

Also,

Wishbone Ash: Argus


----------



## Lord Raven

dsw1204 said:


> Jean Luc Ponty: Imaginary Voyage
> 
> Also,
> 
> Wishbone Ash: Argus


I got to listen to it tonight


----------



## Aldaa

Love playing guitar along to this whole album


----------



## phant0omx

Young the Giant


----------



## Donanon

A random mix of Chet Baker and Patricia Barber...very good for late night listening.

D.


----------



## jb4674

If only I had my car to cruise down the highway with the windows down.....


----------



## Lord Raven

Steely Dan - Supreme Jazz Collection


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## dsw1204

Eric Clapton: 24 Nights

One kick ass live album!!!


----------



## Warkie

Lately been listening to 'Mother Mother-TheStyx' and 'Mike Poisner-The Truith Remixes' and one have some good suggestions on some new EDM?


----------



## Lord Raven

Carly Simon


----------



## jpeezy

Korn Unplugged, Creep.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS2Gt05vhwA


----------



## jpeezy

Korn Unplugged, Creep.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS2Gt05vhwA


----------



## Black Rain

Pandora Radio

Lianna La Havas
Billie Black
Lapsley
Gerald Albright
Boney James


----------



## Lord Raven

Egyptian Hand Drumming


----------



## NealfromNZ

Saw this combo at a recent conference. Best act of the night

https://youtu.be/ORIspkTP-LU


----------



## Aldaa

:rockon:


----------



## juiceweazel

Heard a song from the new chili peppers album for the first time recently & really enjoying it. Looking forward to the release of their new album.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Qf2Vo7kY25kv_xwix2O-Gw&bvm=bv.122676328,d.dmo


----------



## Lord Raven

Herbie Hankook


----------



## seafish

juiceweazel said:


> Heard a song from the new chili peppers album for the first time recently & really enjoying it. Looking forward to the release of their new album.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Qf2Vo7kY25kv_xwix2O-Gw&bvm=bv.122676328,d.dmo


LIKE this!!!


----------



## Amorel

https://sonora2.bandcamp.com/album/welcome-to-the-desert


----------



## Inovermyhead

Swell - I'm sorry


----------



## drop1

Uberzone Ideology

By far his most sq friendly album.

Lots of panning, good depth, great use of the frequency spectrum.

Most of the album is on youtube. You can buy it in wav format on beatport.
I belive it's 2007ish.


----------



## bbfoto

Apple and the Moon - Somewhere in the Night


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Empire Of The Sun - Standing On The Shore (Bruno Be Remix)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMYXYVCui4k


----------



## DDfusion

Psychedelic playlist on Spotify. Some of that stuff is trippy


----------



## seafish

bbfoto said:


> Apple and the Moon - Somewhere in the Night


NICE…thanks!!! Any more of them??


----------



## Donanon

Neil Young: Freedom

Cranking: Rockin In The Free World


D.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Friday night commute playlist kiwi style


----------



## jpeezy

Rush "Signals" what a clean tight recording, also happens to be the first album i recently purchased to play on my first turntable, that i also recently purchased, (since i was 12,I'm 46:0). And the vinyl version is just as nice!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCjlvC4K9IY


----------



## sqnut

9 minutes of trance and bliss....


----------



## Kazuhiro




----------



## Kriszilla

What can I say? It's been a musically weird morning.


----------



## fcarpio

I recently discovered this band, I love it!


----------



## juiceweazel

Damn being banned from watching YouTube at work....


----------



## Aldaa

fcarpio said:


> I recently discovered this band, I love it!


I really love their stuff. Check out Highly Refined Pirates and They Make Beer Commercials Like This. Omni is also really good


----------



## Jim85IROC

Today has mostly been a Clapton day. Listened to some various Clapton stuff on youtube, then his Live in Hyde Park album, followed by From The Cradle. Those two, along with Layla and other assorted love songs, are my 3 favorite Clapton albums.

Right now I'm listening to One More Car, One More Rider. It's a nice live album, but doesn't hold a candle to Hyde Park.


----------



## Lord Raven

Neil Diamond


----------



## fcarpio

Aldaa said:


> I really love their stuff. Check out Highly Refined Pirates and They Make Beer Commercials Like This. Omni is also really good


I also have Omni, very good. I think Planet of Ice is one of the best, maybe better than the green one. Checking out the other two...


----------



## tjswarbrick

Neil Young Blue Note Cafe.
I'm conflicted. Got a rave review in Stereophile.
I love Neil Young.
The Blue Note are an amazing big swing/blues band, and they do an incredible job.
Though he is expressive and tries really hard, Neil doesn't get to write any powerful lyrics, his voice is recessed in the mix, and he's just a bit too high pitched and nasal to pull off the blues.
But recommended for the musicianship and sound quality.


----------



## 1fishman

Grace Vanderwaal
Little 12 year old girl, REALLY looking forward to more from her! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC7XVirRFAA


----------



## hot9dog

The Doors- waiting for the sun ( the whole album). The soundstage and detail on this album still amazes me. This album is proof that current recording engineers and producers have their head up their ass.......


----------



## WhereAmEye?

https://youtu.be/gxzAvQLIU1Q

I know they're accused of copying evanescence (even though three of the band members are the same) but I still really love this band. And this song especially.


----------



## Hanatsu

Listen to some good Swedish metal xD


----------



## jpeezy

Found this in Absolute Sound magazine, pretty good stuff, The New Mastersounds, Tranquilo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m8QWjGFGnY


----------



## What?

The Floozies


----------



## jb4674

Garbage pop music because my wife is driving her car and it won't let me connect my phone to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dratunes

Started off with some James Newton howard and friends and now some flim and the bb's...new pants


----------



## danno14

Love flim and the bb's. Will have to check new pants. I only have big notes


----------



## fcarpio

1fishman said:


> Grace Vanderwaal
> Little 12 year old girl, REALLY looking forward to more from her!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC7XVirRFAA


Wow, she is very good. I am looking forward to her first recording.


----------



## slpery

Postmodern jukebox - Black Hole Sun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6RD6mjiIZE


----------



## Orion525iT

Skott - Porcelain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfTUs-s_XkI

That upper octave is so crazy.


----------



## fcarpio

Andy Summers - Charming Snakes. The whole album is beautifully recorded, and I would say this recording can hold its own with the best out there.


----------



## jpeezy

Bill Laswell with DJ Krush, Toshinori Kondo, Hideo Yamaki, these guys jam!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkFnSPespbc&index=23&list=RDE2xvz5N4Cpc


----------



## NealfromNZ

Friday night playlist

So a bit out there , but in terms of acoustic instruments always have liked the cello. Hard to produce in the car. Sits between mid bass and drops into sub so very easy to destroy the sound if not well integrated.

First up Jacqueline Du Pre






Yo yo ma






Piano guys ( so electronic cello on some bits)


----------



## phant0omx

Kaskade Live at the LA Convention Center 5.7.16


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## Aldaa




----------



## fcarpio

This is going to be my new demo album, the piano and the drums are amazing. The bass line can go very deep in some parts. This song alone is a very demanding test for your system.


----------



## MrGreen83

This album right HERE really lets ur SQ setup shine. All I could say was wow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkRamRt

MrGreen83 said:


> This album right HERE really lets ur SQ setup shine. All I could say was wow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keith Don't go and Like a Hurricane are my two favorite from this guy.


----------



## BlkRamRt

For those of you that like the acoustic guitar 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My2ES_ZIcZE&index=47&list=PLaIEwkzcLoltTzQnjfNWhoy8gfxv51WkQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URK56nLCs8Q&index=46&list=PLaIEwkzcLoltTzQnjfNWhoy8gfxv51WkQ


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## MrGreen83

Listen to this song at ur OWN RISK. It'll make u SWEAR up and down that ur left tweeter is blown . All the symbols play on the right, and the horns play on the left. 

I swear it drove me mad. Had to change the song to figure out if it was the song, or my speakers lol. Good song tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solacedagony

Alrojoca said:


>


:rockon:

David Maxim Micic - Eco




Umi - Tiny, Little Light


----------



## Drop11

MrGreen83 said:


> Listen to this song at ur OWN RISK. It'll make u SWEAR up and down that ur left tweeter is blown . All the symbols play on the right, and the horns play on the left.
> 
> I swear it drove me mad. Had to change the song to figure out if it was the song, or my speakers lol. Good song tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a track on one of the focaleft cd's that makes my right tweeter rattle like it's blown. So weird.


----------



## jpeezy

Delta Rae-really different and dynamic, she sounds awesome on this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bimam2j2gEg


----------



## jpeezy

Julian Lage, found a favorable review of him in The Absolute Sound, he is quite good, and yes that is Bela Fleck backing him on banjo!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHAhAz6XHNo


----------



## Orion525iT

Black Mountain. Nice live set from KEXP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW3uFsyVTYA


----------



## NealfromNZ

solacedagony said:


> :rockon:
> 
> David Maxim Micic - Eco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umi - Tiny, Little Light


Liking David Maxim Micic - Eco

Very diverse music styles, more like a movie soundtrack


----------



## juiceweazel

Hail to the King, A7X. Great recording with lots of kick drum


----------



## DDFusionV2

Dorothy- ROCKISDEAD album. 
This is a fun one. Clean strong bass lines. Good female vocals. A bit compressed but not terrible.


----------



## rob feature

Library find - Claypool/Lennon Delirium - _Monolith of Phobos_






I've been a long-time fan of Les Claypool, but this is my favorite album of his so far. Just some groovy business. 

:guitarist:


----------



## Amorel

https://disasterboots.bandcamp.com/album/disaster-boots

https://moebiusband.bandcamp.com/album/first-encounter

https://hyne.bandcamp.com/album/3000

https://one-eyedwitch.bandcamp.com/album/one-eyed-witch

https://holysmokephilly.bandcamp.com/album/holy-smoke-its-a-demo

https://acidtideband.bandcamp.com/album/untidald

https://trophyjoe.bandcamp.com/album/old-love-confessions-of-a-broken-sailor

https://downinone.bandcamp.com/album/mad-gun-elena-ep

https://gypsysunrevival.bandcamp.com/album/gypsy-sun-revival

https://zeremony.bandcamp.com/album/demo

https://valleyofthesun.bandcamp.com/album/the-sayings-of-the-seers

https://mahasohona.bandcamp.com/album/s-t

https://psychlopseyepatch.bandcamp.com/album/paranoise

https://cepdx.bandcamp.com/album/the-sun-ep

https://colorhorror.bandcamp.com/album/color-horror



They're all going on a flash drive and I'm heading for the mountains.


----------



## danno14

jpeezy said:


> Delta Rae-really different and dynamic, she sounds awesome on this one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bimam2j2gEg


Thanks for that!!


----------



## theothermike

Porcupine tree

Pendulum

Prodigy

Pink floyd


----------



## rob feature

fcarpio said:


> This is going to be my new demo album, the piano and the drums are amazing. The bass line can go very deep in some parts. This song alone is a very demanding test for your system.


good one


----------



## bbfoto

jpeezy said:


> Delta Rae-really different and dynamic, she sounds awesome on this one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bimam2j2gEg





danno14 said:


> Thanks for that!!


Great track! Here is a temporary LINK to a Live Version of that song (Delta Rae - Bottom of the River) from the _Live At The World Cafe Volume 35_ CD.

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmW70ymwG0gjhix9qd_aeb1NJIEt


----------



## MrGreen83

fcarpio said:


> This is going to be my new demo album, the piano and the drums are amazing. The bass line can go very deep in some parts. This song alone is a very demanding test for your system.




What's the name of it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop11

Some selina gomez today. "Can't keep my hands to myself has some great stuff in it. I don't really listen to her tracks for her vocals though. 
The heart wants what it wants is another good one. There is so my hidden effects and vocals in that track it's unreal. If you have any top end smearing at all don't waste your time. 
If you really want to hear everything in that track use good headphones then listen on your car. Any time issues or resonance is going to destroy so much of that track.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Odd but strangely interesting.....


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## jpeezy

not to detract from this post, which is awesome, but for even more variety i found these guys. Now Playing + What are you listening to? - diyAudio


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## optimaprime

Alice in chains unplugged awesome sq album so is nirvana unplugged


----------



## jpeezy

Laurie Anderson-quirky artist,but good and good recordings as well

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-I8_cFfJ6c


----------



## Alrojoca

Arshak with Mr Chieli Minucci









Colosseum II

All skin and bone


----------



## Alrojoca

I find a lot of similarities to Mahavishnu's style and they are also from the same decade.

The dark side of the moog






Scorch






Intergalactic strut


----------



## Aldaa

Alrojoca said:


> I find a lot of similarities to Mahavishnu's style and they are also from the same decade.
> 
> The dark side of the moog


Only got to listen to the first one, but it reminds me of ELP's Tarkus and a bit of Caravan. Pretty freakin' cool! I do hear some Mahavishnu in there as well.


----------



## Alrojoca

Aldaa said:


> Only got to listen to the first one, but it reminds me of ELP's Tarkus and a bit of Caravan. Pretty freakin' cool! I do hear some Mahavishnu in there as well.
> 
> 
> Totally agree about the sound of ELP due to the keyboards and some sounds, and wait till you hear more songs where it is more noticeable, I'm new to these guys and find them very interesting and talented, not popular very few views and almost no comments. I need to check, caravan.
> These guys are British, and sound more like jazz/Rock fusion, maybe some progressive parts also.
> 
> 
> Listening to some tracks I came a across this one, it has Stanley Clarke's notes identical in some parts, starting at the first minute.
> Since both songs are from the same decade, it's hard to know who copied who, or if it was coincidence. I don't know the name of S Clarke' s song but I know the music, and it's no mistake. Some research would be interesting but, no time to find out what song and who came out with it first. Glad I found this old and new group to me.


----------



## jpeezy

Dave Matthews Band , The first of 2 LP from Crash

http://modern-vinyl.com/2016/05/10/dave-matthews-bands-crash-getting-pressed/


----------



## MrGreen83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38

Best of candlebox, may listen to it 3-4 times again before switching


----------



## nineball76

bnae38 said:


> Best of candlebox, may listen to it 3-4 times again before switching


Isn't their "best of" pretty much their debut album?


----------



## bnae38

Yeah lol. 

Good stuff though.. start to finish.


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## nineball76

Mega excited about the GnFnR concert, so been listening to them a lot the last few days


----------



## DDFusionV2

Nothing. The wife has my car


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Shpongle. Nuff said

https://youtu.be/IQTEu902FwA

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83

If anyone is interested, the new IASCA Sound Quality CD (double disc) came out today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2

loose nut in my head by black flag


----------



## dratunes

optimaprime said:


> Alice in chains unplugged awesome sq album so is nirvana unplugged


Yup!!
and Pink Floyds the Pulse album sounds pretty sweet aswell


----------



## phant0omx

Monty Alexander


----------



## ugnlol

Philter - 8-bit Smiles
Whole album here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLMTgL6-wn0#


----------



## Alrojoca

Bump, next to the top


----------



## NealfromNZ

MrGreen83 said:


> If anyone is interested, the new IASCA Sound Quality CD (double disc) came out today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good music on it ? I'm take it it's well recorded


----------



## diy.phil

Please post the various tracks names/titles for this new IASCSA disc(s)! (I didn't see it on their website.) Thanks


----------



## Alrojoca

This can be more fun than some of tracks on some of those CDs 

https://youtu.be/u92LyXRlMnw


----------



## MKnopfler




----------



## Alrojoca

Any Snarky Puppy fans here? or maybe future ones? �� Wholly late discovery!




Snarky Puppy 
Album 

Culcha Vulcha

One of those bands that if you listen to the first minute and you made up your mind and decided you will not like it, then too bad because you missed something special unique, like no other since the tracks get more and more interesting as they go, with a lot of changes, and sounds, easy to listen tracks that most may like, the first time they listen to them.


The whole cd 






http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLytCgpf1HJMbcRXeg0ZkM1R2fqNa2m7Rc


A couple of tracks from the same cd

Palermo






https://youtu.be/CIDdmKAE4tQ

And this is some good jazz funk tune, above average for sure
Grown Folks 





https://youtu.be/wSroHCg8fA0


Great late discovery and thanks to my wife for that one. The base is mostly kind of a funky tune with many instruments, I can only come up to compare them to down to the bone except these guys have way more changes, instruments and variations, some parts could be like some smooth jazz sort of dreamy, many tracks end with some rock guitar improvisation, there are a minimum of 10-12 guys playing in the band and all participate and many have small solo parts in the tracks.




Another live tune from a different album, simply great. To have an idea of how they perform. 






https://youtu.be/RluNrXjP3zY

HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## TwistdInfinity

Yeah massive Snarky Puppy fan. Was devastated when I missed their Australia tour because of work 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca

:thumbsup: defiantly worth watching them, they are going to be on the top of my list for sure


Groovy, Funky, Smooth, Dreamy, jazz Rock fusion 


Another good live performance I added, a little Mahavishnu style at the end 






https://youtu.be/fuhHU_BZXSk


----------



## wheelieking71

MKnopfler said:


>


Surely not "thee" M Knopfler?


----------



## wheelieking71

CLUTCH - Blast Tyrant


----------



## MKnopfler

wheelieking71 said:


> *Surely not "thee" M Knopfler?*


Wouldn't that be something !! 

Nah, Mark is just my favorite living musician. :guitarist:

My 3 favorite musicians: Mark Knopfler, Sam Cooke, John Bonham. (no particular order)
I can't wait to get this new car audio gear installed and start rocking out in my ride !!


----------



## DDFusionV2

In the mood for metal

Best of Marilyn Manson.


----------



## wheelieking71

Trying to wake up, some ZZ Top aught to do the trick......


----------



## kenyer

Band of Gypsys w/ Hendrix, Buddy Miles and Billy Cox performing Stop, Power of Love, Message to Love and the rest. Janice singing Maybe


----------



## Alrojoca

Anyone heard the cosmosquad guys? 

I like the music, instrumental, I know, I tend to listen to more insteumental stuff and not enough vocals.

The spy who ate her

https://youtu.be/p8_ueIKQsGE


----------



## Lou Frasier2

ted nugent stranglehold


----------



## MKnopfler

The Funky Meters - Live in Austin, Tx 1996 - Sbd A+


----------



## 1fishman

Alrojoca said:


> Any Snarky Puppy fans here? or maybe future ones? �� Wholly late discovery!


I am a fan as of now,  Thanks


----------



## Alrojoca

1fishman said:


> I am a fan as of now,  Thanks


Cool, I'm still enjoying a lot the snarky puppy momentum too. 

I kept reading, comments, and some were right, on similarities to Donald Fagen, in some parts. I think it's like having a combination of the keyboards and funk from George Duke, some Mahavishnu fusion, some D Fagen rhythm or style, the hooking or engaging beat of down to the bone, and some other smooth jazz fusion sound some other bands have on some of their tracks.

By the way, thanks, I forgot to thank you, after you helped me via PM a few months ago, with some opinions on some tweeter's sound that you tested and used.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Road trip of around 1000 miles of the last couple of days. Just me and the M3 and new Kodi based raspberry pi with optical into dsp. (Sounding really good !)

Aways .... must of played this track a few times on the trip. Nicely recorded demo track. 
http://www.lindberg.no/hires/test/2L48SACD_14_stereo_96k.flac
North Country II Ole Gjeilo


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Road trip of around 1000 miles of the last couple of days. Just me and the M3 and new Kodi based raspberry pi with optical into dsp. (Sounding really good !)
> 
> Aways .... must of played this track a few times on the trip. Nicely recorded demo track.
> http://www.lindberg.no/hires/test/2L48SACD_14_stereo_96k.flac
> North Country II Ole Gjeilo


Neal, thanks for that. REALLY. That is a beautiful composition and very nice recording. It inspired me to learn that trumpet part but transposed for my alto sax.

These are a completely different direction...leaning towards the previous Snarky Puppy suggestions. I found this through a search for samples of some of the Telefunken microphones (I'm using the Telefunken M81SH microphone on my snare drum, shakers, tambourine, & cowbell recordings, and sometimes saxophone). Good grooves here...


----------



## Orion525iT

Lazerhawk - Redline

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpDn4-Na5co


----------



## NealfromNZ

Had system on random and up pop something hadn't heard for some time. Music won't be for everyone, but this has most elements for a system workout . Quite like the simple bass rift that kicks in after a few minutes. 

https://youtu.be/sAMeXjeswWg


----------



## Fizzy_Brown

Hi. I would never get tired of listening to music especially the Ed Sheeran's collection. This includes "Thinking Out Loud".


----------



## rob feature




----------



## rob feature




----------



## bbfoto

Macy Gray's just released new album "Stripped" from Chesky Records.

Amazing SQ and great music. The whole album is great IMO, but YMMV. 

Available in Hi-Res at a discount until tomorrow from HDtracks. 

*EXPIRES TOMORROW!!! (Sept. 23rd)*

Use code *STRIPPED25* to save 25% when you purchase from

Stripped | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads

(Code only applicable to Macy Gray's Stripped purchased from HDTracks. Apply code at checkout. *Offer expires September 23, 2016*).


----------



## rob feature




----------



## SkizeR

throwback..









also been playing this a lot. been stuck in my head for a while now since it was the track to one of last years best snowboard video parts


----------



## rob feature

SkizeR said:


> ...years best snowboard video parts...


We started blowing snow (A-Basin) yesterday. Storm coming this weekend. Won't be long now!


----------



## SkizeR

rob feature said:


> We started blowing snow (A-Basin) yesterday. Storm coming this weekend. Won't be long now!


Lucky. We're still like 2 or so months out. I'll be out there again this year though 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

SkizeR said:


> Lucky. We're still like 2 or so months out. I'll be out there again this year though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeah, long seasons are good. Sometimes we go 'till July! Holler when you come out if you're skiing/riding the Front Range. 1st beer's on me


----------



## jpeezy

saw this review of an artist by Miceal Fremer (analog planet) on youtube, i liked this album by Sophia Pfister

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp0aOXoJhEM


----------



## OldNewb

Made in Brooklyn. John McEuen


----------



## NealfromNZ

Neal's Friday night playlist


chicks that can sign 


Gypsy






Rock







Latin





Delicate 






World






Gloomy






Acoustic


----------



## slain93gsr

There are a few versions of watermelon man by Herbie Hancock.. But the one off the headhunters album has an incredible soundstage with a good array of instruments..

those of you that were into skateboarding from the late 90s will recognize this track from Guy Mariano's part in Mouse.






Been enjoying both Broken Bells cd's lately as well..


----------



## bbfoto

Prism Tats, KEXP Full Performance (Live Set)







This is by a Props/Set Designer/Art Department friend that I work with from time to time on my photoshoots and TV spots named Garett Van Der Spek. He's a super nice singer & guitarist bloke from Durban, South Africa (one of my favorite places to surf, as well as in general...beautiful beaches, landscape, and super friendly people)!

When Garett isn't playing gigs or recording, he works on advertising photoshoots, TV commercials, and feature films as a very talented Props hand, which is how I met him a few years ago.

His self-titled album is called "Prism Tats", which as you'll find out in the video, he recorded completely by himself in his basement using Garageband and a single Shure SM57 microphone! You can find the Prism Tats album fairly inexpensively on Amazon or use theof direct link http://prismtats.com/. I think they've got a bit of early Bono/U2's sound, with a bit more modern "Electro" sound. 

I do like the addition of the bass and drums in the KEXP performance video (they are talented bass & and drum musicians and add a fair bit to the sound IMO). Skip ahead if you aren't digging the first song. 

FYI, if you spend the time to search, you'll find A LOT of great music & musicians buried among the many KEXP Live Set YouTube videos! I enjoy these types of videos because you can really tell who has natural "Live" talent as opposed to artists that rely heavily on studio post production to sound good. My .02


----------



## bertholomey

Enjoying these two this evening - need this slow groove.....

Elama / Yasser Habeeb








Fly / Elhan Ersahim


----------



## Lou Frasier2

boston babies by g b h


----------



## bbfoto

rob feature said:


> We started blowing snow (A-Basin) yesterday. Storm coming this weekend. Won't be long now!


Nice! I'll be finding myself in Telluride soon. 

- 

So I'm not sure how many of you will enjoy the following YouTube video and music, unless maybe you have this heritage in your background or have traveled to India, Spain, and/or Portugal.

I've been listening to this performance while working today. The entire performance is excellent, but I'm partial to the song starting at 25:53 "Boy Meets Girl", through Lola's Lulluby.

Maybe tomorrow I'll prefer some of the other songs. It seems like no matter how many times you listen to something (your favorite song for example) you always hear or take away something different depending on your mindset, mood, or new experiences. I love that.







One of the comments in this YouTube video said it best, and it's also how I feel...

"I hear stuff like this and I feel sad. There is so much gorgeous music like this and I only have this lifetime to listen... not fair...﻿"

I really do think to myself sometimes, "How the hell am I ever going to have time to experience it all?"


Another performance by Anoushka that I really enjoy...







Carry on...


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Neal's Friday night playlist
> 
> 
> chicks that can sign
> 
> 
> Gypsy
> 
> Rock
> 
> Latin
> 
> Delicate
> 
> World
> 
> Gloomy
> 
> Acoustic


(See Post #1159 above by Neal for YouTube links)

All fantastic, Neal! Thanks!


----------



## bbfoto

Some good stuff from Asheville, NC NewSong Music Studios...

Ocean of Birds

Ocean of Birds | NewSong Recordings


----------



## Bayboy

Tony Remy & Bluey on the rotation

https://youtu.be/bM4YPyQDbdI


----------



## quickaudi07

Stock radio sucks balls!


----------



## Amorel

https://1000mods.bandcamp.com/album/repeated-exposure-to

https://thedesserts.bandcamp.com/album/the-strangest-man-vol-2

https://cepdx.bandcamp.com/album/the-sun-ep


----------



## MrGreen83

Diana Krall....live in Paris. Amazing vocals and sound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow

https://youtu.be/73WeSi0Zirw

Paolo Nutini, his entire library has been on shuffle the last week.


----------



## DavidRam

NealfromNZ said:


> Neal's Friday night playlist
> 
> 
> chicks that can sign
> 
> 
> 
> Rock


Neal, great list thanks for posting! Especially Beth Hart - she is great and has become my new favorite!


----------



## NealfromNZ

[/QUOTE
Neal, great list thanks for posting! Especially Beth Hart - she is great and has become my new favorite![/QUOTE]

She's a great singer, perfect voice for rock and blues. Quite interesting how much of Billie Holiday influenced early career singing style, really came through in early tracks. Now she's surpassed that and I reckon she's developed a fantastic style of her own.

The band is a quality act as well.

Second fav track from her is

https://youtu.be/--HRQ3ckYt8


----------



## DavidRam

NealfromNZ said:


> She's a great singer, perfect voice for rock and blues. Quite interesting how much of Billie Holiday influenced early career singing style, really came through in early tracks. Now she's surpassed that and I reckon she's developed a fantastic style of her own.
> 
> The band is a quality act as well.
> 
> Second fav track from her is
> 
> https://youtu.be/--HRQ3ckYt8


I agree, and that's another good one too...

I tried to find her the new album/singles in hi-res, but it looks like it's scheduled for release Feb 3, 2017 in MP3.


----------



## rob feature

bbfoto said:


> Nice! I'll be finding myself in Telluride soon.


I just got back from a short work tour through Vail, Copper, Breckenridge & Loveland and there is actually some skiing to be had right now. A-basin officially opened today. There's at least one ski-able run at Copper. Time to wax up the sticks 

Listened to this one on the trip. The 1st disc is pretty fun loud. Not so sure about the 2nd


----------



## Lou Frasier2

blacktop by helmet


----------



## SQLnovice

Chainsmokers Closer.


----------



## seafish

One of my favorite originals from Beth Hart-- Caught out in the Rain.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuDhiHSksaA

And then there is this smoking hot cover from Samantha Fish-- I Put a Spell On You

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL9rBAjut2g


----------



## smgreen20

2 albums right now.

When I shower after work: Batavi by Heidevolk
In the truck going A to B: The Great Southern Trendkill 20th Anniversary


----------



## DavidRam

So I stumbled upon this guy I'd never heard of, NF. Weird thing is that it's totally not my taste of music... I have liked a couple of Eminem songs, but again it's not really my style...

But there is something unique and different about this guy. It's like combining Eminem with electronic chillout and some R&B vocals. The interesting part is that his lyrics are nothing like the stupid **** that is in most hip hop lyrics these days...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvBmuyosTx0&list=RDcSeBpKHHwJQ&index=21

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgMzxQW2raE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po5zT1krKOc&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0NOxf4uaZI&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87c00G5NjO4&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVlh2cbOgdU&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=12


Does anyone else like him??


----------



## oabeieo

L'eon - tired of talking


----------



## OldNewb

DavidRam said:


> So I stumbled upon this guy I'd never heard of, NF. Weird thing is that it's totally not my taste of music... I have liked a couple of Eminem songs, but again it's not really my style...
> 
> But there is something unique and different about this guy. It's like combining Eminem with electronic chillout and some R&B vocals. The interesting part is that his lyrics are nothing like the stupid **** that is in most hip hop lyrics these days...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvBmuyosTx0&list=RDcSeBpKHHwJQ&index=21
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgMzxQW2raE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po5zT1krKOc&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=2
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0NOxf4uaZI&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87c00G5NjO4&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVlh2cbOgdU&list=RDKgMzxQW2raE&index=12
> 
> 
> Does anyone else like him??


It's Christian music. I've got a few albums saved


----------



## seafish

to me, Sarah Jaroscz keeps getting better and better--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWqeMODlW0k

and NOT as polished,but just plain fun--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WMj25vRxs8


----------



## seafish

Any Peaky Blinders fans??

Check out this Mojo Filter remix of Red Right Hand--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIhwFXEKaJQ

NOT that there is anyting wrong with Nick Caves orginal track--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGD2N5hJ2e0


----------



## slain93gsr

Driving around getting errands done listened to the stranglers - golden brown and dj shadow building steam with a grain of salt..


----------



## robtr8

Lucas Nelson - Set Me Down on a Cloud (Live)
https://youtu.be/opk1D_aEigc?list=RDopk1D_aEigc
Beth Hart - Caught Out In the Rain
https://youtu.be/DuDhiHSksaA?list=RDDuDhiHSksaA


----------



## tRidiot

The new Skillet album Unleashed has been on loop in my truck for a week.


----------



## JohnKuthe...

"Someone's Gonna Breal Your Heart" by Jill Sobule, now "New Pleasure" by Richard Hell and The Voidoids.

John Kuthe...


----------



## MikeS

Throes Of Dawn - Our Voices Shall Remain

Obake - Draugr

D-Nox & Beckers, tracks from spotify


----------



## MikeS

Waltari - Yeah! Yeah! Die! Die! Death Metal Symphony in Deep C (full on youtubes, not spotify)

Down - Over the under


----------



## rockinridgeline

Styx - greatest hits. Catching them in concert tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam

I just picked up the new Emeli Sande album form HDTracks... Imo, she is the last good R&B singer left, who actually has a great voice and makes real music.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJSdvvQ8e70lrPXtiyKFHFPNBXhQ06A8I


----------



## JohnKuthe...

Aphrodite's Child "666"!

Very appropriate right now too!

John Kuthe...


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been an interesting 24 hrs after earthquakes last night In NZ .Not close to the epicentre but enough for work buildings to be closed and uneasy sleep woken by shaking and work related txts 

For some reason an older straw people track seems to be stuck in my head today.

Strawpeople , taller than good


https://youtu.be/gPHf81KpZis


----------



## Shapin

DavidRam said:


> I just picked up the new Emeli Sande album form HDTracks... Imo, she is the last good R&B singer left, who actually has a great voice and makes real music.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJSdvvQ8e70lrPXtiyKFHFPNBXhQ06A8I


Her song with labrinth is one of my top 10.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqIxCtEveG8


----------



## robtr8

Rammstein - Mein Herz brennt (instrumental) https://youtu.be/aESXeSX0INo?list=RDaESXeSX0INo

Princess Mononoke - The Legend of Ashitika https://youtu.be/8XOV2L-eM38


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> to me, Sarah Jaroscz keeps getting better and better--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWqeMODlW0k
> 
> and NOT as polished,but just plain fun--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WMj25vRxs8



Really nice. Thanks for posting. I've been enjoying Sarah's "Undercurrent" album quite a bit lately as well. 

--

Neal, I hope you are coping with the Earthquake and aftershocks in NZ alright. Man, what a mess! My sis in Brisbane QLD sent me a WhatsApp about it.

Couldn't believe the photos of the 2+meter raised seabed South of Kaikoura with all of the Paua/abalone exposed...never seen that many in one place! Hope that they can get State Hwy 1 and the other roads sorted within a reasonable amount of time! But it would be sketchy even trying to do repair work on SH1 (where that landslide/slip happened near the tunnels) with all of the aftershocks that are sure to follow. Can't believe that the tunnels held up!

Anyway, hang in there, mate. I've been through at least two major earthquakes in California that were over 7 on the Richter scale. Take a bit to get all of the damage sorted and back to a normal schedule.


----------



## seafish

bbfoto said:


> Really nice. Thanks for posting. I've been enjoying Sarah's "Undercurrent" album quite a bit lately as well.


Well then you might want to take alook at the duo Mandolin Orange.

Here is their cover of Young's Cowgirls in the Sand--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJjA8ehRgQI

And their cover of Dylans Boots of Spanish Leather.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOHkyZ62jjQ


And an original that I like alot--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2iLdyUO6cM


----------



## bbfoto

^Good stuff for sure. Got it on my playlist for the evening. Thanks.


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> Really nice. Thanks for posting. I've been enjoying Sarah's "Undercurrent" album quite a bit lately as well.
> 
> --
> 
> Neal, I hope you are coping with the Earthquake and aftershocks in NZ alright. Man, what a mess! My sis in Brisbane QLD sent me a WhatsApp about it.
> 
> Couldn't believe the photos of the 2+meter raised seabed South of Kaikoura with all of the Paua/abalone exposed...never seen that many in one place! Hope that they can get State Hwy 1 and the other roads sorted within a reasonable amount of time! But it would be sketchy even trying to do repair work on SH1 (where that landslide/slip happened near the tunnels) with all of the aftershocks that are sure to follow. Can't believe that the tunnels held up!
> 
> Anyway, hang in there, mate. I've been through at least two major earthquakes in California that were over 7 on the Richter scale. Take a bit to get all of the damage sorted and back to a normal schedule.


Cheers for that. Wellington where I work has got off lightly , but we have about 60 buildings closed at the moment. A 9 story car park about 1/4 mile from work is in risk of collapsing which isn't good.Work colleagues comparing notes saying we felt a like having motion sickness today with over 1700 aftershocks since Sunday. Still , nothing compared to the small communities down south. 

Can't imagine a 7 plus in close proximity ! Must of been bad.


----------



## Amorel

https://tumbleweeddealer420.bandcamp.com/album/western-horror
https://baroncrane.bandcamp.com/album/ep1
https://baroncrane.bandcamp.com/album/electric-shades
https://kingofnone.bandcamp.com/album/troubles-by-the-score
https://bunyip.bandcamp.com/album/skunge


----------



## OldNewb

David Bowie - Legacy


----------



## NealfromNZ

Introduced my 4 y/o daughter to Queen today. Hilarious reaction to "we will rock you"
Kind of hip hop , ballet , modern dance interoperation from her all in time to the beat.


----------



## JohnKuthe...

"Walk Like A Camel" by Southern Culture On The Skids!

John Kuthe...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

https://youtu.be/tu-NvEec8y8


----------



## Orion525iT

psychedelic tinged rock out of Greece

Naxatras - II

https://youtu.be/GL0VldJ2Ps8


----------



## rob feature




----------



## JohnKuthe...

Orion525iT said:


> psychedelic tinged rock out of Greece
> 
> Naxatras - II
> 
> https://youtu.be/GL0VldJ2Ps8


Thanks I DLed it to my hard drive as an MP3 file. That;s the way I rock!

John Kuthe...


----------



## DavidRam

Love Royksopp - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_aFSNB8E5Y&list=RD0_aFSNB8E5Y


----------



## Orion525iT

JohnKuthe... said:


> Thanks I DLed it to my hard drive as an MP3 file. That;s the way I rock!
> 
> John Kuthe...


apparently it is a direct to master analog live recording.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

i love living in the city by fear


----------



## Orion525iT

The Claypool Lennon Delirium.

Les Claypool and Sean Lennon (Yep, the spawn of John Lennon and Yoko) together in one band? Why not!?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6GPJhDeRYQ

Proggy as ****.


----------



## rob feature




----------



## Mike Bober

Some NEW and FREE Joe Satriani remixes for download! .MP3 and .FLAC file choice. Enjoy

Joe Satriani - discography > supernova remix - the free ep


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## solacedagony

Apparently there's a thing called electro swing. And it's awesome


----------



## solacedagony

Some excellent prog


----------



## seafish

Dam good song, also good SQ--

Chris Rea -- The road to Hell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQhVV7WpLk


----------



## seafish

Also, Charles "Snowy" White, from Thin Lizzy, sounding very much like Mark Knopfler--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Sl8JH2jq0g


----------



## soundstreamer

Just heard Big Something-A Simple Vision for the first time the other day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UVYPSlzivw


----------



## bbfoto

Had this "spinning" this evening. Skip ahead to 2m17s for the music.


----------



## bbfoto

Driving through the twisties in a fast and fun car...


----------



## NealfromNZ

solacedagony said:


> Apparently there's a thing called electro swing. And it's awesome


I think caravan palace is up there for this genre. Sound cloud is a good source for electroswing and mash ups. You might also like the soundtrack to a movie called swing kids.


----------



## What?




----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> Had this "spinning" this evening. Skip ahead to 2m17s for the music.


Been listening to this and studio track version throughout the day. Very nice.

The song familiar is quite cool. Took a couple of plays to realise it wasn't a duet and that her voice had been processed to sound like a male.


----------



## hyuna

Do you guys have some recommendations for pop music?


----------



## hyuna

I enjoy listening to pop music.


----------



## JohnKuthe...

hyuna said:


> Do you guys have some recommendations for pop music?


Several! "Sugar Sugar" by The Archies is one! And Blondie's first album is too! Jackson 5 were hot back in the day!

John Kuthe...


----------



## robtr8

Gnash: i hate u, i love u but the clean version.


----------



## Alrojoca

First time listening, first time like


Short but effective 
https://youtu.be/7XcLneUnYv8









Not short, still first good impression 

https://youtu.be/-DcDGCkCoBY


----------



## Kazuhiro

https://youtu.be/-WpLY0npSkI?t=5255


----------



## rob feature

edit: well, that didn't work

Zero 7: The Garden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unJaK8XhPqU&list=PLVrqg1BB4ysTRjrwReyj5dFSbx2vwiRUC


----------



## NealfromNZ

2017 seems to be a bit of a year for well known singers to pass on. Remember George Michael songs from my teens. Liked one of his less well known songs. Perhaps more jazz than pop but very well produced. I've demo'd this track to a number of people over the years. Good one for midbass and sub timing. Would have been interesting as to where his music was heading.


----------



## OramG

Beggin' by Madcon


----------



## bbfoto

Just chillin' this evening...


----------



## MrGreen83

A 7 minute concert in your vehicle that will BLOW your socks off! (Thank me later!!!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jheitt142

Been listening to Alice in chains the MTV unplugged album. It's great, all the dynamics. Ups downs and arounds! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS

street.terror said:


> Been listening to Alice in chains the MTV unplugged album. It's great, all the dynamics. Ups downs and arounds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Which version you got? 
CD version is dynamic but vinyl is even more dynamic. 



...listening to olaf stuut - run


----------



## Jheitt142

Cd version. I dint have a turntable in the truck! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

MrGreen83 said:


> A 7 minute concert in your vehicle that will BLOW your socks off! (Thank me later!!!)



Thanks for that! VERY nice! Love the groove and 'dem horns. Buying it now.


.


----------



## bbfoto

.

I've been enjoying the Soundtrack from "The Last of Us" by Gustavo Santaolalla. Nice SQ with excellent acoustic guitar, strings, sound EFX, and some impactful percussion.










https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmW70ymwG0gjiSeN8ivEzwlTKmbB









...And a few from my GF's ChillOut/Downtempo/Atmospheric collection that seemed to fit the mood while we were driving up coast Hwy 1 through Big Sur to Carmel at night in pouring rain...

"Leaving For Good" - Galimatias (Luna Soul EP)




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0079TEFD8/


"Make You Feel" & "Can I" - Galimatias & Alina Baraz (Urban Flora EP)








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XO2XOMM/


----------



## bbfoto

Alrojoca said:


> First time listening, first time like
> 
> Not short, still first good impression



Al, I liked this one a lot. Thanks! ...kind of like Dredg's "El Cielo" album without the vocals.


----------



## Alrojoca

bbfoto said:


> Al, I liked this one a lot. Thanks! ...kind of like Dredg's "El Cielo" album without the vocals.



I'm glad you liked it and thanks for sharing Dredg, it sounds good also.


This Jan 20th Jordan Rudess will have a tribute to Keith Emerson in Anaheim CA at 4:30 and it can be live streamed at the Korg site according to what he wrote on a FB post. 

A little smooth jazz rock fusion just to share something I also enjoy



https://youtu.be/8kz7eLZmVWQ


----------



## bradknob

Mispost


----------



## AAAAAAA

Here is quite possibly the best thing from 2016

You are all welcome 






The video is.... incredible by the way. Full of 80's nostalgia. Deserves a full screen experience.


----------



## Jheitt142

^ Did I just watch the anime version of the road warrior 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA

street.terror said:


> ^ Did I just watch the anime version of the road warrior
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


You might be right, there are a lot of homages in there, not shown in the video but after the cassette breaks they have to sing the song for "cyborg" to regain his powers and so he does hulk Hogan and after optimus prime. hehe. But in the 80's, bikes, Pegasus, wolfs were everywhere hehe. A bird bringing the sword reminds my of power rangers...


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## NealfromNZ

Sound track to Disneys Moana has featured highly in the household this week.

Finally got some me time on the stereo
Always like to hear how a band stands up away from the usual studio process.


----------



## Alrojoca

At the bottom before moving to the top of the page


----------



## Frijoles24

Must have well tuned midrange and lows for this to be epic. Pipe organ can go as low as 16hz and can potentially become mushy. Violins median range is 400hz

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Stravinsky: Three Dances From Petrouchka 
this is the pipe organ transcription.

Tchaikovsky's Violin concerto preferably Itzak Pearlman (my favorite violinist). Around 8 minutes of the first movement, there is a violin solo cadenza.


oPs edit: those are my top albums. yesterday and today was tchaikovskys swan lake, Russian philharmonic


----------



## bbfoto

Frijoles24 said:


> Must have well tuned midrange and lows for this to be epic. Pipe organ can go as low as 16hz and can potentially become mushy. Violins median range is 400hz
> 
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Stravinsky: Three Dances From Petrouchka
> this is the pipe organ transcription.
> 
> Tchaikovsky's Violin concerto preferably Itzak Pearlman (my favorite violinist). Around 8 minutes of the first movement, there is a violin solo cadenza.
> 
> oPs edit: those are my top albums. yesterday and today was tchaikovskys swan lake, Russian philharmonic


I'm fairly certain that I have these, but to be sure that I have the versions you are referring to, do you have the Record Label and Catalog # or UPC # for each of these releases? ...assuming that they are CD or SACD discs. If not, do you have the Links to the Downloads?

Thanks.


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Sound track to Disneys Moana has featured highly in the household this week.
> 
> Finally got some me time on the stereo
> Always like to hear how a band stands up away from the usual studio process.



Good stuff, Neal. Thx


----------



## MikeS

Infected Mushroom - Return to the Sauce


----------



## Alrojoca

Just a cut short version since the typical minimum time for songs from these guys are 15 plus minutes each







https://youtu.be/b-AGdlyoR5A


----------



## bbfoto

Spinning a selection from the "*Jam In The Van*" sessions this evening...

Real Funk, Son!...the _*Pimps Of Joytime*_...



























Three from _Larkin Poe's_ session...


















And one from _Gary Clark, Jr._


----------



## Alrojoca

I enjoyed those pimps of joy time the most, a lot of fun, I find they have a bluessy tone to their funky music, solos, changes, faster, higher, keeps me listening.

Almost totally changed my mood and kept me from posting this. 

Nova Collective rock


----------



## bbfoto

I posted these in the "Must-Have SQ Albums" thread as well.

_*Vanessa Fernandez - Use Me*_ album.

Really great SQ and nice, soulful singing. Great kick drum on this track..._Here But I'm Gone_...







And _*Midnight Blues*_ by _*Snowy White*_


----------



## robtr8

That Snowy White thing showed up in suggestions a month or so ago on my YouTube page. Finally succumbed to the clickbait and was well rewarded with a great tune. Dug a little deeper and found this:

https://youtu.be/Dw9e8Mnxpd0


----------



## brumledb

I found the this whole album pretty enjoyable. **Edit** I was trying to link to the entire album playlist but could not figure out how to do that.


----------



## Frijoles24

bbfoto said:


> I'm fairly certain that I have these, but to be sure that I have the versions you are referring to, do you have the Record Label and Catalog # or UPC # for each of these releases? ...assuming that they are CD or SACD discs. If not, do you have the Links to the Downloads?
> 
> Thanks.


ASIN: B000001Q80

and the violin concerto, you can really listen to whoever you enjoy as a violinist.


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto said:


> I'm fairly certain that I have these, but to be sure that I have the versions you are referring to, do you have the Record Label and Catalog # or UPC # for each of these releases? ...assuming that they are CD or SACD discs. If not, do you have the Links to the Downloads?
> 
> Thanks.





Frijoles24 said:


> ASIN: B000001Q80
> 
> and the violin concerto, you can really listen to whoever you enjoy as a violinist.


Thanks for the details.


----------



## Aslmx

http://youtu.be/n_aVFVveJNs


----------



## bbfoto

Quite a bit of reverb in the beginning, but I still enjoy this performance quite a bit...


----------



## bbfoto

_Play That Funky Music_ by Wild Cherry - Drum Cover


----------



## bbfoto

Great SQ, Vocal and Instrument Layering, Sound Stage, Kick Drum...











_Rachael Kilgour - Deep Bruises_ from her new _Rabbit in the Road_ album


And this one gets me moving...not great but something about it hooks me...

_Human Tetris - Baltic Sea_

_Human Tetris - Happy Way in the Maze of Rebirth _Album

^ Check out their Cover of the _Eurythmics_ "_Talk to Me Like Lovers Do (Here Comes the Rain Again)_"


----------



## Orion525iT

Tomahawk

One part Helmet, one part Jesus Lizard, one part Melvins, on part Faith No More.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6_Rc9mOAic


----------



## Aslmx

bbfoto said:


> _Play That Funky Music_ by Wild Cherry - Drum Cover


I love drum covers!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G2S_KIErBWc


----------



## bbfoto

Orion525iT said:


> Tomahawk
> 
> One part Helmet, one part Jesus Lizard, one part Melvins, on part Faith No More.


_Tomahawk's_ self-titled album is in my everyday playlist and is probably my favorite of theirs to date.  I think I posted it in this thread somewhere like 20 pages back.




Aslmx said:


> I love drum covers!


Yup, gotta love the drum covers, especially when combined with a hottie.


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## Aslmx

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Vv9Zfdk90


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## NealfromNZ

Quite like the arrangement on this


----------



## abusiveDAD

https://youtu.be/-j2c_lqothQ


----------



## Kazuhiro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flqejy9xAGU


----------



## Homez599

^ I can dig this


----------



## solacedagony

Alrojoca said:


>


I've been listening to this since the album came out. Really enjoyable.


----------



## solacedagony

Alrojoca said:


> I enjoyed those pimps of joy time the most, a lot of fun, I find they have a bluessy tone to their funky music, solos, changes, faster, higher, keeps me listening.
> 
> Almost totally changed my mood and kept me from posting this.
> 
> Nova Collective rock


That is excellent. Can't wait to hear the full length.


----------



## percy072

The animal - Bissonette...funky

https://youtu.be/vk3Jk7F4eN4


----------



## DC/Hertz

Kid Rock devil without a cause


----------



## felix509

Sitting home today.......


----------



## bbfoto

If you know and like _Lissie_, you'll probably like this...


















*Sara Watkins - Young In All The Wrong Ways - Full Album*

.


----------



## seafish

Every once in awhile I love me some Bonnie Rait, but this cut from 1972 is superb....maybe cause of who she is playing with (Lowell George from Little Feat), maybe because she is only 22 yo or maybe just cause she is a little stoned ?? LOL

Stoned intro until about 2:40, then the song....BEAUTIFUL!!!

https://youtu.be/x4tJiyU_gjY


----------



## bbfoto

^Nice! Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Old School stereo separation goodness.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeKw6c9aTJ0

Never can have enough cow bell!


----------



## MikeS

The butts band 
Jerry Cantrell - Degradation trip


----------



## trenion

My latest favorite, Versace on the Floor.


----------



## Aldaa

bbfoto said:


> I posted these in the "Must-Have SQ Albums" thread as well.
> 
> _*Vanessa Fernandez - Use Me*_ album.
> 
> Really great SQ and nice, soulful singing. Great kick drum on this track..._Here But I'm Gone_...


That's a really good cover! Have you heard the original? The story behind the album's recording is both sad and inspirational.


----------



## DC/Hertz

STP Core


----------



## felix509

High Resolution Audio said:


> Old School stereo separation goodness.
> 
> Never can have enough cow bell!




I HATE Cowbells...... Blame Mississippi State Football fans.........


----------



## nineball76

I'm not really into Nickelback, nothing personal just a little too Canadian for me, but this song speaks to me emotionally. I have a great fondness for Dimebag Darryl and still mourn his loss every year. 

https://youtu.be/qUuYQOazw4U


----------



## bertholomey

New favorite singer - Thanks Billy!






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iGHlv3_4k0#t=283.248625

Edit: 
Beginning to really hate this site....more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> New favorite singer - Thanks Billy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iGHlv3_4k0
> 
> Edit:
> Beginning to really hate this site....more trouble than it is worth.


Mmmmmm, Carmen Gomes. Yup, there is some fantastic Hi-Res music on the SoundLiaison web site.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Mmmmmm, Carmen Gomes. There is some fantastic Hi-Res music on the SoundLiaison web site.


Yep....bought it all.....thanks for pointing me to that site


----------



## truckguy

This is new to me but not that new. Dying for a new Tool album. It's called Descending. 

https://youtu.be/1pN1Qs9piN0


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto said:


> Mmmmmm, Carmen Gomes. Yup, there is some fantastic Hi-Res music on the SoundLiaison web site.





bertholomey said:


> Yep....bought it all.....thanks for pointing me to that site


Jason, Here's another site that you might like. There's not much in their catalog at this date, but what is there is pretty special.

*JustListen Native DSD*


----------



## bertholomey

Yep! Discovered that site recently when a buddy had his Mojo sent to me to play with....there was a card included 'inviting' the Mojo purchaser to download a free album - I downloaded '8 Ensembles in 1 Bit' in a few different bit rates. I enjoyed the video as well - especially seeing the AKG K1000 headphones in use.


----------



## bbfoto

^NICE! 


Now you HAVE to give your impressions on Steve's High-End Head Unit Shootout thread!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> ^NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you HAVE to give your impressions on Steve's High-End Head Unit Shootout thread!




Been reading the impressions on that thread - just haven't invested the time. Probably use the AP NZ3AlBe's instead of the headphones.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Been reading the impressions on that thread - just haven't invested the time. Probably use the AP NZ3AlBe's instead of the headphones.



Cool. You might want to give it a shot with the cans as well. Just make sure you play back with a system that can resolve the Low End. It's important in this test, as are all of the other frequency ranges.


----------



## DC/Hertz

Bush's new album. Black and white rainbows


----------



## rob feature

Erykah Badu

Worldwide Underground

fun album :rockon:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsyJ8ojaA68&list=PLy5zLwo5RGZFq6aTP3PfNvqTNwVSstjKE


----------



## AyOne

Cara Dillon is on of my favorite female vocalists.

https://youtu.be/vsSkJWVECnw

Lissie is great too.


----------



## Aslmx

Wish I could put this to better quality. 
http://youtu.be/heru1kAGYSA


----------



## Aslmx

I thought this one was good
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UuvsDd76EXI


----------



## NealfromNZ

After an earlier post in here I've been enjoying David Maxim Micic. One of those talented musician / producers that will play instruments, sample sounds such as creaking chairs, cats and anything that's part of his environment and then record a mini album on home studio equipment. 

To me his album ECO is near perfect. It in compasses everything from a delicate piano vals to full on progressive lead guitar. He often morphs the sound of things and initially when played I thought I had issues with my speakers on some tracks. Ended up being deliberate distortion in places..,.

Anyway. Rambling on. His new album is out. In usual fashion he give the stereo a good work out. Check it out on YouTube/ Bandcamp 






Old album echo here if you missed in an earlier post


----------



## DC/Hertz

Rick Ross new album- Rather you then me
It's actually pretty good. A lot of deep rumble and lively highs.


----------



## DC/Hertz

Everclear- black is the new black. 
They did a good job on this album. Drums are layered good and the kick strike has great resolution.


----------



## p-lethal

slightly stoopid - 2am

this song sounds amazing from beginning to end


----------



## DC/Hertz

Def Leppard- Viva! Hysteria. Damn good album


----------



## brainbot1

p-lethal said:


> slightly stoopid - 2am
> 
> this song sounds amazing from beginning to end




Fellow stoopid fan. Chronchitis in general is a gem. 

However I am listening to death music today 

Eprom and G jones - Warrior https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok56OiaQCGY


for more feels
Oneohtrix Point Never - Chrome Country
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbqBXkmukr4

Matt Lange - Fade into You (Mazzy Star cover) https://soundcloud.com/mattlange/matt-lange-fade-into-you-mazzy-star-cover

You're welcome, thank me later.


----------



## truckerfte

My ears are still ringing from listening to a live version of Dude looks like a lady. I forgot during this build that rock isn't supposed to be listened to while munching on cheese and wine, gushing over a perfect stage with warm tonality.

Its supposed to sound like a dinosaur eating cars.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Johnnyswim...awesome duo. I'm literally listening to them right now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion525iT

Little something out of Argentina this time. 

Tei Shi


----------



## brumledb

p-lethal said:


> slightly stoopid - 2am
> 
> this song sounds amazing from beginning to end


I had never listened to Slightly Stoopid but now I am hooked. Awesome music.


I found this last night on Tidal. I can't find a link to the full album but the whole thing is really good. I actually like the other tracks more than this song but youtube only has two tracks from this album.


----------



## crackinhedz

edit: not sure why I cannot get youtube to show correctly?


----------



## brumledb

crackinhedz said:


> edit: not sure why I cannot get youtube to show correctly?


You only put the part after the = sign between the youtube brackets.


----------



## crackinhedz

Cello Wars - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgAlQuqzl8o

Mission Impossible (Piano/Cello/Violin) ft. Lindsey Stirling - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p0BqUcQ7i0


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## DC/Hertz

Lionel Ritchie. The definitive collection


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## BillC

Mark Knophler the theme from Cal, especially "the long road" awesome sq music, plus its really relaxing on the drive home from a hectic day at work.

Alternately Panteras first 3 cd's for the drive in to get wound up for the day to come hahahaha.


----------



## crackinhedz

Nouela - The Sound Of Silence


Great cover.


----------



## SkizeR

pretty heavy and catchy(?) instrumental..


----------



## brumledb




----------



## percy072




----------



## dyno

Blast from the past 1987, Death Angel, Voracious Souls. https://youtu.be/vel0SwC90Og


----------



## barrys

Merle haggard the bluegrass sessions is awesome !


----------



## DC/Hertz

barrys said:


> Merle haggard the bluegrass sessions is awesome !


I went back this week but not that far back. 
Charlie Daniels band- essentials.


----------



## nhtunes

Today I couldn't get enough of one of my favorites, some good old Slam Grass by Leftover Salmon- live show Leftover Salmon Live at The Barrel House Brewing Co. on 2000-08-15 https://archive.org/details/los2000-08-15.sbd.flac16 Excellent sound quality and great music to boot.


----------



## Rocketjones

This song's always a lot of fun ha.
https://youtu.be/K3WBWy1Rf94


----------



## DC/Hertz

Warrant - Cherry pie album.


----------



## robtr8

https://youtu.be/Zu8B4UeR4Pk

https://youtu.be/2en4ofkt1eo

https://youtu.be/TFyh6KbUWVc

https://youtu.be/-a1sbV2qDrU


----------



## rob feature

Aphex Twin _Syro_

Without a doubt one of the funkiest albums I've heard lately

Turn this one way up & Enjoy!

https://youtu.be/RUAJ8KLGqis?list=PL3nf61Dqf0ZbnIiPPzcoE5iK52YeyL011


----------



## bbfoto

Sophia Pfister with studio session legend Tim Pierce on guitar.


----------



## bertholomey

Love Bonobo!






"Love is in the eyes of the beholder I
used to keep a lighthouse lit for you
Hoping there’s a chance you would stay sober and
find your way back home without the booze

In this deep hole of shame
I‘ve got secrets buried
In this deep hole of shame
there is no one to call

Love is in the eyes of the beholder I’ve
kept the clouds at distance from the blue
Hoping there’s a chance we’d change it over
Picking up the pieces and make do

Love is in the eyes of the beholder I
used to keep a lighthouse lit for you
Hoping there’s a chance you would stay sober but
it’s not up to me to guide you through

Counter melody:
We were fighting but its over now
picking pieces off the ground
Once so reckless but I’m older now
picking pieces off the ground

Picking pieces
picking pieces off the ground"


----------



## Donanon

Ray Charles 'Modern Sounds in Country and Western Music'


Probably his best studio album.



D.


----------



## bbfoto

Adding Drums to a Lumineers track.


----------



## bassfreak85




----------



## serlvz

A Momentary Lapse of Reason - Pink Floyd


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## brumledb




----------



## brumledb

Alrojoca said:


>


Wow, I really enjoyed that (especially the bluesy part).


----------



## Alrojoca

brumledb said:


> Wow, I really enjoyed that (especially the bluesy part).


Yes, they are quite a package, in most of their cd's and most songs are over 40 mins, I find a lot of similarities in some parts of some CDs to jethro Tull, Kansas, Genesis and a few others like ELO as he said and in some ELP adding a little metal in the mix for some fun.
That's on the last not yet released cd, that is getting some extra attention already. 


I find these guys similar to the flower Kings, not too much on the style but the long 30 min plus songs and the way it flows and entertains, I don't know what it is but I can hear it and never get tired of it, progressions, fusion, classic rock parts, jazz, blues, they don't have the metal part as Ayreon, but it's good smooth progressive rock and not for th average listener either.


----------



## Alrojoca

She picked up this for me also.


----------



## brainbot1

For those who enjoy synths, this song is gold

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_L0iUF69x0


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## Alrojoca

Shorter piece from the guys I posted earlier, more cool metal with a little Queen touch to it in some parts.


----------



## norurb

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor.

https://youtu.be/ho9rZjlsyYY


----------



## Aldaa

Been listening to these on repeat. Check em out if you like house/deep house with live instruments or neo-soul.


----------



## bbfoto

For the Progressive Rock fans here, check out the new *Paper Motion* album that is available in true DSD/DXD from the _NativeDSD_ website.

Here's a Teaser video...







You can Download TRACK 8 for FREE Here (WARNING, it is a 382 MB file!)...

*Native DSD & TRPTK - Paper Motion - Track 08 - 2ch DXD FLAC Direct Download Link*


You can check out the album and LISTEN to SAMPLES of the other Tracks Here...

*NativeDSD & TRPTK present the Paper Motion album - Catalog No. TTK0006* 

.


----------



## bassfreak85

DJ Trashy


----------



## NealfromNZ

Kaleo. Great voice, some interesting tracks and great band.


----------



## rob feature

Lyle Lovett - _Step Inside This House_ - 2CD kit

GREAT SQ album. Great album all around.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Jpowers

¡Mayday! - Believers album. Lots going on in this album. I recommend It!

http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nfBcBs2iqgM


----------



## V 2the C

RIP


----------



## S550 DROPTOP

Alice in Chains - MTV Unplugged


----------



## seafish

Godsmack covering "Come together" --

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPi-MOxR0l4

Also, though the video S*CKS big time (Seriously, no need to watch just listen!!!! LOL),this Boboflex cover of "Sound of Silence" is pretty effin' good!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-1D5N7Bzrk


----------



## Orion525iT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGFj9AMk83A



RIP Chris

I'm ****ing devastated.


----------



## percy072

This whole concert...audio and video!! One of the BEST metal bands EVER :rockon:






Also stumbled across this CD a couple day's ago...forgot how good it was. 






One more...whole album is pretty good,


----------



## juiceweazel

S550 DROPTOP said:


> Alice in Chains - MTV Unplugged


This is one of my favorite Albums. The stage is so wide & the sound quality is amazing, especially for a live show. They really outdid themselves on this one.


----------



## dyno

Swallow the Sun - Lights on the Lake
Doom/death from Finland

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg3UKRqlILE


----------



## NealfromNZ

A track I hadn't heard for quite some time. So have a listen to this 1960 track. The youtube transcoding has collapsed the soundstage a bit. Have a listen, I like how the three singers and guitars are well positioned across a very wide sound stage. 

Caution , older folk music


----------



## NealfromNZ

TV advert doing the rounds here. 90 second loop seems stuck in my head. Some nice low end on the drums.


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## DC/Hertz

Saliva's greatest hits. Awesome for 4 windows down riding


----------



## drop1

Trick and cubic "easy" (Niekisch and Hermann dub.)

https://youtu.be/RzZyyEZ011I

And I've probably listened to this recording of money for nothing 20 times in the last 2 days. I haven't heard another recording of it that comes close to sounding this good.


----------



## MikeS

The Colorist & Emiliana Torrini

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfVrdOp2Btw


----------



## seafish

May want to listen to this with a grain of salt....my sixteen yo turned me on to it...LOL... but I kinda like it --

Imagine Dragons -- Believer


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYiXGmz5Fa4


----------



## Lou Frasier2

a melvins compilation


----------



## seafish

Blues with a twist-- I LIKE it!!

Joe Bonamassa (guitar) and Tina Guo (cello)
Live at Carnegie Hall Acoustic


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQBkV7s0sV0


----------



## bassfreak85

bone thugs and harmony


----------



## NealfromNZ

Some hard dance to get my week started. Amps got nice and warm.
Been smiling all day.


----------



## Alrojoca

Next page please for Visitor 2035


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## serlvz

Sam McClain - When the Hurt Is Over

https://youtu.be/kBZnTo2SuA0


----------



## seafish

An original and very fun rockabilly tune--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUiYamjM4GU


----------



## seafish

And the same guy, Justin Johnson, playing a cover of "While my guitar gently weeps" on an oil can guitar...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-dmuTEhWdk

And his tribute to Leonard Cohen--TOO beautiful to not listen to!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ulF4NWjHCI


----------



## seafish

Ok, just one more original from Justin Johnson...don;t even know how to describe it..rockabilly bluegrass ?? Guess I'll let the name speak for itself "Wood & Weed" LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZALyJRa5V88


----------



## DavidRam

She has a weird voice, but I really like it...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuocmqLRgOM


----------



## seafish

And now for something COMPLETELY different--

a South Korean prodigy uses a Gayageum to play Voodoo Child--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfOHjeI-Bns

ALOT of her other songs are all worth checking out as well!!!


----------



## drop1

I'm looking for a specific Japanese artist mention earlier in this thread but I can't find him. He does electronic but his sounds are so realistic you can almost touch them.
Maybe yoshihiro , hell I don't know. I've searched and searched and can't find anything.


----------



## subterFUSE

Electronic classics.....

One of my all-time favorite tracks. Easily in my top 10.

Young American Primitive - YAP (Angel's Hand)


----------



## drop1

subterFUSE said:


> Electronic classics.....
> 
> One of my all-time favorite tracks. Easily in my top 10.
> 
> Young American Primitive - YAP (Angel's Hand)


I went through all the old northern exposure mixes earlier this week. Some of their stuff could have easily fit in there.


----------



## subterFUSE

drop1 said:


> I went through all the old northern exposure mixes earlier this week. Some of their stuff could have easily fit in there.




Young American Primitive "These Waves" was on Northern Exposure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2

propaganda by sepulture


----------



## drop1

subterFUSE said:


> Young American Primitive "These Waves" was on Northern Exposure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess that makes sense then lol.
I miss the old music. Late 90's early 2000's. 
I appreciate the sound quality of the newer stuff but the music lost its soul along the way. Tracks in the same genre used to sound completely different from each other.
Now everything sounds the same. 
Maybe that was part if the appeal. The fuzzy warm tones from 909's and 303's. The thick rich sound of the access virus synth. 
Computers are cool and all but they don't have that good old fashioned analog sound.
That and producers used to put so much raw emotion into their tracks. I'm a sucker for dark, sad or aggressive tracks . I never did get along with uplifting , bubbley happy music. It always comes across as pure cheese to me.

I jumped around writing that a lot but it's not often I fond someone who appreciates older electronic music.
I used to dj and I still constantly rummage through beatport for music. It just isn't the same.
It's all dead mice and marshmallows.
Most stuff I hear today sounds like it made made in the first edition of fruity loops.


----------



## subterFUSE

I have a 5000 piece vinyl collection of 1990s - early 2000s prog house. Believe me, I get your perspective whole heartedly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1

subterFUSE said:


> I have a 5000 piece vinyl collection of 1990s - early 2000s prog house. Believe me, I get your perspective whole heartedly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lost my vinyl collection in the flood last August. That hurt. Itnwoukd tske me a lifetime to find them all again even then I doubt I could get them all back. So many white labels . Tons of limited release and promo. Hard to even think about it. Having 6 ft of water in my house and car saving the records really wasnt even an option. I tried but case after case of records the cases were melted together and bonded with flood water. You know how heavy a crate of vinyl is. Now image it completely water logged :/. My collection was only second to losing my computers. A lifetime of pictures, videos and music. All of my own productions and software gone. I thought I was smart and backed up on 3 separate drives. Should have invested in the cloud.
Being homeless was very humbling.


----------



## brainbot1

I've been doing a deep dive lately on the following artists. The power of synthesizers

Oneohtrix point never spotify link
Tim Hecker spotify link
RRose spotify link


----------



## Porsche

santana--guitar heaven

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkKpsq8GSfs


----------



## Jcmamma

Been grooving on big gigantic lately

https://youtu.be/KXlvAptAl60


----------



## Jcmamma

https://youtu.be/gNWATpE07j8


----------



## Jcmamma

Here is a mix of resent artists ...

https://youtu.be/V4SkIxrYPPU


https://youtu.be/gx4rsZkCCss

https://youtu.be/EgdOs5-3VWQ

https://youtu.be/Twix375Me4Q

https://youtu.be/0Gxz0SnW_i0

https://youtu.be/COcl5ieTVIY

https://youtu.be/0oB8jPot2Ug


----------



## Lou Frasier2

+
https://youtu.be/u9C7o3WGMoE/YOUTUBE] early 80s punk, discharge " title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video






https://youtu.be/u9C7o3WGMoE/YOUTUBE] early 80s punk, discharge ">
https://youtu.be/u9C7o3WGMoE/YOUTUBE] early 80s punk, discharge " />

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## brumledb




----------



## vet883

Chicago transit authority and dire straights .


----------



## EstBndNDown

Journey - Time3
Mercy Me - Lifer


----------



## drop1

Grouch "mayan toolkit".
Psybreaks has caught my interest lately. All the great sounds if psytrance with funky beats and no droning bass side chained to every kick drum. 

If you look this song up on YouTube look for a video below it with a playlist attached. That playlist has some wild sounds in it. The imaging in some of it is incredible.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

+
https://youtu.be/uA4hSZ1Xy1g?list=PLDC43E556EFD967AA/YOUTUBE]" title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video






https://youtu.be/uA4hSZ1Xy1g?list=PLDC43E556EFD967AA/YOUTUBE]">
https://youtu.be/uA4hSZ1Xy1g?list=PLDC43E556EFD967AA/YOUTUBE]" />

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## NealfromNZ

A few local bands to start my weekend


----------



## dratunes

Phoetus Inc. Album titled Sink https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNLuocKLX7A&t=238s


----------



## diy.phil

I'm listening to strange SQ in karaoke place now! (Living in a suitcase, going from city/country to city/country.)


----------



## diy.phil

These guys like to sing old school stuff!


----------



## bertholomey

Listening to a bunch of Linkin Park yesterday - shame that I pull out great music that I haven't listened to in a while when an artist dies.......

My sister alerted me to this.......talent.......


----------



## TallTexan

RIP Chester. 

But on a completely different note, I've been digging this jazz strings group:
Ponty/Clarke/Lagrene Stretch From D-Stringz.

Most jazz aficionados will know who Stanley Clark formally bass man for Chick Corea's Return to Forever (RTF). John Luc Ponty is a jazz violinist and has done extensive work both solo and with other greats like Zappa and RTF. I'm not as familiar with Biréli Lagrène.

What I dig about this song is its all just strings. The recording is also good with one particular section I like with Jean-Luc playing the violin dead center and Stanley Clark far right. Its a great mid bass song.

Speaking of basses, I was blown away with the bass tones coming dead center solo from Jaco Pastorius  playing Portrait of Tracy I have to admit some of this song sounds like someone just noodling around on his bass, but Jaco brings it all back into something resembling a rhythmic song by the end. Its just the quivering/echoing substained bass notes that had me turning the volume down because of the intensity.


----------



## Holmz

From Australia some rap...

A bit of everything here with a symphony, mentions of heroine, a stripper, a retiree and war veteran...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ehRmlYQlk


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## ARCuhTEK

If you have not heard this song in your vehicle, especially if you have a nice high end SQ system...you are missing out! AMMMMAZING.


----------



## crackinhedz

Big Daddy - Eye of the Tiger

https://youtu.be/sW7n8eArJV0


----------



## bbfoto

This track is titled, "Mopti"...

Give it a minute + to get going...and witness one of the best "drummer faces" of all time. 

There's a drum solo later in the track, and maybe _Jazzi_ (if he sees this) will notice the use of his beloved Earthworks microphones for the overhead and kick drum mics.


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## Jcmamma

https://youtu.be/U3cgNm_f2ow


----------



## Theguy6792

Now that I have my setup (partially) finished in my Elantra, I am finally starting to appreciate my tunes a lot more than ever. Normally I jam out daily to old(er) boom bap hip hop style music (*GangStarr, Esoteric, AOTP etc.*) and pretty much everything else (literally). However lately I've been listening to *Glass Animals* more than ever. Completely different sound these guys produce, and their notes are just unreal. Their mids/highs are super crisp and the lows pound. They're more of an indie alternative and (if that's what your into) I think everyone should check them out.

*Black Mambo, Gooey, The Other Side of Paradise* just to name a few songs that will be sure to put your subs to work!


----------



## Arenumbi

Two is better than one


----------



## Holmz

NealfromNZ said:


> A few local bands to start my weekend
> ...


That was not what I expected.
But it was good.

It does have a Hot House Flowers or Crowded house sound.


----------



## mzmtg

Just now? This:
https://youtu.be/4DDCNk_ezew


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Im usually into metalcore which is how I found these guys. The soul voice is Jonny Craig, who is the lead singer of Slaves and was previously with Dance Gavin Dance and Emarosa, and the other guy is Tilian who is currently the lead singer of Dance Gavin Dance. They both have very good singing voices imo. 


https://youtu.be/6s7s-wyK7jE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conehunter76

Rabih Abou Khalil - Blue Camel


----------



## Alrojoca

The stage for this track is quite an experience , specially the drums.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Holmz said:


> That was not what I expected.
> But it was good.
> 
> It does have a Hot House Flowers or Crowded house sound.



Yeah , trip hop from Neil Finn , not his usual collaboration. 

Same can be said for the "The Adults" Same guy is better known for this band


----------



## brumledb




----------



## brainbot1

been getting more into running lately so techno has been a staple. Rrose is always pretty crazy but this track in particular has me sprinting at mile 10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWxKNQE8DOE


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Theguy6792 said:


> Now that I have my setup (partially) finished in my Elantra, I am finally starting to appreciate my tunes a lot more than ever. Normally I jam out daily to old(er) boom bap hip hop style music (*GangStarr, Esoteric, AOTP etc.*) and pretty much everything else (literally). However lately I've been listening to *Glass Animals* more than ever. Completely different sound these guys produce, and their notes are just unreal. Their mids/highs are super crisp and the lows pound. They're more of an indie alternative and (if that's what your into) I think everyone should check them out.
> 
> *Black Mambo, Gooey, The Other Side of Paradise* just to name a few songs that will be sure to put your subs to work!


Interesting that you mention this....I coincidentally added Gooey to a playlist today. Unfortunately, I have not yet listened to it. I will now!


----------



## Alrojoca

Some Led Zeppelin inspired vocals maybe, this first track 



















Oh! that flute jethro Tull inspired I'm sure


----------



## Aldaa

so I just discovered this today, but this track is AMAZING. my favorite bassist, Pino Palladino, on the track too!


----------



## Reddiez

is there anyone here interested in Nicolas de Angelis music?
I'm listening to Pres du coeur


----------



## mzmtg

For the drive in to work this morning:


----------



## seafish

more of the amazing Justin Johnson with his acoustic psychobilly bluegrass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKRBvCu1b1A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDpoSLyk40g


----------



## seafish

And Justin Johnsons cover of Lynard Skynards Simple Man--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_6-6reMDRQ

more original psychobilly--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2DuBYdo5Rk


His original interpretation of Django Reinhardt--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho_9Cox5vLE


----------



## Jcmamma

^^^ bad a$$ mofo^^^right there.


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## plcrides

monkey gone to heaven by the pixies
dont cry (original) guns n rose's and check out this one
never let me down by Tre Lux <<<its a really cool remix


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## NealfromNZ

Alrojoca said:


>


Had forgotten how good BIA is. Only have it on vinyl. Time to purchase a digital copy.


----------



## bbfoto

I had suggested this to another DIYMA member recently in a PM, but thought I would share it here as well.

*Michael Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway / American Gothic / Once Upon a Castle (2016)*

This is one of my favorite "Easy Listening" Classical Albums by Grammy Award winning composer Michael Daugherty. It is beautifully recorded and will truly test your system. Both the Cello and Pipe Organ (in the last group of tracks) will resonate/vibrate within your chest and body if you have a killer sub-stage! One word to sum it up would be, _*DYNAMICS*_!

I usually don't listen to this in my car because I get too wrapped up in the music to be driving, ha! I like to sit down, relax and just be enveloped in the music, and I'm able to do this best at home. And on my home setup, when I close my eyes, I AM THERE at the Schermerhorn Sympony Center in Nashville, TN. I hear the space of the concert hall all around, above, and behind me.

Track #10 titled, "*Once Upon A Castle: III. Rosebud*" is just a Pipe Organ and a Cello. If your system is dialed in, this track will be KILLER. But the opening track will blow you away, and the entire album is fantastic (if you like this type of music). Track #2 is fantastically DYNAMIC...but really, they all are. Then there is "The Old Man and the Sea"...hauntingly beautiful, probably my favorite track. It's just a complete journey. But wait! Then there is "The Sun Also Rises" OMG...SOUNDSTAGE & DYNAMICS!

If I had to compare it to something, it is somewhat similar to the *Crouching Tiger/Hidden Dragon soundtrack*, mixed with elements of *Henryk Gorecki's Symphony No. 3 Opus 36 (Sorrowful Songs) with the London Sinfonietta and Soprano, Dawn Upshaw*, which is another absolute favorite that my family would have in constant rotation on the turntable when I would come home to visit...











If you want to feel like you are at an amazing symphony orchestra performance, check this one out. Highly recommended...


*Michael Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway / American Gothic / Once Upon a Castle: YouTube Album Playlist*












*Michael Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway / American Gothic / Once Upon a Castle (2016)*
Michael Daugherty (Composer)
Zuill Bailey (Cello)
Paul Jacobs (Pipe Organ)
Nashville Symphony @ The Schermerhorn Sympony Center, Nashville, TN
Giancarlo Guerrero (Conductor)
©2016 Naxos/BMI
Catalog # 8.559798
UPC #6 36943 97982 2


----------



## sqnut




----------



## Oscar




----------



## conehunter76

Doom Side of the Moon


----------



## slikrider20

Phil Collins/Genesis Greatest hits

Great music, and sounds fantastic in a car with good speakers.


----------



## Alrojoca

NealfromNZ said:


> Had forgotten how good BIA is. Only have it on vinyl. Time to purchase a digital copy.



??

I think I have the original or first generation CD, very good recording as much as with most British groups tend to have.

The only issue was very low volume, I had to turn up my system a full volume to enjoy it. New versions I'm sure do not have that issue, I just hope it's not too compressed with no dynamics.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## robtr8

Love me some new Rittz
https://youtu.be/o1ngEjm1rcM


----------



## truckerfte

With the state of politics these days, I've dusted off this one in the last couple of days 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze6h1t7Z734


----------



## sqnut

Just got done watching this classic movie again.


----------



## impulse

21 pilots blurry face album. I didn't get into it for a while but suddenly got a taste for it, especially like track #8.


----------



## sqnut

This has been cranked on loop in the car for 2 days. I just can't get it out of my head, what a talent!!.


----------



## Alrojoca

Dig Down! Honestly I can't match that with the lyrics of this song.


----------



## MikeS

Album details - Dynamic Range Database


----------



## rob feature

Any Phisheads among us. Phi-curious? Tonight's the last night of the tour and the simulcast is FREE! 

LivePhish.com - Dick's 2017 Webcast

enjoy. I will be!


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## drop1

https://youtu.be/PKFcaXd5G8c


If you can listen to the into of this at full volume without your doors making noise you have won the battle of deadening your doors.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been following Depeche Mode since the 80s . Slightly dark lyrics but always well produced albums.

Was listening to the full album Ultra the other say and let it play right through.

Fav track on this used to be







But now its this one. Love the use of the soundstage and the drums / bass that comes from one side every now and then.


----------



## DPGstereo

drop1 said:


> https://youtu.be/PKFcaXd5G8c
> 
> 
> If you can listen to the into of this at full volume without your doors making noise you have won the battle of deadening your doors.




Good heads-up.


----------



## Aldaa

been getting super into downtempo/deep house type stuff. naked music recordings is amazing if you're into this stuff.


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Been following Depeche Mode since the 80s . Slightly dark lyrics but always well produced albums.
> 
> Was listening to the full album Ultra the other say and let it play right through.
> 
> Fav track on this used to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now its this one. Love the use of the soundstage and the drums / bass that comes from one side every now and then.


Good stuff, Neal. Thanks. Always good production and SQ from DM.




Aldaa said:


> been getting super into downtempo/deep house type stuff. naked music recordings is amazing if you're into this stuff.


This was one of my favorite tracks back in the day. :thumbsup: Still have a ton of naked music releases.  ...most of the ones on this page:

https://www.juno.co.uk/labels/Naked+Music+US/?media_type=cd

Aya, Strange Flower
Midnight Snack
Bare Essentials
Blue Six
Carte Blanche

...all good stuff. 

If you like that Petalpusher track, you'll probably like this Blue Six release:

*Blue Six - Let's Do It Together*

You'll find a lot of what you want on the BeatPort web site.


_Some_ of the *Hedkandi* releases are great as well.

And check out the _*Guidance Recordings*_ catalog. Go to the following Discogs Page and Play the YouTube Playlist for this album that is in the right-hand column of the web page. 

*David Alvarado ‎– Midnight Express: A Guidance Recordings Compilation @ Discogs*

The "Recommendations" at the bottom of the page are also good.

Look into some of the 1990's to 2000's and current "*DJ-Kicks*" Artist Series releases on the *!K7 Records* label.

*DJ-Kicks*



Thanks for posting, Aldaa...I put this playlist on this evening to chill out with the GF with some good wine and a late night skinny dip in the pool. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzRUF3cgHDw&list=PLF17E5E08BB1472E6&index=4


....Then on to this


----------



## bbfoto

Another 2 CD ChillOut Compilation I like to put on rotation every now and then:

*The ChillOut Mix: 35 Blissfully Chilled Out Tunes* (Various Artists)

Label: EMI Records/Virgin Records/Box Music/Circa Records
Catalog #/UPC #: 7243 8 48335 2 7
Release Date: 1999-10-04




















Wide variety of artists and tracks...


1	Sing It Back (Original Album Version)-Moloko
2	At The River-Groove Armada
3	Teardrop-Massive Attack
4	Walking Wounded-Everything But The Girl
5	7 Seconds-Youssou NDour & Neneh Cherry
6	All I Need-Air
7	Little Fluffy Clouds-The Orb
8	Part Of The Process-Morcheeba
9	Dont Leave-Faithless
10	The Look Of Love-Dusty Springfield
11	Even After All-Finley Quaye
12	Tender-Blur
13	Street Spirit (Fade Out)-Radiohead
14	Tijuana Lady-Gomez
15	Chill Out (Things Gonna Change)-John Lee Hooker
16	Early-Chicane
17	Balcony Scene (Romeo & Juliet)-Craig Armstrong
18	Drinking In LA-Bran Van 3000
19	Underground-Sneaker Pimps
20	Bentleys Gonna Sort You Out-Bentley Rhythm Ace
21	Underwater Love-Smoke City
22	Stars-Dubstar
23	Offshore (Original Ambient Version)-Chicane
24	A Final Hit-Leftfield
25	Papua New Guinea-Future Sound Of London
26	Age Of Love-Age Of Love
27	Sun Is Shining-Bob Marley Versus Funkstar De Luxe
28	Youre Not Alone-Olive
29	Five Fathoms-Everything But The Girl
30	Inner City Life-Goldie Presents Metalheads
31	Candles-Alex Reece
32	Brown Paper Bag-Roni Size/Reprazent
33	Pacific 202-808 State
34	Children-Robert Miles
35	Dark & Long-Underworld


----------



## rosaann

I've gone nuts for The Black Angels this month. There's a new album, and one I love from a few years ago called "Indigo Meadow".


----------



## Alrojoca

My introduction to jazz fusion, I searched for these about 5 years ago and found nothing not even on google searches. Now it's here, one of my first encounters in to non pop music, it may be similar to some tracks from the yellow jackets or at least some of their funkier tracks.

I think I have a cassette tape barried somewhere with these tracks on it. Loved it.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## bbfoto

.


Go Go Penguin live from Old Grenada Studios - YouTube


.


----------



## crackinhedz

Stumbled across this, pretty nice male vocals. Jazz artist, Gregory Porter.

https://youtu.be/lSzICmwmRsA


https://youtu.be/BTMKjJpB7Uc


https://youtu.be/kORBDYBV6eU


----------



## bbfoto

crackinhedz said:


> Stumbled across this, pretty nice male vocals. Jazz artist, Gregory Porter.




His albums are recorded with great SQ as well. Some are available on HDtracks. Maybe check out Aloe Blacc as well...


Aloe Blacc - Billie Jean Live






========================

Some others that I've checked out recently. May or may not enjoy them depending on where you're coming from...


Thievery Corporation - Full Performance (Live on KEXP)






ADHD - Full Performance (Live on KEXP)






.


----------



## GEM592

I mean seriously isn't the MJ version of Billie Jean weird enough? I can't imagine listening to that while rolling down the street in my hoopty. 

To each their own, carry on.


----------



## chevy21

classic playlist on spotify


----------



## DeltaB

Today is The Wailin Jenny's, Fourplay, and Diana Krall


----------



## bertholomey

Love the Wailin' Jennys!


----------



## wheelieking71

It is a Samantha Fish kinda day today........


----------



## sq2k1

NealfromNZ said:


> Been following Depeche Mode since the 80s . Slightly dark lyrics but always well produced albums.
> 
> Was listening to the full album Ultra the other say and let it play right through.
> 
> Fav track on this used to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now its this one. Love the use of the soundstage and the drums / bass that comes from one side every now and then.


Both excellent choices....

I loved this remix of Enjoy the Silence from way back myself:





Another remix of Enjoy the Silence, similar but different from the first in some ways.....


----------



## avhound

38 Special, YES, Paul Rodgers, Foreigner and AC/DC


----------



## Lou Frasier2

dead kennedys


----------



## sq2k1

Anthrax - Breathing Lightning....


----------



## DeLander

RUSH - Moving Pictures
Specifically YYZ. Love this instrumental


----------



## NealfromNZ

Another stunning video from Nigel Stanford 






This was the original video that got my attention. The running water trick would be interesting in many of our sub setups


----------



## OCD66

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jryzEU7WAlg&list=PLCuOBwfaRSFQCVp9kzRYfSMD3Xq-nKd73&index=4


----------



## DeltaB

bertholomey said:


> Love the Wailin' Jennys!


To celebrate 15 years of performing together, the new album titled simply "15" releases one month from today... I will enjoy their new work.

Today's selections are Lindsay Lou and the Flatbellys, David Gilmour live at Royal Albert Hall, and Aoife O'Donovan...


----------



## abusiveDAD

Yao si ting
https://youtu.be/mKHCNEsP5Qg


----------



## DC/Hertz

I’ll typically delete a new rap album after 2 minutes 
But I found a good one this week. Clean old school bass lines with a lot of big name both old and new. I’ve actully went through it 3 times since Friday. 
DJ Kay Slay- The big brother.


----------



## sqnut

This







And this


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## DeltaB

A little Lake Street Dive on the AVIC drive today...


----------



## strohw

In a bit of a Pop/alt kick right now. Albums I've been listening to:

Portugal. The Man - Woodstock 
Lady Gaga - The Fame
Tove Lo - Lady Wood
Killers - Wonderful Wonderful
Imagine Dragons - Believers


----------



## TitoPuente

Slipping by Jagwar Ma on repeat today!


----------



## Hyperlite147

Led Zep and Pink Floyd 

also some ol' jazzy/blues playlists. mm


----------



## Hyperlite147

I also came across two really nice, great SQ songs I'd highly suggest:
Giorgio by Moroder - Daft Punk
Nobody KNows (Feat. WYNNE) - Autograf (found this on a random youtube playlist one day)


----------



## vet883

Pearl Jam ten


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## abusiveDAD

https://youtu.be/sSnfSrOHSio

Yao si ting


----------



## DeltaB

A little Lindsay Lou today!


----------



## forty5cal1911

Mike Dawes new Album - ERA

Excellent!


----------



## Stella Grant

Céline Dion - My Heart Will Go On


----------



## Weigel21

Brave Shine by Aimer

https://www.vevo.com/watch/aimer/brave-shine/JPU981501308

How the hell does a guy embed a video, I can't get anything to post properly.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## MikeS

Without Waves - Lunar


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## Weightless

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless

https://youtu.be/oydj5H9C-no


https://youtu.be/0Ws_h-xVI7U


 https://youtu.be/uq-gYOrU8bA


 https://youtu.be/Nydyg92lxWc


 https://youtu.be/EfpE7BecHIk


 https://youtu.be/bh8KLf-iWw4


----------



## MikeS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBAl9cchQac


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## AyOne

https://youtu.be/pZj_A3ndKfs


----------



## Alrojoca

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qmO2yXCPc-E


----------



## Weightless

https://youtu.be/mfjv1rQHieM

https://youtu.be/QRFHtXjoy3A

https://youtu.be/ybP0-5CuHGk

https://youtu.be/JEk3OmWcaDI

https://youtu.be/CTzKhMRA8bc

https://youtu.be/QUenbT_eWbA

https://youtu.be/UNilsLf6eW4

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JI808

Tinnitus.


----------



## Weightless

JI808 said:


> Tinnitus.


Lol...I'm very familiar with that band. I've been listening to their stuff for the past 35 years. 

Interesting thing though, everything that I have heard from them has been panned hard left...I can't seem to center it...lol.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NealfromNZ

https://youtu.be/M_kTSBqQkME. Bizets Carman theme nicely used


----------



## Timelessr1

Weightless said:


> https://youtu.be/mfjv1rQHieM
> 
> https://youtu.be/QRFHtXjoy3A
> 
> https://youtu.be/ybP0-5CuHGk
> 
> https://youtu.be/JEk3OmWcaDI
> 
> https://youtu.be/CTzKhMRA8bc
> 
> https://youtu.be/QUenbT_eWbA
> 
> https://youtu.be/UNilsLf6eW4
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



thanks for reminding me about Sisters of Mercy....used to always listen to them! one of my favorites from them..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BURM7l6_pvg


----------



## Weightless

Timelessr1 said:


> thanks for reminding me about Sisters of Mercy....used to always listen to them! one of my favorites from them..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BURM7l6_pvg


Such a great song! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless

This week 28 years ago, this album was released. 

It is one of my top 5 driving albums...

https://youtu.be/Dvbl2vOXbT4

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless

https://youtu.be/kUHsBuCKSdI

https://youtu.be/cMOAXm94VWo

https://youtu.be/1EcNclDR9U0

https://youtu.be/Dqog96TVKbU

https://youtu.be/Iz0KZI9bYHA

https://youtu.be/UB_GbMQftkA



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUyrtKO-3QU


----------



## Alrojoca

I really enjoyed this one, good lyrics, the solo at the end was refreshing 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T87_qiKDQNQ







The whole album

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1DQ8xrVOyU


----------



## MikeS

Dave Lindholm - Go

https://open.spotify.com/album/0S4iPIRXO6iKo0BCCPPow4

Not on tube yet


----------



## brainbot1

Amazing new album. If you haven't heard of Alon Mor, now you have. Orchestral, Bassy, Theatrical, epic-ness

Long awaited Journey

https://open.spotify.com/album/0luITeWYScJrsgLfuctJaV


----------



## Indevolatile

Insomnium's best album Good stuff for fellow metalheads out there.


----------



## sqnut

Brilliance all the way round.


----------



## Grinder

sqnut said:


> Brilliance all the way round.


Indeed! How cool was that!


----------



## robtr8

NealfromNZ said:


> https://youtu.be/M_kTSBqQkME. Bizets Carman theme nicely used


Not available in the US market. :veryangry:


----------



## MikeS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Itk1Z2iHk

some elephant tree


----------



## Grinder

MikeS said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Itk1Z2iHk
> 
> some elephant tree


Liquid Osmium...

...an amalgam of Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath, Alice in Chains, Tool, and lysergic acid diethylamide.


Can't wait to crank that ****!


----------



## robtr8

Red Grey Matter dug up another gem: https://youtu.be/zjzjeDAYKFQ

World's greatest backup singer: https://youtu.be/qiQhKERdOyI


----------



## Dremgragen

I stumbled upon this while mindlessly "youtubing." 

https://youtu.be/Bl2OkZG6sb0

I had the same reaction as the judges, first word or two out of her and I was in love. None of her other songs really interest me unfortunately, but I listen to this all the time now. (I linked you the better recording, you can search for her vid if you want to see that, but the quality isn't as good).


----------



## abusiveDAD

https://youtu.be/ea4V5RXFtg0

Ofeliadorme


----------



## bbfoto

abusiveDAD said:


> Ofeliadorme


Thanks for that. I enjoyed that quite a bit.




Take from the following what you will. Perhaps if you have experienced any of the war(s) in the middle east firsthand, or any war's destruction, loss, and tragedy, it will move you. I found the last piece, ''Letter 4: The Last Time We Will Fly Birds'', starting @ 16:14, crushing. The SQ of the CD and downloads is exceptional.








You can purchase the CD or download any of the songs (or the entire album) directly from the Smithsonian at:

Rahim Alhaj, Letters From Iraq


Also, you will find a vast array of artists, genres and live/in-studio performances on the KEXP YouTube channel.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

oldschool discharge, nothing like some seriously angry old punk to calm yourself down after a 3 hour drive from san francisco back to manteca


----------



## DeltaB




----------



## Lou Frasier2

dri,tear it down


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> Thanks for that. I enjoyed that quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take from the following what you will. Perhaps if you have experienced any of the war(s) in the middle east firsthand, or any war's destruction, loss, and tragedy, it will move you. I found the last piece, ''Letter 4: The Last Time We Will Fly Birds'', starting @ 16:14, crushing. The SQ of the CD and/or downloads is exceptional.


A real treat. Thank you!


----------



## Weightless

https://youtu.be/zfaOf70M4xs

I’m just here chopping some onions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam

I have really been enjoying Pvris' music... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMPCmYK022w&t=2364s


----------



## jazzpassine

rob feature said:


> Any Phisheads among us. Phi-curious? Tonight's the last night of the tour and the simulcast is FREE!
> 
> 
> enjoy. I will be!


Yes, but I've been on a Phish break lately. Still love them though!


----------



## Grinder

Weightless said:


> https://youtu.be/zfaOf70M4xs
> 
> I’m just here chopping some onions.


You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## bbfoto

Weightless said:


> I’m just here chopping some onions.


[email protected] those are some strong onions. :bigcry:

Great song. Thanks.



*Cowboy Junkies Live at The Ark on 2009-10-05, Free Binaural FLAC Download by Engineer Mark A Jay*


----------



## bbfoto

Decided to spin some vinyl this evening. It still amazes me how the sound quality of some LPs can be better than a lot of CDs.

The SQ of the LP release of _*Secret Path*_ by *Gord Downie* seems to be one of those.

The music from the album is contained in this full length animated movie on YouTube and it starts around 2:35






*Gord Downie - Secret Path LP @ Amazon*


Also in rotation, three LPs by the *Mark Lanegan Band*:

*Mark Lanegan KEXP Live Performance (start @ 12:58)*






*4AD Live (in studio) Tracks from Blues Funeral*






*Phantom Radio*





*Gargoyle (2017)*
*Mark Lanegan - Gargoyle (FULL ALBUM PLAYLIST -2017)*


I also enjoy some of his collaborations with Isobel Campbell...








...and finally, *Eric Burdon's* *'til Your River Runs Dry*.

*Eric Burdon - 'til Your River Runs Dry - Full Album Playlist - YouTube*


----------



## robtr8

Red Grey Matter posted this song, I did a little poking around and found the original.

https://youtu.be/_PTn2BXop9g

Which led me to this one.

https://youtu.be/g6MxrsA9cf4

Used the Music Map to discover this.

https://youtu.be/KDl0LLH4q7I


----------



## Grinder

robtr8 said:


> Red Grey Matter posted this song, I did a little poking around and found the original.
> 
> https://youtu.be/_PTn2BXop9g
> 
> Which led me to this one.
> 
> https://youtu.be/g6MxrsA9cf4]


Very nice!


----------



## NealfromNZ

Black Seeds new album. In time for New Zealand summer holidays
Reggie dub


----------



## krushy^

Some nice AC/DC or Heavy Metal


----------



## DeltaB




----------



## Grinder

Jon Wayne - Texas Funeral:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k45_rZLUgg&index=1&list=PLb5EM1Kj97bZfdf7QalRVC2xOwiw8sdI6


----------



## DeltaB

Today starts with a little Lake Street Dive!


----------



## Grinder

Al Di Meola - Land of the Midnight Sun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IdxItbqqXc&list=PL1i6JMeKVsSWqkOLOQ9p_nUHM8Xtf0jY_


----------



## BillC

The police Zenyatta Mendata. As well as Ghost in the machine cd's


----------



## robtr8

Kaz Hawkins - Feelin' Good

https://youtu.be/bzfn0FVCA8A


----------



## Indevolatile

Coldworld - Tortured by Solitude


----------



## Grinder

robtr8 said:


> Kaz Hawkins - Feelin' Good
> 
> https://youtu.be/bzfn0FVCA8A


Very nice!



Here's Nina Simone's "Feeling Good" (1965): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHs98TEYecM



The first time I recall ever hearing Feeling Good was the Muse cover of it in Seven Pounds; and within the context of that movie, this particular version of the song felt all the more powerful and emotive than it does when I listen to it on its own:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nZ8wcpsiQw


----------



## FlyingEagle

Aurora - Runaway 

https://youtu.be/d_HlPboLRL8

There are some serious undertones that remind me of Enya's Watermark CD, which incidentally is sitting right next to the Aurora CD, here with me.

This will dazzle you in any size environment, but I can only imagine the intimacy of a small cabin space. Been listening to this on my temp car rig setup in the family room and this song is so full of goodness, and small detail. Auroras voice is tops, if you like the way the Norwegians sound. If you don't or have never heard them ... now is your chance!

I stumbled upon Aurora when searching Massive Attack's - Teardrop, and came across the "Triple J's Like a Version" Show. Teardrop was the theme music from "House" the medical drama show with Hugh Laurie ... but obviously it was a standalone tune from Massive Attack many years in advance of that; 1998 to be exact.

https://youtu.be/GPTY6l_PX5k

Try out Sigrid (also from Norway) if you don't mind more pop, with some serious energy, albeit a different direction of said energy. This lady can dig deep when she wants to. These ladies have two distinct voices and styles.

https://youtu.be/hKvbaZTAQN0

You will not have to wonder why you spent a few minutes listening to these ladies, I assure you. Time well spent!


----------



## Grinder

FlyingEagle said:


> Aurora - Runaway
> 
> https://youtu.be/d_HlPboLRL8
> 
> There are some serious undertones that remind me of Enya's Watermark CD, which incidentally is sitting right next to the Aurora CD, here with me.
> 
> This will dazzle you in any size environment, but I can only imagine the intimacy of a small cabin space. Been listening to this on my temp car rig setup in the family room and this song is so full of goodness, and small detail. Auroras voice is tops, if you like the way the Norwegians sound. If you don't or have never heard them ... now is your chance!
> 
> I stumbled upon Aurora when searching Massive Attack's - Teardrop, and came across the "Triple J's Like a Version" Show. Teardrop was the theme music from "House" the medical drama show with Hugh Laurie ... but obviously it was a standalone tune from Massive Attack many years in advance of that; 1998 to be exact.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GPTY6l_PX5k
> 
> Try out Sigrid (also from Norway) if you don't mind more pop, with some serious energy, albeit a different direction of said energy. This lady can dig deep when she wants to. These ladies have two distinct voices and styles.
> 
> https://youtu.be/hKvbaZTAQN0
> 
> You will not have to wonder why you spent a few minutes listening to these ladies, I assure you. Time well spent!


Wow! That first AURORA track really is quite a dazzling audio delight ...and what a voice! 

And somehow she sounds as good or better live (on that superb second track).


----------



## breweryrat

Roxy music - Avalon


----------



## mzmtg

FlyingEagle said:


> Aurora - Runaway
> 
> https://youtu.be/d_HlPboLRL8
> 
> There are some serious undertones that remind me of Enya's Watermark CD, which incidentally is sitting right next to the Aurora CD, here with me.
> 
> This will dazzle you in any size environment, but I can only imagine the intimacy of a small cabin space. Been listening to this on my temp car rig setup in the family room and this song is so full of goodness, and small detail. Auroras voice is tops, if you like the way the Norwegians sound. If you don't or have never heard them ... now is your chance!


Wow! Thanks for that. Makes the hair on my neck stand up.


----------



## SnakeOil

New Fall out boy album- MANIA


----------



## bbfoto

Just came across this the other day and really liked it. I think guitarist Pete Thorn is now working to produce/record/mix Arianna Powell's new solo album...due out in March if everything goes as planned.

As an interesting tidbit, later in the video, studio session guitarist Tim Pierce shares some interesting information regarding how Quincy Jones produced and arranged the tracks on _Michael Jackson's Thriller_ album, and potentially why every song & the album were so successful.

Check out the first 3-1/2 minutes of solo guitarist, Arianna Powell.








There is another nice duo guitar track by Pete & Arianna that's posted on Pete Thorn's YouTube channel.


----------



## SHAGGS

Whilst exploring the rabbit hole that is Youtube, last week, I stumbled upon this video.
Make no mistake, I *HATE* country music, but for some reason I enjoy the musicianship in this clip. Plus, technically it's Bluegrass, so splitting hairs I know.
I knew Steve played the banjo, but had no idea, he was voted the number 5 best all around player/composer in the world!
And he decided to finally "get serious" after nearly 40 years of playing, and make an album. 
Wouldn't ya know it, it won a ****ing Grammy!







The whole reason I came to this video, I was searching for videos of the Cranberries, after the tragic death of lead singer Dolores O'Riordan.
So beautiful, and so talented. RIP
Found this gem, from the NPR Tiny Desk concerts, and the Steep Canyon Rangers vid came up in the related.


----------



## My98RT10

Kris Berg and the Metroplexity Big Band, albums "This Time/Last Year"and "Time Management". Full blown Big Band, excellent musicians, compositions and arrangements, demanding a lot from your sytem ;-)


----------



## Grinder

Thank you, SHAGGS, for those Tiny Desk Concerts.

Here's another one:

Yo-Yo Ma, Edgar Meyer, Chris Thile And Stuart Duncan: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7EcT5YzKhQ


----------



## Grinder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ5sJ8LEpns


----------



## Lycancatt

culture albums on vinyl, culture is somewhat unknown 870s 80s reggae.


----------



## abusiveDAD

https://youtu.be/__8ggpIDySk


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## Alrojoca

These tracks are in reversed sequence, for the ones that like classic rock it's better, i like the last part from min 11 to the end, but they are all good. The whole cd is good Mike Portnoy plays the drums






https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yCwOIpYuL34


----------



## bbfoto

Not everyone's cup o' tea, but...












*Ruud Breuls & Simon Rigter Quintet - Wild Man Blues (songs of Louis Armstrong)*

https://soundliaison.com/studio-showcase-series/352-ruud-breuls-simon-rigter-quintet-wild-man-blues
Very good recording, with true, life-like, "you are there" realism.
The above songs were captured natively in DXD 352 format in a large studio setting with a live audience of ~80 people...












AND










Drumwise - Wim Kegel & Marc van Roon - on Native DSD/Just Listen Label 

Just Piano & Drums...IMO these are two of the most difficult instruments to reproduce...again, with true life-like "you are there" realism.

The above songs were captured natively in DSD 64fs.

For both releases, other formats are available for download, but will be converted/resampled versions of the original recording format.


----------



## BillC

David Bowie Station to Station ... on vinyl no less. ?


----------



## Theslaking

Can't say I'm as refined as you guys. I was listening to Capone~n~Noreaga, The War Report


----------



## bbfoto

Theslaking said:


> Can't say I'm as refined as you guys. I was listening to Capone~n~Noreaga, The War Report


Ha! Having grown up in the melting pot that is L.A., there is always a time and place to bump some classic gansta rap. :thumbsup: 

The *Styles Of Beyond's 2000 Fold* album is just one that is relatively unknown and is on regular rotation in my playlist.

 *Styles Of Beyond - 2000 Fold - Amazon music*

I like the whole album but check out "Winnetka Exit" @ 17:03


----------



## bbfoto

Some people are just talented and creative...


----------



## BillC

David Bowie Station to Station ... on vinyl no less. ?


----------



## BillC

The police Ghost in the machine and ZENYATTA Mendata . ?


----------



## smgreen20

I never knew who sang these songs I heard until I saw them in concert, but I've been listening to them. A lot of people don't know who they are, but they're a metal Band from Sweden. 

If you like metal, you owe it to yourself to check them out.


----------



## Grinder

smgreen20 said:


> I never knew who sang these songs I heard until I saw them in concert, but I've been listening to them. A lot of people don't know who they are, but they're a metal Band from Sweden.
> 
> If you like metal, you owe it to yourself to check them out.


Okay, I give up...


----------



## Elgrosso

I’m full into Malian Blues these days:

https://youtu.be/SDjiTWbnqo4


----------



## fcarpio

I recently discovered Spafford, saw them live at the Culture Room in Fort Lauderdale. They sound really good live but I think they are a one trick pony once you listen to a few of their songs/jams.

https://youtu.be/GgQzJpiMz2E?t=14m44s


----------



## SHAGGS

smgreen20 said:


> I never knew who sang these songs I heard until I saw them in concert, but I've been listening to them. A lot of people don't know who they are, but they're a metal Band from Sweden.
> 
> If you like metal, you owe it to yourself to check them out.


Meshuggah?


----------



## MikeS

Pharaoh Overlord - August

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKxFEP3Er3Q


----------



## seafish

AWESOME cover, performed by Tusk, of The Chain by Fleetwood Mac--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHOB7HObheo

Everything about it rocks, including the bass line!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHOB7HObheo


----------



## Alrojoca

Italian group. Wow. Parts sound like DT and others like haken specially the vocals.
All over the place, still kind of my thing, enjoying it and I was surprised 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cL_vMqTvfLs


----------



## Theslaking

Lupe Fiasco - Tetsuo & Youth


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## Jcmamma

https://youtu.be/izhxTx4LVWo

https://youtu.be/gOsM-DYAEhY

https://youtu.be/DdhpRHC-PjA

https://youtu.be/JpRe2b_gyCQ

https://youtu.be/5gFpcEKayz4


----------



## Rocketjones

LBDA
https://youtu.be/R9GfKX5FT_o
https://youtu.be/9eLlBKnonWs
https://youtu.be/KagKr01emyc
https://youtu.be/Qon1vdf_mAY


----------



## Dremgragen

smgreen20 said:


> I never knew who sang these songs I heard until I saw them in concert, but I've been listening to them. A lot of people don't know who they are, but they're a metal Band from Sweden.
> 
> If you like metal, you owe it to yourself to check them out.


Who? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## abusiveDAD

https://youtu.be/_6uwlzPYcj8


----------



## pw91686

Bon Iver is my favorite artist. This live show is amazing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJNi7aRwUzU


----------



## NealfromNZ

Played LABs newish album a few times of late. Nice with a bit of volume


https://youtu.be/wTQLGvFJDhY


----------



## pw91686

Theslaking said:


> Lupe Fiasco - Tetsuo & Youth


that's a badass album!


----------



## bertholomey

NealfromNZ said:


> Played LABs newish album a few times of late. Nice with a bit of volume
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/wTQLGvFJDhY




That is so funny! I let that long guitar intro play on She’s Gone.......then when the percussion came in, my mouth dropped - totally didn’t expect that rhythm


----------



## Ge_off_me




----------



## abusiveDAD

First heard of FEIST from the FOCAL discs, way back


----------



## Grinder

NealfromNZ said:


> Played LABs newish album a few times of late. Nice with a bit of volume
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/wTQLGvFJDhY


Nice. 

This ^ plus these:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XwuppDOHfU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyQm0Rljz4Q

= a nice Reggae Dub + Pink Floyd + Robert Cray + Living Colour sort of thing.


----------



## NealfromNZ

LAB has been a great find. No doubt these musicians have been playing for years, yet a debut album of this quality is very cool. 

They are on Bandcamp if people are after a FLAC copy. Seeing them live tomorrow night &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## NealfromNZ

After a side line message with bertholomey thought id post up some reggae / dub bands that people may not of come across. In New Zealand we are fortunate to have a number of good bands in this genre. Its hard to go through summer without one of the bands playing at holiday destinations. The bands have also matured with age and seem to developing into an NZ style.

Anyway , here the first post on it... couple more to follow.


Salmonella dub





Che Fu










Kora


----------



## bertholomey

WhereAmEye? said:


> Johnnyswim...awesome duo. I'm literally listening to them right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They are an awesome duo! Caught wind of them on Fixer Upper (I know right? But I love that show!). This is a fun vid

https://youtu.be/RB31NbpuGR4

Live

https://youtu.be/k1yKHNizdu8

https://youtu.be/U5mV1xG1OQ8

I absolutely love this track - on the NCSQ disc!


----------



## bertholomey

NealfromNZ said:


> After a side line message with bertholomey thought id post up some reggae / dub bands that people may not of come across. In New Zealand we are fortunate to have a number of good bands in this genre. Its hard to go through summer without one of the bands playing at holiday destinations. The bands have also matured with age and seem to developing into an NZ style.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway , here the first post on it...



Thanks!!! I’m really enjoying these!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Not everyone's cup o' tea, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ruud Breuls & Simon Rigter Quintet - Wild Man Blues (songs of Louis Armstrong)*
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundliaison.com/studio-showcase-series/352-ruud-breuls-simon-rigter-quintet-wild-man-blues
> 
> Very good recording, with true, life-like, "you are there" realism.
> 
> The above songs were captured natively in DXD 352 format in a large studio setting with a live audience of ~80 people...



My cup of tea! Bought it twice - 352 and 96.....extraordinary on good headphones!


----------



## NealfromNZ

Part two of NZ Reggae / dub

Black Seeds












Sons of Zion







House of Shem







Solar Rosa (worth checking out other tracks )


----------



## Grinder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVA-egH_tS0






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_E2y1Qn9CA






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CskFHAFh_Y






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a67F9VoV3W0


----------



## avhound

Subliminal Tha Kid
Cutting another track. 
streaming thru Spotify and CD Baby


----------



## MikeS

Dopapod 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGIgOe-5gUA

Live album found on spotify sounds very good too..


----------



## sqnut




----------



## Theslaking

Joyner Lucas - 508-507-2209


----------



## unix_usr

Been messing with a playlist of cover songs that are drastically different than their originals - loving the hard rock male vocalist version of Zombie - check the playlist:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/playlist/covers-and-their-originals/pl.u-4JomaBmCa04XxP



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAGGS

unix_usr said:


> Been messing with a playlist of cover songs that are drastically different than their originals...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found this one awhile back. He has a few other covers.
Metal might not be for everybody, but it's not a bad version.
Bonus, the chick in the vid is really cute, and the outro is pretty cool.


----------



## bbfoto

The Midnight Revolution - Miracle (Live on KEXP) - YouTube






Full performance (5 songs)...






Steve's Guitars presents: "Live on Location featuring Mandolin Orange - YouTube


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## ChaseUTB

RIP Seth Firkins ? Your legacy will always live thru Future. Seth was a great buddy/ friend of mine. He was also Future’s recording and mixing engineer until he passed recently this past year. If you have listened to anything Future from 2013 ( good kush and alcohol ) and on. RIP my boy you are missed 

https://youtu.be/Dhx1RhM_bv0

https://youtu.be/IMMrprklAPc


----------



## Lord Raven

If you want to know what I am listening to, you can download my entire music library from here 

https://app.box.com/s/8oc86edwtyqnv8593er2v54rew7mpvya

If you want it on an HDD, send me a PM! 8TB required space


----------



## iamgoodpeoples

Hardstyle! Although I get paranoid I'm going to blow out my car speakers everyday I listen to it... Mostly EDM today though, with a bit of 90s R&B.


----------



## Ziggy

Been on a "ABGT" run lately... music will tug at your soul.
Got some "toxic masculinity" built up inside, & need to cry your eyeballs out?
Need to find some "common ground" with your fellow human beings?
Some of their live sets on Youtube sound even better!
Refer to their concerts as "Group Therapy"
Here ya go...


----------



## bertholomey

Good to see you again Ziggy! I really enjoyed that live set from Miami (on my phone) - I need to hook it up to the car tomorrow to get the full affect


----------



## bbfoto

Ziggy said:


> Been on a "ABGT" run lately... music will tug at your soul.
> Got some "toxic masculinity" built up inside, & need to cry your eyeballs out?
> Need to find some "common ground" with your fellow human beings?
> Some of their stuff on Youtube sounds even better in live concert!
> Refer to their concerts as "Group Therapy"
> Here ya go...


Nice! Yeah that A&B live set was pretty fantastic. Had the house walls pumping & flexing for a good bit until it got too late. :surprised: That particular set might have had a little bit too much cheese at certain points for this old trance dude, but overall was pretty spectacular.

And that Mega-Structure Stage is Fooking Amazing!!! I can't imagine what it must have been like to have actually been there...although the crowd didn't look quite _that_ into it compared to my best experiences. And not nearly as many byrds as I would have expected for it being Miami. But I'll have to check some of the other 2018 UMF Miami sets out now. Thanks.


FWIW, here's my alternative-genre equivalent to your first video:

Mogwai - Christmas Steps





*bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks: Mogwai - Christmas Steps (FLAC) D/L*

If you liked that, check out Mogwai's "(New Paths to) Helicon Pt. 1" and "Helicon Pt.2". There are a few different versions though.


----------



## Ziggy




----------



## Grinder

Gil Scott-Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGaoXAwl9kw


----------



## norurb

The Crystal Method - Trip Like I Do

This one song is pushing me to pick up a Stereo Integrity HST-15mkII. Gorgeous bass.


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> Gil Scott-Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised


I've always liked this version/interpretation by *Dj Vadim feat. Sarah Jones - Your Revolution*.


----------



## Elgrosso

Didn’t know he was a singer, great voice :cowboy:


----------



## Ziggy




----------



## stevemk07

https://youtu.be/1c3ITbnMo0c


----------



## bbfoto

Ziggy said:


>


Nice! Hadn't heard this one before and I'm digging it. Thanks man.



stevemk07 said:


>


LOL, that's some amazing sound quality right there, son!!!  Pushing that incredible SQ to my speakers in amazing 64kbps audio! :laugh:

Here are a few other hard rock/punk-infused "theme music" tracks which have a bit better SQ... 









And finally one that's a bit more downtempo, reggae dub-infused rock...


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> LOL, that's some amazing sound quality right there, son!!!  Pushing that incredible SQ to my speakers in amazing 64kbps audio! :laugh:


My tweetitivities came alive with That HD DVD 4K Quality, Hommy! 

U Dah Bess!!!


----------



## bbfoto

It's been out for quite a while now, but I still enjoy this one:


----------



## seafish

Something a little diff and high quality to boot.

an acoustic cover of "Hey Joe" with classical guitars and upright bass--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEMWTyO8iXQ


----------



## bbfoto

A different type of music...






And some G'tar Blues in Nashville...


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


>


Wow! Very cool. Reminds me of Chet Atkins, but on a whole other level.


----------



## Grinder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_wQ322HgAo





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3XLyDkxZ4


----------



## Lou Frasier2

let it all be by the melvins,i still do not know how to imbed or id post the actual video


----------



## Grinder

Lou Frasier2 said:


> let it all be by the melvins,i still do not know how to imbed or id post the actual video


One of these?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beCQfI-DNIo





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-nmcfiC3nM


----------



## Grinder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76O0Oz77de4


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> Wow! Very cool. Reminds me of Chet Atkins, but on a whole other level.


Yup, Julian is up there quite high in my Top 10. Also check out the "Julian Lage (Live in Los Angeles)" videos.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Really liking London Grammars first album. Have the second one but like the rawness in the production of first.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Final part of New Zealand dub/reggae from me

Paua are based in Australia, but born in nz so we'll claim them
Remake of REMs losing my religion





Fat Freddys Drop (and now LAB) are my favourite band of this Genre. Local band at that and have seen them a number of times live.
The Raft





Blackbird..... Wait for the high hats and piano rift 





Here’s them live doing dubs and loops.....One guy looking live he should star in "Captain Underpants"





Lastly, here’s something a bit different (great with headphones on )
Dub/Reggae/Symphony Orchestra / jazz singer / bird caller collaboration
Tui Dub Live with the NZSO - Salmonella Dub


----------



## robtr8

Rewards great mids. Bettye LaVette:
https://youtu.be/-NDtahs4xqw

Rewards two great 12's in a confined space. THE FEVER 333:
https://youtu.be/RJS40CWa2hc


----------



## bbfoto

You're not likely to ever see or hear anything like this...

I don't know what you'd call it???

Part Drumming, part Performance Art, part MADNESS!

It takes just a minute or so to develop, haha.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> You're not likely to ever see or hear anything like this...
> 
> I don't know what you'd call it???
> 
> Part Drumming, part Performance Art, part MADNESS!
> 
> It takes just a minute or so to develop, haha.


WOW!!! I'm only six minutes in, and... HOLY $#!+ 

Very cool!

<edit> Finished watching the whole thing, and... what a stunningly talented and creative performance!!!


----------



## Alrojoca

https://youtu.be/zwXcZm5udqo














DJF


----------



## Oscar




----------



## Grinder

Oscar said:


>


Neidermeyer?




/sarc


----------



## LexusLover

Let's bump this thread and find out what's good these days! Who can suggest some good tunes?


----------



## Grinder

LexusLover said:


> Let's bump this thread and find out what's good these days! Who can suggest some good tunes?


It seems to me that this thread has been quite active lately, with new posts nearly every day. Take a look around. There's lots of great music here.


----------



## mumbles

bbfoto said:


> You're not likely to ever see or hear anything like this...
> 
> I don't know what you'd call it???
> 
> Part Drumming, part Performance Art, part MADNESS!
> 
> It takes just a minute or so to develop, haha.


There's 39 minutes and 28 seconds of my life that were well wasted! 
Holy ********NiKoff!!!

Some things that come to mind;
Neil Peart, it's time to move on... you've had a good run
What style was this guy playing... all of them!
He wouldn't fit into a band, they would just hold him back!
I'm totally worn out just watching him...


----------



## Grinder

mumbles said:


> There's 39 minutes and 28 seconds of my life that were well wasted!
> Holy ********NiKoff!!!
> 
> Some things that come to mind;
> Neil Peart, it's time to move on... you've had a good run
> What style was this guy playing... all of them!
> He wouldn't fit into a band, they would just hold him back!
> I'm totally worn out just watching him...


Very well said, and I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Grinder

For those who might be having trouble making the YouTube wrap work, simply copy and paste the last portion of the url (following, but not including, the = sign), and then highlight what you've pasted, and then click the DIYMA Edit Post YouTube icon.


----------



## dsw1204

Grinder said:


> Neidermeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarc




Ahhhhh, Animal House...one of the funniest, if not the funniest, movies of all time!!!


----------



## bbfoto

LexusLover said:


> Let's bump this thread and find out what's good these days! Who can suggest some good tunes?


Start at the first page, mate, and work your way to the end. There's a sh!t ton of great music to be discovered here. That should keep you busy, and satisfied, for quite a while! 

...and you might also consider contributing some music that you find to be "good these days"!


----------



## dsw1204

Here's an album for you classic rock n'roll fans, from one of the better obscure bands, but still one of the better albums of that decade.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCae6lttMuY


----------



## naiku

NealfromNZ said:


> Really liking London Grammars first album. Have the second one but like the rawness in the production of first.


Agreed, I like both albums, but the first one just has something to it that the second does not.


----------



## bbfoto

For any fans of drums and prog rock, check out this video. It features drummer, Matt Garstka, and was originally just Matt's drum solo performance without any music whatsoever.

But a talented composer/multi-instrumentalist named Alastair Taylor composed and played all of the music that you hear in this video over Matt's drum solo.

There is a link in the video's description area to Matt's original drum solo performance without Alastair's music added.

And if you like this one, there are a few other good videos by Alastair on his YouTube channel using drum solos by Virgil Donati and Robert 'Sput' Searight.


----------



## pw91686

Grinder said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_wQ322HgAo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3XLyDkxZ4


love me some Natalie Merchant

https://youtu.be/mMTuXnLiZ2k

my favorite female artist is Florence, her voice is angelic. This live recording is pretty unreal.


----------



## Grinder

Truly one of my all-time favorites, this stunning performance is somehow even more emotionally evocative than the original. 2:00 - 2:20 never fails to bring tears to my eyes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gryCFevszRQ


----------



## bbfoto

Short, Sweet, & Sublime!


----------



## Grinder

^^^^^That was indeed very sweet and sublime. It somehow made me think of Django Reinhardt ...and then these favorites:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHyCgSbmYHc





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR8AMGZfCVA





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbH9IPlTXvA





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHyekrd9_yg





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A6MB9eoZtI


----------



## NealfromNZ

I think Bbfoto posted up Agnes Obel a while back. Here’s 4 live tracks. Quite like the space violin on track 3 and it’s low end presence 

https://soundcloud.com/agnes-obel-1/echos-interview-2014


----------



## Alrojoca

New French rock group


https://youtu.be/1WxDdAenxso


----------



## bbfoto

Some of my background music while working today...

Listen with headphones or a decent system that has good low end.

Stoned, Chilled, GROOVE (Drenched in Luscious Reverb & Delay)...







Oh, and Yes, that dude is wearing a wig....talks about why in another video...not what you'd think, ha.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> Some of my background music while working today...
> 
> Listen with headphones or a decent system that has good low end.
> 
> Stoned, Chilled, (Drenched in Reverb & Delay) Groove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Yes, that dude is wearing a wig....talks about why in another video...not what you'd think, ha.


Very cool. Mesmerizing. A new favorite. Thank you!


----------



## bbfoto

Well, I just received the new AKG N5005 universal IEMs on a 30-day trial from the Harman/AKG website.

They ended up being more than a bit finicky about finding the right ear tip to achieve balanced tonality, a good sound stage, plus a good seal/fit & comfort. None of the included ear tips worked for me.  I ended up liking some replacement Sony medium size white silicone ear tips, and OMGolly, these things are EFFING Amazing!

I picked a track at random to listen to using my iBasso DX90 DAP, and that first track happened to be from *Anouar Brahem's Astounding Eyes of Rita* CD. I was so mesmerized by the sound of this track with these IEMs that I listened to the entire album twice.  Good stuff!

So I think I'm going to end up keeping these AKG IEMs unless I find some other serious fault with them. Unfortunately, my pocketbook will not be so happy. 😊 But I've been wanting to try a ToTL IEM for quite a while now, so as they say, "you gotta pay to play".  But man, these sound incredible.

Not everyone might enjoy this middle-eastern/world music genre, but it is truly an excellent recording, so here's the title track from the album I was listening to...


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> ...Not everyone might enjoy this middle-eastern/world music genre, but it is truly an excellent recording, so here's the title track from the album I was listening to...


Very nice. I really like that. 

Now, if only I had a nice set of headphones...


Continuing the middle-eastern/world music theme, with two very different flavors:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py1RcIJORLQ





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCUv9W0ViRc


----------



## Grinder

Drumming, anyone?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT3teW32-pM


----------



## Grinder

Anyone heard of Willie and Lobo? They play an amazing array/blend of classic and world genres. Really great stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWCZRtLspkg


----------



## Grinder

How about Mulatu Astatke? (remember that awesome Broken Flowers soundtrack?)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwdBRqIsVUY


----------



## Grinder

...and more awesome World music: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6XmTuivuZs


----------



## Grinder

...and now for something completely different.

Anyone remember Sir Lord Baltimore?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQCbW3MEd_o


----------



## Grinder

How about The Whitefield Brothers? From their album, _In the Raw_, Prowlin' is one of my all-time favorite songs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BL6rXa58Zo


----------



## Grinder

In a manner of speaking, I just want to say...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXhLFb34nz4


----------



## Grinder

Roger Waters' extraordinary album, _Amused to Death_:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7IwPXRIsw&list=PL46843EE9B1C3250E


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto, I thought you might like to know that I listened to Khruangbin YouTube videos for hours and hours yesterday, while working on a DIY subwoofer build (a pair of sealed Dayton HF 15s for my home system).

...add a couple micro-brews, and life doesn't get any better!


----------



## DavidRam

Grinder said:


> bbfoto, I thought you might like to know that I listened to Khruangbin YouTube videos for hours and hours yesterday, while working on a DIY subwoofer build (a pair of sealed Dayton HF 15s for my home system).
> 
> ...add a couple micro-brews, and life doesn't get any better!


Yep, THAT is living!! 

I gave them a quick listen and I am intrigued... I'll have to check them out some more.


----------



## SHAGGS

Something to get your toe tappin....


----------



## nittanylion64

I was feeling a little nostalgic today. I found my old Cataphasia CD. It was a ska band that one of my roommates started in the mid 90's when I was in college. It was a fun time and their music was fun. They opened up for 2 Skinny J's at one point.
They made an old video for a class in college
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q36PdZoeYq0


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## NealfromNZ

A Slow Tango on a Friday night


----------



## bbfoto

Just some interesting info about a recording technique first used in the 70's and made popular in some of the biggest hits created in the 80's...


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> Just some interesting info about a recording technique first used in the 70's and made popular in some of the biggest hits created in the 80's...


Interesting. 

I ran across that video awhile back (somewhere on here, I think). 

I must say though, while I'm not exactly a purist, for some reason I've always disliked/hated that (gated reverb) sound.


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> Just some interesting info about a recording technique first used in the 70's and made popular in some of the biggest hits created in the 80's...


Quite interesting and I guess obvious when you hear the drums. Here was I thinking that the majority where using Rolland electronic drum kits.

Also explains why Phil Collins “home by the sea” sounds so different live.

I like how some of the techno / dance uses similar effects. I think the following track is also using a similar process on drums and bass.

Try this track at a reasonable / high volume and wait for the bass hit from 30 second mark

https://youtu.be/Unqux4OWg4I


----------



## Alrojoca

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a1EqN2mV2TU









https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4_QCjmZnUmM


----------



## NealfromNZ

Came across LP recently . Amazing vocal range and some nicely recorded tracks.






Must admit , my front stage struggles a but with this track. Man she can go high with power. See how you go with yours


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCalkGgumTo&t=546s


----------



## bbfoto

Been listening to a "Post Punk" band from the Russian Federation called 
*HUMAN TETRIS* that I would probably label more "Post New Wave". But it's got lots of simple driving rhythm guitar, catchy lead guitar, great driving bass lines and drums that keep you movin'.

The audio quality in the YouTube videos is just OK, but you can download Lossless WAV & FLAC of all of their albums from their Bandcamp page:

 Human Tetris @ Bandcamp - Happy Way in the Maze of Rebirth, Memorabilia + More






Eurythmics Cover from 2011...





Full Albums...










And because it's that time of year...just chillin' on the veranda with some good friends and a smooth drink and the full moon reflecting off of the cool Pacific ocean...

Summertime...and the livin' is easy...






...maybe a few words lost in translation by the young Barcelonan, but that adds to the charm.


----------



## NealfromNZ

When I listen to the first track I’m thinking Ian Curtis / jJoy Devison or early New Order., Certainly captures the early 80s sound.

Always like a well done Gorge Gershwin track. Her voice really suits Summer Time and it’s a great arrangement.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> ....
> And because it's that time of year...just chillin' on the veranda with some good friends and a smooth drink and the full moon reflecting off of the cool Pacific ocean...
> 
> Summertime...and the livin' is easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe a few words lost in translation by the young Barcelonan, but that adds to the charm.


Sublime (and quite charming, indeed)! 

...I wonder if it really is a translation thing, though. Intentional or not, she surely made it her own. 



Here's two more extraordinary live performances of Summertime:


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> When I listen to the first track I’m thinking *Ian Curtis / Joy Division or early New Order*. Certainly captures the early 80s sound.


Nailed it, mate! Maybe even a bit of Morrissey and very early U2 as well? IDK.



NealfromNZ said:


> Always like a well done George Gershwin track. Her voice really suits Summer Time and it’s a great arrangement.


A few more very different but decent _Summertime_ covers...YMMV...

*bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Summertime by The Steph Johnson Trio* and *Summertime by Morcheeba with Hubert Laws*

*bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Summertime by Bobby Womack (feat. The Roots)*

...Check out the breakdown in the last minute of the track with the two snare rim shots.


----------



## bertholomey

Grinder said:


> Sublime (and quite charming, indeed)!
> 
> ...I wonder if it really is a translation thing, though. Intentional or not, she surely made it her own.
> 
> Here's two more extraordinary live performances of Summertime:


I think this is a very fun example of musical styles and our reaction to them. This is an extraordinary song.....and there are likely many out there that have the view that this song needs to be performed somewhat close to the original rendering.....to embellish it is to besmirch it......

And...it is interesting to contemplate that some will love the first rendering by the Quintet - simple, elegant, sublime, closer to the 'original' and hate the Janis version......others will love the power, passion, rawness of the Janis version.....and others will really appreciate both - in their own way, in the amazingness of each performance.....Thanks for posting all of these!


----------



## juiceweazel

Get your credit cards out kiddies...

https://gnrmerch.com/products/appetite-for-destruction-locked-n-loaded-box-set


----------



## bbfoto

juiceweazel said:


> Get your credit cards out kiddies...
> 
> https://gnrmerch.com/products/appetite-for-destruction-locked-n-loaded-box-set


That's a serious GNR collection! Curious as to how the Remasters were handled? Did they truly improve upon the original release, or are they brick-walled, low DR, smashed versions? Need to post this on the Steve Hoffman forums!!!

I'm hoping for the former, with improvements all around since they also went to the trouble to produce "audiophile" 180g Vinyl LP pressings with the album spread over 2 LPs instead of cramming them onto one like the original. That leaves much more room for the lathe's cutting head to do its thing with better accuracy, a _bit_ wider FR and DR.

It _is_ kind of nice that they conveniently give you ALL of the tracks on a 32GB Thumbdrive in 16/44, 24/96, and 24/192. Curious whether or not the 24/192 versions are derived by just upsampling the 24/96 tho'? Kind of wish these were MQA files.

Would be really cool to hear the unreleased tracks as well, but not so sure I'd really want to drop a cool Grand _just_ for a collection of GNR tracks. And while it's cool, I don't care so much for all of the memorabilia stuff...I'd probably look at it just once and place it on the shelf until I'm dead and gone, haha. The music is what matters to me.

But I urge you to buy it JW and give us your impressions!  Maybe import the tracks into Audacity, iZotope, or a professional DAW and see how they compare to the originals.  I would truly hope that the tracks and mixes are actually improved by a noticeable amount since they're asking $999 for this!


----------



## juiceweazel

bbfoto said:


> That's a serious GNR collection! Curious as to how the Remasters were handled? Did they truly improve upon the original release, or are they brick-walled, low DR, smashed versions? Need to post this on the Steve Hoffman forums!!!
> 
> I'm hoping for the former, with improvements all around since they also went to the trouble to produce "audiophile" 180g Vinyl LP pressings with the album spread over 2 LPs instead of cramming them onto one like the original. That leaves much more room for the lathe's cutting head to do its thing with better accuracy, a _bit_ wider FR and DR.
> 
> It _is_ kind of nice that they conveniently give you ALL of the tracks on a 32GB Thumbdrive in 16/44, 24/96, and 24/192. Curious whether or not the 192/24 versions are derived by just upsampling the 24/96 tho'?
> 
> Would be really cool to hear the unreleased tracks as well, but not so sure I'd really want to drop a cool Grand _just_ for a collection of GNR tracks. And while it's cool, I don't care so much for all of the memorabilia stuff...I'd probably look at it just once and place it on the shelf until I'm dead and gone, haha. The music is what matters to me.
> 
> But I urge you to buy it JW and give us your impressions!  Maybe import the tracks into Audacity or a professional DAW and see how they compare to the originals.  I would truly hope that the tracks and mixes are actually improved by a noticeable amount since they're asking $999 for this!


This is definitely for the most serious of GnR fans. I'm not sure I could ever justify a grand on this, let alone convince my wife of it's awesomeness though.
I'm not sure if they actually improved on the sound, but you would hope for this kind of cash they do the recordings justice. I mean you are talking one of the most influential rock bands from the 80s. I agree about the memorabilia. This is something you'd expect to see at Hard Rock Cafe, not my living room coffee table LOL. Now the records being a better quality is something worth noting. I don't have a record player but having this collection might make me want to get one.
So if someone out there REALLY wants to buy this then let me take a listen, I'd be more then happy to critique it versus the original discs :laugh:


----------



## Kapn.K

Grinder said:


>


That's good stuff, right there. Saw Medeski on Jam Cruise 13 with The Word. He got down with everyone, though.


----------



## Kapn.K

At work through my full cans(MDR-7506) eq'd w/max bass.


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


>





Grinder said:


>


Medeski, Martin, & Wood. Exceptional musicians! Love the funky groove. 

But for whatever reason I just ain't a fan of most organ-based stuff. I really haven't figured out why I don't care for it?  It just irks me and I can only listen to a track or two at the most before I move on.

But there are some tracks with organ that I really dig and that I could listen to perpetually. The _Beastie Boys'_ album, _*The In Sound From Way Out!*_ for example.

*Beastie Boys - The In Sound From Way Out! (Deluxe Edition Full Album) YouTube Playlist*

I guess too much organ, or too heavy on the organ, is like too much cowbell, haha!

YMMV


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> Medeski, Martin, & Wood. Exceptional musicians! Love the funky groove.
> 
> But for whatever reason I just ain't a fan of most organ (Spam)-based stuff. I really haven't figured out why I don't care for it?  It just irks me and I can only listen to a track or two at the most before I move on.
> 
> But there are some tracks with Spam that I really dig and that I could listen to perpetually. The _Beastie Boys'_ album, _*The In Sound From Way Out!*_ for example.
> 
> *Beastie Boys - The In Sound From Way Out! (Deluxe Edition Full Album) YouTube Playlist*
> 
> I guess too much Spam, or too heavy on the Spam, is like too much cowbell, haha!
> 
> YMMV


I know what you mean. While I really like most M. M. & W. that I've heard, the funkier the groove, the tastier the Spam. 








…well, Spam, eggs, sausage and Spam does not got much Spam in it:



















































BTW, _The In Sound From Way Out!_ is one of my all-time favorite albums. :beerchug:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## bbfoto

The Roots @ NPR's Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> The Roots @ NPR's Tiny Desk Concert


Simply stunning!!!


----------



## bbfoto

DJ Premier & The Badder Band: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert...


----------



## bbfoto

One of my sisters was a classical guitarist, and this is one of my favorite pieces that she used to play. This is a bit of a different arrangement, but fantastic in all regards, and especially if you enjoy classical guitar.


----------



## dsw1204

Here's one for you old-schoolers. From one of the best (and one of the most obscure) rock n' roll albums ever...A Space In Time from Ten Years After. The song is: "I'd Love to Change the World".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOCtHjQKySw


----------



## seafish

dsw1204 said:


> Here's one for you old-schoolers. From one of the best (and one of the most obscure) rock n' roll albums ever...A Space In Time from Ten Years After. The song is: "I'd Love to Change the World".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOCtHjQKySw


LOVE the song... Below is a cover/remix that while not as good as the remaster you posted is still fun--


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hEh9LiSzow&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Grinder

dsw1204 said:


> Here's one for you old-schoolers. From one of the best (and one of the most obscure and underrated) rock n' roll albums ever...A Space In Time from Ten Years After. The song is: "I'd Love to Change the World".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOCtHjQKySw


FIFY 

One of my all-time favorites. 


Here's another one for ya (_I'm Going Home_ - live at Woodstock):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW5M5xljdCI


----------



## bbfoto

dsw1204 said:


> Here's one for you old-schoolers. From one of the best (and one of the most obscure) rock n' roll albums ever...A Space In Time from Ten Years After. The song is: "I'd Love to Change the World".


GREAT song! My other sister (more the rocker type, LOL) had this LP and I think we both wore it out. ?

Another absolute favorite from back in the day was and is *Peter Frampton's "Frampton Comes Alive!"* double LP.


----------



## DeltaB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WL0V1y3ys


----------



## dsw1204

Grinder said:


> FIFY
> 
> One of my all-time favorites.
> 
> 
> Here's another one for ya (_I'm Going Home_ - live at Woodstock):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW5M5xljdCI


Great, great song! Man, I would love to have that song on a CD. Will be researching that. I love long songs, especially when they are very, very good ones.

You know, I don't have any Woodstock albums/CDs. I am going to have to change that.


----------



## dsw1204

bbfoto said:


> GREAT song! My other sister (more the rocker type, LOL) had this LP and I think we both wore it out. ?
> 
> Another absolute favorite from back in the day was and is *Peter Frampton's "Frampton Comes Alive!"* double LP.


I remember when that album came out. There was a lot of hype about it when it did. Brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Grinder

DeltaB said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WL0V1y3ys


Very nice! 

Not so much my style, but it sure makes my horns and HF 15s shine.


----------



## Donanon

Fania All Stars 'Guantanamera'

The best version of this standard that I've ever heard and Hector Lavoe at his best.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ43r_jswQM


----------



## NealfromNZ

Like the lyrics on this one...

joe bonamassa

https://youtu.be/G8yvUzGo81s


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## OneGun

Looks like I might be an odd duck here, but here's kinda what's in my collection. I really only listen to songs I've ripped from CDs... I don't do the digital download thing anymore; I'm old school... well... 80's and 90's old school anyway. 

My music is mostly metal/rock, but there's a blend of lots of other genres. 

Lots of: Metallica, Megadeth, Lamb of God, Overkill, Trivium, All That Remains, Corrosion of Conformity, Black Sabbath, Ozzy, Rammstein

Outside of that core, the rest is a mix: Michael Jackson, Garth Brooks, Tupac, The Doors, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd


I like to buy used CDs on eBay. That's where I buy almost all my music now. When I get the CD, I rip it into iTunes as ALAC then sync it into my iPhone SE. 

Then, on a separate Windows laptop, I rip the CD onto a big USB as an FLAC via Exact Audio Copy. 

I just like having the physical CD. This way, if I ever lose any of my devices, I can always rip again.


----------



## slayersazen

Nothing like the sound quality of Michael Jackson's recordings...


----------



## OneGun

slayersazen said:


> Nothing like the sound quality of Michael Jackson's recordings...


Agreed. IMO, "Beat it" is one of the best sounding recordings I've ever heard, and and absolutely excellent/epic song to boot. Frigg'n Eddie Van Halen on guitar too... unfk'n real. Great sounding track.


----------



## juiceweazel

OneGun said:


> Agreed. IMO, "Beat it" is one of the best sounding recordings I've ever heard, and and absolutely excellent/epic song to boot. Frigg'n Eddie Van Halen on guitar too... unfk'n real. Great sounding track.


Also agree. Lately I've been favoring Billie Jean & Man in the Mirror. When that bass first kicks in it really shows how well balanced your system is.


----------



## bbfoto

slayersazen said:


> Nothing like the sound quality of Michael Jackson's recordings...


_I copied and pasted this from my post in another thread here..._

So one of my favorite recordings has always been *Michael Jackson's BAD* album, and its title track. Of course, the *Thriller* album & track is a stand-out as well.

Unfortunately, AFAIK nothing beats the sound quality of the original 1987 *BAD* CD & LP release. The very first CD release is, as usual with first CDs releases, the best digital one of this album ever produced. Only LPs from the same year could beat it and if clean, really do. Some of the mixes in I think 4 of the songs on the album changed after this initial CD pressing and the later versions have become the "norm".

Below is an interesting video. Michael Fremer of Analog Planet/Stereophile explains the SQ of this album and what properties make this album & track so special. If you have this track, listen for the things that Michael describes.  Some of the comments in the YouTube video are interesting as well.







*The Dynamic Range Database - Michael Jackson - Bad*

.


----------



## Ct Drummer

A playlist of music from Mr Fijiwiji. Downtempo at its finest.


----------



## makinsparks

Played this in my Acura ELS yesterday. Dang, I thought the sub was going to let the smoke out.  Gojira - Silvera:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVvXB-Vwnco&index=2&list=PLFyhurrP9u35wNtHwJM5Q0VYuMIzFk0sD


----------



## OneGun

makinsparks said:


> Played this in my Acura ELS yesterday. Dang, I thought the sub was going to let the smoke out.  Gojira - Silvera:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVvXB-Vwnco&index=2&list=PLFyhurrP9u35wNtHwJM5Q0VYuMIzFk0sD



Fuk'n awesome. 

Here's another Gojira face melter. Don your asbestos mask!

Esoteric Surgery

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efofJjBGyNA


----------



## Alrojoca

Ayreon everybody dies live video version 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9AAXtUdM7xE


----------



## nittanylion64

OneGun said:


> I just like having the physical CD. This way, if I ever lose any of my devices, I can always rip again.


THIS times 1000%!! I hate all the movement from the physical media. I want to have both CD and DVD in my possession. I will stream music, as if it's a radio station, but would like to have a physical collection.


----------



## Second Skin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOUBW8bkjQ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMAPyGoqQVw


----------



## SHAGGS

Probably not what most of the members here are into, but a fantastic performance non the less...


----------



## Holmz

SHAGGS said:


> Probably not what most of the members here are into, but a fantastic performance non the less...
> ...


It has a flamenco guitar sound to it.
Concerto de oranges?
I like it.


----------



## pjhabit

Sittin home alone with some of Don's tunes & a bourbon...proper night in my book


----------



## seafish

NOT sure what to call this-- Metallic Blues?? LOL

the band (only TWO of them!!!) call themselves Black Pistol Fire--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YyfIYadXVc&frags=pl,wn

Not even quite sure that I like it, JK/LOL, but it is certainly raw!!!

And one more (acoustic) just for shicks and kiggles--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz0Rox89_NQ&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> NOT sure what to call this-- Metallic Blues?? LOL
> 
> the band (only TWO of them!!!) call themselves Black Pistol Fire--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YyfIYadXVc&frags=pl,wn
> 
> Not even quite sure that I like it, JK/LOL, but it is certainly raw!!!
> 
> And one more (acoustic) just for shicks and kiggles--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz0Rox89_NQ&frags=pl,wn


I like it!


----------



## Grinder

Here's one of my all-time favorites:





...and while I'm at it, how 'bout _A Tear for Eddie_:





Live:






Eddie Hazel R.I.P.


----------



## Donanon

Dengue Fever - Sleepwalking Through The Mekong

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViqdkwQN8qc


----------



## Alrojoca

:laugh: :laugh: . Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha 


https://youtu.be/OAtIwwdBkjE


----------



## NealfromNZ

https://youtu.be/nj5eeHac960

Away from home at the moment. This came to mind for some reason


----------



## Grinder

I just can't seem to get enough Khruangbin, LOL (ever since bbfoto shared them here back in April ). Here's a recent live performance on KEXP:




<edit> oops... just noticed that this too was recorded back in April. :dunce2:


----------



## Hanatsu

Seventh Wonder - The band from which the new Kamelot singer came from. Really good progressive metal, some recordings got pretty nice mastering too.


----------



## makinsparks

An oldie, but goodie, that I probably haven't heard in 25 years. I forgot about it, spotify randomly played it.

Rush, 2112 Overture
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5jwxrTqoEA


----------



## NealfromNZ

https://youtu.be/UdLlUCkuH4w

Morning pick me up with a bit of volume


----------



## Grinder




----------



## DavidRam

I'm looking for new music that's 80s inspired like this:

Love this song!

FM-84 - Running in the night
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvZskcqdYcE

and this

Electric Youth - Innocence
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOWM9ao38lM

one more 

The 1975 - Somebody Else
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bimd2nZirT4&list=RDBimd2nZirT4&t=196


----------



## Donanon

"A Change is Gonna Come" Brian Owens and Thomas Owens

Some sweet vocals and just great listening.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEXhZ8PwM-Y


----------



## Donanon

"Angels in Heaven" - Chris Rodrigues & the Spoon Lady


Raw, simple, straight up back porch pickin' and tappin'.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nLmM9kcBKs


----------



## seafish

Honestly NOT into Scandinavian metal, but this mix of bagpipes, bass, guitar, organ and drums by Nightwish is just TOO good!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJwjpjItfB8&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Onueez

Stone Sour - Hydrograd


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Two very different styles but two of my favorite female singers.


https://youtu.be/-xJrcWtM6jQ

https://youtu.be/a9QSoxoMpfo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstaln

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kg1BljLu9YY

LSD - Thunderclouds

I’ve been really diggin this song.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been quite a while since I’ve listen to Peter Gabriel.I think this was one of my first CDs

Always interesting story telling in his lyrics 

https://youtu.be/DYw9UrsFJa4


----------



## NealfromNZ

Late 90s this morning. Last track of one of my favourite albums 


https://youtu.be/H09m_QFg1fc


----------



## Aslmx

http://youtu.be/x0RV0kgdqJU


----------



## SilentWrath

Symphonic Fantasies performed by WDR Symphony Orchestra.

Square Enix songs...think Final Fantasy, Secret of Mana, etc...

A wonderful recording with excellent dynamic range!


----------



## dsw1204

Here's another one from quite some time ago. Jean Luc Ponty's Cosmic Messenger album. Played it today for the first time, today, in a long time. Still love it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNUQBBM_c9E&list=PLTL7XyM1eUiwumagr3C6yNXzivBXrxllL


----------



## miniSQ

good morning...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71Gt46aX9Z4


----------



## juiceweazel

Pretty solid album. Not a terrible recording either considering modern heavy rock.
https://www.amazon.com/Outsider-Thr...id=1538335841&sr=1-1&keywords=3+days+grace+cd


----------



## trumpet




----------



## haneraka

Brennan heart


----------



## haneraka

The rolling stones


----------



## bbfoto

One of my photographer/musician buddies sent me this a while back and I thought that I'd share it here as well...


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> One of my photographer/musician buddies sent me this a while back and I thought that I'd share it here as well...


Very cool! I really enjoyed that!


----------



## bbfoto

Been digging these...

...kind of "Atmospheric DnB"?






and...


----------



## bbfoto

Sign up via Email or Social Media to receive a FREE Monthly Sampler Album at *RHYTHM PASSPORT*. 

IMO, there are some great tracks on each sampler, though I've been known to have somewhat eclectic tastes.   FYI you can't really tell much from the uber short snippets of sample audio on the web page.

This October Sampler is only available for Download until the 25th of this month. _GRAB IT!_

*Rhythm Passport Free Monthly Compilation Vol. 30, October 2018*

If you like a particular track, you can of course then purchase the corresponding album or search for more from that Artist.


I also enjoyed these recent KEXP Live In Studio performances by *Revel In Dimes*...


----------



## Grinder

Thanks!

That was nice. Most of all, I like the lead singer's voice.


----------



## Grinder

Robin Trower's _Bridge of Sighs_ album:


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> Robin Trower's _Bridge of Sighs_ album:


Hell Yeah! Always loved _Bridge Of Sighs_ and _In This Place_.

Great album, thanks!


----------



## 205689

Hope you all wouldn't mind if a newbie chimed in but I have to mention my favorite here to show off my GREAT system...

Sverre Indris Joner - Cinco Salsa (Beethoven´s 5th Salsa).
I'm a little biased because I am Cuban. But this rendition is absolutely phenomenal!!!


----------



## FlyingEagle

I have added Trap to my list of "likes" for electronic music. 

My brother went to Tomorrowland in Belgium this summer, Alison Wonderland played there.

Having just bought her album, "AWAKE", I am truly digging this. 

Want to see how well your low end works ... plug in this CD.

I detect hints of Flume, and Blade Runner/Tron/Daft Punk get the nod also, so I can definitely roll with it.

Lots of sound bouncing all around, going from wide pans to direct and hard hitting electronics blasts, which aren't to be outdone by the clipping sequence in one of the tracks. For me, this was a little piece of auditory nirvana. No, I won't lend you my CD. 

But .... (and don't judge the lyrics, take this as a whole) ... better yet I will lend you the CD, so this sounds better.

Here for U - Alison Wonderland x Blessus

My 18 year old floor standers with their designated 200w/chan amp, really got a workout with minimal volume indicated on the dial. I think this CD qualifies for part of the loudness wars, but I wouldn't have it any other way.

Anywho, almost have the system running in the car, but turned it on and no power up for the amp. Back to the living room I go, to enjoy more of this, as I have no patience for wiring foolery when it is near freezing outside with sprinkles of snow.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

domination by pantera


----------



## ballistic1350

Juno Reactor - Labyrinth
this album is wild, always gets me going


----------



## Second Skin

Hype Killa Part 1 Beating in the CD player today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2mb1N01ojQ


----------



## Second Skin

Hype Killah Part 1 Beating in the CD player today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30jsJL9yMJE&index=2&list=OLAK5uy_lTclC2afZOMBxJ-4-XNSV2xwgEPu9Mse4


----------



## Jcmamma

https://youtu.be/KaW4pv-1YDA


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Grinder

DOPE!^^^^^

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NealfromNZ

https://youtu.be/SAsJ_n747T4


----------



## seafish

Been loving the NZ dub, ska scene ever since I heard Fat Freddy's Drop !!!


----------



## brainbot1

The new G Jones Album "Ineffable Truth" , hot damn does this **** get me moving.


----------



## Grinder

NealfromNZ said:


> https://youtu.be/SAsJ_n747T4


Very nice!


----------



## Second Skin

Oh Yeah......The Sandman dropping bars!!! 

imp:epper::jester:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9N6_Tj9u2U


----------



## Grinder

Second Skin said:


> Oh Yeah......The Sandman dropping bars!!!
> 
> imp:epper::jester:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9N6_Tj9u2U


Two points! :laugh::laugh:

...on second thought, better make it three. LOL


----------



## bertholomey

A little Passafire

https://youtu.be/xRBSjOpUv0Q




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

Hot off the press from Larkin Poe==

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StfZJms9I-8


and on of my favorite performances from them--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGEjbJkxFhs


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Hot off the press from Larkin Poe==
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StfZJms9I-8
> 
> 
> and on of my favorite performances from them--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGEjbJkxFhs


I especially like their live performance ...and they're so easy on the eyes as well.


----------



## DavidRam

Tash Sultana, one of my recent favorites...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GUyZSxRuak


----------



## DavidRam

I also just picked up 'The Sundays' cd because I love their remake of Wild Horses:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeebtskeD_Q


----------



## truckguy

Billie Eilish - when the party’s over

https://youtu.be/pbMwTqkKSps


----------



## seafish

DavidRam said:


> Tash Sultana, one of my recent favorites...
> 
> [/IMG]


Tash is very original and ALOT of fun to listen to!!
My daughter loves her songs.

That being said, I hope that she keeps developing as an artist as most of her stuff sounds the same, at least to me.


----------



## truckguy

DavidRam said:


> I also just picked up 'The Sundays' cd because I love their remake of Wild Horses:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeebtskeD_Q


I remember this song from the Mark Wahlberg movie Fear.


----------



## seafish

Here's another original clip from Larkin Poe that IMO showcases their raw musical talent--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBZQAJ11HLg&frags=pl,wn


----------



## DavidRam

seafish said:


> Tash is very original and ALOT of fun to listen to!!
> My daughter loves her songs.
> 
> That being said, I hope that she keeps developing as an artist as most of her stuff sounds the same, at least to me.


I agree... I have both of her cds and her style is very distinct and original, but not very versatile.


----------



## Grinder

DavidRam said:


> Tash Sultana, one of my recent favorites...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GUyZSxRuak


You folks are on a roll! Lots of great stuff in here lately.


----------



## mkars1

Started with some 90's Bass 305
Now something different Culan - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kTtBgkU2zM


----------



## seafish

Hope that I am not reposting old favorites, or worse tracks that I found out about here!! LOL

This is about as a pop as I like, but IMO is heavily influenced with some New Orleans blues and jazz, and it is TOTALLY original and real.

The Revivalists

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Pt7M0weUI&frags=pl,wn

And their cover of Prince's When Doves Cry is to die for--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoQgd8n0Gdo


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> Hot off the press from Larkin Poe==
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StfZJms9I-8
> 
> 
> and on of my favorite performances from them--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGEjbJkxFhs


I'm a bit late to the party, but those are FANTASTIC! Thanks for posting. ?


----------



## 205689

Have any of you listened to Neph by Trombone Shorty? Damn this kid can play!!! Look it up guys. It sounds like a concert in my Jeep GC!!!!!!


----------



## Timelessr1

Been listening to this alot! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJaKgP2ZdCQ


Been hooked on Kaleo too!! Love the lyrics of this one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-7IHOXkiV8&list=RDEMMJROcMAX1Cv2xgA9GBboSg&index=1




Song is a blues/rock

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOletMMI0B4&list=RDEMMJROcMAX1Cv2xgA9GBboSg&index=6


----------



## Grinder

DanKind75 said:


> Have any of you listened to Neph by Trombone Shorty? Damn this kid can play!!! Look it up guys. It sounds like a concert in my Jeep GC!!!!!!


Dig that! Thanks!


----------



## seafish

a couple more from Larkin Poe showing off mad skills--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy0RGsd2-JA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEWiJR9qeoc&list=PL5zSdTNcGCQpijy4uTMEkRZ4cCsPFdaa0


----------



## seafish

and just stumbled across this pretty sweet acoustic and jazzy cover of Paul Mcartneys "Heart of the Country"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9i77poiCCM&frags=pl,wn


----------



## seafish

LOL...Well at least I think that I'm on a roll...

I havent heard Reina DelCid for awhile, and here she is with friends doing a NICE acoustic over of "Sister Golden Hair" by America.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSmXSP9m8qg


AND here doing another nice cover of "Stuck in the Middle with You" with a poppin' bass line.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T3B502Ut94&frags=wn


----------



## Grinder




----------



## seafish

Larkin Poe...a little more polished and higher production values (at least for the video)....just became my second favorite from them cuz it's got a sightly different sound--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKRDlmtTm2I


----------



## seafish

Jade Bird ... so is her genre "acoustic hard pop" or simply inspired by Pat Benatar, who I happen to like ALOT ?? LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx4CQa5tHaI

and her AWESOME acoustic cover of "New Rules" by Due Lipa (who I do NOT like at all!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVgg8Rdk3LM


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Jade Bird ... and her AWESOME acoustic cover of "New Rules" by Due Lipa (who I do NOT like at all!)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVgg8Rdk3LM


Nice! 

Out of curiosity I listened to the first minute or so of the original ...because that's all I could take. :cwm8:


----------



## robtr8

I count on RGM to find some great hidden gems:

Ash Wilson: https://youtu.be/ENn-Hni2P1k

Bronk & Sven Zetterberg: https://youtu.be/zIl2FKjZoTQ

Ana Popovic: https://youtu.be/Xr38RhmISH0


----------



## Grinder

Stumbled across this gem today while perusing another thread: (courtesy of bbfoto)


----------



## Second Skin

https://youtu.be/RAtTWD8D0lE


----------



## gijoe

I've been listening to LP a lot lately. I really like her live, and acoustic stuff, but even her heavily produced stuff works well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDjeBNv6ip0

And, here is one with a lot more production.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFnIuBB9YAo


----------



## Grinder

Second Skin said:


> https://youtu.be/RAtTWD8D0lE


Catchy funky bassline. Video looks like a commercial though.

/sarc


----------



## seafish

gijoe said:


> I've been listening to LP a lot lately. I really like her live, and acoustic stuff, but even her heavily produced stuff works well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDjeBNv6ip0


NICE...very unique and beautiful voice!! Thanks.


----------



## gijoe

seafish said:


> NICE...very unique and beautiful voice!! Thanks.


She's really interesting, she's a great song writer, and her voice is super unique. She's written songs for Cher, Christina Aguilera, and a few other's. Also, she reminds me of McLOVIN, so that's fun, haha. The live sessions on youtube are great (Lost on You, and Muddy Waters), and she does a pretty good sounding cover of Halo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6X0PqIWfzQ

(how do I embed the video, instead of just the link?)


----------



## Grinder

gijoe said:


> She's really interesting, she's a great song writer, and her voice is super unique. She's written songs for Cher, Christina Aguilera, and a few other's. Also, she reminds me of McLOVIN, so that's fun, haha. The live sessions on youtube are great (Lost on You, and Muddy Waters), and she does a pretty good sounding cover of Halo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6X0PqIWfzQ
> 
> (*how do I embed the video, instead of just the link?*)


Copy and paste only the portion of the url after the "=" (in this case, L6X0PqIWfzQ), and then highlight (if not highlighted already), and then click YouTube Wrap button above (in DIYMA Advanced Message view).

Like this:


----------



## gijoe

Grinder said:


> Copy and paste only the portion of the url after the "=" (in this case, L6X0PqIWfzQ), and then highlight (if not highlighted already), and then click YouTube Wrap button above (in DIYMA Advanced Message view).
> 
> Like this:


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## SQLnovice

Roy Jones - Can't be touched


----------



## seafish

Tonight I am listening to some dam fine blues by Brian Lucas Project--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEpHKeg3_q4


----------



## seafish

And an amazing cover of Lynard Skynards "Simple Man" by Government Mule with Warren Haynes and Audley Freed--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLL-xQShKw&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Tonight I am listening to some dam fine blues by Brian Lucas Project--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEpHKeg3_q4


Never heard this before, but as a HUGE Pink Floyd fan (among many other likely influences I can hear) I really like it.



seafish said:


> And an amazing cover of Lynard Skynards "Simple Man" by Government Mule with Warren Haynes and Audley Freed--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLL-xQShKw&frags=pl,wn


Great song! Great performance!


----------



## Grinder

Recalling Eddie Hazel's Maggot Brain, one the many possible influences that come to mind while listening to ^BLP's _Setting Sun_^ ...I stumbled across this scintillating performance:


----------



## seafish

^^^IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## seafish

Jade Bird again almost giving Kate Bush a run for the money with a cover of "Running up that Hill"--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emKLLI0tNf4


----------



## Grinder




----------



## MrGreen83

Mr. Bublé’s new album! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

Just a little bit of a Groovy, ChillOut, Reggae-infused track by _The Culver City Dub Collective_ for the end of the work week...


----------



## NealfromNZ

One of the few stereo recordings of Billie Holiday done for cinema apparently. That trumpet player towards the end ..... superb 

https://youtu.be/ouuRsRz8syM


----------



## NealfromNZ

seafish said:


> Jade Bird again almost giving Kate Bush a run for the money with a cover of "Running up that Hill"--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emKLLI0tNf4


Very wiorthy rendition of running up that hill. I also like Placebos version done a few years back

https://youtu.be/x5GuBa4Bbnw


----------



## bbfoto

*Beach Fossils - Clash the Truth [Demos]*

Similar to early New Order with driving bass lines, guitars & drums.

Favorite is Track 2 "Generational Synthetic" at 2:11 which IMO is much better than their final album version.


----------



## banshee28

Quick Spanish Harlem question. Can anyone confirm if there is a slight amount of "hiss/background noise" when there are no vocals yet playing or in between them? I say that since in my system, I dont have nearly any hiss, and I hear a decent amount on this track. I have the PCM version downloaded from HQ Tracks. I am considering the DSD version IF it would not have what I am hearing and considered "hiss"? 

I have a few other DSD files and even when played at full volume, when there is no music or vocals, or between instruments, there is no hiss whatsoever, so I think my system is clean. I also just tried on my Sennheiser's, and its exactly the same.

Would the DSD version be better? I love this track, but would love it more if it was more silent during these times.


----------



## seafish

Larkin Poe cointinues to impress me--

their simple but innovative cover of "One Way Out" by the Allman Brothers--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlYKXbkdCCg


----------



## seafish

And for those of you who like amazing harmonica improv 

OR for those who simply want to watch an amazingly beautiful woman play improv harmonica --

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIss2Qmmc5k&frags=pl,wn

and also

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TTOLgnk8s


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> And for those of you who like amazing harmonica improv
> 
> OR for those who simply want to watch an amazingly beautiful woman play improv harmonica --
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIss2Qmmc5k&frags=pl,wn
> WOW!!! Now, ^THAT^ was too short... LOL Thanks for sharing!
> 
> and also
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TTOLgnk8s


....


----------



## sensarmy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_6-6reMDRQ

Lynyrd Skynyrd's "Simple Man" Performed by Justin Johnson


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> And for those of you who like amazing harmonica improv OR for those who simply want to watch an amazingly beautiful woman play improv harmonica --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also


Nice. I enjoyed this one as well...


----------



## bbfoto

banshee28 said:


> Quick Spanish Harlem question. Can anyone confirm if there is a slight amount of "hiss/background noise" when there are no vocals yet playing or in between them? I say that since in my system, I dont have nearly any hiss, and I hear a decent amount on this track. I have the PCM version downloaded from HQ Tracks. I am considering the DSD version IF it would not have what I am hearing and considered "hiss"?
> 
> I have a few other DSD files and even when played at full volume, when there is no music or vocals, or between instruments, there is no hiss whatsoever, so I think my system is clean. I also just tried on my Sennheiser's, and its exactly the same.
> 
> Would the DSD version be better? I love this track, but would love it more if it was more silent during these times.


Yes, there is a considerable amount of hiss on the _Spanish Harlem_ track. It was recorded using Analog Tape which inherently has "tape hiss". And a lot of purists did not believe in using the tape hiss noise reduction systems such as Dolby NR as they felt it altered the SQ.

In addition, the entire signal chain was Analog Tube gear designed by George Kaye, and a classic, old tube microphone was used for the vocals. While this all sounds extremely natural and realistic, tube mics (especially old ones) have a quite a bit more "self noise" than modern designs and/or FET-based microphones. Same for most tube microphone preamps. They both offer a beautiful, holographic sound, but will have a higher inherent noise floor.

With Rebecca's "The Raven" album, they were going for a very natural and realistic sound, and didn't care as much about the inherent hiss or noise floor.

The DSD version will not be any different, as it will be captured and digitized using the original analog master tapes.

You will find the same thing with other more recent high-quality recordings that use analog tube gear, such as Diana Krall's _Love Scenes_ album. You can actually hear the increased hiss each time mix engineer, Al Schmitt, brings up the fader for the vocal mic just before Diana starts singing each phrase. This is a combination of all of the analog gear in the signal chain...the tube microphone, mic preamp, recording console, and compressor, etc adding to the noise floor.


----------



## banshee28

bbfoto said:


> Yes, there is a considerable amount of hiss on the _Spanish Harlem_ track. It was recorded using Analog Tape which inherently has "tape hiss". And a lot of purists did not believe in using the tape hiss noise reduction systems such as Dolby NR as they felt it altered the SQ.
> 
> In addition, the entire signal chain was Analog Tube gear designed by George Kaye, and a classic, old tube microphone was used for the vocals. While this all sounds extremely natural and realistic, tube mics (especially old ones) have a quite a bit more "self noise" than modern designs and/or FET-based microphones. Same for most tube microphone preamps. They both offer a beautiful, holographic sound, but will have a higher inherent noise floor.
> 
> With Rebecca's "The Raven" album, they were going for a very natural and realistic sound, and didn't care as much about the inherent hiss or noise floor.
> 
> The DSD version will not be any different, as it will be captured and digitized using the original analog master tapes.
> 
> You will find the same thing with other more recent high-quality recordings that use analog tube gear, such as Diana Krall's _Love Scenes_ album. You can actually hear the increased hiss each time mix engineer, Al Schmitt, brings up the fader for the vocal mic just before Diana starts singing each phrase. This is a combination of all of the analog gear in the signal chain...the tube microphone, mic preamp, recording console, and compressor, etc adding to the noise floor.


Wow, that was an amazing explanation. I think that explains it!!! 

Thanks bbfoto!


----------



## seafish

Generally I do not even THINK about listening to any Pink Floyd covers ( I mean, like why bother, right??) but this version of "Have a Cigar" by The Main Squeeze is in fact EXCEPTIONAL and the guitar solo is amazing--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R6StQfLNbw


----------



## seafish

And their cover of the Temptations "Papa was a Rolling Stone" is also f'n HOT with a synth track that just burns!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XccYR3psZ9s


----------



## seafish

Alright, obviously I can't get enough of these guys, but they were made to cover "Whipping Post"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCVA-lUsvqg


----------



## seafish

And now for something COMPLETELY different by The HU...
I don;t even know what to call it...

Mongolian Metal ???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4xZUr0BEfE

On EDIT, ok I was wrong definitely Mongolian DEATH Metal--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8dCGIm6yc&frags=pl,wn

though the music stands on its own, the second link is worth listening to simply to watch the video!!!


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Generally I do not even THINK about listening to any Pink Floyd covers ( I mean, like why bother, right??) but this version of "Have a Cigar" by The Main Squeeze is in fact EXCEPTIONAL and the guitar solo is amazing--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R6StQfLNbw


I was thinking "meh" until that solo ...and then I was  ... ... ...:surprised: ... ...goosebumps! I think DG would be honored.


----------



## Grinder

Having Googled Too Many Zooz out of curiosity when they were mentioned in another thread, I found this  :


----------



## Grinder

Short, but sweet:


----------



## juiceweazel

Local new Jazz Band here in Erie, PA. The recording was done very well. Unfortunately it's only available outside of Erie digitally. Not sure of the Amazon quality but the CD I purchased is great.

https://www.amazon.com/Soundtrack-Da...ephen+trohoske

PS Finally made 500!


----------



## Rainstar




----------



## bbfoto

.
*"ill Street Blues" - Moonrock - Cafe del Mar Volumen Seis*
















*"All Alone (No One To Be With)" - Slick Rick - Back To Mine (Everything but the Girl)*















*Back To Mine (Everything but the Girl) - YouTube Track Playlist (compilation)*

.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

jimi hendrix,


----------



## robtr8

Grinder said:


> I was thinking "meh" until that solo ...and then I was  ... ... ...:surprised: ... ...goosebumps! I think DG would be honored.


These guys remind me of Sonia Data in that the musicianship is great but ultimately, the lead singer isn't very engaging.

https://youtu.be/I7KDQUUuVD8


----------



## Grinder




----------



## seafish

"Ain't No Sunshine" is one of my favorite songs and I love to check out covers of it due to the soul each cover may (or may not) embody...LOL

Here are two of my favorites--

a little bit jazzy and upbeat version by The Brothers Rize--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFGWqlrR5c&feature=share

and just a simple version by Canen characterized by her beautiful voice and a stand up cello solo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWVe1GGvs4U


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> "Ain't No Sunshine" is one of my favorite songs and I love to check out covers of it due to the soul each cover may (or may not) embody...LOL
> 
> Here are two of my favorites--
> 
> a little bit jazzy and upbeat version by The Brothers Rize--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFGWqlrR5c&feature=share
> 
> and just a simple version by Canen characterized by her beautiful voice and a stand up cello solo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWVe1GGvs4U


Not _feeling_ that upbeat version at all, but I could listen to Canen and that band (especially the cello) all day.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seafish

Grinder said:


> Not _feeling_ that upbeat version at all, but I could listen to Canen and that band (especially the cello) all day.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Pretty hard to believe that she is only 12 years old at the time of the recording!!!


----------



## seafish

Guessing that your going to like her cover of "Work Song" by Hozier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpcioHEjZrk


----------



## seafish

and now Pomplamoose (??) does a nice, funky cover of the Bee Gees, who I don't even really like,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooZR4LSuppk

and also this AMAZINGLY beautiful and soulful cover of Eleanor Rigby with voice, piano and bass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVz65Phjqbc


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Pretty hard to believe that she is only 12 years old at the time of the recording!!!


Hard to believe, indeed! 

I somehow missed that fact until reading YouTube comments afterward ...when I was like, "_what_ are you talking about?" Only while listening (and looking closely, LOL) for the third time, did I _finally_ notice where it says _"Ain't No Sunshine -- Bill Withers (cover by Canen 12 y.o.)"_ LOL

I can't explain it, but knowing that there are young people like her gives me hope for our future.


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Guessing that your going to like her cover of "Work Song" by Hozier
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpcioHEjZrk


Very nice!


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> and now Pomplamoose (??) does a nice, funky cover of the Bee Gees, who I don't even really like,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooZR4LSuppk
> 
> and also this AMAZINGLY beautiful and soulful cover of Eleanor Rigby with voice, piano and bass.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVz65Phjqbc


WOW! I've always loved the original, but I find this pared-down cover of Eleanor Rigby all the more moving.


----------



## seafish

and I have NO words to describe this next song ... 
the rhythm and the intensity by themselves let alone the dynamism of her voice do it justice. And the acoustic. guitar player is NO slouch.

Alice Merton performs "No Roots"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48b0nhULavY


----------



## seafish

And now for All Them Witches performs "My middle name is the Blues"

Straight Up Young American Bad Ass Rocking' Blues--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw09uponbPI&frags=pl,wn


----------



## seafish

Or did Jim Morrison simply reincarnate and join up with The White Stripes??


All Them Witches perform "When God Comes Back"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W66td1l_ISQ&t=72s&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Grinder

Been loving Khruangbin for awhile now, but I just now found this:


----------



## Grinder

Abbie Morin - Barstools (Live at Otis Mountain Get Down):

https://abbiemorin.bandcamp.com/track/barstools-live-at-otis-mountain-get-down


----------



## rockinridgeline

Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughn, “In Session”. If there is a more moving recording of two Blues legends, I have not heard it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder

Careful with the volume, folks.


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> Careful with the volume, folks.


That must be amazing with the horn setup.  I'm gonna have to check out that Decca recording! Thanks for sharing.

Recording engineer Peter McGrath of Wilson Audio speakers has recorded this piece (not this performance) and it is absolutely stunning. He uses a special microphone setup to capture the performance, including a very accurate representation of the concert hall ambience. Unfortunately it has not been released to the public and you will only hear it at high-end audio shows in the Wilson Audio speaker demo room.

But there are many of his other recordings available at *Wilson Audiophile Recordings*

Here is a Link to an article of his recording setup and general microphone technique, which isn't the usual "Decca Tree" setup.

*Stereophile - Capturing it Live with Peter McGrath*


----------



## bbfoto

My favorite "new" 80's New Wave/Post-Punk band. _ACTORS_.

Reminiscent of _A Flock Of Seagulls_, _The FIXX_, and maybe a little early _U2_/or the Edge's guitar thrown in. Driving bass lines & drum rhythms, and classic 80's synth keyboard.

Also check out the other 3 songs in their full live set on KEXP.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> That must be amazing with the horn setup.  I'm gonna have to check out that Decca recording! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Recording engineer Peter McGrath of Wilson Audio speakers has recorded this piece (not this performance) and it is absolutely stunning. He uses a special microphone setup to capture the performance, including a very accurate representation of the concert hall ambience. Unfortunately it has not been released to the public and you will only hear it at high-end audio shows in the Wilson Audio speaker demo room.
> 
> But there are many of his other recordings available at *Wilson Audiophile Recordings*
> 
> Here is a Link to an article of his recording setup and general microphone technique, which isn't the usual "Decca Tree" setup.
> 
> *Stereophile - Capturing it Live with Peter McGrath*


Yeah…









I’ve been going through and naming/renaming/confirming a bunch of audio files; and yesterday, having encountered (and finally identified what turned out to be) “16 Robert Shaw-Atlanta Symphony Orchestra (Verdi) - Requiem, Tuba Mirum (from Alpine Speed of Sound).wav,” and having come across that wonderful YouTube video in the process, I thought to share it here.

While there seems to be clearer bass and better extension with the .wav file, I think I prefer the overall sound of that video version …though I only had a few minutes with each, and probably got a lot more carried away with the .wav version (ah, those drums!), LOL.

Thanks for the links! Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Grinder

..and having similarly encountered "14 Robert Shaw-Atlanta Symphony Orchestra - Requiem Dies Irae.wav" (from Focal-JMLabs Demo Disc 1) today, I went on to find this (which seems to be the part immediately preceding _Tuba Mirum_): 




Love this stuff!!!


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> ..and having similarly encountered "14 Robert Shaw-Atlanta Symphony Orchestra - Requiem Dies Irae.wav" (from Focal-JMLabs Demo Disc 1) today, I went on to find this (which seems to be the part immediately preceding _Tuba Mirum_):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this stuff!!!


Yeah, I definitely like the Decca recordings in both of those videos.

I know that I have that _Alpine Speed Of Sound Reference Disc_ stashed away somewhere...I just can't find it.  I've still got probably 1,000+ CDs boxed up and stashed somewhere from a move way back when. Gotta find them, go through them, and get them digitized!

I believe the _Alpine Speed of Sound Requiem: Tuba Mirum_ track is from a Telarc recording. 

Unfortunately, all that I found in my digital file archives from the _Speed Of Sound_ disc are 192kbps MP3s, haha, whoops! :blush: But alas, that disc came out in the prime days of MP3.

*bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - ALPINE Speed Of Sound Reference Disc*

https://www.discogs.com/Various-Speed-Of-Sound-Reference-Disc/release/7894634

Luckily, I also have most of those Focal/JMLabs Demo discs.  Great stuff on all of them.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> Yeah, I definitely like the Decca recordings in both of those videos.
> 
> I know that I have that _Alpine Speed Of Sound Reference Disc_ stashed away somewhere...I just can't find it.  I've still got probably 1,000+ CDs boxed up and stashed somewhere from a move way back when. Gotta find them, go through them, and get them digitized!
> 
> I believe the _Alpine Speed of Sound Requiem: Tuba Mirum_ track is from a Telarc recording.
> 
> Unfortunately, all that I found in my digital file archives from the _Speed Of Sound_ disc are 192kbps MP3s, haha, whoops! :blush: But alas, that disc came out in the prime days of MP3.
> 
> *bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - ALPINE Speed Of Sound Reference Disc*
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Various-Speed-Of-Sound-Reference-Disc/release/7894634
> 
> Luckily, I also have most of those Focal/JMLabs Demo discs.  Great stuff on all of them.


Yeah, truly great stuff!

You've got quite the collection!!! I wish I had those problems. 

Yup, that's the one. Your version (apart from being an mp3) is exactly the same version as mine (a 1,411 kbps, 21.1 MB .wav, BTW).

Strangely (and frustratingly - though I don't suppose it really matters), I have yet to find the origin of this track. Everything I've found so far is under two minutes (1:54 - 1:58, IIRC), whereas the _Speed of Sound_ version is 2:05. 

FWIW, here's a 1:56 Telarc example (click expanded view of rear cover): https://www.amazon.com/Verdi-Requiem-Operatic-Choruses-Giuseppe/dp/B000003CUH


----------



## ca90ss

bbfoto said:


> My favorite "new" 80's New Wave/Post-Punk band. _ACTORS_.
> 
> Reminiscent of _A Flock Of Seagulls_, _The FIXX_, and maybe a little early _U2_/or the Edge's guitar thrown in. Driving bass lines & drum rhythms, and classic 80's synth keyboard.


If you get a chance try to go see Poptone next time they're playing in the area. Saw them play in Glendale last year and LA earlier this year and both were excellent shows. Should also go see Public Image ltd. if you get the chance, saw them last month at the Fonda and they were really good live too and also noticed one of the guys from Poptone in the audience.


----------



## bbfoto

Just finished listening to the *Soul Mining* album by *The The*. Haven't heard that one in ages!


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## brainbot1

New Koan Sound Album " Polychrome" on repeat. Some of the best production and sound design out there. If you like stereo imaging, you are welcome. The last song, "the zulla" is just god level production. These guys are absolutely top notch.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## NealfromNZ

Rumours of another Faithless album. In the mean time..... I can’t get no sleep....


https://youtu.be/ZHVJVQzHv5Q


----------



## tjframe

bbfoto said:


> My favorite "new" 80's New Wave/Post-Punk band. _ACTORS_.
> 
> Reminiscent of _A Flock Of Seagulls_, _The FIXX_, and maybe a little early _U2_/or the Edge's guitar thrown in. Driving bass lines & drum rhythms, and classic 80's synth keyboard.
> 
> Also check out the other 3 songs in their full live set on KEXP.



Love it! straight out of the 80s. What's old is new again.


----------



## tjframe

so then I need as palette cleanse with this:






Pretty much polar opposites, so my total emotional state = 0


----------



## Alrojoca

https://youtu.be/ZB_fgkA3W80


----------



## JH1973

Best version of this song written by Leonard Cohen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ


----------



## bbfoto

Their full performance (4 songs) should be posted up in the next day or two.


----------



## SHAGGS

Champion guitarist Richard Smith preforms Scott Joplin's _The Entertainer_


----------



## Donanon

Blackberry Smoke - Find A Light 


https://youtu.be/Thal9qbQqBE?t=790

Fun music and even though it smells a bit like Skynyrd it's different enough to be original.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## NealfromNZ

Labs second album is out this week. Been streaming this morning and will go out and buy it in vinyl shortly 


https://labmusic.bandcamp.com/album/l-a-b-ii


----------



## seafish

NealfromNZ said:


> Labs second album is out this week. Been streaming this morning and will go out and buy it in vinyl shortly
> 
> 
> https://labmusic.bandcamp.com/album/l-a-b-ii


Cool...I like LAB...not near as much as I enjoying listening to Fat Freddys Drop, but I still like it a lot!!


----------



## bertholomey

NealfromNZ said:


> Labs second album is out this week. Been streaming this morning and will go out and buy it in vinyl shortly
> 
> 
> https://labmusic.bandcamp.com/album/l-a-b-ii




Thanks! I’ll be doing the download tomorrow. I’ve got to look up that Fat Freddy’s Drop as well - haven’t heard any of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seafish

Beautifully SLOW Spanish torch song ?? 

how bout just watching the singer play a stand-up bass that is taller then she is!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-iBgr-4EfI&frags=pl,wn


----------



## kostiuk

Just got a new car and have 3 months of free XM so I've been listening to a lot of 70's. Until the free runs out then I'll pick back up with the latest Black Stone Cherry.
Kevin K.


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Beautifully SLOW Spanish torch song ??
> 
> how bout just watching the singer play a stand-up bass that is taller then she is!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-iBgr-4EfI&frags=pl,wn


Wow... So deeply emotive, and hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## seafish

Grinder said:


> Wow... So deeply emotive, and hauntingly beautiful.


And that's putting it lightly... JK/LOL!!!


----------



## dsw1204

Today, I'm listening to a Queen album, one that I have not heard in a long time..."A Night At The Opera" and am enjoying the Hell out of it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB4t9tL2vkA&list=PL6ogdCG3tAWjWNCWGhNY4izQQTQTUntnP


----------



## NealfromNZ

Listening to some middle aged white guy music today.

? https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...-what-you-listening-today.html#/topics/412907

https://youtu.be/LqOJq0HeZMc


----------



## seafish

Just realized that no one has posted any Manu Chao yet--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNzafK1HIro

IMO, their studio recordings are even more incredible due to the sound production levels!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zW8a3XNp_4&frags=pl,wn


----------



## NealfromNZ

bertholomey said:


> Thanks! I’ll be doing the download tomorrow. I’ve got to look up that Fat Freddy’s Drop as well - haven’t heard any of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tracks “blackbird “ And “the Raft” are my favs. They are a local band here so have seen them a number of times.

Play blackbird quite loud , they layer the bass in the first rifs over the first few minutes. My spg555 loves this stuff ?


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## karmajack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUZh0f5dcug

Beastie Boys : In Sound From Way Out! - 1996. Particularly track 4 "Pow". 

Can't get enough of this song.


----------



## bertholomey

NealfromNZ said:


> Tracks “blackbird “ And “the Raft” are my favs. They are a local band here so have seen them a number of times.
> 
> Play blackbird quite loud , they layer the bass in the first rifs over the first few minutes. My spg555 loves this stuff ?


Awesome! I downloaded 'Based On A True Story' the other day, and I really have enjoyed it. I need to look at their others  I'm enjoying the new L.A.B. as well


----------



## seafish

NealfromNZ said:


> Tracks “blackbird “ And “the Raft” are my favs. They are a local band here so have seen them a number of times.
> 
> Play blackbird quite loud , they layer the bass in the first rifs over the first few minutes. My spg555 loves this stuff ?


GREAT choices...both AWESOME songs!!!

Send 'em over my way out to Northern California!!!!


----------



## seafish

Aldaa said:


>


Cant really go wrong at all with anything from Sara Jaroscz either!!!

I've posted it before and it is NOT that polished as some of her other work, but it is just TOO fun to listen to and is simply one of my favs from her--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WMj25vRxs8


----------



## seafish

WOW...

For those of you who like Boz Scaggs as much as I do, I present to you St.Paul and the Broken Bones!!! 
In short, these guys could give Boz a run for his money, which I haven't ever said about anyone!!! LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb8yga8kygU


----------



## seafish

And just in case any of you want to watch St. Paul strut his stuff while wearing gold redwings (warning graphic content LOL/JK!!!) while channeling his inner Aretha Franklin, you'd best check this out--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vpXX5BjltM


----------



## Grinder

karmajack said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUZh0f5dcug
> 
> Beastie Boys : In Sound From Way Out! - 1996. Particularly track 4 "Pow".
> 
> Can't get enough of this song.


Great album! Been a long time since I listened to that one. Gonna fix that tomorrow.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg thin lizzy boys are back in town


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RbG7QjD-eQ

Do checkout the new album "Ringos Desert" by Zhu


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been playing some more middle aged guy white music , ( though I’m slightly passed middle aged and part Maori ? )

Friday morning commute wake up music with a couple of funny looks from neighbouring cars.

https://soundcloud.com/five-finger-death-punch-official/wrong-side-of-heaven


----------



## Alrojoca

https://youtu.be/1FtmyKKYXNI


----------



## Alrojoca

The predator song

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9oQbJ69WCZ


----------



## K-pop sucks

https://youtu.be/6Dh-RL__uN4


----------



## Alrojoca

And the last video at bottom of the last page was meant to make take that space to post the at the top of the new page

Rock

https://youtu.be/db6Lqen5OaA









Hip hop 

https://youtu.be/fpFJrrelrks


----------



## Alrojoca

The Maxine song.

https://youtu.be/wPZnRnKeFN0


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bertholomey

Sound Liaison - What A Wonderful World 

https://youtu.be/jME5Mb1A75s











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Sound Liaison Paul Berner The Colonel

https://youtu.be/N2F3jdHtagc











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinder

bertholomey said:


> Sound Liaison Paul Berner The Colonel
> 
> https://youtu.be/N2F3jdHtagc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice!


----------



## bertholomey

Grinder said:


> Nice!




Listening via a tube amp and quality headphones - not everyone’s cup of tea, but pretty astounding!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## truckguy

Zeds Dead x NGHTMRE - Frontlines ft. GG Magree (Slooze remix)

https://youtu.be/yYxqtM-7cX0


----------



## Lou Frasier2

i was just listening to the sound of my 97 cr500 2 stroke running after cleaning it, it was awesome


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Old Love/ New Love by Twin Shadow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFiDnErxU_A


----------



## ToNasty

I know its strange but this sounds very good in my opinion

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DnLfbiHuoko


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Black Mambo - Glass Animals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49M1O2YgDfE


----------



## Aslmx

http://youtu.be/qA-CYLxI9vs
Love listening?


----------



## Jcmamma

Glass Animals sound soooooo good! Great band with MANY good tracks ??


----------



## ToNasty

I love me some billy joe royal

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5ce4EvyYHyM


----------



## Aldaa

german trance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IxHMB3wczU


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Jcmamma said:


> Glass Animals sound soooooo good! Great band with MANY good tracks ??


Yeah, great music and excellent recordings as well. I love the whole Zaba album. Meanwhile here's a great cover that they did.


Crazy- Glass Animals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNdl7wSzQ2I


----------



## Jcmamma

Hell yeah! Thanks for that...


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## Grinder




----------



## thornygravy

Winter is the perfect time for black metal. (Of course it's 50 degrees in NY though today.)


----------



## West1

I've been banging this one by E-40...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTpnSL0HxLg


----------



## Grinder

West1 said:


> I've been banging this...


You mean, ^this^? (FIFY)

(you were somehow missing the "/" in the right-side "[/YOUTUBE]")


----------



## West1

Grinder said:


> You mean, ^this^? (FIFY)


Yes, I couldn't get it right Lol. Song hits pretty hard


----------



## Alrojoca

Delightful Smooth Latin jazz Fusion 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kx5uq5fJU1c


----------



## Aldaa

my man Julian Crampton on bass


----------



## K-pop sucks

https://youtu.be/1cQh1ccqu8M


----------



## K-pop sucks

https://youtu.be/oIGeygsGX2I


----------



## MrGreen83

Check this one out guys 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockinridgeline

MrGreen83 said:


> Check this one out guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice! Put it in my demo playlist. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Post Malone, Swae Lee - Sunflower (Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApXoWvfEYVU


----------



## seafish

Just came across Scott Mulvahill who plays bass with Ricky Skaggs band.
Some of his original acoustic stuff is very clean and also digs deep with is tall stand up bass--

"Begin Againers"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah4b6otcSmQ

"Gold Plated Lie"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5oHx8xcP6c


"20/20 Vision"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOdIguM-ghI


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> Just came across Scott Mulvahill who plays bass with Ricky Skaggs band.
> Some of his original acoustic stuff is very clean and also digs deep with his tall stand up bass--
> 
> "Begin Againers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gold Plated Lie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "20/20 Vision"



Those were all FANTASTIC! Thank you for posting these. ?


----------



## seafish

More Scott Mulvahill -- definetly influenced by Paul Simon!!!

an original (I think)??

Free as I ever was--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtFN77hT8lQ

And then to prove the point a solid cover of 

"Diamonds on the Soles of her Shoes"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-xco7k_mS0


----------



## MrGreen83

This track sounds amazing! Give it a listen 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

MrGreen83 said:


> This track sounds amazing! Give it a listen.
> 
> *Melody Gardot - If The Stars Were Mine - My One & Only Thrill* CD


That entire album is really nice, along with Melody's "Worrisome Heart" album. I listed both of them previously in the other "SQ music" thread.  Good stuff.


----------



## Middleby

I've been stuck on this track for a minute now. Very minimal melodic house track but the vocals are like butter over the top of it. Very good tune.

https://youtu.be/_aFgbJ81ivc


----------



## rockinridgeline

Gardot
Is brilliant. Had the pleasure of seeing her live twice. Her story is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockinridgeline

Gardot
Is brilliant. Had the pleasure of seeing her live twice. Her story is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

rockinridgeline said:


> Gardot
> Is brilliant. Had the pleasure of seeing her live twice. Her story is amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’m jealous that you saw her perform live. 

Basically autobiographical - very cool story. 

https://youtu.be/J0r-wxtuaYA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NealfromNZ

ToNasty said:


> I know its strange but this sounds very good in my opinion
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DnLfbiHuoko


I came across a music film composer in a similar regard but uses a lot of brass instruments.

https://youtu.be/P2Y1C6ghWw8


----------



## bertholomey

NealfromNZ said:


> I came across a music film composer in a similar regard but uses a lot of brass instruments.
> 
> https://youtu.be/P2Y1C6ghWw8




I like Goran! I’ve had a couple of his tracks on my meet discs - ‘Sex’ is a fun track - love the sound of the tuba 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## seafish

just stumbled across KYUSS --

acoustic mind bend space jam rock? certainly different!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq8YcRi7DD4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofFCRVD2GhY


----------



## thornygravy




----------



## Aldaa




----------



## Aldaa

seafish said:


> just stumbled across KYUSS --
> 
> acoustic mind bend space jam rock? certainly different!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq8YcRi7DD4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofFCRVD2GhY


Kyuss is great. Check out The Atomic Bitchwax or Blind Dog!


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Lou Frasier2

2nd only to gbh as one of the most brutal concerts I have ever been to, yeah I spent my youth as a violent one but damn it was fun


----------



## naiku

Prodigy - Music for the Jilted Generation........... RIP Keith Flint. This album spent a LOT of time on my Walkman as a teenager.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Had this pumping out this morning

https://youtu.be/Q4MymPStabI

Reminds me of Boz Scaggs with a dance beat


----------



## MrGreen83

Check these 2 out this morning. The first one will make you turn it up and rock out...guaranteed! The 2nd one has some amazing midbass in the intro. 

Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## seafish

Went back to revisit Scott Mulvahill and his awesome stand up bass and found this gem, a cover of Fleetwood Macs "Never Going Back Again" with some SWEET vocal harmonies!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jupuCdXbtQ4


----------



## bbfoto

I'm all over the place...something a bit different today:

*Beats Antique - Polar Vortex Mix 2019 - on SoundCloud* 

including the "Cruel Summer" ('Beats n' Vocal Mix) and an interesting mix of other tracks flavoured with Beats Antique's madness.



And _Beats Antique_'s latest collab with _The String Cheese Incident_...."_Bhangra Saanj_"


----------



## MrGreen83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

"Summertime" with Billy Strings & Marcus King @ Carter Vintage Guitars, Nashville, TN, playing a 1936 Martin 000-28 acoustic and a 1954 Fender Telecaster respectively.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> "Summertime" with Billy Strings & Marcus King @ Carter Vintage Guitars, Nashville, TN, playing a 1936 Martin 000-28 acoustic and a 1954 Fender Telecaster respectively.


_Tasty!_


----------



## ManBearPig

Been trying alot of new (to me) music lately. I like thus one

https://youtu.be/uyGSe76rAJc


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## kalvin90

kebmo albums


----------



## Grinder




----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of “Daves true story” on the way to work. Listened to the 16bit version but available as HD audio for the audiophile. Well recorded lounge style jazz

https://youtu.be/fBw4gz7jpO8


----------



## Alrojoca

42 min song, a good intro of newer talent for some stuck in progressive rock of the 70's


https://youtu.be/3YAzmLfOqMg


----------



## ToNasty

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tNdYLGAxcWA


----------



## ToNasty

Alrojoca said:


> 42 min song, a good intro of newer talent for some stuck in progressive rock of the 70's
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/3YAzmLfOqMg


I love dream theatre. To bad mioe portnoy still isnt the drummer though


----------



## Alrojoca

ToNasty said:


> I love dream theatre. To bad mioe portnoy still isnt the drummer though



I liked M Portnoy too, he has super natural talent, his speed is effortless and while Magnani is not as musical as Portnoy, Magnani deserves that spot, looking at them Magnani tries harder and gets it done, again not as smooth and effortless. 
And Portnoy contributed to a lot of the musical writing also I think.

But then again, I know nothing about drumming, just what I hear. 
Magnani, not only had to learn all the songs, and metal drumming is probably the toughest, but also Pornoy was left handed, I assume Magnani had to totally recreate the old sounds making all the different hand adjustments. He deserves a lot of credit. I went to one of the recent concerts, they all played good, I just wish the sound was dialed a bit better and not as loud, but I was not in front of the stage, I was up to the right in one of those small theaters that may not be acousticly ideal for some spots.


----------



## ToNasty

Alrojoca said:


> I liked M Portnoy too, he has super natural talent, his speed is effortless and while Magnani is not as musical as Portnoy, Magnani deserves that spot, looking at them Magnani tries harder and gets it done, again not as smooth and effortless.
> 
> And Portnoy contributed to a lot of the musical writing also I think.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I know nothing about drumming, just what I hear.
> 
> Magnani, not only had to learn all the songs, and metal drumming is probably the toughest, but also Pornoy was left handed, I assume Magnani had to totally recreate the old sounds making all the different hand adjustments. He deserves a lot of credit. I went to one of the recent concerts, they all played good, I just wish the sound was dialed a bit better and not as loud, but I was not in front of the stage, I was up to the right in one of those small theaters that may not be acousticly ideal for some spots.


I play the drums. Have most of my life. Neil peart amd mike portney are by far mt favorite. I will agree magnani is no slouch but he is no portnoy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pw91686

ToNasty said:


> I play the drums. Have most of my life. Neil peart amd mike portney are by far mt favorite. I will agree magnani is no slouch but he is no portnoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


On the topic of drummers... 
One of my best friends' cousin is Taylor Hawkins. I hear he's a decent drummer...


----------



## ToNasty

pw91686 said:


> On the topic of drummers...
> 
> One of my best friends' cousin is Taylor Hawkins. I hear he's a decent drummer...


Only if you like the foo fighters. And i ............. dont

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pw91686

ToNasty said:


> Only if you like the foo fighters. And i ............. dont
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


haha. ruthless...


----------



## pw91686




----------



## ToNasty

Ive been into this. I like different stuff

https://youtu.be/zyCWRRWDZ2w

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KG089

Euphoric.Midnite. Tf.Bass.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Alrojoca

ToNasty said:


> I play the drums. Have most of my life. Neil peart amd mike portney are by far mt favorite. I will agree magnani is no slouch but he is no portnoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is cool. So many skilled rock drummers, and a drummer can identify better drumming for sure. 

Some jazz drummers are very good too even if not as fast. 

Maybe not quite similar MP MM story, but I also missed Paul Wertico after Antonio Sanchez replaced him, but that change was to do newer and different things, (besides that Paul was getting old and not as sharp as he was) in the Pat Metheny Group. Paul Wertico was smooth musical, Antonio is probably better faster more technical, but again maybe the set of drums was different, Pat will pick the cymbals and almost all the instruments of the group to get the sound that he wanted and he always evolved.

Here is a solo from Antonio, not sure if you've seen him before.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ko66gMMsnnw


----------



## DPGstereo

Alrojoca said:


> That is cool. So many skilled rock drummers, and a drummer can identify better drumming for sure.
> 
> Some jazz drummers are very good too even if not as fast.
> 
> Maybe not quite similar MP MM story, but I also missed Paul Wertico after Antonio Sanchez replaced him, but that change was to do newer and different things, (besides that Paul was getting old and not as sharp as he was) in the Pat Metheny Group. Paul Wertico was smooth musical, Antonio is probably better faster more technical, but again maybe the set of drums was different, Pat will pick the cymbals and almost all the instruments of the group to get the sound that he wanted and he always evolved.
> 
> Here is a solo from Antonio, not sure if you've seen him before.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ko66gMMsnnw



Check out Vinnie Colaiuta, Steve Smith & Todd Sucherman....


----------



## SHAGGS

Just stumbled on to this.
There's 6 short (10-12 min) vids, in numbered order, that make up about an hour long jam session.


----------



## SHAGGS

This was actually the precursor to the set of 6.


----------



## Garry

Today, I am in a pretty good mood 

M.O.P. - Ante Up Remix ft. Busta Rhymes


----------



## SkizeR

Garry said:


> Today, I am in a pretty good mood
> 
> 
> 
> M.O.P. - Ante Up Remix ft. Busta Rhymes


The remix is always the better choice

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

Couple of rough cut gems by Elise Legrow --

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuXXpcPpFA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilvU4XWRVdQ


----------



## seafish

And recently discovered Bruce Hornsby's cover of Elton's "Madman Across the Water"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb55UFHMwek


----------



## Grinder




----------



## seafish

Gotta just love Rod Picott's song "65 Falcon".

Here is the studio cut--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EXp6TfR80Q

Rod used to play with Slaid Cleaves...remember Slaid's "Breakfast in Hell" ??
Or am I dating myself?? LOL!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EXp6TfR80Q


----------



## bbfoto

New Steph Johnson single, "Rise Up"...







...and Carolyn Wonderland...


----------



## pw91686

The way Justin Vernon creates and records music is just amazing. Listen with some badass headphones. He’s truly a generational artist.


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## seafish

And now for something completely different--


Of Monsters and Men performing "Dirty Paws"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79nVjjbF5BI


----------



## MrGreen83

Can your subs keep up with this one??? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-pop sucks

https://youtu.be/rvrZJ5C_Nwg


----------



## Lyons238

flume, 20 Syl, zonderling, culpate, alice n chains, sublime, slightly stoopid, jboog


----------



## seafish

I have never heard of Imogen Heap before, BUT here she is with Jeff Beck singing and playing a fusion of blues jazz and rap--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z79pgPn357g


----------



## seafish

Pretty much loving this stripped down, acoustic version of Creed performing "My Own Prison"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpl2LwFt8x8


----------



## ToNasty

Thos one has been good lately

https://youtu.be/X-B8k0n_3cs


----------



## Alrojoca

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_-pQhyfGjcI


----------



## bbfoto

Got UP FRONT BASS?

Got DYNAMICS?

Got a FOCUSED CENTER IMAGE?

Got DETAIL & HARMONICS?

...Just for fun, a simple Snare Drum Demo track with a Slammin' Kick Drum. 

You should FEEL this one boys and girls! 






Oh, and some more with a "little" room reverb added in...


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> Got UP FRONT BASS?
> 
> Got DYNAMICS?
> 
> Got a FOCUSED CENTER IMAGE?
> 
> Got DETAIL & HARMONICS?
> 
> ...Just for fun, a simple Snare Drum Demo track with a Slammin' Kick Drum.
> 
> You should FEEL this one boys and girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and some more with a "little" room reverb added in...


Got HORNS? 

What a NICE way to wake up (...the whole house, LOL) this morning!


----------



## Alrojoca

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8x1gmhICsGw












https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hX3dYtIrWIk


----------



## nyquistrate

https://play.google.com/music/m/Trrl5qosudxdvcppcjofbxzkqsm?t=Clean_-_Natalie_Grant


----------



## bertholomey

Listening to a mix of my old meet discs and came across this one this morning - fun!

https://youtu.be/u3njX4nSO5U



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tRidiot

Soundtrack from Xbox360 Flatout: Ultimate Carnage right now. lol

At work.... 15 more minutes, then I can hit the bricks and hopefully get my new headunit installed.


----------



## Grinder

Khruangbin recorded live at Spotify Studios NYC.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Family out so combo of Netflix and my old HT rig of Yamaha receiver and some 1980s Wharfedale Mach 7 speakers / Energy Sub

Playing Hans Zimmer live in Prague at concert volume

https://youtu.be/vRl9mLseYhY

.

Throughly recommend if you have a HT rig.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

I was listening to my cr500 running in my garage just a few minutes ago after doing some maintenance


----------



## NealfromNZ

Lol , I have a baritone in the garage......


----------



## Grinder

....


----------



## Lou Frasier2

NealfromNZ said:


> Lol , I have a baritone in the garage......


awesome bike indeed


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Grinder said:


> ....


----------



## Lou Frasier2

sorry guys' did not mean to derail this thread, but I couldn't help it


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## Jscoyne2

My Spotify of acoustic stuff.
https://open.spotify.com/user/1298355726/playlist/4y3GLfGc7AZ1Fe72FnU5IY?si=a9o8LtCZRDyaYqn6f8HbDw


Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Y'all don't wanna know what I've been listening to while at work the past few days, lol. Pulled some music out of the archive such as Eminem and Evanescense. I LOVE the Slim Shady LP, lol. Also have Elton John, Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, and Clapton on the player.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Y'all don't wanna know what I've been listening to while at work the past few days, lol. Pulled some music out of the archive such as Eminem and Evanescense. I LOVE the Slim Shady LP, lol. Also have Elton John, Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, and
> Clapton on the player.


Great cross section of music


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been listening to this lush remix of a Barry White track

https://youtu.be/BhI4a-eYQtg


----------



## seafish

Check out this slow burn called Sweet Thing by Katrina Cunningham

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy6hDYf7XSo


----------



## Mahapederdon

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1A9EDC436E799E1E


----------



## Grinder

_‘Mary Always’ from Khruangbin's ‘Hasta El Cielo’, out July 12th, 2019:_


----------



## YeahWhatever

Be Nice - Black Eyed Peas featuring Snoop Dogg

https://youtu.be/gHN-EhL8x3g


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## seafish

Dynamics and singing on this jazz cut are out of this world...wish I could find a HD version--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUWsAL92feU&frags=pl,wn


----------



## seafish

Just an incredibly beautiful soulful song by The Black Pumas--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay6MLO2pd30&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Aslmx

https://youtu.be/SQNtGoM3FVU


----------



## seafish

A powerful cover of Dylans classic "Masters of War"

beautifully sung by Connie Gordon--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMTk8QjY2ak


----------



## seafish

One of my fav classics .... the Hollies playing Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUdhVQSbsvc

And an (almost)punk cover of the same by Vince Neil that is pretty dam fun to listen to as well--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upmA_bZH2RI


----------



## LBaudio

https://youtu.be/yhjmS2VPZwI?list=RDOMplizlzOJc
https://youtu.be/G4kRwe-WOgQ?list=RDOMplizlzOJc
https://youtu.be/6_h-nmlnBk8?list=RDOMplizlzOJc
https://youtu.be/XeFZEpswoQ0?list=RDOMplizlzOJc


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> A powerful cover of Dylans classic "Masters of War"
> 
> beautifully sung by Connie Gordon--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMTk8QjY2ak


Devastating... Thank you for ruining my morning. 


I'm no fan of Dylan (it's mostly his voice), and sadly not at all familiar with this song. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alrojoca

Unifaun, very cool, could be mistaken by genesis the dude vocalist sounds like him but I like him better 



https://youtu.be/XZM4eAy2pcU











https://youtu.be/1-7kOUCwy38


----------



## Alrojoca

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyz-GMux-VM











https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bHvPl6RVq1I


----------



## SkizeR

More death metal for me.. stumbled upon this new song while in a spotify rabbit hole. been playing it in the shop for the past few days. then just looked up the video and found out one of my friends made the music video lol


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been playing FFDP quite a bit lately. 

Have dsp setting 10 which basically just pounds the living daylights out of system rather then my more sq oriented ones.

Anyway. With volume on high this track pounds. ( note PG rating on lyrics)

https://youtu.be/TEFxrAYcbL8


----------



## Alrojoca

Some progressive experiences in the 70's newly played again and the new voice

https://youtu.be/SJtyvKAPyCI






Edited added Supper's Ready
Revisited piece, those 30 min prog songs. Might want to check out the guitar solo between 22:35 and 25 

https://youtu.be/5CZ9kb16djQ










Nad Sylvan the Unifaun and agents of mercy vocalist 


https://youtu.be/YkR15j0N7eU


----------



## Alrojoca

Covers, Medley. Good execution, takes 6 or 7 to get it done but it's well done. It's more like 8,9 songs in 30 mins.

Just came across these kids, some under 30 years old playing this special music, it's nice to see it, I'm guessing they are British, maybe not, just heard some accent at the end, not long enough to know, could be, Australian or Scottish.




https://youtu.be/qhJEcRx6CXc


----------



## seafish

Alrojoca said:


> Covers, Medley. Good execution, takes 6 or 7 to get it done but it's well done. It's more like 8,9 songs in 30 mins.
> 
> Just came across these kids, some under 30 years old playing this special music, it's nice to see it, I'm guessing they are British, maybe not, just heard some accent at the end, not long enough to know, could be, Australian or Scottish.


Damn!!!! ALL those guys are EXCELLENT musicians...
I can't even pick who is a better player, though I think the drummer and bass player are awesome.

Here is thier FLAWLESS Pink Floyd medley covering Shine on, Comfortably Numb and Eclipse all done ONE take!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev3ZkXxf4QQ


----------



## seafish

^^^That said, these guys "Phil X and the Drills" are straight up rocking and funking Stevie Wonders Superstitious. 
IMO they blow SRV's version outta the water-- 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59m6BoEVkng


----------



## Alrojoca

seafish said:


> Damn!!!! ALL those guys are EXCELLENT musicians...
> I can't even pick who is a better player, though I think the drummer and bass player are awesome.
> 
> Here is thier FLAWLESS Pink Floyd medley covering Shine on, Comfortably Numb and Eclipse all done ONE take!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev3ZkXxf4QQ


Definitely, the reason I posted it here was because it took just minutes to see the talent they had besides owning the performance like pros or at least enjoy the moment. It was a moment where I was not even familiar with the channel or any of them and I had to post it, over 200K subs, I wish they had more music from Pink Floyd, it's funny how they play pop songs from Toto like if they own them or they do it well with no effort to hear the tremendous results.

They remind me of Snarky Puppy, young talented except they mostly do covers. I'm sure they will continue to play more music from other groups and maybe some of their own.


----------



## YeahWhatever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHN-EhL8x3g


----------



## bbfoto

Just to appease the inner hillbilly in me and step away for a moment from the house music kick I've been on lately, here's one woman with a boatload of talent...


----------



## bbfoto

Alrojoca said:


> Covers, Medley. Good execution, takes 6 or 7 to get it done but it's well done. It's more like 8,9 songs in 30 mins.
> 
> Just came across these kids, some under 30 years old playing this special music, it's nice to see it, I'm guessing they are British, maybe not, just heard some accent at the end, not long enough to know, could be, Australian or Scottish.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/qhJEcRx6CXc


Thanks for posting this mate. That was pretty effing incredible.

Ze Germans are serious about their music...in a good way here!

Got keyboards & synths?!?! Holy crap!

It was great to hear those iconic songs played with a modern influence. Goes to show how amazing Genesis is & was. Incredible musicianship and songwriting skills by the old and new...but it's easier to copy what has already been created by geniuses in the past.

Had to throw in my good in-ear monitors to listen to this one, though! Fantastic recording and mix! The detail and articulation in the bass is killer. Drums, too...and everything else. Great synth sounds.

Will have to check out that Pink Floyd medley and others next.

Thanks again. ?


----------



## BillC

Euge Groove. Amazing band!


----------



## morgan18

Taco hemingway cause well im polish and why not blast polish music in traffic and have everyone look at you


----------



## dumdum

I have an hr of pink noise I’ve been through twice now while tuning my van

:earmuffs: :snore:


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of house music this morning 

https://soundcloud.com/xyconstant/her-eyes


----------



## Mahapederdon

https://youtu.be/dnDzqvxqEKA


----------



## Mahapederdon

https://youtu.be/q7DfQMPmJRI


----------



## saltyone

Push play...sit back...hold on!

https://youtu.be/k1LPD1z-J8U

Johnny Adams - One Foot in the Blues


----------



## NealfromNZ

https://youtu.be/drTaEJcPeJc


----------



## Alrojoca

Talented red pilled rapper, performing red pilled lyrics 




https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6XRnlLZ3A










https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gq3-qYEioA










https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T5NfT7uqGBU


----------



## drop1

I love this. I just found it.

https://youtu.be/PUdyuKaGQd4


----------



## seafish

Get your protest on!!! 

This is an emotionally inspiring live version of "Ohio" written by Neil Young and sung by David Crosby and the band Venice with orchestral and choral backing in 2013--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kInBqFUNnow


----------



## bertholomey

The Dead South!

https://youtu.be/B9FzVhw8_bY




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seafish

Lovin' me some REAL New Orleans Country music by Uncle Lucius

A Million Ways--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5wK8PHdtUA&frags=pl,wn

Pocketful of Misery

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXxgVZ03lRs

Keep the Wolves Away

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYdvxBxHX2U


----------



## seafish

IMO more people need to make more music like this young duo, Skeye, does--

These are a few of their originals--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltpBI-TD6Wg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryfXt6zFuiI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7di4Rwmkc-8&frags=wn


But you might as well as check out their simply beautiful cover of Leonard Cohens Hallelujah


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6rNtBBspdo&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> IMO more people need to make more music like this young duo, Skeye, does--
> 
> These are a few of their originals--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltpBI-TD6Wg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryfXt6zFuiI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7di4Rwmkc-8&frags=wn
> 
> 
> But you might as well as check out their simply beautiful cover of Leonard Cohens Hallelujah
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6rNtBBspdo&frags=pl,wn


WOW! So very tasty... soulful... magical... beautiful...

Funny how it wasn't 'til the third song that I realized it's just the two of them. LOL Amazing talent.


----------



## seafish

Grinder said:


> WOW! So very tasty... soulful... magical... beautiful...
> 
> Funny how it wasn't 'til the third song that I realized it's just the two of them. LOL Amazing talent.


DEFINITELY...

Check out The Better Part of Me...the guy plays spoons, cooking pots and a CHEESE GRATER for just part of the rhythm sections.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OsWktqozg

In short, their songs and music (Vektormusic) are worth exploring more...IMO they have produced many covers and originals with MANY simply beautiful ones.

Its actually hard for me to believe that these two didn't catch on more given their talent, versatility, prolificness and beauty compared to most everything else popular out in the. Well maybe its not so hard to believe, but it's certainly kinda sad!!! LOL


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> DEFINITELY...
> 
> Check out The Better Part of Me...the guy plays spoons, cooking pots and a CHEESE GRATER for just part of the rhythm sections.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OsWktqozg
> 
> In short, their songs and music (Vektormusic) are worth exploring more...IMO they have produced many covers and originals with MANY simply beautiful ones.
> 
> Its actually hard for me to believe that these two didn't catch on more given their talent, versatility, prolificness and beauty compared to most everything else popular out in the. Well maybe its not so hard to believe, but it's certainly kinda sad!!! LOL


Another great one!

Agreed. On the bright side though, at least nowadays, through the internet their art has not languished in complete obscurity. And there's still time for a whole lot more folks to catch on. Even this tiny bit of support is bound to help.


----------



## ambesolman

TOOL - Fear Inoculum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urik7KHOff0

Been waiting a long time for this...


----------



## DaveG

YELLO - One Second! Just about every track is good. Most of you will recognize "Oh Yeah" from Ferris Bueller but this is one of my least favorite. This really isn't the kind of music I listen to daily but after listening to it on the way home from work yesterday I couldn't wait to pick up where I left off this morning. Damn I forgot how good this is! Check it out if you haven't heard it and hope you enjoy!


----------



## Alrojoca

https://youtu.be/G3wQgymAtQM


----------



## Alrojoca

https://youtu.be/5SSklGUCl6I


----------



## drop1

Sweet track 


https://youtu.be/h5jz8xdpR0M


----------



## bbfoto

drop1 said:


> Sweet track
> 
> https://youtu.be/h5jz8xdpR0M


Thanks. Kind of sounds like ZZ Ward. That video linked me to another one of her tracks...







To chill out after a nice meal in the evenings with a bottle of wine, recently my GF & I have been listening to a lot of uploads from the * [ vinyl stacks ] * YouTube channel. There are individual tracks and "mixtapes". Here's the one we're listening to tonight...







We've also been rediscovering and enjoying my old collection of *Ninja Tune* and *MoWax* label releases, including the somewhat rare *Headz* compilations...






Also listening to *The Best Of Cookin'* compilation, and this track is catchy and stuck in my head now, haha...

*Tachyon (04) - The Rhythm Section ft. Sonny Simmon - bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks D/L*

.


----------



## seafish

Hindi Zahri -- Stand Up

Very listenable and fairly danceable... very acoustic but with a nice bass line too...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI2XuIOW3gM


----------



## seafish

ALSO, I have been loving this original rocking track written and performed by the Hollies--

Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ

And this fine, burning cover of the same song by Vince Neil, whoever the hell he is!!! LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upmA_bZH2RI


----------



## mzmtg

ambesolman said:


> TOOL - Fear Inoculum
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urik7KHOff0
> 
> Been waiting a long time for this...


Yessss!


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Frijoles24

max richter 
three worlds: music from woolf works

just listened on the way to work today


btw.. is tool's recording better now? i know i wasnt the only one that had that problem.. was once a thread on this forum


----------



## Phobos223

Definitely TOOL... prepping for Friday


----------



## ToNasty

Can someone tell me the artist of this version? It's called bring it on home to me but I cant find this version 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1RhDFwgLGg/?igshid=cbvtcgjmbsdp


----------



## seafish

Just found this Afro Cuban Rap and it is nothing except grooving and danceable, and of course eminently listenable--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBoqCDSrWi8


----------



## Mahapederdon

Tools new album, and the new stick figure album.


----------



## bertholomey

Mahapederdon said:


> Tools new album, and the new stick figure album.




I’ve listened to the first 4 or 5 tracks of the Tool album on the Utopia headphones and in the car......percussion, bass guitar, and electric guitar - absolutely superb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drop1

Crystal method Vegas


----------



## Kriszilla

I've listened through the new Tool album at least 4 times today. 

I've also been taking some breaks with the latest Jinjer album (Micro) in-between.


----------



## ToNasty

Kriszilla said:


> I've listened through the new Tool album at least 4 times today.
> 
> I've also been taking some breaks with the latest Jinjer album (Micro) in-between.


Love jinjer

I've been on this lately 

https://youtu.be/38j-i8jH7xk


----------



## NealfromNZ

More “Isaac Chambers” Love the Sax samples and loops

https://youtu.be/ejdokp9LO6Y


----------



## saltyone

The Getaway - Red Hot Chili Peppers

The bass on this song is super strong and should sound and feel like it’s punching you in the chest. There are little effects throughout that sound nice, and a really cool effect at about 2:50 that gives me chill bumps every time I hear it. It literally circles my head...very cool. The whole song has a nice wide stage and just really sweet sounding imaging. 


Go Robot

https://youtu.be/HI-8CVixZ5o


----------



## diy.phil

These few days have been elevator music days, loudly lol (several Rippingtons albums on random play)


----------



## drop1

Been listening to the new tool album. It sounds good but I'm not feeling it. I loved all their previous albums with Lateralus resonating with me the most. I wish they would remix and remaster Undertow and Lateralaus. I'd pay damned good money for that.


----------



## seafish

You guys familiar with "Playing for Change" ??
Simply put, excellent songs played by excellent street musicians and excellent professional musicians, all mixed excellently

Quick blurb about it--
"Playing For Change is a movement created to inspire and connect the world through music. The idea for this project came from a common belief that music has the power to break down boundaries and overcome distances between people.

Playing For Change was born in 2002 as a shared vision between co-founders, Mark Johnson and Whitney Kroenke, to hit the streets of America with a mobile recording studio and cameras in search of inspiration and the heartbeat of the people. This musical journey resulted in the award-winning documentary, “A Cinematic Discovery of Street Musicians.”

So here are a couple of their vids with some solid bass lines...

War/No More Trouble 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgWFxFg7-GU

Get Up, Stand Up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6szT5NnwTY&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Phobos223

drop1 said:


> Been listening to the new tool album. It sounds good but I'm not feeling it. I loved all their previous albums with Lateralus resonating with me the most. I wish they would remix and remaster Undertow and Lateralaus. I'd pay damned good money for that.


Give it a few more runs... you will start to believe


----------



## saltyone

Phobos223 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been listening to the new tool album. It sounds good but I'm not feeling it. I loved all their previous albums with Lateralus resonating with me the most. I wish they would remix and remaster Undertow and Lateralaus. I'd pay damned good money for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a few more runs... you will start to believe
Click to expand...

I’m on my third go and I have found parts within the songs that I really like. They definitely spent a lot of time in the studio...the quality of the recording is top notch.


----------



## drop1

Phobos223 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been listening to the new tool album. It sounds good but I'm not feeling it. I loved all their previous albums with Lateralus resonating with me the most. I wish they would remix and remaster Undertow and Lateralaus. I'd pay damned good money for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a few more runs... you will start to believe
Click to expand...

Idk man. The album has a bit too much down time for my taste. They've grown a bit and that's cool but this isnt like Lateralus, where I cant stop listening for months on end.


----------



## NealfromNZ

A bit of Sade and loving arrangement of this track

https://youtu.be/DM7hpeFtkVI

Also picked up on this via YouTube. Lora Marsh, kinda Billie Holiday esk

https://youtu.be/wTQxiGJzR_I


----------



## WhereAmEye?

This album reminded me how much I love music in general.

https://youtu.be/VsN7E35LpJE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28

WhereAmEye? said:


> This album reminded me how much I love music in general.
> 
> https://youtu.be/VsN7E35LpJE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn good choice! It's like EDM, but the annoying car alarm midrange noise is replaced with a beautifully and expertly played violin. I picked up this cd after work and listened to it on my 90 minute commute, I may never stop listening to it.


----------



## drop1

https://youtu.be/71Gt46aX9Z4

Sounds fricken amazing


----------



## bbfoto

drop1 said:


> https://youtu.be/71Gt46aX9Z4
> 
> Sounds fricken amazing


Now, that's _The Blues_, son! :thumbsup:


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Now, that's _The Blues_, son! :thumbsup:




Wow!!!! I need some of this!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

drop1 said:


> https://youtu.be/71Gt46aX9Z4
> 
> Sounds fricken amazing





bbfoto said:


> Now, that's _The Blues_, son! :thumbsup:





bertholomey said:


> Wow!!!! I need some of this!!!



Here's sum' mo' of "dis" _!!!_  ...


















*bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - The BLUES - D/L*

.


----------



## bbfoto

One more...

I think ErinH had this on one of his Demo Discs...


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> One more...
> 
> 
> 
> I think ErinH had this on one of his Demo Discs...




I had Mannish Boy - May have had another on one of mine - great album!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Donanon

The Dead South

Always been a banjo and plucked bass fan and these lads don't disappoint.


https://youtu.be/t6QV4ldo4lI?list=RDB9FzVhw8_bY&t=86

https://youtu.be/B9FzVhw8_bY?list=RDB9FzVhw8_bY&t=54


----------



## SloVic

Spotify put this in one of my mixes... love dirty **** like this.

https://youtu.be/4NepqvHYy8k


----------



## SloVic

Have heard this a few times but just saw the video... pretty awesome imo.


https://youtu.be/498zUzNGQxY


----------



## SloVic

Saw these guys with The Flaming Lips a little while back, was a great show dispite Wayne Coyne being a little off putting... audiance wasn't as involved as he'd like so he called them out.

https://youtu.be/XcOHiGonWwU


----------



## SloVic

Speaking of Claypool... Here is an awesome super group. Trey Anastasio (Phish), Les Claypool (Prints), and Stewart Copeland (The Police). It's unlikely but I'd love it if they recorded another album.

https://youtu.be/XcOHiGonWwU


----------



## SloVic

One of my all time favorite Phish tracks, hell one of my favorite songs period. Whish they did more songs like this, gets pretty heavy a bit past midway through, kind of metalish. 

https://youtu.be/1saKDqEQmBE


----------



## SloVic

Would be incredibly hard for me to pick my favorite bad but if put on the spot I suppose I'd get brown. 


https://youtu.be/6Se9vvLsVUI

https://youtu.be/peHNOqhCETc

And they had such tender love songs lmao

https://youtu.be/2cKzOF5YsDo

So many great songs (in general) have been poorly recorded ? ... Still love it though.

https://youtu.be/i3CAMvwiZNA

This is ****ing awesome always wished it would have gone somewhere... Maybe that was the point.

https://youtu.be/pA7_BuyJ0QM

Another tender love song...

https://youtu.be/qePK48zmWDY

Dude he's the stallion.

https://youtu.be/TgJ9e7tdoaQ

Lmao

https://youtu.be/qpY5khrxfi0

Played this at a small local bar I'd go to sometimes... someone complained and the owner turned it down... was pretty upset, they played ******** I disliked all the time and I never complained. That said I absolutely love the end, last 20 seconds or so.

https://youtu.be/F_1i7ERadJg


----------



## Phobos223

Am up in Dallas for the Eric Clapton crossroads guitar festival this weekend. Saw a group called the Marcus King band last night (among several other awesome acts).... holy **** this guy can shred. Never heard if them before definitely check them out, amazing


----------



## SloVic

Phobos223 said:


> Am up in Dallas for the Eric Clapton crossroads guitar festival this weekend. Saw a group called the Marcus King band last night (among several other awesome acts).... holy **** this guy can shred. Never heard if them before definitely check them out, amazing


Marcus King is awesome(and band)! Young guy with an old soul. Imagine they put on a great show, only heard their studio work. Apparently Marcus almsot got arrested for trying to sneak into a club when he was 15 to get a demo to Warren Haynes, not sure if it actually got to him but a couple years later he heard him and took him under his wing.


----------



## Phobos223

SloVic said:


> Marcus King is awesome(and band)! Young guy with an old soul. Imagine they put on a great show, only heard their studio work. Apparently Marcus almsot got arrested for trying to sneak into a club when he was 15 to get a demo to Warren Haynes, not sure if it actually got to him but a couple years later he heard him and took him under his wing.


 Dude I never even heard of this kid, and on that stage it was like who is this? Even when they started it was like wtf?? Then he just starts shredding that guitar and the entire crowd just gasped like holy **** this guy is AWESOME! It really was great, and that was playing with Clapton, frampton, Jeff beck, Gary Clark and others... really says something . Cant wait to see him again at one of his own shows!


----------



## Lou Frasier2

tomorrow I will be listening to the sound of my cr5 running on the single track trails I will be riding,


----------



## saltyone

Guys...I have absolutely fallen in love with this Abraxas album...

Soltronica, Vol.1

Holy ****! Sorry for the language, but my god this sounds nice in the truck! The drive back from Mississippi was some of the most enjoyable listening I've had in a long time. "Free to Leave" is amazing, and took me back to my time overseas. I always went looking for the "local spot" with live music. This song reminded me of some of those outings. "Chant of the Quechua" is amazing also...the initial intro is so deep and dynamic...it'll make you proud of your system for sure. "Gemstones" is another good one and will be added to my personal demo playlist...it's a nice change of pace. 

This kind of music is why I enjoy my system so much. It engulfs you in the experience. It was hard not to close my eyes while driving to further enjoy the experience...of course crashing into an 18-wheeler doing 85 MPH would bring the enjoyment to an end really quick. If listening at speed, be careful...LOL!

https://listen.tidal.com/album/66854551

https://youtu.be/SuZdK93cAsc

https://youtu.be/RGF8nurQLTc

https://youtu.be/j5uqOHM7m2E


----------



## drop1

Wanna find out how much impact your system has? Check this out. Careful with your midbass.

https://youtu.be/kID6J6Z436M


----------



## Phobos223

drop1 said:


> Wanna find out how much impact your system has? Check this out. Careful with your midbass.
> 
> https://youtu.be/kID6J6Z436M


Dude, just when I thought I had all my rattles sorted out in my truck :laugh:

Great track, and wow, my system hits a lot harder than I thought!


----------



## YellowC4S

Joe McBride and Larry Carlton


----------



## bbfoto

*Massive Attack vs Mad Professor Part II (Mezzanine Remix Tapes ’98)*












Track Previews below...skip the first track, it's only decent past the 30 second preview :/ ...

https://bleep.com/release/140046-massive-attack-massive-attack-vs-mad-professor-part-ii-mezzanine-remix-tapes-98


.


----------



## Donanon

Mighty Mo Rodgers - Picasso Blue

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkPcNCnQU70


----------



## WhereAmEye?

I know it’s a cover but still great. 

https://youtu.be/RugSclNY4y8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder




----------



## PaperLion

https://tidal.com/track/58033804
https://youtu.be/tLdXpdUNMsQ
Koresma-Far Away Coast

https://tidal.com/track/108896786
https://youtu.be/ffAAdqoYJTc
Giyo-You Had it Coming

https://tidal.com/track/32903703
https://youtu.be/3-2-hOIGIDw
Submotion Orchestra-Time Will Wait


----------



## seafish

Like the 2nd track from Giyo in particular. Unusual beat and feelings!!!
Gonna look into them more. Thanks.


----------



## bbfoto

IDK, maybe I already posted this one, but I'm really enjoying the entire album.

Skye & Ross, Light Of Gold


----------



## drop1

https://youtu.be/kID6J6Z436M


https://youtu.be/6p8AWlWZG_o


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> IDK, maybe I already posted this one, but I'm really enjoying the entire album.
> 
> 
> 
> Skye & Ross, Light Of Gold




Really liked that one bb! I’ll need to look for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aldaa

bbfoto said:


> IDK, maybe I already posted this one, but I'm really enjoying the entire album.
> 
> Skye & Ross, Light Of Gold


When I listened to it, I was like "man, this reminds me of Morcheeba or Thievery Corporation"... I never knew the member's names in Morcheeba until I looked it up after that song


----------



## abusiveDAD

Rosie Carney 
https://youtu.be/liwCvaja-mI


----------



## NealfromNZ

Worth checking out a few tracks from Haevn

https://youtu.be/hj0TG-bwUYk


----------



## LBaudio

today: some nice electronic music

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VetXWUFPxHM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jCOvIRe-TE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7qTI6Njp9g


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## F150Man

The Weeknd. Yes, it's spelled correctly.


----------



## Phobos223

ABGT 356


----------



## seafish

^^^^
??????

It would be just GREAT and SO SIMPLE if you guys would post an actual link to the actual song that you are recommending we actually listen to!!!


----------



## Phobos223

seafish said:


> ^^^^
> ??????
> 
> It would be just GREAT and SO SIMPLE if you guys would post an actual link to the actual song that you are recommending we actually listen to!!!


LOL the link failed before I did not notice! Sorry!

https://mixing.dj/above-beyond-group-therapy-abgt-356-with-ben-bohmer-22-11-2019/


----------



## seafish

F150Man said:


> The Weeknd. Yes, it's spelled correctly.


In the time it took you to type "Yes, it's spelled correctly"
you could have simply posted an actual link to the song that you are recommending!!! LOL !!!


----------



## Canena

I'm listening to indie rock right now while I work.


----------



## seafish

Canena said:


> I'm listening to indie rock right now while I work.


LOL... learn something new everyday...

I didn't realize that Bots listened to music.... or actually worked !!!


----------



## Indevolatile

Some classic Annihilator ?
https://youtu.be/pTYHYglem-M


----------



## FattyBoomBoom

https://youtu.be/yF95VeXRHlc


----------



## Evl5150

The IASCA disc. Unknown year.


----------



## t-roy

HairNation


----------



## Hanatsu

Among the greatest progessive metal albums out there.


----------



## Hanatsu




----------



## abusiveDAD

Nans Zimmer


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Dennis Lloyd


----------



## ToNasty




----------



## bbfoto

Just something simple that was in my YouTube feed today...

Vintage Gibson demo #1 played by RJ Ronquillo at Carter vintage guitars

Carter vintage guitars vintage Gibson demo #2 played by RJ Ronquillo


----------



## misterjones

Today's music


----------



## imickey503

Falling apart New division remix. 

Joe Cocker THE OG with Black girls singing the chorus. (the Wonder Years Theme song) Like Mashing Boobies in your face man! The new one is good.. But.... The O.G. Still KICKS ASS! 

Thomas Newman Meet Joe Black. My system was MADE for this music. Not a HINT of Break up anywhere. Love it.


----------



## misterjones




----------



## Holmz

This is always easy on the ears...


----------



## misterjones

Been on an Evil Needle kick all day, particularly this first one:


----------



## bbfoto

"Spanish Flowers" just came up in my shuffle play tonight. It's a chill downtempo track from the Sprout (the 2005 Surf Movie Soundtrack) by Adam Topol, Jack Johnson, Money Mark, & Tommy Guerrero. There are some other really nice tracks on the album.






bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks D/L: "Spanish Flowers" by Adam Topal/Jack Johnson - Sprout OST


----------



## bbfoto

Feeling a bit like this today...






_Scary Pockets_ is a sort of Snarky Puppy or Postmodern Jukebox type band with a wide range of guest artists on rotation. Check out their YouTube channel for some other interesting & funk-y covers.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Feeling a bit like this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Scary Pockets_ is a sort of Snarky Puppy or Postmodern Jukebox type band with a wide range of guest artists on rotation. Check out their YouTube channel for some other interesting & funk-y covers.


I really like that one - my installer Mark sent it over to me a couple months ago - very funky and great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 209555




----------



## Holmz

bbfoto said:


> Feeling a bit like this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Scary Pockets_ is a sort of Snarky Puppy or Postmodern Jukebox type band with a wide range of guest artists on rotation. Check out their YouTube channel for some other interesting & funk-y covers.


You usually post some sage and ineteresting stuff.
If you like, gnarls Barkley, the what do you think of this?


----------



## gijoe




----------



## Bayboy

I'm a sucker for alternative Jazz genres. Been kicking Reel People in the rotation lately






Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Holmz

gijoe said:


> ...


That Harlem river has a lot of air.

Maybe you like this?


----------



## bbfoto

.

My "Album Of The Evening". This time from the _*Back To Mine*_ series...featuring tracks picked by _*Faithless *_(Rollo & Sister Bliss)...



















"Back To Mine"...Mixtapes by Recording Artists - Discogs List

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks D/L - Back To Mine [Faithless]

Always liked Dido's "My Life" track, which has a nice airy kick drum. And there's nice vocals and percussion imaging in Pauline Taylor's "Solo Flying Mystery Man". Sub Sub's "Past" just gently grooves along. Keep in mind this was released in 2000, so...YMMV.


----------



## 209555

bbfoto said:


> Always liked Dido's "My Life" track, which has a nice airy kick drum.


She's hotter now than ever. Classy lady.






My personal favorite


----------



## 209555

Just had to throw this in there before I knock off to bed


----------



## jriggs

Bob Marley & the Wailers, Talking Blues.


----------



## VegasStereo

Angelika Gil "Autumn Leaves"
?


----------



## 209555

The best song you never heard. Love this band. 2:45 on gives me the chills every time. EVERY song this band produces is _literally _about Big Data and .gov mass surveillance and control. Chilling, true, and very cool at the same time. Oh and Kimbra is hot too.


----------



## misterjones

On my 60's/70's kick right now


----------



## misterjones




----------



## 209555

misterjones said:


> On my 60's/70's kick right now


It will never die


----------



## 209555

ermolaeva said:


> I've been waiting for you, do you want to sit on your face? Write here -> getbadgirl.com


Where's a mod when you need one?


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> .
> 
> My "Album Of The Evening".
> Always liked Dido's "My Life" track, which has a nice airy kick drum. And there's nice vocals and percussion imaging in Pauline Taylor's "Solo Flying Mystery Man". Sub Sub's "Past" just gently grooves along. Keep in mind this was released in 2000, so...YMMV.


Thanks Bro! Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gijoe

Holmz said:


> That Harlem river has a lot of air.
> 
> Maybe you like this?


Not bad, I'll throw this one on a playlist and give it a few listens.


----------



## Holmz

gijoe said:


> Not bad, I'll throw this one on a playlist and give it a few listens.


Song lyrics touching on suicide are at least different.


----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## NealfromNZ

My Fav nz band LAB dropped their 3 Album over Xmas. Brought the vinyl version which also has digital downloads

I like the way they play a variety of musics styles do each quite well.

Check out ”Heat”









VIDEO: L.A.B. live at Roundhead Studios


NZ funk/soul/dub supergroup L.A.B. recently released their third album L.A.B. III and are touring Aotearoa. RNZ Music was lucky enough to record a special live session with them at Auckland’s Roundhead Studios.




www.rnz.co.nz


----------



## VegasStereo

Gen5.7Max said:


> It will never die


Was listening to Sabbath Bloody Sabbath this morning.


----------



## adamhenry

Awesome talent. Self-taught and self-produced.


----------



## 209555




----------



## 209555

.


----------



## 209555

.


----------



## 209555

.


----------



## 209555

.


----------



## 209555

.


----------



## 209555

.


----------



## VegasStereo

Quicksilver Messenger Service
"Fresh Air"


----------



## 209555

.


----------



## 209555

.


----------



## VegasStereo

Gen5.7Max said:


> You are deaed


Y am i dead? Lol


----------



## 209555

VegasStereo said:


> Y am i dead? Lol


Uh, not sure what I was doing there. I blame it on the nyquil.


----------



## VegasStereo

Gen5.7Max said:


> Uh, not sure what I was doing there. I blame it on the nyquil.


Lol


----------



## abusiveDAD




----------



## Lou Frasier2

the Melvins,history of bad men


----------



## seafish

Just came across this SWEET acoustic cover of House of the Rising Sun...great guitar and great vocals!!!


----------



## bbfoto

.

My "Album Of The Evening". Another one from the _*Back To Mine*_ series...featuring tracks selected by _*Everything But The Girl*_ (Tracey Thorn & Ben Watt)...




















Everything But The Girl - Back To Mine - Discogs Track List & Info

"Back To Mine"...Mixtapes by Recording Artists - Discogs List

Download: bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Back To Mine [Everything But The Girl]


As before, keep in mind this was released in 2001, so YMMV.

.


----------



## seafish

As a general rule, I have rarely felt the need to listen to any Pink Floyd covers...I mean why bother , right??

The said, every once in awhile something pretty dam special in its own right will come along and I think that this one might be one of those--


----------



## seafish

And then I kinda surfed around some of their tunes and kinda liked these two acoustic covers


Here are The Running Mates doing "What's Up?" by 4 Non Blondes--







and also a cover of Creep by Radiohead--


----------



## seafish

WOW..... just found this Simple Cover of Simple Man by the unknown and apparently amazing Sierra Eagleson.

It is SUCH a sooooooooo sweeeeet version that even Lynard Skynard shared the link somewhere on their homepage.


----------



## seafish

well I kinda feel Im on a good roll here tonight on youtube....

any of you guys hear of or know of Hooverphonic ??


----------



## seafish

ooooops...just fixed the wrong double post of the Running Mates covering Whats Up by the 4 Non Blondes...defiently worth listening to--


----------



## ambesolman

Gen5.7Max said:


> Uh, not sure what I was doing there. I blame it on the nyquil.


NSFW 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## VegasStereo

The Good Rats = Tasty, The Greatest Hits.
Awesome group with amazing quality in the recordings! ?


----------



## imickey503

I am on a Metal trip this week. Female Vocals for the WIN! Lots of of stuff in the last 3 years I got to catch up with. 

Currents: 

3TEETH. The way this just slams. Its Musical. Not just Screech like in so many Metal bands. 






Love it ,,,When the GURL is not screaming like "He's" getting a live Vasectomy. This needs to be Remastered. At least the main singer. Sounds like chalkboard. But the sound of the band? AMAZING! SLAM. Great clarity. 





This... Pumped up kicks remix Its more of a one song wonder. It falls apart in the middle of the song and loses definition however. The quiet parts before the crescendo are wonderful. 






GOthic Industrial DONE RIGHT! 






Vocals Okay... BUT THE MIX? Those EuroBro's KNOW what they are doing. MAN! this TRACK is CLEAR. HITS hard, and has almost ZERO harsheness. 






And I got a COPY of a MUCH Much Better recording of this.. 
This Youtube Upload sucks... But the copy I got..... DUDE.... ITS PHAT!!!!!
Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - I Hate Myself for Loving You (Official Video)


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## VegasStereo

The band Live and the albums "Mental Jewelry", "Throwing Copper", and "Secret Samahdi".


----------



## imickey503

Dark Dark Dark. Celebrate.

This version I can hear anyways has some serious compression artifacts that come in the second the music gets busy. 
You can hear compression artifacts. 








Now listen to this version that was played back Joppe Peelen on his DIY Speakers. 
AMAZING! I have to say, I almost prefer the sound of HIS reproduction of the recording. 







Vimeo LIVE Version. Now with MORE WOOD edition. 





I'm looking to get a High quality Digital copy of this to own or the CD.


----------



## gijoe

bbfoto said:


>


With some of the crazy sounds Radiohead makes, it's easy to forget that they are a real band, and play these sounds themselves. These basement tapes are a really cool example of how good Radiohead really is.


----------



## bbfoto

imickey503 said:


> Dark Dark Dark. Celebrate.
> ...
> Vimeo LIVE Version. Now with MORE WOOD edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a High quality Digital copy of this to own or the CD.


Contact them here to see if ^ that's available...

Dark, Dark, Dark @ BandCamp


----------



## VegasStereo

Anbody familiar with "The Mavericks?


----------



## VegasStereo

"Come Unto Me"
Unbelievable song.


----------



## seafish

Hey Vegas....would you mind posting an actual youtube link to the songs that you are recommending??!!


----------



## VegasStereo

seafish said:


> Hey Vegas....would you mind posting an actual youtube link to the songs that you are recommending??!!


I wouldnt mind at all.


----------



## VegasStereo

seafish said:


> Hey Vegas....would you mind posting an actual youtube link to the songs that you are recommending??!!


Lmao


----------



## VegasStereo

Lil NAS X
Lol


----------



## imickey503




----------



## imickey503

Recording Quality not bad for a live Ibiza set. Love the fact they used REAL INSTRUMENTS! 





To often.. I hate the electronic sound of things. Its still sounds a BIT flat to me. But a fun performance for the EDM guys out there.


----------



## imickey503

I miss the Island. Today. This song brought me back to to that amazing Feelz that I used to have. 

Jack Johnson always made the day a little better. 3 minutes of smiles. That is what I would call this track.


----------



## nyquistrate

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyquistrate




----------



## Jahuntley79

This thread is mammoth. Does anyone have any recent recommendations for electronic music? It hasnt been much of an interest in the past, but with my new AF sub, I'm seeking some bass (ps I have hip hop well covered).


----------



## VegasStereo

Jahuntley79 said:


> This thread is mammoth. Does anyone have any recent recommendations for electronic music? It hasnt been much of an interest in the past, but with my new AF sub, I'm seeking some bass (ps I have hip hop well covered).


Cosmic Conspiracy
Joey Boy Records 1996
Awesome electronic bass music.


----------



## VegasStereo

Cosmic Conspiracy - Cosmic Conspiracy


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1996 CD release of "Cosmic Conspiracy" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Jahuntley79

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## VegasStereo

Jahuntley79 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out


You should for sure. ?


----------



## bbfoto

Jahuntley79 said:


> This thread is mammoth. Does anyone have any recent recommendations for electronic music? It hasnt been much of an interest in the past, but with my new AF sub, I'm seeking some bass (ps I have hip hop well covered).


"Electronic Music" is a WIDE category, but here's an AMAZING track to demo. Learned of it from Brian Mitchell @ Arc Audio. The EP is available for a few $ from Bandcamp to download in WAV, AIFF, FLAC, MP3, etc. All of the songs on the EP have crazy good imaging & soundstage elements along with excellent bass. But the title track is [email protected]

Smilk - The Last Rainforest - BandCamp


----------



## Jahuntley79

It's funny that you mention Smilk. I picked up that EP a couple weeks ago after a friend recommended it. The last rain forest is amazing!


----------



## gijoe

nyquistrate said:


>


Jeff Buckley's version is by far the best version of this song. Leonard Cohen wrote a great song, but Jeff Buckley took it to another level. I can't really enjoy any other version after hearing his.


----------



## Jahuntley79

I buy CDs and copy them as flac files onto an sd drive. This cd must be rare its selling for $25-50. Maybe I'll just (gasp) buy the mp3. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## gijoe




----------



## Jahuntley79




----------



## bbfoto

Sublime voice, great background music to work to.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

George michaels


----------



## bbfoto

New Fila Brazillia EP... Fila Brazillia - "MMXX" EP - BandCamp


----------



## adamhenry




----------



## Middleby

Awesome track to see what your setup is made of. Recorded in surround sound as always, this entire EP is one of my favorites with probably my favorite album cover art by Android Jones. 









The Bedraggling, by Tipper


from the album Forward Escape




tipper.bandcamp.com





Not sure how to embed but working on it. Sorry for the plain link. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## WhereAmEye?

Spotify gave me this gem in my Discover Weekly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Spotify gave me this gem in my Discover Weekly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Spotify gave me this gem in my Discover Weekly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

My track of the evening in light of the coronavirus craziness!!!


----------



## seafish

An acoustic guitar cover (no vocals) of Aerosmiths Dream On ...Not only excellent quality recording, but the young lady is clearly an inspired young artist !!!!


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> An acoustic guitar cover (no vocals) of Aerosmiths Dream On ...Not only excellent quality recording, but the young lady is clearly an inspired young artist !!!!


That was fantastic, thanks. Her arrangement and playing on her "Another Brick In The Wall" cover was crazy good as well.

I see that she's been in concert with Tommy Emmanuel a bit recently, so yeah, she's just a wee bit talented. 

Really liked her Billie Eilish "No Time To Die"/James Bond Theme cover, too.


----------



## seafish

Check out Gabriela's acoustic cover of Queens We Are theChampions--


----------



## seafish

Not sure if I already posted this, but I am very much loving Elise Legrows powerful and honest cover of Who Do You Love


----------



## seafish

Rachael Price and Chris Thale doing justice with a beautiful cover of Can't Find My Way Home by Blind Faith


----------



## Lou Frasier2

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" all


----------



## Lou Frasier2

good old school stuff right here


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## bbfoto

And if you like that last one...

Jason Carter - From The North - naim Sampler Vol. 6


----------



## seafish

For those of you who love your Joni Mitchell, here is Sierra Eagleson' honest rendition of River


----------



## seafish

And here her different and touching cover of Landslide by Fleetwod Mac, adding banjo to it==


----------



## seafish

OMG,,,,here is Sierras beautifully subtle cover of Kaleos All The Pretty Girls


----------



## seafish

Even Elton John himself paid homage to Sara Bareilles live version of Goodbye Yellow Brick Road--


----------



## bertholomey

seafish said:


> Even Elton John himself paid homage to Sara Bareilles live version of Goodbye Yellow Brick Road--


Thank you so much for posting this. I love this live album, but I had not seen this vid of her singing it - just adds to it! 

So funny.....I never picked out the words of the original version of the song until I heard this version - then I thought......Wow, Weird, but kind of cool. She did such a fantastic job on the entire album, and this track had a lot of heart, even though it was t here’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stills_*

run the jewels 4


----------



## Mahapederdon

Lou Frasier2 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" all


Love fear man.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

I never got the chance to see them, would have loved to have seen them


----------



## WhereAmEye?

bertholomey said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. I love this live album, but I had not seen this vid of her singing it - just adds to it!
> 
> So funny.....I never picked out the words of the original version of the song until I heard this version - then I thought......Wow, Weird, but kind of cool. She did such a fantastic job on the entire album, and this track had a lot of heart, even though it was t here’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


She has such an effortless voice on her live performances, while also playing the piano. She’s so talented.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe

Been listening to a bunch of poppy/indie stuff like:


----------



## bilboaudio

I really enjoyed this little mix today.





__





Mixcloud







www.mixcloud.com


----------



## FlyingEagle

Choose your mood: 

Rufus du Sol - You Were Right 



Rufus du Sol - Innerbloom 



Aurora covers Massive Attack - Teardrop 



Aurora covers The Beatles - Across the Universe 



Freya Ridings - Lost Without You - Live at Hackney Round Chapel 



Innellea - Obsidian (Original Mix) Innellea - Obsidian (Original Mix)
Lloyd Macey covers George Michael's "A Different Corner" Lloyd Macey sings STUNNING "A Different Corner " Made Sharon Cry X Factor 2017 Live Show Week 3
Vive la Void - Devil Devil
Lorn - Anvil LORN - ANVIL [Official Music Video]
Kavinski - Night Call Kavinsky - Nightcall (Drive Original Movie Soundtrack) (Official Audio)


----------



## Lou Frasier2

right now im listening to my daughter complain about her ex ,but soon I will be listening to some voo doo glo skulls


----------



## peace2peep

I'm loving Trombone shorty live on my home system...listen to the higher res (Spotify) files in my truck...


----------



## GoldRiver

U2 Style song I wrote. Drums are programmed. Im playing all guitars and bass.

Listen to The Edge by Imprimus-1 on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/imprimus-1%2Fthe-edge-1


----------



## seafish

for any fans of the song "Mad World" by Tears for Fears--

A lovely acoustic versions performed by Curt Smith and his daughter--


----------



## cycleguy

One of the best UK artist that never really got the recognition he deserved


----------



## miniSQ




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bbfoto

I shared these with _bertholomey_ privately but thought I might as well share them here as well...

I've been to a few shows by the _Melbourne Ska Orchestra_ over the years during my holidays back home in Australia. Always a fun show!

www.melbourneskaorchestra.com












And my girlfriend introduced me to Hollie Cook. Sweet voice but maybe a bit on the "Pop'ish" reggae side. Still sublime, tho'...


----------



## seafish

I KNEW I had some of this awesome ska around...found it on my playlists...excuse if you or I listed it previously--

Here is North East Ska covering Dave Brubeck's classic jazz tune "Take Five"--


----------



## NealfromNZ

Week 3 of lock down in New Zealand so haven’t been in a car for a while.

Watched a above and beyond concert.
Normal it’s three DJs doing their thing with guest vocalists but this one is their tracks rearranged and played acoustically. Zoe Johnstons singing a highlight on this.


----------



## imickey503

I forgot how good this was. 


















Something new. 







There is something about how the French do music. Its wonderful and playful. It just makes you feel alive. 
I still love the movie. Took me years to find this song 





One track that was left out was this one. 






A different version of it.


----------



## seafish

Still really liking these simple acoustic covers by The Running Mates--

Gold Dust Woman by Fleetwood Mac --






Mrs Robinson by Simon & Garfunkel--






and Nothing Else by Angus and Julia Stone --


----------



## nyquistrate

It's a sad afternoon at my desk:


----------



## Holmz

nyquistrate said:


> It's a sad afternoon at my desk:


I'll call your two zombies and raise you.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Gone old school of late.


----------



## imickey503

Its is from the 2001 Space Odyssey soundtrack. Man am I digging it. 

Symphony 48 O.P 365 vision of Andromeda Fuji Allegra 

The other is amazing. I love the woodwinds. 
Arvo Part Paava Jarvi Estonian National symphony orchestra 










I had to make some E.Q changes and turn up the subwoofer to 0 dB, but My oh MY does it sound like butter and sweet cream. 

Its so flowing. So amazing. It stirs the soul. And it sounds so goood. I miss music with so much dynamic range. 
Its soft parts and how it grows. 

Its simply breathtaking. The way the strings come in. Its like a blanket of warmth in audio. I can hear the cello come in so well. This is what I designed my system for. To hear this in all its majesty. 

The way the music wraps around you. Its intoxicating. 

It seems I have came back to my Love of classical music. I must be one of the Few people that rev their engines to the Blue Danube. 

This is the sole reason why I love the way I have my system set up. Some people say Kick drums. I SAY timpani drums! Organ. And REAL EDM. Knee 5 by Philip Glass Ensemble is just out there! 





If there was a Audio Mushrooms?, this would be that track. But how would I know. I never did drugs. 


There is something that just tugs on the soul with this song.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## opekone

It's on Tidal in superb quality


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## brandom79

-Planet X "Moonbabies
-Pat Metheny Group "The Way up"
-Christian Scott "Rewind That"
-Jeff Beck "Blow by Blow"
-Snarky Puppy (Lingus on yotube or any other song)
-Nancy Wilson & Cannonball Adderly
-Hiatus Kaiyote "Atari"
-Richard Bona "Scenes from my Life"


----------



## imickey503

brandom79 said:


> -Planet X "Moonbabies
> -Pat Metheny Group "The Way up"
> -Christian Scott "Rewind That"
> -Jeff Beck "Blow by Blow"
> -Snarky Puppy (Lingus on yotube or any other song)
> -Nancy Wilson & Cannonball Adderly
> -Hiatus Kaiyote "Atari"
> -Richard Bona "Scenes from my Life"





Planet X "Moonbabies





-Pat Metheny Group "The Way up"





Christian Scott "Rewind That"






-Jeff Beck "Blow by Blow"





Snarky Puppy (Lingus on yotube or any other song)





-Nancy Wilson & Cannonball Adderly








Nancy Wilson & Cannonball Adderley Quintet ( Full Album )


Nancy Wilson - vocals (# 1,3,5,7,9,11)....Cannonball Adderley - alto saxophone....Nat Adderley - cornet....Louis Hayes - drums....Sam Jones - double bass.......




www.youtube.com





-Hiatus Kaiyote "Atari"








Hiatus Kaiyote - 12 Atari


Album: "Choose your Weapon"I don't own the rights to the music. They belong to the artist.Great Musicians From Australiahttp://hiatuskaiyote.comAbout:HIATUS ...




www.youtube.com






Richard Bona "Scenes from my Life"








Richard Bona - Eyando - Scenes From My Life


Eyando by Richard Bona from the album Scenes From My Life. More: http://www.musictoplay.co.uk




www.youtube.com


----------



## opekone

Oh we're doing prog rock? How about my favorite prog rock band oh baby let's go. It's like planet x but not.


----------



## brandom79

Hell yeah! Sounds good holy crap!


----------



## brandom79

Ha its like Planet X if Virgil Donati wasnt the drummer!!!


----------



## brandom79

Hey Audiophiles check out that Pat Metheny Group "The Way Up"... my favorite album for judging a system


----------



## jimmyjames16

Brenda Russell - Stop Running Away

Brenda Russell ~ Stop Running Away


----------



## seafish

Amazing YOUNG woman artists covering Black Velet by Alannah Myles

Sina on drums, Ansre Cerbu on Bass and Guitar, and Victoria K doing vocals...

what can I say, other then they NAIL it--


----------



## nyquistrate

Uncle Lucius - "Keep the Wolves Away"









Uncle Lucius - Keep The Wolves Away


Listen to Keep The Wolves Away on TIDAL




tidal.com


----------



## brandom79




----------



## opekone




----------



## gijoe

If you've never actually listened to Billie Eilish, and all you've heard is the radio edit of Bad Guy, check this out:

*



*


----------



## cycleguy




----------



## opekone

Man i ****ing love Zawinul







__
https://soundcloud.com/diplo%2Fwill-calls-diplo-remix


----------



## seafish

Just found this guy, * Luca Stricagnoli, *
playing a solo "slap and slide" acoustic guitar version of Led Zeppelins' Whole Lotta Love

Its well worth a listen, quality recording too!!!


----------



## opekone

Was gonna link Kaki King but here we are at Windham Hill. Sometimes emotion overcomes compression. What a crime Manring doesn't make solo bass albums. "If I want to hear solo bass I'll just pick up my bass and play" Well no ****, Michael, no ****.


----------



## F150Man

Buffalo Springfield.


----------



## gijoe

seafish said:


> Just found this guy, * Luca Stricagnoli, *
> playing a solo "slap and slide" acoustic guitar version of Led Zeppelins' Whole Lotta Love
> 
> Its well worth a listen, quality recording too!!!


I've never seen anyone who loves cover songs as much as you, haha.


----------



## seafish

gijoe said:


> I've never seen anyone who loves cover songs as much as you, haha.


LOL...it not that I don't love originals as well, but I DO like to listen to a cover that does the original justice or even betters it in some rare cases.


----------



## seafish

Here is Luca Stricagnoli again.

While this is a high quality recording and mostly beautiful to listen to, I am NOT posting it so much for the song as much as for other guitar players, or even simply guitar aficionados, to watch and be amazed as to what he does with his hybrid slide and slap guitar when he plays--


----------



## seafish

gijoe said:


> I've never seen anyone who loves cover songs as much as you, haha.


This one is for you JK/LOL and it might be TOO country for a lot of folk here, but for Eagles fans, well methinks you are gonna like it--

Foxes and Fossils professionally cover "Seven Bridges Road" by The eagles


----------



## NealfromNZ

Fav NEw Zealand band doing what they best.


----------



## opekone




----------



## JustinG2020




----------



## opekone




----------



## TRUTHhz




----------



## Fish Chris 2

Check this recording on your system, and see what you think. Very good for a demo, at least on my system.





Oh, and while your at it, check out





LOVE this recording too.


----------



## ckirocz28

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Check this recording on your system, and see what you think. Very good for a demo, at least on my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and while your at it, check out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this recording too.


Try this.


----------



## seafish

NealfromNZ said:


> Fav NEw Zealand band doing what they best.


Sure, I mean I like L.A.B, but gotta say that Fat Freddys Drop is my fav NZ band--

Probably already posted this a far way back in this thread, but here is Fat Freddys BEST live version of Midnight Marauders...now be patient, starts to REALLY hit its stride about 5 minutes in...ane then takes off half way through !!!


----------



## Fish Chris 2

ckirocz28 said:


> Try this.


Not too bad 🙂 I just listened to it in my car.... Which does have an aftermarket system, but nothing like my truck. Enough to tell it's probably a great recording, with a strong bass line though.


----------



## ckirocz28

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Not too bad  I just listened to it in my car.... Which does have an aftermarket system, but nothing like my truck. Enough to tell it's probably a great recording, with a strong bass line though.


The whole album is like that, like EDM with the car alarm midrange noises replaced by a beautifully played violin. Some songs sound a little Irish, I don't know how else to describe it. I listened to the entire album (cd) straight through a few times before putting all of the songs on my usb drive. Be careful in your truck though, that's got some really deep, really loud notes.


----------



## naiku

Grimes - Miss Anthropocene

There are a bunch of influences in it that remind me of various other bands/musicians but I can't quite place my finger on what exactly they are.


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## Dremgragen

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## Dremgragen

Oooh fellow Kelli lovers! You left out my favorite song though. Really the whole album is pretty great. 





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Spade

Marlon Williams. A new zealander described by one critic as the impossible love child of elvis presley and roy orbison. I think more like a cross between Jeff Buckley and Roy Orbison. He did a roy orbison cameo in a star is born.


----------



## opekone

Did you say weird folk music?


----------



## bbfoto

Beats Antique "Polar Vortex Mix 2019" (on SoundCloud or Spotify).

Watching the NEOWISE Comet cruise along while chillin' to this hour-long mix...

Beats Antique - Polar Vortex Mix 2019 (on SoundCloud)


----------



## opekone

User2 said:


> Back when music meant something. I have a feeling you and I are lost souls of the same era.


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone

****ing sex. ****ing sex.


----------



## opekone

uwu


----------



## opekone

User2 said:


>


It's like she did everyone's makeup. Pretty cool aesthetic.


----------



## opekone

User2 said:


> Dude, be careful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: uwu
> 
> 
> A texting emoticon used to show cuteness but also is sin to the internet world. It is basically banned worldwide never use in any circumstances unless you want to be attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com


I really put myself out there and now I just feel so ashamed. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## opekone

Unfortunately millennials are 40 now.


----------



## opekone

I don't.


----------



## opekone

User2 said:


> The androgynous, racially-homogeneous soup in that video makes me sick, and is a prelude to what we are looking at in a future cultural sense with our government indoctrination camps, but hey, what can ya do? The beat kicks and I don't care about the rest. My stripper club DJ blasts that **** every time I walk through the door and as soon as the bartendress hears it, I have a blue Long Island waiting for me at the bar. Life is good.


I'll take two indoctrinations, please.


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## JimmyDee

User2 said:


> Everyone on this site who claims to know something is a ****ing idiot. The old folks, the hardcore OG's, all of them. they're retards. I'm talking to yu skizr.. This place is nothing but a cesspool of marketing and drama ********. I've smoked crack with people that made more sense.


Welcome back Kountz...


----------



## bbfoto

132mb MP3 Download. 57 minute Mix.

IMO (if you like this type of music) the last third of the mix is most of the better stuff.

People were having trouble downloading this from the SoundCloud/ToneDen link, so here you go...

bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - D/L Beats Antique ''Polar Vortex Mix 2019'' MP3


----------



## bbfoto

The AI suggestions from one of my playlists sent me to the "Pretty In Pink" soundtrack, LOL.

Actually, it was halfway decent for an 80's Flashback....

Simple Minds, The Smiths, New Order, Psychedelic Furs, OMD, Suzanne Vega...


----------



## JimmyDee

User2 said:


> All cleaned up. Sorry for the nonsense. Don't mind me.


Yes... all cleaned up.


----------



## NealfromNZ

seafish said:


> Sure, I mean I like L.A.B, but gotta say that Fat Freddys Drop is my fav NZ band--
> 
> Probably already posted this a far way back in this thread, but here is Fat Freddys BEST live version of Midnight Marauders...now be patient, starts to REALLY hit its stride about 5 minutes in...ane then takes off half way through !!!


They are great live. From the same city I live in. Haven’t seen for a few years though. But summer sounds down under


----------



## NealfromNZ

Can’t remember if I’ve posted this before but a great song from Angus & Julie Stone


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## bbfoto

ALBUM OF THE EVENING (digging into the archives):

*Bomb The Bass - Clear (1995)*









Bomb The Bass - Clear


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1995 CD release of "Clear" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





^Listen to the tracks via YouTube links on this Discogs web page.

Genre: Downtempo, Dub, Trip Hop, ChillOut, Big Beat.











Unfortunately, this is missing Track 07, "5ml Barrel" due to a damaged CD disc.  But, IMO it wasn't a standout track on the album.

You can preview and listen to ALL of the tracks BEFORE downloading them via the YouTube video Links in the right-hand sidebar of the Discogs page at the Link at the top of this post.

Download FLAC files & Album Artwork below:

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Bomb The Bass - Clear (1995) FLAC D/L


.


----------



## bbfoto

ALBUM OF THE EVENING (still digging deep into the archives):

*Shadow Records - HED Sessions (2001)*

Genre: LoFi, Downtempo, DJ, Breaks, Abstract.

https://www.discogs.com/Various-Shadow-Hed-Sessions/release/21992
^Preview or Listen to the tracks via YouTube links on this Discogs web page or at Pandora:









Shadow: Hed Sessions


Shadow: Hed Sessions by Various Artists - Pandora




www.pandora.com
















You can preview and listen to ALL of the tracks BEFORE downloading them via the YouTube video Links in the right-hand sidebar of the Discogs page at the Link at the top of this post or Pandora.


Download FLAC files & Album Artwork below:

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Shadow Records - HED Sessions (2001) - FLAC D/L

.


----------



## seafish

K...well here is The Main Squeeze doing a cover of Layla...
while NOT the best live recording, but be sure to watch through to 6:20 mark if you want to watch the guitarist almost give Clapton a run for his money--


----------



## bbfoto

From the album, Überzone ‎– The Digital Mix (2002 Compilation)


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks BB - good stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lou Frasier2

my playlist of the bad brains and black flag


----------



## bbfoto

If you decide to watch the video above...

It's a bit long, but for those that may be interested, there is a video (Linked below) that goes over exactly what post-processing was done while recording and mixing this track.

It's quite eye-opening to see exactly how much fairly heavy-handed processing is done on most modern pop recordings.

In this particular case, the mix engineer adds a serious dose of distortion to almost every element in the recording. 

The real question is, does it negatively affect your enjoyment or listening experience of this particular song (if you'd actually listen to and enjoy this type of music in the first place)?

Try to use decent headphones when watching any of these.

...







There is also another video showing how they recorded each of the elements in the studio. Just go to the Lewitt YouTube channel.


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## NealfromNZ

Chilling out on a Saturday morning. the girls are out and stereo is filling the house with sounds.


----------



## opekone

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## opekone




----------



## seafish

Dam...these guys brought Stevie Wonder's "Higher Ground" to a WHOLE other leverl!!!

Drum aficianados be sure listen and watch it !!


----------



## seafish

And now for something COMPLETELY different...for those of you who like female vocal duets--


----------



## opekone




----------



## Lou Frasier2

sorry guys' have completely forgotten how to post the videos so I just keep typing the names of the songs and bands' was listening to some delta bombers earlier while working on my sub enclosure


----------



## opekone

You copy the link and paste the link into the message.

Just type the link in and it will automatically know it's a youtube video and will handle the rest.


----------



## DR3W5K1




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## WASD123




----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## Patriot83




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## abusiveDAD

Destroys it


----------



## opekone

Timestamped to 3:00 because not everyone likes long intros, but this is really a great one. I can't find HQ recording to share but it should be on the streaming services.


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## bbfoto

ALBUM OF THE EVENING (digging deeper into the archives):

*"SOULFOOD Compilation (Various Artists - Cookin' Records - 1999)*

https://www.discogs.com/Various-Soulfood/release/5949
^Preview and Listen to the tracks via YouTube links on this Discogs web page.

Genre: Downtempo, Future Jazz, ChillOut.











You can preview and listen to all of the tracks BEFORE downloading them via the YouTube video Links in the right-hand sidebar of the Discogs page in the Link at the top of this post.

Download Uncompressed FLAC files & Album Artwork below:

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - SOULFOOD (Various Artists - Cookin' Records 1999) FLAC D/L


.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

I've been burning this up at least once a day lately.....fell back in love with the album nearly 20 years later. Sophomore year of college memories. Never seduced anyone in the dorm room to it though lol.

The instrumentation and vocal performance.....second to none. Can't wait to play this on a truly proper set up.


----------



## bertholomey

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> I've been burning this up at least once a day lately.....fell back in love with the album nearly 20 years later. Sophomore year of college memories. Never seduced anyone in the dorm room to it though lol.
> 
> The instrumentation and vocal performance.....second to none. Can't wait to play this on a truly proper set up.


I really liked that one. I need to get some Jill Scott. I like Angie Stone and Leela James. I LOVE this track!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

bertholomey said:


> I really liked that one. I need to get some Jill Scott. I like Angie Stone and Leela James. I LOVE this track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You'll love it man...thst first album is...._chef's kiss_ flawless. Between words and sounds vol. 1 and D'Angelo's Voodoo.....ridiculous.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

I'm in a mood now....






The FlyLo remix of fall in love is ridiculous....keeps the core of the song and just enhances it by not doing too much. Just added ambience to it and it's fantastic.

also....this is great riding music if you can find a high quality version of a decidedly lo-fi sound. Takes a song that i would have never bothered to listen to and makes it something completely different. The genius of J Dilla.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

I apologize, one more....

His music won't win you IASCA, MECA or EMMA awards when you play it but dammit if it won't make you feel it in your soul during your personal listening sessions. Word is he loved the lo-fi "tape hiss" sound so it's intentional that it sounds how it does but that "warmth" of his beats man....it's like cooked food.

Enjoy.


----------



## opekone




----------



## bubbleboba

cobb2819 said:


> Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion 2


I cant count the number of times I have listened to this. Good choice


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone

Cant' get enough of alt-j


----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone




----------



## opekone

And keeping it real with some medium old school


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

I keep coming back to this album and this song especially. I'm far too old for what these young folks are singing and talking about but she hits a bit different.
Also for the folks that have systems that can hold it....it slowly drops down the frequency range in this very progressive way to a point where my car used to absolutely rumble.

Enjoy.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Won't say much...just let it play.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

opekone said:


> Cant' get enough of alt-j


Very nice....and that video was excellent


----------



## seafish

For all of you acoustic finger style guitar aficianados, here is the amazing Justin Johnson picking out the Rolling Stones "Play with Fire" in an excellent recording--


----------



## Lou Frasier2

listening to thunder, we dont need anymore thunder or lightning here in California,i live just south of Stockton and north of Modesto,fires are really bad here and one of my favorite ohv parks for riding dirtbikes is gone and another is being threatened,thunder is loud and frequent ,it sounds awesome but yeah, we dont need anymore


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

This morning.


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks D/L - Aegean Dub - Jef Stott - Six Degrees Sampler (2008)


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Find a higher quality version...her voice is what I imagine angels would sound like.


----------



## Fish Chris 2

Keeping in mind that while I listen to many different genres, rap is probably my least enjoyed. I listened to more of it in my younger years....
That said, I LOVE the message contained within this song. 
So many triggered snowflakes these days. 





This is another great one. No white guilt here ! I don't give an F what color a person's skin is. Of course black lives matter.... It's just too bad that the BLM is a worthless, racist organization, designed to keep black people suppressed.


----------



## ckirocz28

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Keeping in mind that while I listen to many different genres, rap is probably my least enjoyed. I listened to more of it in my younger years....
> That said, I LOVE the message contained within this song.
> So many triggered snowflakes these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another great one. No white guilt here ! I don't give an F what color a person's skin is. Of course black lives matter.... It's just too bad that the BLM is a worthless, racist organization, designed to keep black people suppressed.


That line about "no more plastic straws wrapped in paper, now it's paper straws wrapped in plastic" is priceless!


----------



## seafish

Finally an ORIGINAL by The Main Squeeze ... "Pirahna"
Definitely rocks but also gots da funk going on !!!






That said, I really do nOT see how the keyboardist is gonna live a very long life !!!


----------



## Gentlegiant9400

The new asking alexandria album they switched up their sound and I'm digging it. Its called like a house on fire. Couple good ones are one turns to none and antisocialist


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Fish Chris 2

ckirocz28 said:


> That line about "no more plastic straws wrapped in paper, now it's paper straws wrapped in plastic" is priceless!


Yea that's pretty funny... I love that song.... but I think Im probably liking "White boy" even more. So many lines in that song that Id love people to listen to, and understand ! 

Like.... 
"I deserve the chance to show you I'm not part of the problem,
and you owe it to yourselves, we got so much in common"

......me and my "white privilege".... Yea, I'm a pretty privileged Uber driver  lol
Actually, I just did a gene test and found that I'm basically just a white mutt. No more than 22% of any one race... But all Western European. The Icelandic part was kind of cool I guess. Don't let me unleash some of my Viking power on you !  lol


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Keeping in mind that while I listen to many different genres, rap is probably my least enjoyed. I listened to more of it in my younger years....
> That said, I LOVE the message contained within this song.
> So many triggered snowflakes these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another great one. No white guilt here ! I don't give an F what color a person's skin is. Of course black lives matter.... It's just too bad that the BLM is a worthless, racist organization, designed to keep black people suppressed.





Couple of things: BLM is not what's oppressing black people. That's another conversation that I would prefer to not engage in on this board.

White privilege is not simply about being a white person, it's about the life afforded to you due to being white in the world. A life of never knowing what it feels like being viewed as a threat. A life of doors not being shut in your face SIMPLY because you're black. A life of not having to explain to people that you are worth being allowed to live....period.

Those songs......they're interesting...I'll leave it there. It seems his chief argument is "...i wasn't there for the foul s**t so don't blame me." The funny thing is....that's an antiquated argument from both sides....the fact of the matter is...the things from the past haven't gone away...they just have a new name and a new face. Slavery...repackaged as prison industrial complex/ Whites only drinking fountains...repackaged as dress codes that speak to specific demographics. 

The waters run deep.....people just don't want to have these conversations because they're uncomfortable.

Also...there's plenty of dope hip hop out there that isn't the crap they tamp down your throat on the radio pushing agendas.


----------



## Fish Chris 2

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> Couple of things: BLM is not what's oppressing black people. That's another conversation that I would prefer to not engage in on this board.
> 
> White privilege is not simply about being a white person, it's about the life afforded to you due to being white in the world. A life of never knowing what it feels like being viewed as a threat. A life of doors not being shut in your face SIMPLY because you're black. A life of not having to explain to people that you are worth being allowed to live....period.
> 
> Those songs......they're interesting...I'll leave it there. It seems his chief argument is "...i wasn't there for the foul s**t so don't blame me." The funny thing is....that's an antiquated argument from both sides....the fact of the matter is...the things from the past haven't gone away...they just have a new name and a new face. Slavery...repackaged as prison industrial complex/ Whites only drinking fountains...repackaged as dress codes that speak to specific demographics.
> 
> The waters run deep.....people just don't want to have these conversations because they're uncomfortable.
> 
> Also...there's plenty of dope hip hop out there that isn't the crap they tamp down your throat on the radio pushing agendas.


BLM is not "the only thing" that suppressing black people, but its one of them, and its certainly not helping anything, but rather, just creating a bigger divide. 
I feel that your attitude about this only serves to perpetuate the problem. I mean really, for how long do people need to keep going over and over the same played out **** ? 
As he says in this video, sure, theirs racists out their (and ef' them) but he and I are not those people.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

The J Cole December 28th Sample....such a soothing song.


----------



## mkars1

Need some Caribbean Island Soca to enjoy. 
patrice roberts and lyrikal - Bing video


----------



## Ge0

I'm on a Gojira live kick over the last few days as I fabricate. It motivates me to work faster.

































Ge0


----------



## fuscobal




----------



## captainbuff

I was listening to the latest version...but the original is still extremely good. This is some darkness though for those who want to keep things on the happy side!


----------



## captainbuff

Ge0 said:


> I'm on a Gojira live kick over the last few days as I fabricate. It motivates me to work faster.
> 
> Ge0


Now that looks like some cool fabrication work...build log anywhere...? I'll have a look around...cool to see some real 'DIYMA' work being done! Props


----------



## Ge0

captainbuff said:


> Now that looks like some cool fabrication work...build log anywhere...? I'll have a look around...cool to see some real 'DIYMA' work being done! Props


Build Log.








The long and involved process of upgrading my 2016 Macan...


Just confirming new sub amp fitment. Fresh out of the box Man these things attract finger prints easy. I am sacrificing some power. About 200W to be exact. But, I was only using 1/3rd of the available gain for the G One. I'm using 2/3rd of available gain for the M One. But, just look...




www.diymobileaudio.com





I've done quite a bit of work since I last updated my thread. But, I will catch up soon.

Ge0


----------



## bubbleboba

bubbleboba said:


> I cant count the number of times I have listened to this. Good choice


And its on the stereo again LOL


----------



## seafish

Justin Johnson... just released a finger lickin', finger pickin, dam good original called "Blackwood Lullaby"


----------



## Acula




----------



## jtrosky

After watching the movie "Yesterday", I couldn't help but put some Beatles on in the car. I honestly can't believe how good most of their recordings are! They used a LOT of stereo effects and their stuff just sounds awesome in a good-sounding car...

EDIT: Actually, they are "Remastered" versions of their albums, which is probably why they sound so good.


----------



## Cartersvillealex

Lou Frasier2 said:


>



Evidently you and I are the only punks on here. Lol


----------



## Cartersvillealex




----------



## Acula




----------



## bbfoto

Might have posted this before. If you like reggae, it's a good test for Up-Front Bass, imaging, and soundstage width/depth.

There are quite a few elements or instruments in this track, but it's mixed nicely and each instrument has its own place in the mix...

Drum kit & cymbals, bass guitar, rhythm guitar, lead guitar, piano, organ, congas, tambourine.

Great bass line and good percussion (drums, bongos/congas, tambourine). Check the depth & placement of the Congas & Tambourine etc in the soundstage...easiest to hear during the bass solo/breakdown and last ~25 seconds.

_*Blood Money*_* by 10 Ft. Ganja Plant (from the Bass Chalice album)*

bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks MP3 320k D/L: Blood Money - 10 Ft. Ganja Plant (Bass Chalice album)









BandCamp Digital Download: 10 Ft. Ganja Plant - Blood Money


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> Justin Johnson... just released a finger lickin', finger pickin, dam good original called "Blackwood Lullaby"


Nice. For some reason it reminds me of Chris Isaak's _(Big) Blue Spanish Sky_ from the Wicked Game album. Even the two titles kind of rhyme...


----------



## bbfoto

Cartersvillealex said:


> Evidently you and I are the only punks on here. Lol


Ha. I def went through my punk stage. Had a buddy in Venice CA (Dogtown) who's parents had a huge basement under this TINY house and he used to host small basement shows with all the local and traveling punk bands.

Was def fun, but then started getting too crazy on a few nights with drunken/drugged-out broken-glass bottle fights and almost burnt the place down while trapped in the basement like sardines. :-O

Decided to dip out after that! Wanted to live to surf and skate the next day, LOL.

Haven't heard "We Gotta Know" in a LONG time! 👍



Cartersvillealex said:


>


Likey. Definitely has _The Specials/Fun Boy 3/The Untouchables_ vibe.



Acula said:


>



Killer fugin' track. Have always loved the driving bass and the drums in this track (especially the detailed hi-hat sticking). 👍

Gonna que up Slayer's _South Of Heaven_ now.


----------



## Cartersvillealex

bbfoto said:


> Ha. I def went through my punk stage. Had a buddy in Venice CA (Dogtown) who's parents had a huge basement under this TINY house and he used to host small basement shows with all the local and traveling punk bands.
> 
> Was def fun, but then started getting too crazy on a few nights with drunken/drugged-out broken-glass bottle fights and almost burnt the place down while trapped in the basement like sardines. :-O
> 
> Decided to dip out after that! Wanted to live to surf and skate the next day,


Ah the good old days. Lol. Im 43, havent been in a proper fight in years, but still love music that makes me want to punch someone in the face. I saw Slayer in like 1994 and then saw the "last" tour. They still bring it!


----------



## Lou Frasier2

I listen to this kind of music when im tying flies for my fishing adventures,


----------



## Acula

I didnt know there was a music video of this. This is great. 







I'll also throw this out there. This will always be one of my favorite albums. The bass in this song is so damn good.


----------



## Porsche

going for a spirited drive in my gt3, gonna rock some pantera


----------



## Gentlegiant9400

This one was random youtube reccomended video..reminds me of the 80's/90's.back when times were more simple


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Porsche said:


> going for a spirited drive in my gt3, gonna rock some pantera


throw in some Melvins while your at it


----------



## Acula

Gentlegiant9400 said:


> This one was random youtube reccomended video..reminds me of the 80's/90's.back when times were more simple


Oh man. Jennifer Connelly. One of the first two women I ever loved. I never looked at a grocery store horse ride the same. lol.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

if you like rockabilly, heres an awesome band,


----------



## NoTraction

Old JayZ and The Clash


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

NoTraction said:


> Old JayZ and The Clash




Which old Jay? I can only really tolerate Reasonable Doubt


----------



## NoTraction

_*Vol. 2... Hard Knock Life*_ 

PLUS Combat Rock by The Clash


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

NoTraction said:


> _*Vol. 2... Hard Knock Life*_
> 
> PLUS Combat Rock by The Clash



I'll have to check out combat rock.
I recently discovered a remix of rock the casbah while out to dinner that had a nice bop to it


----------



## NoTraction

I'm old enough to remember when it came out in '82. Straight to Hell is good song.... better if you're stoned


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

NoTraction said:


> I'm old enough to remember when it came out in '82. Straight to Hell is good song.... better if you're stoned



Lol, duly noted.


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks D/L: 100 Days, 100 Nights (Live @ The World Cafe Vol. 27) by Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings










*Tracklist*
1. Adele - Chasing Pavements
2. Aimee Mann - 31 Today
3. Bon Iver - For Emma
4. Brett Dennen - Crazy
5. Calexico - Two Silver Trees
6. Cold War Kids - Something Is Not Right with Me
7. Delta Spirit - People C'Mon
8. Fleet Foxes - White Winter Hymnal
9. Jenny Lewis - Carpetbaggers
10. Jonatha Brooke - There's More True Lovers Than One
11. Okkervil River - Lost Coastlines
12. Old 97's - Dance with Me
13. Ra Ra Riot - Ghost Under Rocks
14. Raphael Saadiq - 100 Yard Dash
15. Ray LaMontagne - You Are the Best Thing
*16. Sharon Jones & the Dap Kings - 100 Days, 100 Nights*
17. Shugo Takamaru - Parachute
18. Taj Mahal - Zanzibar


----------



## bbfoto

NoTraction said:


> I'm old enough to remember when it came out in '82. Straight to Hell is good song.... better if you're stoned



Speaking of The Clash's _*Straight to Hell*_, the original is a great song, but here is one of my favorite covers of it...

_bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks MP3 D/L: Straight To Hell (cover) by The Great Depression (album: A Pale Light)


















The Great Depression - A Pale Light


Discover releases, reviews, credits, songs, and more about The Great Depression - A Pale Light at Discogs. Complete your The Great Depression collection.




www.discogs.com




_


----------



## bbfoto

Not the best night for it, but am out on the back patio this evening with the GF with a good bottle of wine around the fire pit and the telescope nearby checking out Neptune, Jupiter, & Pluto all lined up near the moon, getting a lil' bit wine-induced luvy-dovey, and my GF was like, "oh wait...wait...wait"!

(We have decent outdoor speakers and were listening to a downtempo playlist on her iPhone)...and she cued up the following song, LOL!

Really catchy bass line and melody...gonna play it in the car tomorrow.


----------



## Cartersvillealex

Lou Frasier2 said:


> if you like rockabilly, heres an awesome band,


Me too


----------



## seafish

REALLY liking this cover of Gimme Shelter by Scary Pockets...
the bass player just nails the funk00


----------



## seafish

Their version of "Stuck in the Middle with You" is fun lisenting too.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Can't speak to the audio quality but if I can find a better sounding version....Can't wait to hear this on the system


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## seafish

"The Main Squeeze blows "While my guitar gently weeps" out of the water--

Need to listen AND watch if nothing else for the heartfelt (and that is definetely an understatement !!!) guitar solo starting at 3:40


----------



## TRUTHhz

Great dynamics!


----------



## bertholomey

TRUTHhz said:


> Great dynamics!


That clip of NP was priceless - but you had to see what proceeded that to get the whole picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

bertholomey said:


> That clip of NP was priceless - but you had to see what proceeded that to get the whole picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Craziest thing. I'm watching Nick's video of your comp car on his YouTube channel as I type this. That system is ridiculous...looks awesome


----------



## Matti777

I need to listen to Van Halen's first album in its entirety for old times sake.... just like I was doing in '79


----------



## bertholomey

Matti777 said:


> I need to listen to Van Halen's first album in its entirety for old times sake.... just like I was doing in '79


That album was the first CD I ever purchased (a few years after ‘79 ). Probably ‘85 - I had a buddy with a Ford Escort - full Kenwood system that could get incredibly loud - driving around playing Eruption at HIGH volume was my first car audio experience - got me hooked for life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> Craziest thing. I'm watching Nick's video of your comp car on his YouTube channel as I type this. That system is ridiculous...looks awesome


Thanks! Mark did an incredible job - and I nearly refused the video (hate to be in front of a camera), but it turned out to be fun - and Nick is really good at it. Fortunately the car sounds a lot better than it did at that time - always trying to progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

bertholomey said:


> Thanks! Mark did an incredible job - and I nearly refused the video (hate to be in front of a camera), but it turned out to be fun - and Nick is really good at it. Fortunately the car sounds a lot better than it did at that time - always trying to progress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That would be cool to be able to hear it if competitions ever start back up. I agree with you on the camera part lol.

I'm hoping to have Nick do a build on my vehicle. Time will tell.


----------



## Ge0

bertholomey said:


> I had a buddy with a Ford Escort - full Kenwood system that could get incredibly loud - driving around playing Eruption at HIGH volume was my first car audio experience - got me hooked for life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Switch that Escort for a Gremlin and Kenwood for Pioneer and I had the same experience. My buddy blaring VH Eruption through a small beach town along Lake Michigan hooked me on car audio for life.

Ge0


----------



## miniSQ

Ge0 said:


> Switch that Escort for a Gremlin and Kenwood for Pioneer and I had the same experience. My buddy blaring VH Eruption through a small beach town along Lake Michigan hooked me on car audio for life.
> 
> Ge0


That and Your really got me. We played that over and over in a chevy chevette on the way to Hampton Beach in or around 1980. Total beach music.


----------



## bertholomey

I saw this several months ago and thought it was very interesting though I know nothing of guitars or guitar amps - but it was cool to hear him talk about some of the technical things he did to get the ‘sound’













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> That would be cool to be able to hear it if competitions ever start back up. I agree with you on the camera part lol.
> 
> I'm hoping to have Nick do a build on my vehicle. Time will tell.


Not sure where you are (Tapatalk says Hell/Norway), but we are having a meet in early November









2020 NCSQ Meet - 6-7 November 2020 Near Pulaski Virginia


I'm starting a new thread (and re-directing the previous thread to this one) so there is less chance of confusion. I've experienced this in the past with change of location on the same scheduled date.......doesn't always goes smoothly. Reason for the change of date As you know, there is a...




www.diymobileaudio.com








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seafish

A swwwwwweeeeeeeet cover of The Mamas and The Papas' classic California Dreamin by Foxes and Fossils


----------



## seafish

Heres Anne Reburn covering Buffalo Sprignfields "For what its worth" by playing ALL of the instruments as well as vocals. This is a differnt and innovative version that is def worth a listen.


----------



## bbfoto

Alpha Audio Testmuziek (Jaap)


Listen to Alpha Audio Testmuziek (Jaap) on TIDAL




tidal.com





Or scroll to the bottom of this page for 30 second previews via an embedded webpage Tidal Player...









Alpha Audio NET - Alpha Audio Test Music – Tidal playlists


A few readers asked us for a playlist of our favorite test music. And of course, we love to share. It is also a very logical request, because the used tracks largely determine our impressions. That…




alpha-audio.net


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

bertholomey said:


> Not sure where you are (Tapatalk says Hell/Norway), but we are having a meet in early November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 NCSQ Meet - 6-7 November 2020 Near Pulaski Virginia
> 
> 
> I'm starting a new thread (and re-directing the previous thread to this one) so there is less chance of confusion. I've experienced this in the past with change of location on the same scheduled date.......doesn't always goes smoothly. Reason for the change of date As you know, there is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diymobileaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I may have to make it to the Dublin event. I'm not close but I'm not far....obviously not Norway but in some ways in Hell....I digress...that sounds pretty cool though, thanks for the info


----------



## seafish

Justin Johnson, guitarist extraorinaire, slowly drops a beautiful and bluesy original called "Slow Creeping Vine:, as well as an excruciatingly pure and perfectly distortioned cover of " Ghost Riders in the Sky"


----------



## Fish Chris 2

Well being a bass head, what better than Christian music ?  Deep, strong bass, and fantastic mids / highs. These are a couple of my current go to demo songs.

PS, I hope they sound as good from Youtube. I get my music from Amazon music...

Believer by Rhett Walker





Amadeo by Ryan Stevenson


----------



## bertholomey

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Well being a bass head, what better than Christian music ?  Deep, strong bass, and fantastic mids / highs. These are a couple of my current go to demo songs.
> 
> PS, I hope they sound as good from Youtube. I get my music from Amazon music...
> 
> Believer by Rhett Walker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amadeo by Ryan Stevenson



Nice! I remember getting a demo of a home sub - a huge one - and the fella played this track - went home and ordered the disc - loved it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

This one came up on my shuffle play tonight. I really enjoy Holly McNarland's cover of "In The Air Tonight" from her "Live Stuff" album.

YMMV... Black screen/audio only on YouTube (if you want the track from the CD, PM me)...






I feel that she was somewhat of an overlooked and underrated artist...but I guess there was a ton of talent that overshadowed her in the 90's, so she never really got a foothold in The States. Her best album IMO is "Home Is Where My Feet Are", but there are good tracks on "Stuff" and "Sour Pie" as well. Most are recorded well, too.









Home Is Where My Feet Are


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com





2003 Concert...





As always, YMMV.


----------



## brandom79

Double post


----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3Lne7XVcdeiqqzPtNiGG0h?si=9W9TAkubQs6jfuR2PDA_mA


----------



## brandom79




----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

This has been popping back in my head lately. Been letting it rock just to enjoy that filthy low end


----------



## bbfoto

From The North, by Jason Carter


from the album Helsinki Project




jasoncarter-harpguitar.bandcamp.com





This track is on the naim sampler vol. 6


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Here’s something a little different...recording is very nice although it’s not something I listen to regularly. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

Scary Pockets jamming with Larry Golding on organ. this is too good a free jam to miss--


----------



## NealfromNZ

Within Temptation blaring out of the car this morning. Got a few funny looks on the stop / go motorway traffic.


----------



## Holmz

I found a CD I got in ~95, from aband I think from San Fransisco.
Sort of a klezmer music sound and discordant,

The 105 views sort of point to it level of popularity.


----------



## seafish

Well I've said it before and I'll say it again...

There really is never much of a reason to bother listening to a cover of any Pink Floyd song.

That said, these guys from Germany absolutely nail an amazingly beautiful rendition of the full album Dark Side of the Moon in one live take !!!









Watch This German Band Perform A Show-Stopping Cover Of Pink Floyd's 'Dark Side Of The Moon' In Its Entirety | Digg


An extraordinary performance of every song on "Dark Side Of The Moon" in one take.




digg.com


----------



## seafish

And now an epic rock original from one of my favorite new groups, The Main Squeeze


----------



## KDunlap

On Tidal , I was Listening to Bob Seger As I was fixing the drain pipe on one of the bathroom tubs . Lots of fun !!!


----------



## jtrosky

Believe it or not, I can't stop listening to the remastered versions of The Beatles albums! I've never been a Beatles fan - I'm 47 and I do remember my parents listening to them at times, but I personally was never a fan. I recently acquired all of their albums in "Remastered" versions and I can't stop listening! I made a playlist of what I consider their "good" songs (49 songs total) and have been enjoying the hell out of that playlist. 

Being that they were around where stereo was the "new, cool thing", they make VERY heavy use of stereo effects in almost all of their songs - and in a well-tuned system, it sounds freaking awesome. I just can't get over how good these remastered albums sound.


----------



## bbfoto

Usually not quite my style of jazz, but it's good SQ and got a great bass line and drum groove...


----------



## bbfoto

KDunlap said:


> On Tidal , I was Listening to Bob Seger As I was fixing the drain pipe on one of the bathroom tubs . Lots of fun !!!


Check out "Turn The Page" (Live)...


----------



## SNCTMPL

seafish said:


> And now an epic rock original from one of my favorite new groups, The Main Squeeze


Thank You for this. These guys are awesome, some great remakes and originals. The guitarist is fantastic.


----------



## ckirocz28

Have you guys heard of Sophie Lloyd, metal and rock guitarist?


----------



## Sirikenewtron

Bill Cobham 
Stratus 

Funky but great sounding 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Chris 2

Ryan Stevenson's album Fresh Start

Fantastic recordings 😉
If you have a system which digs very deep, but has tight kicks as well, this will give it a workout 😉


----------



## Holmz

Does anyone else like Rodriquez?


----------



## seafish

Discovered a true gem from the distant past on youtube today!!!

As one commenter said, "This is like finding buried treasure" though my favorite comment is "Not fair ... my parents had this and I got Kanye west" LOL!!!!

So please enjoy Bonnie Raitt playing and singing to a live studio with Lowell George and John Hammond and others.
This bootleg cut, which also happens to be extremely well recorded, includes several minutes of the pre song intro that has her talking and chatting to the band members and studio audience and she is very obviously and very beautifully stoned!!!!


----------



## seafish

I might have to eat my words about NOT bothering with Pink Floyd covers.

Here is The Main Squeeze doing "Time" and "Great Gig in the Sky" and it is certainly well worth a listen..,
Max the guitarist is vack with some of some his famous stink face and there is an amazing new woman who belts it out for the vocals on "Great Gig in the Sky" and is also joined by a talented sax player~~~

ENJOY--


----------



## bbfoto

Might not suit everyone, but I've been using some of *Ronald Jenkees* electronic/synthesizer tracks from his *Disorganized Fun* album to Demo & Tune my systems. He's a young bloke in Kentucky that knows his way around a synth!

Each track has some change-ups/breakdowns that keep them interesting. Great test for the entire frequency spectrum, and excellent focused imaging and soundstage...especially the DEPTH of some elements in the "_Inverted Mean_" track.

Less resolving/poorly tuned systems will smear, congest, and jumble a lot of these complex elements together rather than creating a distinct, wide, precise, and focused soundstage that separates and gives individual space to each element.

And realize that downloaded HQ tracks will sound much better than these YouTube videos!

Listen to the full tracks on his Bandcamp page and purchase individual tracks or the album in WAV, AIFF, FLAC, MP3, etc...






















Disorganized Fun, by Ronald Jenkees


11 track album




ronaldjenkees.bandcamp.com


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Might not suit everyone, but I've been using some of *Ronald Jenkees* electronic/synthesizer tracks from his *Disorganized Fun* album to Demo & Tune my systems. He's a young bloke in Kentucky that knows his way around a synth!
> 
> Each track has some change-ups/breakdowns that keep them interesting. Great test for the entire frequency spectrum, and excellent focused imaging and soundstage...especially the DEPTH of some elements in the "_Inverted Mean_" track.
> 
> Less resolving/poorly tuned systems will smear, congest, and jumble a lot of these complex elements together rather creating a distinct, wide, precise, and focused soundstage that separates and gives individual space to each element.
> 
> And realize that downloaded HQ tracks will sound much better than these YouTube videos!
> 
> Listen to the full tracks on his Bandcamp page and purchase individual tracks or the album in WAV, AIFF, FLAC, MP3, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disorganized Fun, by Ronald Jenkees
> 
> 
> 11 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronaldjenkees.bandcamp.com


A friend used one of his tracks on their demo disc, and it was all you described - neat story about him. I’ll check these out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fish Chris 2

bbfoto said:


> Might not suit everyone, but I've been using some of *Ronald Jenkees* electronic/synthesizer tracks from his *Disorganized Fun* album to Demo & Tune my systems. He's a young bloke in Kentucky that knows his way around a synth!
> 
> Each track has some change-ups/breakdowns that keep them interesting. Great test for the entire frequency spectrum, and excellent focused imaging and soundstage...especially the DEPTH of some elements in the "_Inverted Mean_" track.
> 
> Less resolving/poorly tuned systems will smear, congest, and jumble a lot of these complex elements together rather creating a distinct, wide, precise, and focused soundstage that separates and gives individual space to each element.
> 
> And realize that downloaded HQ tracks will sound much better than these YouTube videos!
> 
> Listen to the full tracks on his Bandcamp page and purchase individual tracks or the album in WAV, AIFF, FLAC, MP3, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disorganized Fun, by Ronald Jenkees
> 
> 
> 11 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronaldjenkees.bandcamp.com





bertholomey said:


> A friend used one of his tracks on their demo disc, and it was all you described - neat story about him. I’ll check these out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really like that second track... but only listening to it on my PC. Can't wait to try it in the truck  TY. I might report back....

Edit; I'm back... That track sounds Freaking bad a$$ 🙂👍 Bam !


----------



## bbfoto

Infectious Bass Line & Groove...






Higher quality without the visuals... 








Buy Track at Golden Light, by STRFKR


----------



## Johnhill

Just came across the ZZ Top song Thug, I totaly forgot about that one. Base guitar is good.


----------



## bbfoto

Free Download on *Phaeleh*_'s_ Bandcamp web page for their "*From The Vaults: Vol. 2*" album.










You can listen/preview the tracks and can download all 12 tracks in nearly any format...WAV, AIFF, ALAC, FLAC, MP3, AAC, etc.

Consider donating a few $ (or £ in this case) in order to stream Unlimited on BandCamp.

There's heaps of other music there and really good recommendations. A lot of music is also available on CD or Limited Edition high-quality vinyl.

If you can't find Downloads of your favorite artists and music, check BandCamp! The Artists also receive the highest percentage of income from sales on BandCamp compared to ANY other download or streaming service.

Music artists are hit particular hard financially in these times where they can't perform at live concerts and earn income from ticket sales.









Phaeleh


Since his debut release in 2008, Phaeleh aka Matt Preston has developed an inimitable style of cinematic electronic music, which floats between the shifting tempos and timbres of dubstep, garage, electronica and house music. Phaeleh’s last three epic releases have cemented his position as one of...




phaeleh.bandcamp.com






For system demos, I really like the track, "*Thirten (feat. Shammi Pithia)*" from *Phaeleh*'s *Reflections EP* as well. Lots of layers, Killer BASS, and Left/Right imaging elements...









Reflections EP, by Phaeleh


6 track album




phaeleh.bandcamp.com





.


----------



## ckirocz28




----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of chill / triphop .


----------



## Machine7

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOn2LEOAmrI10EaPtFReof3gG9AEu31sW



Don’t worry your tweeters aren’t blown






Ok now they’re blown

First track has some treats for the audiophile. Second track will challenge the snot out of your system and quicken your pulse. Crank it!!


----------



## seafish

Lexington Lab Band ... Never heard of them ??
Here they a beauitfully honest cover of The Black Crowes "She Talks to Angels"






And dam, while I never really liked Foreigner, here LLB does a credibly professionsal cover of "Waiting for girl like you" --


----------



## NealfromNZ

Wow, haven’t heard “waiting for a girl like you” for a while. Brings back fond memories of a trip with my parents to the USA in 1981. This song was getting plenty of air time on the radio.


----------



## miniSQ




----------



## bbfoto

They are mostly the typical and somewhat cheesy "Audiophile" type tracks, but they are good SQ of course, and FREE...

Download the *HDtracks 2020 Hi-Res Sampler*...









HDtracks | You can hear the difference. Listen on the go in master studio quality.


HDtracks is a high-resolution music platform for music lovers to download their favorite tracks in master studio quality. Join us today for the ultimate listening experience!




www.hdtracks.com


----------



## Ge0

I'm listening to a mashup between Michael Buble and Gojira The Flesh Alive. Seriously 

Ge0


----------



## bbfoto

Album of the Day:

The FIXX - Beautiful Friction (2012)










If you have Amazon Prime, you can stream the album for free.

.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been listening to her YouTube channel.Bill of a chillout day after the run up Xmas


----------



## seafish

Lexington Lab Band is full of such amazingly and professionally talented musicians that they just might be the best general cover band of all time (well probably with the exception of Warren Haynes and Government Mule)

Here they absolutely nail Boston's EPIC Foreplay Longtime --


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## daloudin

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SloVic

RIP MF DOOM... back with his brother


----------



## drop1

A friend sent me this track right after he heard my w7 13. 
Its a full system workout for sure. Its kinda cheesy but if you have a loud system crank it up and hold on to something.
Other than this, i was listening to Dire straights amd tool all day.


----------



## seafish

FINALLY and after a fairly long interlude...

Lexington Lab Band again

JUST released today (1/07/2021)

covering Chicago's 25 or 6 to 4


From the video, like I have said before, it's obvious that each of the musicians who make up LLB are amazing on levels beyond their professionalism... so much so that in this video LLB is actually more polished then when Chicago recorded the 1969 studio version and because of that polish, LLB'S performance pays tribute to Chicago in many more ways then its precision !!!


----------



## seafish

OK...well all that said and still being true from my last post,

Lexington Lab Band does NOT even come close to the energy and enthusiasm of Chicago performing 25 or 6 to 4 live in 1970 at Tanglewood...

With the longer DIY intro and the sheer musical power and prowess of the band, but aside from their obvious youth and liveliness, one has to realize that many of these original band members had probably been tripping balls for some days already. JK/ LOL

And NOT to take anything away from anyone else, IMO Terry Kath's lead guitar solo certainly belongs in the rock n roll hall of fame Top 100 lead guitar solos and even tops anything Clapton was doing at the same time!!


Kath accidentally and unfortunately and blew his brains out in 1978 !!! 😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢!!!!!


----------



## seafish

And just because one great guitar solo deserves another great drum solo --

Be sure to check out Danny Seraphine's drumming during Im a Man at the same Chicago concert --


----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> Lexington Lab Band is full of such amazingly and professionally talented musicians that they just might be the best general cover band of all time (well probably with the exception of Warren Haynes and Government Mule)
> 
> Here they absolutely nail Boston's EPIC Foreplay Longtime --


Daymn. The only aspect that did not sound EXACTLY like Boston was the vocals. But, even that was very good and fun to listen to.


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


>


It floored me when she picked up a trombone. Who would have thunk....


----------



## Ge0

SloVic said:


> RIP MF DOOM... back with his brother


Digging his groove.


----------



## Ge0

drop1 said:


> A friend sent me this track right after he heard my w7 13.
> Its a full system workout for sure. Its kinda cheesy but if you have a loud system crank it up and hold on to something.
> Other than this, i was listening to Dire straights amd tool all day.


Drop, this track is awesome. Exactly what I dig in EDM. Where can I grab a copy?

Ge0


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> Drop, this track is awesome. Exactly what I dig in EDM. Where can I grab a copy?
> 
> Ge0


George, there's a Link to Download it from just about every music service in the Description Box on the YouTube page of the video.  And I agree, it's a good track.


----------



## Ge0

Feeling mellow tonight


----------



## NealfromNZ

Listening to Chopin . My system does struggle a bit with this . Need to work on transition from mid bass to sub compared with home system.
This visualisation gives an a appreciation of a concert pianist. I think of my best scores playing pac man as a kid and my best score pails in insignificants.


----------



## Ge0

[email protected] this tune jams.

Ge0


----------



## NealfromNZ

@ drop1. Another track to try with your w7. Tends to find anything in the car that will rattle


----------



## seafish

Ge0 said:


> [email protected] this tune jams.
> 
> Ge0


VERY nice !!!!
Calexico is def in my top 10 bands ever ...
that said, I have never heard them COMPLETELY jazz like that !!!


----------



## Ge0

NealfromNZ said:


> @ drop1. Another track to try with your w7. Tends to find anything in the car that will rattle


That one is old school off a Bass Mechanic CD. Try these. Warning, watch your subsonic filter. The sub bass rattles stuff loose.:






Or this one with a little more swagger:


----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> VERY nice !!!!
> Calexico is def in my top 10 bands ever!!!
> That said, never heard them COMPLETELY jazz like that !!!


Here is another one I really like:








Same album but change in style


----------



## seafish

Yup...I like Dub Latina as well and its in my work playlist.
While I already posted it WAY BACK somehwere in this thread, just in case you havent heard it, here is one of my favorite Calexico songs performed live --

"Quattro World Drifts In"


----------



## Mikebiz23

Billie Eilish. Her music is mastered very well


----------



## Johnhill

Keith don't go
Buy Nils Lofgren
Great Acoustical guitar


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## MythosDreamLab

This:


----------



## dumdum

I am reliving my youth on soundcloud in Passion (one of the few super clubs in the U.K.) with a classics set, if anyone likes Trance music I can confirm JFK is a legend of that genre as a DJ and producer... there’s loads on soundcloud for free! 😎


----------



## K-pop sucks




----------



## Holmz

Bit of an indigenous kick today.

Au: 




Sweden: 




Canada: 




Old School US: 




Old School Canada:


----------



## seafish

LOL...my "cover rampage" continues !!!

these guys called REO Brothers, hailing from somewhere in the Central Phillipines, lend something a little different but extremely musical while paying homage to Simon & Garfunkel's Mrs Robinson,


----------



## seafish

and in honor of the OP...

sometimes I think that real simple and good old music has just up and left the US and migrated to NZ --

Heres Six60 performing their song "Ghosts"






and to seal the deal...

L.A.B showing off their Roots--


----------



## notn41

Matrix - spirals


----------



## Jaloosk

Damage - H.E.R.


----------



## sambbile

I'm listening to... Tidal! I'm kinda new to hi-fi and I've had spotify for 6 years now. But I'm giving Tidal a try. Really like it so far


----------



## LBaudio




----------



## Ssopus

Today is a wonderful lossless version of Supertramp - Crime of the Century


----------



## MythosDreamLab

It's FAR OUT Friday...!


----------



## bbfoto

Album Of The Evening:

*Late Night Tales* [Series] (2013 Compilation): *BONOBO*



















The *Late Night Tales* series of CD releases are compilations of music tracks on CD that a particular music artist or group have chosen and compiled because those artists or songs were influential to their own music. You can search *Discogs* for other *Late Night Tales* releases that you may like...









Releases






latenighttales.co.uk






bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - Bonobo - Late Night Tales - D/L [FLAC]


----------



## bertholomey

seafish said:


> and in honor of the OP...
> 
> sometimes I think that real simple and good old music has just up and left the US and migrated to NZ --
> 
> Heres Six60 performing their song "Ghosts"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to seal the deal...
> 
> L.A.B showing off their Roots--


Love that L.A.B. track! Thanks for posting that! I'm breaking them out today


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Album Of The Evening:
> 
> Late Night Tales [Series] (2013 Compilation): BONOBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - Bonobo - Late Night Tales - D/L [FLAC]


Thanks Billy - Bonobo is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Billy - Bonobo is one of my favorites!!!


No worries. Hope there are some tracks you like. And now...


*ALBUM OF THE EVENING, Jan. 25, 2021:


Dubmission 2: The Remixes* (1997 Roots Reggae Dub Remixes)

YouTube Links to Tracks on the Discogs Website...









Various - Dubmission 2: The Remixes


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1997 CD release of "Dubmission 2: The Remixes" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com
























bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - Dubmission 2: The Remixes (1997) - D/L [FLAC]

.


----------



## Ge0

Feeling a little mellow tonight:











Well, not entirely


----------



## kingby

Trying to peg the genre is no easy task.


----------



## Ge0

kingby said:


> Trying to peg the genre is no easy task.


That is perhaps the weirdest song / video I have seen in a while. I fuuking love it . Looking for more as I work...


----------



## Ge0

kingby said:


> Trying to peg the genre is no easy task.


Here ya go
Igorrr :: Beatport


----------



## kingby

Ge0 said:


> Here ya go
> Igorrr :: Beatport


Nice... These guys are super talented musicians and the music can really put a good system through its paces.


----------



## Ge0

kingby said:


> Nice... These guys are super talented musicians and the music can really put a good system through its paces.


It's a hybrid between Drum and Bass, Hardcore, Hard Dance, and Metal


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This a a great video but extremely NSFW... (that's why I'm only posting a link)


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> This a a great video but extremely NSFW... (that's why I'm only posting a link)


The video has nice visuals at 1080p


----------



## Ge0

Since we are going down this path anyway...


----------



## Ge0




----------



## haakono




----------



## optimaprime

janes addiction ted just admit it is fantastically fun to listen to


----------



## Ge0




----------



## Aslmx




----------



## MythosDreamLab

One of the top five all time Kraut Rock classics:


----------



## kingby

Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## kingby

Just to clarify.... This is probably the best hardcore, lead-by-a-sax, played-in-a-van-while-wearing-clown-masks, song I heard today....


----------



## Ge0

Classic Rock anyone


----------



## Ge0

kingby said:


> Just to clarify.... This is probably the best hardcore, lead-by-a-sax, played-in-a-van-while-wearing-clown-masks, song I heard today....







Yep, I think these two have a corner on the market. I first port-a-potty hardcore saxophone session I ever heard.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

kingby said:


> Just to clarify.... This is probably the best hardcore, lead-by-a-sax, played-in-a-van-while-wearing-clown-masks, song I heard today....



_Where's the GONG when you need it?_


----------



## kingby

MythosDreamLab said:


> _Where's the GONG when you need it?_


So you didn't like it? 😀 Fair enough. Here is some more from the same guys (without the masks). 





BTW Louis Cole (the drummer) is really a brilliant musician. Some of his modern takes on big band are mind blowing. He also has a more jazz/funk/fusion oriented project "Knower". All worth having a look at/listen to in my opinion. I warn you though this is a YOUTUBE rabbit hole... starts with Louis Cole, then Knower and this leads to the stuff Louis has done with French Keyboardist DOMi. That leads to JD Beck... another drummer (he is 16 or something ridiculous) and the stuff he is doing with DOMi. There is a whole group of young musicians that are just off the charts here. It is soooo cool to watch what comes out from them. A lot of this seems inspired by the Snarky Puppy stuff, Ghost Note stuff, Mono Neon stuff...they have all played together...Which comes from the old time big band and jazz greats of the past.

Louis Cole's more big band stuff. The bassist is sick. The bass probably needs a cigarette after being played like that LOL. Its worth watching all the way through and try to catch all the little Easter Egg scattered in the video.





Knower is also interesting

Crazy intimate set because of COVID version of Knower





Big Band guest version of Knower





and just for the hell of it cuz this is what I am listening to today JD Beck and DOMi





Good Luck!


----------



## Ge0

kingby said:


> So you didn't like it? 😀 Fair enough. Here is some more from the same guys (without the masks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Louis Cole (the drummer) is really a brilliant musician. Some of his modern takes on big band are mind blowing. He also has a more jazz/funk/fusion oriented project "Knower". All worth having a look at/listen to in my opinion. I warn you though this is a YOUTUBE rabbit hole... starts with Louis Cole, then Knower and this leads to the stuff Louis has done with French Keyboardist DOMi. That leads to JD Beck... another drummer (he is 16 or something ridiculous) and the stuff he is doing with DOMi. There is a whole group of young musicians that are just off the charts here. It is soooo cool to watch what comes out from them. A lot of this seems inspired by the Snarky Puppy stuff, Ghost Note stuff, Mono Neon stuff...they have all played together...Which comes from the old time big band and jazz greats of the past.
> 
> Louis Cole's more big band stuff. The bassist is sick. The bass probably needs a cigarette after being played like that LOL. Its worth watching all the way through and try to catch all the little Easter Egg scattered in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knower is also interesting
> 
> Crazy intimate set because of COVID version of Knower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Band guest version of Knower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for the hell of it cuz this is what I am listening to today JD Beck and DOMi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


I like his work more for the entertainment factor in his videos than I do for musical enjoyment. The Clown C0re stuff is just goofy fuggin around. It's clear they are talented musicians who just want to blow off some steam and do a few silly things. I love the bicycle horn interludes .

The F it up video was an excellent example of mixing music production with being goofy as well. I like it a lot but not going to jump further down the rabbit hole tonight .

The Big Band set of Knower was pretty [email protected] good. Didn't need a video to enjoy the music.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Please don't read my disliking you're suggestions as insults, admittedly, I have a rather eclectic and narrow field of what I listen to.. 

For instance, who here can say they own 4 or 5 CD's from these guys?:






Cheers


----------



## MythosDreamLab

And :


----------



## kingby

MythosDreamLab said:


> Please don't read my disliking you're suggestions as insults, admittedly, I have a rather eclectic and narrow field of what I listen to..
> 
> For instance, who here can say they own 4 or 5 CD's from these guys?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


No insult taken here . I know that Clown Core isn't for everyone LOL (or is it even for very many people for that matter) It has opened the door for me to a ton of other music that has influenced it however. Big Band/Jazz/Fusion are my latest listening. Although I can still listen to TOOL all day .

I have learned to listen to things that, at he surface, I may not like right away. But I tend to pick out elements I do like, find out where that came from and it has lead to so much great music I would have never found.

Just listened to both your selections. I like psychedelic jam band type stuff. I just relaxed for the last 20 minutes and went on the ride.


----------



## ckirocz28

drop1 said:


> A friend sent me this track right after he heard my w7 13.
> Its a full system workout for sure. Its kinda cheesy but if you have a loud system crank it up and hold on to something.
> Other than this, i was listening to Dire straights amd tool all day.


"This sh*t be hittin' different."
That^ says it all.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

OVER 7.5 million views:


----------



## bbfoto

I'm not sure how many here are/were into the Downtempo "Trip-Hop" genre of the late 90's and 2000's, but here is A Small Selection of "Low-Res" 192kbps MP3 tracks from a 4 Disc Compilation. I'll leave the Link up for a week (see bottom of post). Even at 192kbps MP3, there are some nice tracks for Up Front Bass, Multiple L/C/R Voice Imaging, Percussion, and Sweeping Imaging effects...

*Album Of The Evening - January 30, 2021:

Trip-Hop Anthology [4 Disc Compilation - 2006 Wagram Music]*











Various - Trip Hop Anthology


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2006 CD release of Trip Hop Anthology on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





*















*

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Trip-Hop Anthology (selects) [192k MP3] - D/L


----------



## bbfoto

*Album Of The Evening - February 5, 2021:

naim True Stereo: Unprocessed Analog Recordings - [2004 naim Audio Compilation]*










Various - True Stereo (Unprocessed Analog Recordings)


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2004 CD release of "True Stereo (Unprocessed Analog Recordings)" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com
























This compilation of mostly acoustic instruments and vocals in the jazz genre were recorded directly to an analog Nagra IV-S 2-track reel-to-reel tape recorder using a single Pair of legendary AKG 414EB Microphones in the "ORTF" configuration to capture a natural balance and "in the room" 3-Dimensional stereo image...





















The recordings here are "raw" with no post-processing applied, i.e. no EQ, Compression, Limiting, etc.

Unlike most "studio albums", the individual vocals and instruments were not recorded separately and then artificially "placed" in and across the imaginary soundstage using traditional multi-track & overdubbing mixing techniques such as L/R "panning", level adjustment, EQ, phase, or digital delay, etc.

There are absolutely no timing or phase anomalies when using just the 2 microphones. This maintains the true and natural 3D holographic soundstage. Mixing multiple "close mics" as well as distant "room mics" on separately recorded instruments and vocals where each mic is in a different place in the room, at different distances to each instrument and to each other, and then all mixed together, can never maintain the phase/timing relationship and recreate an authentic live soundstage.

The single pair of "ORTF" configured microphones are designed to capture the natural placement and room reflections/reverb of the actual instruments and vocals in the room as they perform together, just as you would hear them in person with your own two ears in the room.


The Album Art Liner Notes illustrate a rough "Stage Map" of the placement of the instruments and vocals in the room for each track, and below is a list of the venues or rooms that these were recorded in...


Recorded At – Lily Reid Holt Memorial Chapel, Lake Forest College
Recorded At – Ganz Hall, Roosevelt University, Chicago
Recorded At – Union Church, Hinsdale
Recorded At – Saint Gregory The Great Church, Chicago, Illinois
Recorded At – Ascension Church, Oak Park, IL
Recorded At – Roy O. Disney Music Hall, California Institute of the Arts, Valencia, CA

Some of the standout tracks for me are, "_*Ted Sirota's Rebel Souls, Tubby*_" for the layering & placement of all of the instruments, as well as "*Tom Gullion's, Blues Danzon*", where the upright bass is also incredibly dynamic!

Then there is "*Charlie Haden's, Chairman Mao*" for the realism of the piano & upright bass in the room, and "*Bonnie Koloc's, Keep It To Yourself* " for the Vocals and instrument layering realism...they really are "in the room with you" when played back on a good system!

If you've ever been to a smaller club or venue with these types of performances, these recordings will really bring you back to those memories, as they are just so realistic.

Living in the Los Angeles area, now and especially back in the day, I was lucky enough to experience a lot of live performances in the multitude of small & medium live clubs, including _The Catalina Club_ (no longer in existence) and _The Baked Potato_, etc., and some of these recordings really take me back to those live, non-amplified performances. 

I encourage you to listen to these on your best headphones and/or 2-channel home audio system, in addition to your vehicle system in order to differentiate between the imaging placement, depth, focus, and the "sound of the room" that you are able to discern on each system...


bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - naim True Stereo (Unprocessed Analog Recordings) - 2004 Compilation - FLAC D/L


----------



## bbfoto

*Album of the Evening:

Zenon Records SELECTIONS 2020 Vol. 2 (FREE Download @ BandCamp)*











From the same Record Label that brought us _*Smilk's*_, "*The Last Rainforest" * comes this Electronica sampler album with some really great tracks for synthesized BASS and lots of awesome Swirling & Layered Soundstage Elements.


Get the FREE DOWNLOAD BandCamp - Zenon Records SELECTIONS 2020 Vol. 2 Download


You can stream & listen to all of the tracks via the website player before downloading the tracks/album in just about any file format you want to, including WAV, AIFF, FLAC, MP3, AAC, etc.

Just Click on "*Buy Digital Album*" and Enter "*0*" in the £/$ amount field and there will be a popup with a small link at the bottom that says, "Alternatively, continue with zero and download to your computer".


A few of the Standout Tracks for me on Vol. 2 were:

*Adama - DNA *(this is a long track that takes some time to get "moving", but if you stick with it I think you'll be rewarded, especially near the last 1/4 of the track).
&
*Evil Oil Man - Grimer (BASS mix)*


You can also download the *Volume 1* of *Zenon Records* *SELECTIONS 2020* HERE.

And if you go to the main *Zenon Records * BandCamp page, the 2019 versions of "*SELECTIONS*" are available in the list of albums as well.

Enjoy the Subwoofer and Soundstage/Imaging workout!


----------



## Sirikenewtron

https://music.amazon.com/user-playlists/be76b531d87646169803c058a083353esune?ref=dm_sh_JICSFVdmon3aHxDrZeBRMW5uQ




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> *Album of the Evening:
> 
> Zenon Records SELECTIONS 2020 Vol. 2 (FREE Download @ BandCamp)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same Record Label that brought us _*Smilk's*_, "*The Last Rainforest" * comes this Electronica sampler album with some really great tracks for synthesized BASS and lots of awesome Swirling & Layered Soundstage Elements.
> 
> 
> Get the FREE DOWNLOAD BandCamp - Zenon Records SELECTIONS 2020 Vol. 2 Download
> 
> 
> You can stream & listen to all of the tracks via the website player before downloading the tracks/album in just about any file format you want to, including WAV, AIFF, FLAC, MP3, AAC, etc.
> 
> Just Click on "*Buy Digital Album*" and Enter "*0*" in the £/$ amount field and there will be a popup with a small link at the bottom that says, "Alternatively, continue with zero and download to your computer".
> 
> 
> A few of the Standout Tracks for me on Vol. 2 were:
> 
> *Adama - DNA *(this is a long track that takes some time to get "moving", but if you stick with it I think you'll be rewarded, especially near the last 1/4 of the track).
> &
> *Evil Oil Man - Grimer (BASS mix)*
> 
> 
> You can also download the *Volume 1* of *Zenon Records* *SELECTIONS 2020* HERE.
> 
> And if you go to the main *Zenon Records * BandCamp page, the 2019 versions of "*SELECTIONS*" are available in the list of albums as well.
> 
> Enjoy the Subwoofer and Soundstage/Imaging workout!


Again, thank you so much Billy for posting these up - so much of my favorite music was introduced to me through you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrGreen83

Sirikenewtron said:


> https://music.amazon.com/user-playlists/be76b531d87646169803c058a083353esune?ref=dm_sh_JICSFVdmon3aHxDrZeBRMW5uQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That John Coltrane! Gotta love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0

Not as much as what I am listening to but how...


----------



## Aslmx

I need a flax version of this


----------



## MythosDreamLab

So many miles...


----------



## seafish

I am Loving the spirt and music of these young Maori singers!!!!

Here are two from the B-Town Warriors


----------



## seafish

and two more from the B Town Warriors ... gotta give em respect simply for their spirit !!!


----------



## seafish

I didn't even know this was possible--

Classical Indian Jazz Fusion with Mohini Dey rockin' the Bass...
...mind you, she is 19 yo in this particular piece --


----------



## seafish

And here she is 3 years later making Jaco proud !!!


----------



## seafish

And just one more--


----------



## seafish

I might be staying up past my bedtime (JK/LOL) but really I don't know anyone who can cover The Beatles "A Day in the Life" and do it justice in one live take!!! Except these guys, from somewhere in the Central Phillipines....The vocals are so eerily identical to Lennon and McCartney I was ure they were using some sort of recorded track, but no ---

Here are the REO Brothers ... again --


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Again, thank you so much Billy for posting these up - so much of my favorite music was introduced to me through you!


No worries, Jason. Glad that you're enjoying some of it. You've shared and steered me to heaps of amazing music as well, mate! 




Sirikenewtron said:


> https://music.amazon.com/user-playlists/be76b531d87646169803c058a083353esune?ref=dm_sh_JICSFVdmon3aHxDrZeBRMW5uQ


Stellar Playlist, mate! Thanks for that. 

.


----------



## seafish

If you remember Australia's Midnight Oil , you KNOW they rocked ... heres their CLASSIC ... Dead Heart






Be sure to listen to the harmonica in the intro of Blue Sky Mine ... I wish I could dance and play like THAT!!! LOL


----------



## seafish

So I wanted to see what Midnight Oil is doing nowadays and I am STILL impressed !!!!

Here they are in 2020 still ROCKING their straightforward, Maori Rights message !!!


----------



## Weightless

Here's a short list of whats been going through my shuffle...


























https://youtu.be/dTE8SEuR19k

Yeah, I don't know what the hell this app is doing to my links. Bah...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> I might be staying up past my bedtime (JK/LOL) but really I don't know anyone who can cover The Beatles "A Day in the Life" and do it justice in one live take!!! Except these guys, from somewhere in the Central Phillipines....The vocals are so eerily identical to Lennon and McCartney I was ure they were using some sort of recorded track, but no ---
> 
> Here are the REO Brothers ... again --


One of my favorite songs of all time. These guys did an OK job covering it...


----------



## Ge0

Weightless said:


> Here's a short list of whats been going through my shuffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/dTE8SEuR19k
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what the hell this app is doing to my links. Bah...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The forum police only allow you to link 4 media URL's per post. You had 5.


----------



## Weightless

Ah! Thanks. Didn't realize there were limits.






Let's see if this works.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MythosDreamLab

THIS:


----------



## Ge0

Just because I like to try new things:


----------



## Ge0

Good song with a truly fuuck'd up yet interesting video


----------



## bbfoto

*Album Of The Evening...

Verve & Blue Note Today - 2013 (Various Artists Compilation)*










Verve & Blue Note Today 2013 (2013, CD)


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2013 CD release of "Verve & Blue Note Today 2013" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com






















bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Verve & Blue Note Today - 2013 - FLAC D/L

There are some great SQ Demo tracks in this collection if you enjoy the genre.

_Gregory Porter's_, "_Hey Laura_" has been one that I use quite often to demo, and I enjoy it a lot along with his entire "Liquid Spirit" album. It's just amazingly realistic on a good system...another one of those "the performer is in the room with you" tracks. 

There are several other standouts here with great low end/up-front bass and imaging/soundstage. The Link is good for a week. If any of you have any of the other _Verve & Blue Note Today_ albums in this series, please let me know. I've got the 2015 release as well but am looking for others.


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> *Album Of The Evening...
> 
> Verve & Blue Note Today - 2013 (Various Artists Compilation)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verve & Blue Note Today 2013 (2013, CD)
> 
> 
> View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2013 CD release of "Verve & Blue Note Today 2013" on Discogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.discogs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Verve & Blue Note Today - 2013 - FLAC D/L
> 
> There are some great SQ Demo tracks in this collection if you enjoy the genre.
> 
> _Gregory Porter's_, "_Hey Laura_" has been one that I use quite often to demo, and I enjoy it a lot along with his entire "Liquid Spirit" album. It's just amazingly realistic on a good system...another one of those "the performer is in the room with you" tracks.
> 
> There are several other standouts here with great low end/up-front bass and imaging/soundstage. The Link is good for a week. If any of you have any of the other _Verve & Blue Note Today_ albums in this series, please let me know. I've got the 2015 release as well but am looking for others.


Thank you very much B...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

For those of you who think life is nothing more than a mirror of illusion...


----------



## bbfoto

Album Of The Evening:

*Nightmares On Wax (N.O.W.) - Carboot Soul (1999 Trip-Hop/Downtempo/ChillOut)*









Nightmares On Wax - Carboot Soul


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Carboot Soul" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com






This is a classic Trip-Hop / Downtempo album along with N.O.W.'s previous, "Smokers Delight" album. Great for background music while working, or chillin' out during or after a nice dinner.

Some of the tracks are sure to get your head boppin' with the groove. There are some good Bass lines and some decent imaging/soundstage effects in a few of the tracks. The Link below will be "live" for a week...



















bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Nightmares On Wax (N.O.W.) - Carboot Sout (1999) - FLAC D/L


OPTIONAL READING (Good Music, Good Times):

I was down in Cabo San Lucas on a week-long women's swimwear catalog and advertising shoot in the mid-90's at the then new, modern, and huge Westin Regina Los Cabos Hotel. We had quite a large group and were having dinner at the resort's restaurant out on their dining veranda one evening after a long, hot day of shooting in the sun.

Luckily the food was amazing (we usually avoid the hotel restaurants, but we were too tired and hungry to wait and make a trek to somewhere else that could accommodate a large group).

There was decent crowd of diners, but a few were commenting (including our group) about the horrible Muzak "Elevator Music" the resort was piping through the veranda's speakers...it was actually annoying, LOL. The outdoor speakers were quite good, however.

One of the chefs came over to our large group's dining table to freshly cut, prepare, and toss a GIANT bowl of fresh Caesar Salad, so I took the opportunity to ask him, "Is there any way you can change the music or put on one of our own chillout/downtemp CDs"? He summoned the restaurant manager to our table via a small walkie-talkie and we asked him the same question, and noted that other diners had commented about it as well.

Amazingly, he obliged and guided me into a small corner of their kitchen where the house stereo system resided. To my surprise, it was a decent stack of higher-end Yamaha stereo components with a separate large multichannel amplifier. I plopped in this CD along with a few others into their 5-Disc rotary tray CD changer, and pressed "continuous play". 

As I headed back out to our table, the chef, who was just finishing up the preparation of our Caesar salad, was grinning ear-to-ear and boppin' his head to the beat, while my tablemates cheered and raised their glasses and bottles in a "toast" along with several of the other diners who said, "Thank You!" as I passed, LOL. (The other music was incredibly bad and not what 99% of people would want to listen to during a nice, relaxing dinner!).

With the good tunes in order, we all had an incredible meal on a beautiful and relaxing summer evening, as the Pacifico beers and margaritas kept flowing non-stop. 

Like most good music, whatever it may be, it has the power to bring back amazing memories of good times, like this care-free summer evening in Mexico with a group of great friends and colleagues. 

Enjoy the music!


----------



## bertholomey

Love the music, and I love that story - music has the power....to set a mood, to bring common cause, and to make wonderful memories!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seafish

Listeming to Midnight Oil ... again--

An extended LP version of "Beds Are Burning"


----------



## MythosDreamLab

seafish said:


> Listeing to Midnight Oil again--
> An extended LP verison of Beds Are Burning


good choice, saw them live back in the 80's... cool band...


----------



## Ge0

Speaking of Chill...


----------



## Weightless

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

Below is my favorite Thievery Corp mashup with Mos Def --
Its called Lebanese Mathematics


----------



## Aslmx




----------



## bbfoto

*Album Of The Evening:

KCRW FM89.9 - Morning Becomes Eclectic [Live Studio Sessions] - 1999 Various Artists Compilation*









Various - Morning Becomes Eclectic


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Morning Becomes Eclectic" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com






















bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - KCRW ''Morning Becomes Eclectic'' [Live Studio Sessions] - 1999 - FLAC D/L

This is a collection of Live, "On-Air" performances by touring artists while visiting the Santa Monica, CA based KCRW 89.9 FM radio station studio during their "Morning Becomes Eclectic" morning music segment...similar to NPR's "Tiny Desk" concerts.

It opens with a solo Acapella female vocal by West African singer, Angélique Kidjo. It's a dynamic vocal, and the reverb and space of the studio is apparent, if we aren't being fooled by synthesized reverb. I think that it is mostly natural room reverb as it is more prominent on the left side. IME, most synthesized reverb will be equal in both channels.

And check out the kick drum in the PJ Harvey track. The drums and percussion are recorded fairly good in some of the other tracks as well.

Anyway, there are some other great tracks as well. These might be the type of tracks that take some time to grow on you. But if you listen to them on a good system I think that you can appreciate them.

I always love these types of performances, because they "weed out" the truly talented performers who can't rely on "auto-tune", overdubbing, or other post-processing trickery to sweeten up their raw, live performance.

I hope some of you enjoy these. KCRW's four volulme "Rare On Air" series and their "Trance Planet", and other "Eclectic" releases have quite a few more excellent performances, including the first ever "public" performance of Radiohead's, "Subterranean Homesick Alien".


----------



## bertholomey

On the 2 channel right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ge0

More Chill


----------



## Ge0

About as close as I come to listening to country music. But [email protected] I love Lyle's voice:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Like this Geo?






The bass pumps in the car...


----------



## jtrosky

Was listening to the original Rage Against The Machine album today. Damn does that album sound good at high volumes! 

Can listen to that album over and over again - the louder, the better! Really makes me appreciate my new JL Audio Stealthbox. ;-)


----------



## ckirocz28

jtrosky said:


> Was listening to the original Rage Against The Machine album today. Damn does that album sound good at high volumes!
> 
> Can listen to that album over and over again - the louder, the better! Really makes me appreciate my new JL Audio Stealthbox. ;-)


I've heard the XX remastered version sounds better, but I've also heard it's heavily compressed. The original is just fine for me, every song on there is awesome, and best listened to at high volume.


----------



## jtrosky

ckirocz28 said:


> I've heard the XX remastered version sounds better, but I've also heard it's heavily compressed. The original is just fine for me, every song on there is awesome, and best listened to at high volume.


I'm honestly not sure what version I have. I have the original CD somewhere, but I'll be honest - I just downloaded the .flac files (but like I said, I _do_ own the CD!!). It's just quicker and easier to download the stuff than to rip it myself.  I don't even know where my CD's are anymore - I have tons of them somewhere....

But yeah - it sounds _so_ good! Haven't listened to it in years - and _never_ listened to it on a system that sounds as good as my current system, that is for sure!


----------



## Ssopus

jtrosky said:


> Was listening to the original Rage Against The Machine album today. Damn does that album sound good at high volumes!
> 
> Can listen to that album over and over again - the louder, the better! Really makes me appreciate my new JL Audio Stealthbox. ;-)


Agreed! I’ve been hooked since I saw them live. Morelo takes your breath away.


----------



## ckirocz28

jtrosky said:


> Was listening to the original Rage Against The Machine album today. Damn does that album sound good at high volumes!
> 
> Can listen to that album over and over again - the louder, the better! Really makes me appreciate my new JL Audio Stealthbox. ;-)


If it weren't for "The Matrix", I wouldn't even know who they were.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's a COVID-era find I'm hooked on:


----------



## bbfoto

The original "instrument". Skip ahead to 0:27 to bypass the horrible intro.  Binaural for Headphones...


----------



## magmun

This song/album never gets old.


----------



## Weightless

magmun said:


> This song/album never gets old.


I saw them during this tour in DC right after the 9:30 club moved from their orignal location to WUST hall.. Probably one of the loudest shows I've been to. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ




----------



## Ssopus




----------



## Ssopus

Today’s listening...


----------



## bbfoto

TRACK: "*Bad News*"

ARTIST: *Melody Gardot*

ALBUM: *Currency Of Man*


Excellent track for Deep Bass, and Hey, it's Melody Gardot, so no complaints, ha!

Nice percussion, horns, electric guitar, imaging & layering. You should really FEEL that first Bass note, tho'! 







This one is awesome as well...killer bass line and groove... "*It Gonna Come*"


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> TRACK: "*Bad News*"
> 
> ARTIST: *Melody Gardot*
> 
> ALBUM: *Currency Of Man*
> 
> 
> Excellent track for Deep Bass, and Hey, it's Melody Gardot, so no complaints, ha!
> 
> Nice percussion, horns, electric guitar, imaging & layering. You should really FEEL that first Bass note, tho'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is awesome as well...killer bass line and groove... "*It Gonna Come*"


Thanks B! I’ve got 3 of her albums, I’ll need to listen to the rest of the tracks on this one and possibly pick it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just a guy

Diving into some skinny puppy today. Bought a friend's cd collection, and these guys are his favorite of all time. Time to see what they are all about!


----------



## Weightless

Just a guy said:


> Diving into some skinny puppy today. Bought a friend's cd collection, and these guys are his favorite of all time. Time to see what they are all about!
> View attachment 293708


I can give suggestions if needed. Been listening to Skinny Puppy since the early 90's. Big fan. Good live shows to boot. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> Like this Geo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bass pumps in the car...


I sounds like David Byrne dreaming. Sounds weird I know but that's what I got out of it


----------



## Ge0

Weightless said:


> I can give suggestions if needed. Been listening to Skinny Puppy since the early 90's. Big fan. Good live shows to boot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I never cared much for their studio albums. However, they are one of my favorite bands to see live. They put on an awesome show. I've seen them in Toronto and Detroit numerous times.


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> TRACK: "*Bad News*"
> 
> ARTIST: *Melody Gardot*
> 
> ALBUM: *Currency Of Man*
> 
> 
> Excellent track for Deep Bass, and Hey, it's Melody Gardot, so no complaints, ha!
> 
> Nice percussion, horns, electric guitar, imaging & layering. You should really FEEL that first Bass note, tho'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is awesome as well...killer bass line and groove... "*It Gonna Come*"


Now that's what I'm talkin about B! Thanks for sharing. I've never listened to her.


----------



## Just a guy

Weightless said:


> I can give suggestions if needed. Been listening to Skinny Puppy since the early 90's. Big fan. Good live shows to boot.


Suggestions would be great. I listened to 1 and a half albums today (not sure which ones exactly, 6 disc changer in the truck), and have only found a few songs I could get into. I have 10? CD's, all of them I think.


----------



## bertholomey

Ge0 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about B! Thanks for sharing. I've never listened to her.







This song tells the story of her accident - truly amazing. 









Melody Gardot - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Weightless

Just a guy said:


> Suggestions would be great. I listened to 1 and a half albums today (not sure which ones exactly, 6 disc changer in the truck), and have only found a few songs I could get into. I have 10? CD's, all of them I think.


My favorite albums in no particular order are:

Mind: The Perpetual Intercourse

Rabies

Too Dark Park

The Process

Rabies and The Process are probably their most accessible albums, but a lot of hardcore fans don't like The Process since it strays from their earlier stuff, but whatever. It's a great album.

They are definitely not a band for everyone. I find that they make good headphone music while laying in the dark.

If they are not something you like, their side projects might pique your interest depending on what kind of music you like. 

Kevin Key's side project is Download. Its straight up electronic music. Nivek Ogre's early side project was Pigface, but he has since "left" the group. They are hard to describe. They are kind of like the ultimate garage industrial supergroup. 

Anyway, it may take a few listens before it clicks, or you just may not like them, lol.


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless

Ge0 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about B! Thanks for sharing. I've never listened to her.


You should listen to her first two albums:. Worrisome Heart and My One and Only Thrill. Really good albums.

Her cover of Over the Rainbow is one of my favorite to date. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0

bertholomey said:


> This song tells the story of her accident - truly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melody Gardot - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not to spoil any of my speaker review, but... This song sounds pretty amazing played back through Focal Utopia 3.5wm and Morel Supremo Piccolo tweeters .

I am getting some sibilance in her voice which I typically don't get with this combo. Is this just saturation in the recording? Or, maybe need to taper off the high end a little on the tweets...


----------



## Ge0

Just a guy said:


> Suggestions would be great. I listened to 1 and a half albums today (not sure which ones exactly, 6 disc changer in the truck), and have only found a few songs I could get into. I have 10? CD's, all of them I think.


I'm the same way. I can't get into them just listening to their CD's. However, the transformation is absolutely amazing if you see them live. If you ever get a chance I highly recommend you to so.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Thanks B! I’ve got 3 of her albums, I’ll need to listen to the rest of the tracks on this one and possibly pick it up.





Ge0 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about B! Thanks for sharing. I've never listened to her.





Weightless said:


> You should listen to her first two albums:. Worrisome Heart and My One and Only Thrill. Really good albums.
> 
> Her cover of Over the Rainbow is one of my favorite to date.


Yeah, I don't think it's possible for her to put out a bad or even mediocre album. They're all gems. Definitely in the Top 10 in the genre IMPO.

Unfortunately, a beautiful and somewhat exotic Ugandan girl who I "discovered" in the mid-90's and who shot to near supermodel status (Kiara Kabukuru) had a very similar accident in NYC.  

She's doing great now and living in Costa Rica on a beautiful beach with a somewhat famous Japanese sushi chef (odd pair, ha?), but she was in very rough shape for quite a while and it was an extremely slow recovery with many years of reconstructive surgeries and rehab. She was asked by Tom & Giselle Brady to be their kid's godmother, and they've remained close friends. Giselle (Bündchen) is a true sweetheart as well. Kiara (real name Alice, ha!) is also a super sweet girl, and has somehow kept a level, down-to-earth, and optimistic head on her shoulders despite the crazy fashion world and suffering her accident.

Anyhow...Enjoy The Music.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Yeah, I don't think it's possible for her to put out a bad or even mediocre album. They're all gems. Definitely in the Top 10 in the genre IMPO.
> 
> A beautiful and somewhat exotic Ugandan girl who I "discovered" in the mid-90's and shot to near supermodel status (Kiara Kabukuru) had a very similar accident in NYC.  She's doing great now and living in Costa Rica on a beautiful beach with a somewhat famous Japanese sushi chef (odd pair, ha?), but she was in very rough shape for quite a while and it was an extremely slow recovery with years of reconstructive surgeries. She was asked to be Tom & Giselle Brady's kid's godmother and they've remained close friends. Giselle (Bündchen) is a true sweetheart as well. Kiara (real name Alice, ha!) is a super sweet girl and has somehow kept a level, down-to-earth, and optimistic head on her shoulders despite the crazy fashion world and suffering her accident.
> 
> Anyhow...Enjoy The Music.


Great story! I think early on, I had read that Melody had to wear a full back brace just to be able to perform on stage. She has certainly done well despite the near death experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> Not to spoil any of my speaker review, but... This song sounds pretty amazing played back through Focal Utopia 3.5wm and Morel Supremo Piccolo tweeters .
> 
> I am getting some sibilance in her voice which I typically don't get with this combo. Is this just saturation in the recording? Or, maybe need to taper off the high end a little on the tweets...


Yeah, there can a bit of a rough edge around the vocal at times...due to the combination of a vintage/classic and somewhat inconsistent old Neumann tube microphone + a tube mic preamp, with the preamp's transformers pushed into "ultra lush" saturation.

It works to her advantage most of the time, but tubes+more tubes+saturated transformers is skimming the edge of too much toobie distortion, haha. And if you're just listening to a lossy compressed file over YouTube or otherwise, that doesn't help much.


----------



## finfinder

*Track*: Brand new 64 Dodge
*Artist* : Greg Brown
*Album*: The Poet Game

A favorite and I use this to demo.


----------



## Ge0

Weightless said:


> You should listen to her first two albums:. Worrisome Heart and My One and Only Thrill. Really good albums.
> 
> Her cover of Over the Rainbow is one of my favorite to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I just bought "Currency of Man" last night. I really dig how sassy it is with the Blues / Jazz influence. I'll try others once I tire of this a little .

I love this thread. I've found a number of songs and artists I never knew about.


bbfoto said:


> Yeah, there can a bit of a rough edge around the vocal at times...due to the combination of a vintage/classic and somewhat inconsistent old Neumann tube microphone + a tube mic preamp, with the preamp's transformers pushed into "ultra lush" saturation.
> 
> It works to her advantage most of the time, but tubes+more tubes+saturated transformers is skimming the edge of too much toobie distortion, haha. And if you're just listening to a lossy compressed file over YouTube or otherwise, that doesn't help much.


The album (can you even call it that anymore) Currency of Man sounds astonishing on these little Focal Utopia M drivers with the Piccolo tweets. Listening to it right now. I'll need to hook up the new Beryllium drivers I just picked up to see how they compare.


----------



## bertholomey

Ge0 said:


> I just bought "Currency of Man" last night. I really dig how sassy it is with the Blues / Jazz influence. I'll try others once I tire of this a little .
> 
> I love this thread. I've found a number of sons and artists I never knew about.
> 
> The album (can you even call it that anymore) Currency of Man sounds astonishing on these little Focal Utopia M drivers with the Piccolo tweets. Listening to it right now. I'll need to hook up the new Beryllium drivers I just picked up to see how they compare.


I’ll need to look at that Currency of Man. These are the three I have - will listen on the 2 channel tomorrow 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ckirocz28

Some of the best covers there are:
Whole album ReAniMate 2.0: The CoVeRs eP (Digital)
Disturbed: Shout 2000 and Land of Confusion








Every Disturbed cover song ranked from worst to best


From Metallica and Faith No More to Simon & Garfunkel and Sting, these are Disturbed’s greatest cover versions




www.loudersound.com


----------



## Just a guy

Weightless said:


> My favorite albums in no particular order are:
> 
> Mind: The Perpetual Intercourse
> 
> Rabies
> 
> Too Dark Park
> 
> The Process
> 
> Rabies and The Process are probably their most accessible albums, but a lot of hardcore fans don't like The Process since it strays from their earlier stuff, but whatever. It's a great album.
> 
> They are definitely not a band for everyone. I find that they make good headphone music while laying in the dark.
> 
> If they are not something you like, their side projects might pique your interest depending on what kind of music you like.
> 
> Kevin Key's side project is Download. Its straight up electronic music. Nivek Ogre's early side project was Pigface, but he has since "left" the group. They are hard to describe. They are kind of like the ultimate garage industrial supergroup.
> 
> Anyway, it may take a few listens before it clicks, or you just may not like them, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I made it through a 3rd CD today, it was much better than the first two. 
I'll load up your suggestions next and give them a go.


----------



## ca90ss




----------



## Weightless

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## magmun




----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> I’ll need to look at that Currency of Man. These are the three I have - will listen on the 2 channel tomorrow


You might also enjoy her "Live In Europe" Deluxe Edition release...

Check out the 3rd track, "The Rain (Live)".  It's a bit different for Melody...the entire album is...but it shows her real talent in composing & arranging outside of her traditional studio album performances. Maybe you'll like it, maybe you won't....



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lL1eNMALTtntrzKqODK7dUdP7L3dJZ0Xg



And the last track in that Playlist, # 17, "Morning Sun (Live)" is probably one of my favorites.


----------



## bbfoto

Ssopus said:


> Today’s listening...


^That's somewhat of a masterpiece. 

Used to have _Crime Of The Century_ and _Even In The Quietness Moments,_ as well as Pat Metheny's _New Chatauqua_ and _Offramp_
on heavy rotation in the in-dash cassette player stereo during my family's long roadtrip vacations when I was a young lad. They're still some of my father's and my personal favorites.


----------



## bbfoto

Check out the Youtube playlist for this album. It's Various modern Artists covering Gershwin tunes. I've enjoyed several of the tracks for a few years now. There are some very multi-layered instruments and effects with excellent imaging, soundstage, and dynamics.

And there is one of my favorite tracks that is not in this playlist, but is on a companion/sister album ("By George & Ira") and I haven't found it anywhere else. It's Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong performing, "It Ain't Necessarily So"...with both singing & Louis playing a very dynamic trumpet. Incredible SQ for the time it was recorded. I'll try to upload this track later...

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - It Ain't Necessarily So - FLAC D/L

IMO, there's just one completely "throwaway" track on the album and it's surprising (IMO) that it was even considered to be included here (Peter Sellers).

Overall it may not be your cup o' tea, but give it a listen on a good system or with headphones...

YouTube Playlist - Red Hot + Rhapsody: The Gershwin Groove (Various Artists Compilation)


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## diy.phil

Can't go out to Venice (that's somewhere in Las Vegas) but can bring Venice home with the Andrea Bocelli Vivere album lol....


----------



## NealfromNZ

diy.phil said:


> Can't go out to Venice (that's somewhere in Las Vegas) but can bring Venice home with the Andrea Bocelli Vivere album lol....


Saw him live in London a while back as a proms in the park series when I lived there. He was outstanding and probably the best act of the night.


----------



## miniSQ




----------



## bbfoto

*Albums Of The Evening *(yesterday)*: *

There are Two somewhat different Albums for this post. The first one takes us back a few years:

*# 1:

Simple Minds - New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) - [1982]*


























You'll find this album to be extremely well-recorded. There's good reason for it being released on *SACD*. 

The Kick Drum whacks you in the Chest with a SOLID Up-Front & Center PUNCH, and the Drums, Hi-Hats, & Cymbals overall are incredibly distinct & powerful.

There are also excellent Driving Bass Lines throughout. And heaps of Layered, L/R Panning Synths & Effects. Well worth a revisit to 1982 on a great 2021 system!








*# 2:*

The second Album is quite a bit newer, and from an artist that I would put on the same overall talent level as Norah Jones, although different.

*Maggie Koerner - Neutral Ground (2013)*

This is another very well-recorded album with excellent instrumentation and *Maggie's* _*Fantastic Voice*_. If you enjoy _Lissie, Joss Stone, _and _First Aid Kit_, with a touch of _ZZ Ward_, you're bound to love Maggie. She's just one of those natural-born singers IMO.

Check out the tracks, *"Cayute Woman"* and *"Trees In A Line"*, and the soft and simple acoustic guitar and cello in* "Dear Pril"*. But many of the other tracks are excellent as well, such as, "Lee Malone", "The Prophecy", and "I Love You, I Do".


















*Maggie Koerner - Neutral Ground - Full Album Playlist (YouTube)*


Both of these Albums will obviously sound better straight from the CDs or via high-quality streaming. 

It's definitely worth checking out her many covers and live performances scattered across YouTube as well. Just one...





.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> *Albums Of The Evening *(yesterday)*: *
> 
> There are Two somewhat different Albums for this post. The first one takes us back a few years:
> 
> *# 1:
> 
> Simple Minds - New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) - [1982]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find this album to be extremely well-recorded. There's good reason for it being released on *SACD*.
> 
> The Kick Drum whacks you in the Chest with a SOLID Up-Front & Center PUNCH, and the Drums, Hi-Hats, & Cymbals overall are incredibly distinct & powerful.
> 
> There are also excellent Driving Bass Lines. And there are heaps of Layered, L/R Panning Synths & Effects. Well worth a revisit to 1982 on a great 2012 system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *# 2:*
> 
> The second Album is quite a bit newer, and from an artist that I would put on the same overall talent level as Norah Jones, although different.
> 
> *Maggie Koerner - Neutral Ground (2013)*
> 
> This is another very well-recorded album with excellent instrumentation and *Maggie's* _*Fantastic Voice*_. If you enjoy _Lissie, Joss Stone, _and _First Aid Kit_, with a touch of _ZZ Ward_, you're bound to love Maggie. She's just one of those natural-born singers IMO.
> 
> Check out the tracks, *"Cayute Woman"* and *"Trees In A Line"*, and the soft and simple acoustic guitar and cello in* "Dear Pril"*. But many of the other tracks are excellent as well, such as, "Lee Malone", "The Prophecy", and "I Love You, I Do".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwyfoC_mydYQel93eB6vmVuIk7e0SL801
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these Albums will obviously sound better straight from the CDs or via high-quality streaming.
> 
> It's definitely worth checking out her many covers and live performances scattered across YouTube. Just one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks BB! That Maggie track was strong! Will need to get some of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Thanks BB! That Maggie track was strong! Will need to get some of that!


Thanks J!

Check out the _Neutral Ground_ full album playlist above.

Elsewhere on YouTube...while the audio quality isn't great, there is a Live Concert performance at Jazz Fest with Maggie and one of my favorite drummers, Stanton Moore, with Galactic, where she is pretty much "On Fire". You'll have to skip forward a few times during the performance to see & hear when she's on stage.  ...


----------



## ca90ss

Ordered the cd in December, finally showed up today.


----------



## diy.phil




----------



## seafish

Agian I need to preface that I only rarely post Pink Floyd covers... I mean, what would be the point right,??

That said, watch Larkin Poe pay homage to the band with a unique and much more then worthy rendition of Wish You Were Here. Meghan plays her lap steel sublimely beautifully and her and Lisas vocals harmonize almost exquisitely.

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## ca90ss




----------



## bbfoto

ca90ss said:


>



LOL, I had to do a double-take because at first I thought it was the _Egyptian Lover_'s 1984 summer house party classic, "_Egypt, Egypt_".  








The _Egyptian Lover_ was huge back in the 80's house party/DJ/Breakdance/Pop-Lockin' scene and was a master of the infamous Roland-808...skip ahead to 1:08 in the video below...


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> LOL, I had to do a double-take because at first I thought it was the _Egyptian Lover_'s 1984 summer house party classic, "_Egypt, Egypt_".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _Egyptian Lover_ was huge back in the 80's house party/DJ/Breakdance/Pop-Lockin' scene and was a master of the infamous Roland-808...skip ahead to 1:08 in the video below...


Dammit B. There are things from your past you just want to forget. Egyptian Lover was one of those for me. OMG the cheese factor. This guy was hitting his peak just as I was graduating high school. My DJ played his music at my graduation party. I was a devout metalhead at the time. So some culture clash. But the girlies liked it .


----------



## ca90ss




----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> Dammit B. There are things from your past you just want to forget. Egyptian Lover was one of those for me. OMG the cheese factor. This guy was hitting his peak just as I was graduating high school. My DJ played his music at my graduation party. I was a devout metalhead at the time. So some culture clash. But the girlies liked it .


So true.

So you were what was referred to as a "Hesher"? (Sp?) 

Yeah, Egyptian Lover was high up on the cheese factor, haha, but was just as popular as Nucleus' "Jam On It", and Herbie Hancock's "Rockit".


----------



## magmun

You need good loud bass for this song.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

bbfoto said:


> *Albums Of The Evening *(yesterday)*: *
> 
> There are Two somewhat different Albums for this post. The first one takes us back a few years:
> 
> *# 1:
> 
> Simple Minds - New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) - [1982]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find this album to be extremely well-recorded. There's good reason for it being released on *SACD*.
> 
> The Kick Drum whacks you in the Chest with a SOLID Up-Front & Center PUNCH, and the Drums, Hi-Hats, & Cymbals overall are incredibly distinct & powerful.
> 
> There are also excellent *Driving Bass Lines *throughout. And heaps of Layered, L/R Panning Synths & Effects. Well worth a revisit to 1982 on a great 2021 system!


Could not agree more! This is the very best sounding CD in my 2,000+ collection, it simply kills on my (car) stereo, All the songs are great!

The Big Sleep has a KILLER thump to my subwoofer!

The Hunter & the Hunted has a wicked solo by Herbie Hancock!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Checking out some Stranglers tonight:


----------



## jimmyjames16

Play this one loud in your system..


----------



## bbfoto

Digging through the archives, a few from this evening...


*The Cult's, "(Here Comes the) Rain"* from the remastered _Expanded Edition_ of the *"LOVE"* album...




__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtu.be




And *"She Sells Sanctuary"* (with some added eye candy courtesy of model Grace Elizabeth)...










*The Cult, LOVE* [Full album Remastered + Expanded Edition]...






And the following track is from *T.S.O.L.*'s (True Sounds Of Liberty) more "mild" album, which fans of their more typical hardcore music criticized. Though I think it stands on its own. Some of the songs have mistakes in the titles such as the one below, which should be, "*GOOD Mornin' Blues*".






The full *"Hit and Run"* album...


----------



## bbfoto

jimmyjames16 said:


> Play this one loud in your system..


Definitely a great stereo track with a great groove and nice imaging/soundstage. 

Follow it up with...


----------



## bbfoto

Anybody remember an Australian '80s band called, *Icehouse*? Maybe not as popular as Men At Work, but they had a few memorable hits, especially for the Aussies out there...


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> So true.
> 
> So you were what was referred to as a "Hesher"? (Sp?)
> 
> Yeah, Egyptian Lover was high up on the cheese factor, haha, but was just as popular as Nucleus' "Jam On It", and Herbie Hancock's "Rockit".


Hesher. Heh. Heh. Yes, saw the movie. He would have been my role model when I was 18. That and Beavis and Butthead...

On a side note. I own both Nucleus "Jam On It" and Herbie Hancock's "Rockit" on vinyl. Interesting enough Herbie Hancock helped me get back into classic Jazz. I bought more of his album's after "Future Shock". I bought "The Best Of", "Maiden Voyage", and "Cantaloupe Island". Hey, these aren't groove or hip hop!!!


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> *Albums Of The Evening *(yesterday)*: *
> 
> There are Two somewhat different Albums for this post. The first one takes us back a few years:
> 
> *# 1:
> 
> Simple Minds - New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) - [1982]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find this album to be extremely well-recorded. There's good reason for it being released on *SACD*.
> 
> The Kick Drum whacks you in the Chest with a SOLID Up-Front & Center PUNCH, and the Drums, Hi-Hats, & Cymbals overall are incredibly distinct & powerful.
> 
> There are also excellent Driving Bass Lines throughout. And heaps of Layered, L/R Panning Synths & Effects. Well worth a revisit to 1982 on a great 2021 system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *# 2:*
> 
> The second Album is quite a bit newer, and from an artist that I would put on the same overall talent level as Norah Jones, although different.
> 
> *Maggie Koerner - Neutral Ground (2013)*
> 
> This is another very well-recorded album with excellent instrumentation and *Maggie's* _*Fantastic Voice*_. If you enjoy _Lissie, Joss Stone, _and _First Aid Kit_, with a touch of _ZZ Ward_, you're bound to love Maggie. She's just one of those natural-born singers IMO.
> 
> Check out the tracks, *"Cayute Woman"* and *"Trees In A Line"*, and the soft and simple acoustic guitar and cello in* "Dear Pril"*. But many of the other tracks are excellent as well, such as, "Lee Malone", "The Prophecy", and "I Love You, I Do".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maggie Koerner - Neutral Ground - Full Album Playlist (YouTube)*
> 
> 
> Both of these Albums will obviously sound better straight from the CDs or via high-quality streaming.
> 
> It's definitely worth checking out her many covers and live performances scattered across YouTube as well. Just one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


New gold dream is one of my fav albums of all time. I’ve had two vinyl copies as first one wore out 😀 . Have virtually the discography on vinyl including a number of
12 inch 45s

Was thinking of the drum processing on SM with high impact. Thinking that track “ Baby wants to Ride “ by. Frankie Kunkles” has that kind of impact. Bass line quite heavy too considering recording styles of the time.


----------



## jimmyjames16

Not the original video but better sounding ...

Echo & The Bunnymen - New Direction


----------



## jimmyjames16




----------



## jimmyjames16




----------



## Patriot83

I'm still in mourning about Neil Peart. It will take a while to get over his death. He said this is one of the hardest songs to play.


----------



## Ge0

jimmyjames16 said:


> Not the original video but better sounding ...
> 
> Echo & The Bunnymen - New Direction


Glad to see you do something on this site but argue politics. Take a needed rest. Nice selection brother. This song rocks and brought back good memories for me. Thanks


----------



## Ge0

Patriot83 said:


> I'm still in mourning about Neil Peart. It will take a while to get over his death. He said this is one of the hardest songs to play.


Holy crap! Political activists are coming out of the woodwork with excellent tune recommendations. Thanks man. This one is one of my all time favorites.

Now we all need to admit Geddy Lee looks a little creepy in this video...

G.


----------



## Patriot83

Ge0 said:


> Holy crap! Political activists are coming out of the woodwork with excellent tune recommendations. Thanks man. This one is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Now we all need to admit Geddy Lee looks a little creepy in this video...
> 
> G.


haha, you're welcome. This has to be one of the greatest videos ever. The snow, the cabin, awesome Canadian video. Not a political activist bubba.


----------



## Ge0

Patriot83 said:


> haha, you're welcome. This has to be one of the greatest videos ever. The snow, the cabin, awesome Canadian video. Not a political activist bubba.


Just d!ckin with you man. Classic selection. The sad thing is I own "Moving Pictures" on cassette tape and old LP. The [email protected] Youtube video sounds 100x better.


----------



## jimmyjames16

Ge0 said:


> Holy crap! Political activists are coming out of the woodwork with excellent tune recommendations. Thanks man. This one is one of my all time favorites.


Lol... we are good for some things you know.. see we do have things in common besides car audio..


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> Definitely a great stereo track with a great groove and nice imaging/soundstage.
> 
> Follow it up with...


Oh hell yes. BRICK HOUSE!

My mom used to jam this in her Oldsmobile while taking me to school in the early 80's. Mom was a funk freak


----------



## MythosDreamLab

bbfoto said:


> Digging through the archives, a few from this evening...
> 
> *The Cult's, "(Here Comes the) Rain"* from the remastered _Expanded Edition_ of the *"LOVE"* album...
> 
> And *"She Sells Sanctuary"* (with some added eye candy courtesy of model Grace Elizabeth)...
> 
> *The Cult, LOVE* [Full album Remastered + Expanded Edition]...
> 
> And the following track is from *T.S.O.L.*'s (True Sounds Of Liberty) more "mild" album, which fans of their more typical hardcore music criticized. Though I think it stands on its own. Some of the songs have mistakes in the titles such as the one below, which should be, "*GOOD Mornin' Blues*".



*Two more good ones my friend!*

First time I saw the Cult was back before they hit it big, in fact they may have still been the Death Cult, it was at a little pool hall/bar in LA or Santa Monica, they were really cool. TSOL was even closer (based in Long Beach) saw them a bunch of times (back in the 80's) I was kinda close to their keyboard player Greg Kuehn, Greg Kuehn - Wikipedia and whenever the Church would come to the US to tour, Greg would play keyboards on the tour, saw them a few times as well, also saw Cathedral of Tears (TSOL's lead singers later band) when they opens for Sisters of Mercy in the basement of some dingy downtown LA hotel on Halloween in 1985! Also hung out with TSOL Guitarist Joe Wood when a chick roommate of mine brought him one night... Also knew and hung out with The Crowd (an HB punk band) Ah, fun times...


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> *Two more good ones my friend!*
> 
> First time I saw the Cult was back before they hit it big, in fact they may have still been the Death Cult, it was at a little pool hall/bar in LA or Santa Monica, they were really cool. TSOL was even closer (based in Long Beach) saw them a bunch of times (back in the 80's) I was kinda close to their keyboard player Greg Kuehn, Greg Kuehn - Wikipedia and whenever the Church would come to the US to tour, Greg would play keyboards on the tour, saw them a few times as well, also saw Cathedral of Tears (TSOL's lead singers later band) when they opens for Sisters of Mercy in the basement of some dingy downtown LA hotel on Halloween in 1985! Also hung out with TSOL Guitarist Joe Wood when a chick roommate of mine brought him one night... Also knew and hung out with The Crowd (an HB punk band) Ah, fun times...


I've seen the Cult live over 20 times. Toronto, Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, Kalamazoo... My ex Wife and I used to love going to their shows...


----------



## Ge0

So, I actually tried to buy a few of Maggie Koerners albums tonight. What a sh!t show. Here are the sources her Youtube channel says her music is available from:

Spotify: https://found.ee/Maggie_Spotify 
Apple Music: https://found.ee/Maggie_AppleMusic 
Google Play: https://found.ee/Maggie_Google 
Amazon Music: https://found.ee/Maggie_AMZMusic

I don't want to stream my freaking purchases. I want the highest quality recording I can buy. I want to store it on hard drive, flash drive, or even a freaking CD. That rules out Spotify and Google Play Youtube.Music. I detest freaking iTunes above all else and will never give them a cent of my money. Amazon gave me the option to buy a CD for get this.... *$900!!!!!!!* or buy a crappy .mp3 copy (no bit rate was listed).

Isn't this 2021? Why can't I just fu ucking buy the music I want online in a lossless format? It would be secure and legal.

I did notice some of her content was available via t0rrent or I could rip a crappy copy from youtube. But, I refuse to go there unless all other attempts have failed.


----------



## Weightless

Which album are you looking for? The EP, Natural Ground or Quarter Life?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> So, I actually tried to buy a few of Maggie Koerners albums tonight. What a sh!t show. Here are the sources her Youtube channel says her music is available from:
> 
> Spotify: https://found.ee/Maggie_Spotify
> Apple Music: https://found.ee/Maggie_AppleMusic
> Google Play: https://found.ee/Maggie_Google
> Amazon Music: https://found.ee/Maggie_AMZMusic
> 
> I don't want to stream my freaking purchases. I want the highest quality recording I can buy. I want to store it on hard drive, flash drive, or even a freaking CD. That rules out Spotify and Google Play Youtube.Music. I detest freaking iTunes above all else and will never give them a cent of my money. Amazon gave me the option to buy a CD for get this.... *$900!!!!!!!* or buy a crappy .mp3 copy (no bit rate was listed).
> 
> Isn't this 2021? Why can't I just fu ucking buy the music I want online in a lossless format? It would be secure and legal.
> 
> I did notice some of her content was available via t0rrent or I could rip a crappy copy from youtube. But, I refuse to go there unless all other attempts have failed.



Did you try BandCamp?

Unfortunately, *Neutral Ground* is not there. She self-produced that album out of her own pocket, but I believe that somehow she did not secure the full rights to the masters  so that's why I think you can't find it anywhere. After the initial production run of CDs, it was no longer available. I purchased the original release on CD when it first became available.









Maggie Koerner


Maggie Koerner. New Orleans, Louisiana.




maggiekoerner.bandcamp.com





Purchase her other releases on Bandcamp with a little extra $ thrown in towards the _Neutral Ground _release (name your price during the bandcamp purchase). Then PM or Email me with a purchase screenshot and maybe I can save you $450. 

Artists get the largest percentage of sales revenue for their music on BandCamp as opposed to any other service or source, so I always check BandCamp first. They also allow you to download in nearly any file format...AIFF, WAV, FLAC, AAC, MP3, etc. And you can stream your purchases on BandCamp as well if that's your preference.


----------



## bbfoto

Tonight we go to the *Symphony*  ...for a few* Violin Concertos*.

First up:

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No 1 in G minor, Op 26 - Movement 3: Finale: Allegro energico (abridged)*









Bruch: Violin Concerto No 1 & other works


<p>Max Bruch’s Violin Concerto No 1 is the daddy—the most popular ever written. Much recorded, Jack Liebeck turns in a dazzling performance of youthful vigour, prefacing the Concerto with the gorgeous Serenade and a Romance.</p>



www.hyperion-records.co.uk













The file D/L is a ~5 minute snippit from the full 25 minute long work.

*Hyperion Records* offers a FREE Monthly Sampler Download that feature selections from their various Classical releases.



Next up: 

*Mozart's Violin Concerto no. 4 in D major KV 218 - Allegro (24-bit/192kHz)*

Performed by _Marianne Thorsen & the TrondheimSolistene Orchestra_, it's from the album, *MOZART Violin Concertos* on the respected Norwegian _*2L*_ audiophile label.









Marianne Thorsen & TrondheimSolistene: MOZART Violin Concertos (2L-038) MQA remix 2016


This album from 2L was declared a Record to Die For by Stereophile Magazine and won the Spellemann-prize as Best Classical Album when it was first released in 2006. In only a decade this recording with Marianne Thorsen and TrondheimSolistene has manifested as a classic audiophile reference, the...



www.2l.no






















bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - The Symphony - Violin Concertos - FLAC D/L


On a good full-range system, these tracks will put you at the symphony, with a Deep & Wide Soundstage, Dynamics, and Realism. 👍

.


----------



## Ge0

Weightless said:


> Which album are you looking for? The EP, Natural Ground or Quarter Life?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


All three. They are cheap enough. Why not support her. I did notice Bandcamp has the EP and Quarterlife available in .Flac format. However they didn't have my favorite "Natural Ground".


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> Did you try BandCamp?
> 
> Unfortunately, *Neutral Ground* is not there. She self-produced that album out of her own pocket, but I believe that somehow she did not secure the full rights to the masters  so that's why I think you can't find it anywhere. After the initial production run of CDs, it was no longer available. I purchased the original release on CD when it was first released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Koerner
> 
> 
> Maggie Koerner. New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggiekoerner.bandcamp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase her other releases on Bandcamp with a little extra $ thrown in towards the _Neutral Ground _release (name your price during the bandcamp purchase). Then PM or Email me with a purchase screenshot and maybe I can save you $450.
> 
> Artists get the largest percentage of sales revenue for their music on BandCamp as opposed to any other service or source, so I always check BandCamp first. They also allow you to download in nearly any file format...AIFF, WAV, FLAC, AAC, MP3, etc. And you can stream your purchases on BandCamp as well if that's your preference.


I'm catching your drift brother. Thx...


----------



## jtrosky

This one time - at bandcamp..... 

Sorry - couldn't help mysef.


----------



## Ge0

jtrosky said:


> This one time - at bandcamp.....
> 
> Sorry - couldn't help mysef.


I didn't know you played the flute 🤣😂😅😘


----------



## Ge0

Ge0 said:


> I'm catching your drift brother. Thx...


PM'd ya. My dumb @ss quoted myself


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> Did you try BandCamp?
> 
> Unfortunately, *Neutral Ground* is not there. She self-produced that album out of her own pocket, but I believe that somehow she did not secure the full rights to the masters  so that's why I think you can't find it anywhere. After the initial production run of CDs, it was no longer available. I purchased the original release on CD when it was first released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Koerner
> 
> 
> Maggie Koerner. New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggiekoerner.bandcamp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase her other releases on Bandcamp with a little extra $ thrown in towards the _Neutral Ground _release (name your price during the bandcamp purchase). Then PM or Email me with a purchase screenshot and maybe I can save you $450.
> 
> Artists get the largest percentage of sales revenue for their music on BandCamp as opposed to any other service or source, so I always check BandCamp first. They also allow you to download in nearly any file format...AIFF, WAV, FLAC, AAC, MP3, etc. And you can stream your purchases on BandCamp as well if that's your preference.


I know Bandcamp well enough. I do the same. Sent you a PM.


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> I know Bandcamp well enough. I do the same. Sent you a PM.


PM received & replied. Thx

Oh, Maggie...


----------



## mzmtg

I've been jamming to the latest Testament album lately


----------



## Ge0

mzmtg said:


> I've been jamming to the latest Testament album lately


The Hesher in me approves.


----------



## ckirocz28




----------



## magmun

99% of rap sucks. This part of the 1%.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Rap started out kinda fun and different, (before it got oversaturated) there were few cool early Rap songs, Kurtis Blow had a few, out of 2k plus CD's the only Rap one I own is by Grand Master Flash:






And this one sounds frikken' awesome in my car:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Now playing...........Visage....RIP steve


----------



## Ge0

It took a Nine in Nails cover for me to really appreciate this song:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ge0 said:


> It took a Nine in Nails cover for me to really appreciate this song:


Really, I never heard the NIN version, but Johnny's version send chills all over my body, it seems so heart-felt and genuine...


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> Really, I never heard the NIN version, but Johnny's version send chills all over my body, it seems so heart-felt and genuine...


Have you been living under a rock for 20 years? It's one of their most popular hits. Jonny Cash covered it!!! And he did an awesome flipping job...


----------



## THX0849

Ge0 said:


> Have you been living under a rock for 20 years? It's one of their most popular hits. Jonny Cash covered it!!! And he did an awesome flipping job...


I like both versions but they couldn't be more different from each other. Must admit Johnny Cash killed it in his version. Still have a few of his records, what an awesome talent. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ge0 said:


> Have you been living under a rock for 20 years? It's one of their most popular hits. Jonny Cash covered it!!! And he did an awesome flipping job...



Yes, been living under a *rock*: prog rock, post rock, kraut rock, psychedelic rock, 80's alternative rock, 60' & 70's rock, space rock, experimental rock, math rock, symphonic rock, pog-folk rock, crossover-prog rock, ROI/advant-prog rock, eclectic rock, as well as any number of combinations of the above genres..


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> Yes, been living under a *rock*: prog rock, post rock, kraut rock, psychedelic rock, 80's alternative rock, 60' & 70's rock, space rock, experimental rock, math rock, symphonic rock, pog-folk rock, crossover-prog rock, ROI/advant-prog rock, eclectic rock, as well as any number of combinations of the above genres..


What??? 😁


----------



## diy.phil

That's more types of rocks than a home depot!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ge0 said:


> What??? 😁


I’m the first to admit that I listen to some eclectic stuff. Some of my favorites include: I have every release by My Sleeping Karma, I have at least (10) releases by The Spacious Mind, another 7 or 8 from Korai Orom, at least 10 from Vespero and about the same from Ole Lukkoye. Radar Men from the Moon, and Electric Octopus…

Then there are bands like: Cause Sui, God is an Astronaut, Mazerati, Follakzoid, Agusa, Zone Six, Electric Orange, Their Methlab, Steven Wilson, Porcupine Tree, Vulgar Pineapple, Spacelords, Space Debris, Sleeping Pandora, Sendelica, Salvatore, Circle, Manual Gottsching, The Revolutionary Army of the Infant Jesus, Psychic Ills, Polska Radio One, Pharaoh Overlord, Papir, Oresund Space Collective, Ozric Tentacles, Hydra Space Folk, Monomyth, Here the Captain Speaking, the Captain is Dead, Dead Skeletons, Da Captain Trips.

All these bands are on YouTube, lemme know if ya need more…


----------



## Ssopus




----------



## Ge0

magmun said:


> 99% of rap sucks. This part of the 1%.


Now there's a fu uckin freak show


----------



## ca90ss

bbfoto said:


> And the following track is from *T.S.O.L.*'s (True Sounds Of Liberty) more "mild" album, which fans of their more typical hardcore music criticized. Though I think it stands on its own. Some of the songs have mistakes in the titles such as the one below, which should be, "*GOOD Mornin' Blues*".


Of their more mild albums from that period I always liked Revenge. Maybe it was just because the cover to Hit And Run makes me a little ill to look at although the cover to Revenge isn't much better.


----------



## Ssopus

@quickaudi07 
Mario turned me on to this...dynamic


----------



## bbfoto

Some evenings I can't decide what to listen to, so I just set my media streamer in the home system to "Random Play/Shuffle Play" all genres.

One of the tracks that came up is one we have all probably heard quite a bit, but rarely do we hear or listen to the ENTIRE track, and usually it's just when watching TV.

This was John Williams "Olympic Fanfare", performed by Erich Kunzel & The Cincinnati Pops Orchestra from the Telarc release, "Pomp & Pizzaz".

Once it started playing I had to stop what I was doing, sit down, turn it up a bit, and just listen.

The Soundstage is immense in both Width & Depth, with great Dynamics. The Bass and Timpani drums are deep, low, & powerful. Powerful horns, detailed snare drum, etc.

I'll leave a link below to D/L the track, as well as the "official" YouTube video of the recording (album art only).

But here is a YouTube video of a different performance of "Olympic Fanfare" at Royal Albert Hall just for perspective.











bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - John Williams - Olympic Fanfare - Erich Kunzel & The Cincinnati Pops Orchestra

.


----------



## Ge0

ca90ss said:


> Of their more mild albums from that period I always liked Revenge. Maybe it was just because the cover to Hit And Run makes me a little ill to look at although the cover to Revenge isn't much better.


I saw the Damned in concert a few years ago in a smaller venue. Man did that show rock


----------



## Ge0

Went looking for something new and stumbled across this.










Japanese girl metal!!!


----------



## Ge0

And how about some EDM to test out my new midbasses


----------



## ca90ss

Ge0 said:


> I saw the Damned in concert a few years ago in a smaller venue. Man did that show rock


They always put on a good show. Last time I saw them was this one.





The next night went back to the same place for this one.


----------



## SloVic

Just noticed this full show is on youtube. My parents were there, lucky bastards.


----------



## Ge0

ca90ss said:


> They always put on a good show. Last time I saw them was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next night went back to the same place for this one.


OMG! Love PIL. Johnny looks just like me these days. I had a similar reaction a few years ago when I saw the Guns n Roses reunion tour. Axle and Slash had packed on a few pounds


----------



## Ge0

OK. Tonight's journey has shown me that Japanese musicians can ROCK! I've spent quite a bit of time in Japan. But, never had the opportunity to really explore this part of their culture. Be patient. Give the song a little time to build. Enjoy:


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## ca90ss

Ge0 said:


> OMG! Love PIL. Johnny looks just like me these days. I had a similar reaction a few years ago when I saw the Guns n Roses reunion tour. Axle and Slash had packed on a few pounds


My friend convinced me to go. Turned out to be a really good show.

Speaking of unexpected Japanese music, Japanese Irish music.


----------



## Ge0

Lou Frasier2 said:


>


I dig me some G.B.H. I haven't listened to that album in maybe 15 years? Thanks. Listened to the whole thing tonight.

The album cover reminds me of the South Park episode T.S.A. where Cartman leaves an infant locked in a bathroom with a loaded gun and a hostage. 





Yeah. I'm a bit twisted...


----------



## jimmyjames16




----------



## jimmyjames16




----------



## Lou Frasier2

.


----------



## quickaudi07

I know some of you don't like this kind of music and it's ok, my old time favorite  
Tiesto!








Delerium - Silence (DJ Tiësto's in Search of Sunrise Remix)


Listen to Silence (DJ Tiësto's in Search of Sunrise Remix) on TIDAL




tidal.com





Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

This song is actually very shocking. Bass drop is something else... 





Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MythosDreamLab

OMG, did someone mention Japanese bands? The Far East Family Band released Nipponjin back in 1975 and it was a pretty big thing in prog-rock, they were know as the Japanese Pink Floyd and this album (IMO) is up there with any of PF's stuff, except for DSOTM...

Got 54 minutes of free time?






_And I saw them live in Hollywood a few years after this, they were awesome...





_


----------



## bbfoto

Really good new jazz recording composed by Jihye Lee. Dynamic horns, great layering, focus, and detail throughout. Link to the new album and streaming in the video description.


----------



## Ge0

I do have a soft spot. This recording in HiRes is absolutely beautiful. The sound quality of this Youtube video does not do it justice.





The sound quality of this different interpretation of the song is better but does not have the same dynamic impact.


----------



## bertholomey

Ge0 said:


> I do have a soft spot. This recording in HiRes is absolutely beautiful. The sound quality of this Youtube video does not do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound quality of this different interpretation of the song is better but does not have the same dynamic impact.


Incredible piece of music! Thank you for sharing! It adds so much to the piece for me to see the passion and the mastery in which the musicians execute the passages - wonderful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ge0

bertholomey said:


> Incredible piece of music! Thank you for sharing! It adds so much to the piece for me to see the passion and the mastery in which the musicians execute the passages - wonderful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is a good one to listen to on a big boy system at slightly higher volume. The dynamic range and impact is amazing.


----------



## bertholomey

Ge0 said:


> This is a good one to listen to on a big boy system at slightly higher volume. The dynamic range and impact is amazing.


I’m going to look for it on Hyperion or another download or CD source.....but, I’ll try the YouTube on the 2 channel for fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ge0

bertholomey said:


> I’m going to look for it on Hyperion or another download or CD source.....but, I’ll try the YouTube on the 2 channel for fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Danse macabre, Op 40 (Saint-Saëns) - from CDA68212 - Hyperion Records - MP3 and Lossless downloads (hyperion-records.co.uk)


----------



## MythosDreamLab

My fav by Saint Saens:


----------



## Ge0

Wicked @ss Jazz bassist Marcus Miller:





This tune just begs you to turn it up and exercise your sub and midbass drivers


----------



## seafish

You guys are getting too far out of my range of tastes ... JK/LOL !!!!

But to bring it back around to rock again, here are some of my currently faviorite awesome musicians, The Main Squeeze, blowing up Pink Floyd's "Any Colour you Like" into a funkadelic cover. 

PS -- I came for Max's guitar solo, but stayed for the synth and bass line.


----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> You guys are getting too far out of my range of tastes ... JK/LOL !!!!
> 
> But to bring it back around to rock again, here are some of my currently faviorite awesome musicians, The Main Squeeze, blowing up Pink Floyd's "Any Colour you Like" into a funkadelic cover.
> 
> PS -- I came for Max's guitar solo, but stayed for the synth and bass line.


It is true. Everything you recommend has something to do with Pink Floyd . This song does freaking rock though. The main reason I keep this thread alive. To find new and inspiring stuff to listen to. 

Do you know how boring it gets listening to the same tracks over and over again to evaluate speakers? 

BTW, the XXM325's are lighting it up right now with this tune cranked to 11


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Ge0 said:


> I dig me some G.B.H. I haven't listened to that album in maybe 15 years? Thanks. Listened to the whole thing tonight.
> 
> The album cover reminds me of the South Park episode T.S.A. where Cartman leaves an infant locked in a bathroom with a loaded gun and a hostage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm a bit twisted...


hahahahahahaahhaahahahhahahahaahhah


----------



## Cutaway

I have recently gotten hip to Joe Bonamassa - A New Day Yesterday
I have been in a kind of music rut lately so i am glad i stumbled across this thread

<Edit> Sorry i had to post the link, i couldnt figure out how to embed the YT video like you all have


----------



## Ge0

Cutaway said:


> I have recently gotten hip to Joe Bonamassa - A New Day Yesterday
> I have been in a kind of music rut lately so i am glad i stumbled across this thread
> 
> <Edit> Sorry i had to post the link, i couldnt figure out how to embed the YT video like you all have


If you sign up for his news letter they will constantly send you links to new music. Been there, loved it, got burned out from it for a while. Great musician though.


----------



## seafish

Cutaway said:


> I have recently gotten hip to Joe Bonamassa - A New Day Yesterday
> I have been in a kind of music rut lately so i am glad i stumbled across this thread
> 
> <Edit> Sorry i had to post the link, i couldnt figure out how to embed the YT video like you all have



Then be sure to watch this video of him playing "Woke Up Dreaming" with Tina Guo at Carnegie Hall --


----------



## seafish

and now for something completely different--

Scary Pockets does a Big Band funk cover of Daft Punk's 

"Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"


----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> and now for something completely different--
> 
> Scary Pockets does a Big Band funk cover of Daft Punk's
> 
> "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"


I don't see the reference to Pink Floyd?


----------



## ca90ss




----------



## seafish

Billy Strings and his band playing live at the Capitol Theatre last month.
IMO this song is reminiscent of Peter Rowan, Vassar Clements, David Grisman and Jerry Garcia when they were playing together as Old and in the Way. That said, it may be even better then almost anything they played!!!

The song is called "Wargasm" and if bluegrass can rock, this song ROCKS !!!


----------



## magmun

I keep going back to an oldy but goody


----------



## kknowles




----------



## SloVic




----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> Billy Strings and his band playing live at the Capitol Theatre last month.
> IMO this song is reminiscent of Peter Rowan, Vassar Clements, David Grisman and Jerry Garcia when they were playing together as Old and in the Way. That said, it may be even better then almost anything they played!!!
> 
> The song is called "Wargasm" and if bluegrass can rock, this song ROCKS !!!


It seems different that they are playing to an empty venue. However, it really doesn't sink in until the very end where the leads singers says they will be right back. You hear maybe one or two people clapping.

It could have just been a rehearsal or warmup. But in Covid times could also have been a live performance.


----------



## seafish

Ge0 said:


> It seems different that they are playing to an empty venue...But in Covid times could also have been a live performance.


This


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Anyone into the Wild Swans?






Ok, double play...


----------



## daloudin

Tennessee Ernie Ford - Sixteen Tons
If you want to check your midbass to sub transition - not the best recording and the original mono recording might be better but the kettle drum in the subs and his voice in the midbass can give you a lot of reference for your xover. 





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssopus




----------



## oldieHawn

REGULARCAB said:


> I've had The Offspring on repeat for about a week... Sounds like hell btw


Yeah what's the deal, are there any good recordings?  Love the music when I'm in the mood but it does sound awful.


----------



## oldieHawn

Guys this is an odd one, but I love John Carpenter movies and the John Carpenter Anthology is so cool imo. Simple but iconic. Do it. (Got to love pork chop express)


----------



## seafish

All Them Witches channel Jim Morrison and The Doors while playing their song" Blood and Sand"

Be sure to check out the drummer.


----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> All Them Witches channel Jim Morrison and The Doors while playing their song" Blood and Sand"
> 
> Be sure to check out the drummer.


Now THAT's what I'm talkin about. ATW absolutely rocks!!!


----------



## Ge0

I don't own any of their music yet. But, I like me some Stoned Jesus


----------



## seafish

^^^ reminds me of King Crimson a little


----------



## ca90ss

Ge0 said:


> I don't own any of their music yet. But, I like me some Stoned Jesus


Just don't buy it on vinyl, sounds terrible compared to the cd.


----------



## Ge0

ca90ss said:


> Just don't buy it on vinyl, sounds terrible compared to the cd.


LOL. Didn't you hear? I don't buy vinyl anymore. My mom sold my $2500 turntable and record collection at a garage sale. I guess that's what I get for letting things sit in her basement for too long.


----------



## ca90ss

My dad did the same thing with a truck I had, only found out when I saw someone else driving it. If it weren't for the handful of albums I have that aren't available on any other format I'd probably ditch the turntable anyways, too much of a hassle.


----------



## Ge0

ca90ss said:


> My dad did the same thing with a truck I had, only found out when I saw someone else driving it. If it weren't for the handful of albums I have that aren't available on any other format I'd probably ditch the turntable anyways, too much of a hassle.


Yeah. I heard there are newer technologies out there that sound pretty good too


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ge0 said:


> I don't own any of their music yet. But, I like me some Stoned Jesus


They are kinda cool, but I was not digging their vocals.

If you want to hear a similar band, but sans vocals, I present to you MY SLEEPING KARMA, (I have all of their CD's)..


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ge0 said:


> LOL. Didn't you hear? I don't buy vinyl anymore. My mom sold my $2500 turntable and record collection at a garage sale. I guess that's what I get for letting things sit in her basement for too long.


I told you that the sale of my $8k album collection is what funded my car stereo upgrade, right?


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> I told you that the sale of my $8k album collection is what funded my car stereo upgrade, right?


Yeah, I sold my 38ft. Donzi 38Zx power boat. I bought a car, paid off debt, and blow money on car audio


----------



## racecarsbasscars

I try to stream high quality music but we know how that goes, anything to vibe out to


----------



## Ge0

Seafish got me started now. One of my favorite ATW songs:


----------



## magmun

Cant tell if the last one is real, but if it is it s amazing...no.it can t be.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I stumbled across this:


----------



## Ge0

magmun said:


> Cant tell if the last one is real, but if it is it s amazing...no.it can t be.


Everything I saw on all three videos seems plausible. The hardest to believe was the circular xylophone in the last video. How could they get marbles to shoot out with 360 degrees of freedom from a funnel? Then I noticed a series of electromagnets surrounding the funnel as the marbles exit. Brilliant!

It just goes to show you some people have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> I stumbled across this:


It was entertaining the 1st 20 minutes into the song. Then it just seemed to drag on


----------



## seafish

Ge0 said:


> Everything I saw on all three videos seems plausible. The hardest to believe was the circular xylophone in the last video. How could they get marbles to shoot out with 360 degrees of freedom from a funnel? Then I noticed a series of electromagnets surrounding the funnel as the marbles exit. Brilliant!
> 
> It just goes to show you some people have way too much time on their hands.



Some people are just too gullible (JK/LOL!!!!) .... myself included.

I too was amazed many years ago when I first saw this video ... It was such a great and mesmerizing video ....I was sure that it was real.

Then my son, who was going to school in art and animation told me it was completely animated.
In fact, if you note, the name of the company tat produced it is Animusic --






Animusic - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





sorry to burst your bubble...please know that I was disappointed too !!!


----------



## Ge0

seafish said:


> Some people are just too gullible (JK/LOL!!!!) .... myself included.
> 
> I too was amazed many years ago when I first saw this video ... It was such a great and mesmerizing video ....I was sure that it was real.
> 
> Then my son, who was going to school in art and animation told me it was completely animated.
> In fact, if you note, the name of the company tat produced it is Animusic --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animusic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to burst your bubble...please know that I was disappointed too !!!


Dude. My youngest son is a 3D animator. It is quite obvious the video was an animation. The rendering tech and texture mapping is from like 10 years ago. However, the science and physics concepts are not that far fetched. The the science museum in Toronto had a similar real life exhibit about 6 years ago.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

not music related but still badass


----------



## Ge0

Lou Frasier2 said:


> not music related but still badass


I hear ya there. But I pedal my bikes


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> All Them Witches channel Jim Morrison and The Doors while playing their song" Blood and Sand"
> 
> Be sure to check out the drummer.


Great performance. And Kevin Suggs at KEXP always provides a great "live in studio" mix! 

Ha, the drummer definitely has a unique and intense demeanor/technique. And finding comfortable headphones that isolate and seal well enough to retain the deep bass response while not falling off while drumming like this is a challenge.

It took a while to get used to them because they actually isolate almost too well, but custom IEMs are definitely the way to go when playing drums. That, and a bass shaker/"buttkicker" in or attached to the throne is the way to go. 

I also like how the guitarist switches between/combines the neck & bridge pickups on that Les Paul Standard Premium Plus during his solo as well.  Sick tone and beautiful guitar.

That driving bass line is the shiznit as well. Great Fuzz + O/D tone! 👍

There's a sh!t ton of great music and performances on KEXP's YouTube, and they have a streaming app as well.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Ge0 said:


> I hear ya there. But I pedal my bikes


I love the challenge,im hoping to get up there and actually ride some trails with the guy this summer


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> Great performance. And Kevin Suggs at KEXP always provides a great "live in studio" mix!
> 
> There's a sh!t ton of great music and performances on KEXP's YouTube, and they have a streaming app as well.


Agreed. KEXP hosts some stellar mini shows. Their live studio productions often sound better than the actual studio recordings. If you haven't had the chance take a listen to the Delvon Lamarr Organ Trio live jam session I posted here about a month ago. It's quite good as well.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Ge0

Lou Frasier2 said:


> I love the challenge,im hoping to get up there and actually ride some trails with the guy this summer


Reminds me of the Muskoka region of southern Ontario. Many of the trails have granite boulders to scale. Grueling and treacherous as h3ll. But, at the end of the day there are rewards:


----------



## llebcire

Seems like I’ve been listening to demo music for months, either some compilations I’ve gathered or all 8 of the Focal demo discs.

Had a little change today -

Insane Clown Posse: 
“Smothered, Covered and Chunked”

Marilyn Manson:
“Lunchbox” (remixes)
“Lest we Forget: The Best Of”

Rage against the Machine 
“Rage against the machine”

I was pretty impressed with the way everything sounded although some of the louder passages with Manson sounded compressed.

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Ge0 said:


> Reminds me of the Muskoka region of southern Ontario. Many of the trails have granite boulders to scale. Grueling and treacherous as h3ll. But, at the end of the day there are rewards:
> View attachment 298563


definitely,im taking a buddy out this Sunday who doesnt have the ability to ride a lot of that stuff but he says he wants to try, it shall be an interesting day to come,


----------



## Ge0

llebcire said:


> Seems like I’ve been listening to demo music for months, either some compilations I’ve gathered or all 8 of the Focal demo discs.
> 
> Had a little change today -
> 
> Insane Clown Posse:
> “Smothered, Covered and Chunked”
> 
> Marilyn Manson:
> “Lunchbox” (remixes)
> “Lest we Forget: The Best Of”
> 
> Rage against the Machine
> “Rage against the machine”
> 
> I was pretty impressed with the way everything sounded although some of the louder passages with Manson sounded compressed.
> 
> -Eric
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You caught my attention. ICP is a local band for me. Strangely enough I'm not a Juggalo...

Of course Manson and Rage rock. I've seen both in concert many times.


----------



## llebcire

Ge0 said:


> You caught my attention. ICP is a local band for me. Strangely enough I'm not a Juggalo...
> 
> Of course Manson and Rage rock. I've seen both in concert many times.


Not a Juggalo either (in the traditional sense) but have listed to ICP for years.

Sometimes I'm in the mood for some music with a little "edge" - must have been one of those Mondays 

-Eric


----------



## clange2485

Not a juggalo either but certain songs never get old.


----------



## Ssopus




----------



## llebcire

clange2485 said:


> Not a juggalo either but certain songs never get old.


Classic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky

The Great Milenko .... One of my favorite ICP albums. I actually bought it by accident one day (thought it was something else before I ever heard of ICP) and have been hooked on ICP ever since.


----------



## clange2485

Milenko and tunnel of love are solid all the way through the other albums i can probably pick 3 or 4 songs off of to listen to.


----------



## Ge0

clange2485 said:


> Milenko and tunnel of love are solid all the way through the other albums i can probably pick 3 or 4 songs off of to listen to.


Who's goin' Chickin huntin? Chop Chop Stab Cut.


----------



## clange2485

Haha - Does it get anymore ridiculous then that?

Wait it does...If you add in some kid rock.


----------



## magmun




----------



## Ge0

clange2485 said:


> Haha - Does it get anymore ridiculous then that?
> 
> Wait it does...If you add in some kid rock.


The gall of them to place an explicit lyric parental guidance label on this fine piece of musical artistry.


----------



## clange2485

Couldn’t have said it better myself - Guess no one’s picking up a copy of this gem at Walmart. Which sadly is where the target audience is probably shopping at the moment, myself included on occasion.


----------



## Ge0

clange2485 said:


> Couldn’t have said it better myself - Guess no one’s picking up a copy of this gem at Walmart. Which sadly is where the target audience is probably shopping at the moment, myself included on occasion.


ROTFL!!!


----------



## llebcire

Ice Cube
War & Peace, Volume 1: The War Disc

I seem to be taking a break from test/demo music. I am finding that a lot of my old music actually sounds pretty good in my current setup and this one has some pretty strong low end extension.

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Classic from the Chairman...






With the classic lyric about _"a woman shouldn't blow on another man's dice"_


----------



## MythosDreamLab

another great singer!


----------



## bbfoto

From my GF's "After Hours" playlist...just a Downtempo, ChillOut, Ambient female vocal track, with some purposeful distortion especially in the left channel...

*Moodorama - I Think It's...





*


----------



## ckirocz28

clange2485 said:


> Couldn’t have said it better myself - Guess no one’s picking up a copy of this gem at Walmart. Which sadly is where the target audience is probably shopping at the moment, myself included on occasion.


No Rated R music there, but you can get Rated R movies all day long.


----------



## bbfoto

Da FunkiNess, Short & Sweet...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This is an awesome song...






Agree?


----------



## MythosDreamLab

One more for those of you who thirst for more...


----------



## oldieHawn

M83 - Junk the whole album is worth listening to. Go! Features a Steve Vai solo, got to love that.





I got to see these guys live a few years ago, they were incredible. Their sound crew must be well paid they sounded fantastic.


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> This is an awesome song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree?


Too dreamy / sleepy for my taste...


----------



## Ge0

MythosDreamLab said:


> One more for those of you who thirst for more...


Yes. I like this one. Who hah!!!


----------



## clange2485

We all got our own thing - That who hah was pretty good though, I could see that being pretty cool on a nice system.


----------



## Ge0

oldieHawn said:


> M83 - Junk the whole album is worth listening to. Go! Features a Steve Vai solo, got to love that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to see these guys live a few years ago, they were incredible. Their sound crew must be well paid they sounded fantastic.


Something tells me this one gets better after a hit of acid 🤡💋🐔🌾🌷🌼🌞🍄🌈


----------



## clange2485

Somehow by changing out my speakers i activated my anc x 1000 so I’m currently listening to my engine through my speakers more then anything else. It’s super fun!!


----------



## SNCTMPL

clange2485 said:


> Somehow by changing out my speakers i activated my anc x 1000 so I’m currently listening to my engine through my speakers more then anything else. It’s super fun!!


The anc bypass will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## clange2485

You’re a lifesaver!!! I can’t thank you enough, i was getting ready to rip this thing apart and start cutting wires. It sounds like there’s a honda with a fart tube in my bed revving non stop.


----------



## Ge0

clange2485 said:


> Somehow by changing out my speakers i activated my anc x 1000 so I’m currently listening to my engine through my speakers more then anything else. It’s super fun!!


Does your engine have a cool turbo spool up and crackling sounds like mine. Vroom Vroom...


----------



## clange2485

Haha i wish - it actually follows my rpm’s on how annoying it wants to be and thanks to gm’s crappy 8 speed transmission i can also hear it switching gears through the speakers. What a pos!!


----------



## Ge0

clange2485 said:


> Haha i wish - it actually follows my rpm’s on how annoying it wants to be and thanks to gm’s crappy 8 speed transmission i can also hear it switching gears through the speakers. What a pos!!


LOL. Thanks for following my joke. Yes, I can be an @sshole. But only at opportune / appropriate times


----------



## clange2485

Keep it coming man - it’s always a good laugh.

Im sure if someone from audi made my transmission I wouldn’t hear clunk clunk all the time. Thank god for my warranty. At least if i get stuck in a ditch i know who to call, right?


----------



## NealfromNZ

Fink


----------



## bbfoto

MythosDreamLab said:


> This is an awesome song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree?


Screw *Ge0 *!  This track is nice, man! 

Seriously, l like some of the middle Eastern "World" stuff mixed with a bit of a Thievery Corp beat.



MythosDreamLab said:


> One more for those of you who thirst for more...


F00K Yeah! Love that track. Thanks man!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Screw *Ge0 *!  This track is nice, man!
> 
> Seriously, l like some of the middle Eastern "World" stuff mixed with a bit of a Thievery Corp beat.
> 
> 
> 
> F00K Yeah! Love that track. Thanks man!


I’m certainly going to look into those. 

Listening to a podcast this morning - mention of the Armenian Genocide - so I played some System for my lift this morning....came across this one that I haven’t paid much attention to in the past. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

Every once in a while the _Blue House Productions / Blue House Live!_ YouTube channel has some decent performers. I'm kind of 50/50 on this one but enjoyed it (last track here, but there are some other good ones in this performance)...


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> Every once in a while the _Blue House Productions / Blue House Live!_ YouTube channel has some decent performers. I'm kind of 50/50 on this one but enjoyed it (last track here, but there are some other good ones in this performance)...


I wouldn't go so far as to say horrible. But close.

Is it just me or was the bassist both out of tune and slightly off time? I think he made the pianist stutter during his solo.


----------



## Ge0

bertholomey said:


> I’m certainly going to look into those.
> 
> Listening to a podcast this morning - mention of the Armenian Genocide - so I played some System for my lift this morning....came across this one that I haven’t paid much attention to in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I never woulda thunk Jason was a System fan.


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say horrible. But close.
> 
> Is it just me or was the bassist both out of tune and slightly off time? I think he made the pianist stutter during his solo.


Yup, there were definitely some rough moments in there, LOL, and if you noticed, they kind of kept the bassist a bit subdued in the mix other than that intro, haha. The lead singer also seems like a bit of a quirky dude, but who am I to judge. 

I also think that all of these guys had _just_ started working together just prior to this performance, so still ironing out the kinks a bit me thinks (drummer reading charts, lead having to give lots of visual change cues, etc.).

I mostly enjoyed the guitarist's playing (Connor?), and the pianist in this one. YMMV


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> I never woulda thunk Jason was a System fan.


Gotta get pumped up for those Afghan patrols, man, b/c if you're the least bit lackadaisical/not alert, it could be your last.


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Gotta get pumped up for those Afghan patrols, man, b/c if you're the least bit lackadaisical/not alert, it could be your last.


I didn’t have Five Finger Death Punch back then, so I prepped with System, Rage, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ge0




----------



## Ge0

Another instance where a metal band can make really nice music:


----------



## clange2485

I haven’t listened to a soad song in probably over 15 yrs but I remember liking this one, which also turns out to be a cover. Never been a fan of the fingers.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## clange2485

This is different. Half of tool playing on half a drum kit.






Anyone else heard this song enough times that you’re brain automatically fills in the blanks??

Learn to swim.


----------



## llebcire

Old school test disc (1993) from Boston Acoustics 

Hot Rods and Cones
Boston Imaging Disc 









Various - Hot Rods & Cones The Boston Imaging Disc


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1993 CD release of "Hot Rods & Cones The Boston Imaging Disc" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssopus




----------



## clange2485

Ssopus said:


>


That was different, i like it.


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Ssopus

clange2485 said:


> That was different, i like it.


My autistic daughter turned me on to it. 😁


----------



## quickaudi07

I know it's totally different type of music as it was posted on here... But we are all different otherwise world would be a boring place to live in 













Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## clange2485




----------



## bbfoto

Some official *GOJIRA* tracks from the album, *"Fortitude"* just posted up on YouTube.

Full Album Playlist...



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPWxx1QkaEXttdLs1axa0kecVco_NFany


----------



## MythosDreamLab

OVER 1.2 BILLION VIEWS...!


----------



## ckirocz28

MythosDreamLab said:


> OVER 1.2 BILLION VIEWS...!


Those effects still look cool now. That was a groundbreaking video in it's day, back when MTV meant Music TeleVision.


----------



## daloudin

Acoustic Guitar Jazz/Rock Fusion









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## clange2485

Probably won’t be everyones taste but it’s good for a couple laughs. 





















Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NealfromNZ

If you like Beth Hart give this one a go and use a bit of volume 😀


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> Some official *GOJIRA* tracks from the album, *"Fortitude"* just posted up on YouTube.
> 
> Full Album Playlist...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPWxx1QkaEXttdLs1axa0kecVco_NFany


My first order of the day. Purchase the album and listen to it over and over. I just wish I hadn't sent the Steven's Audio HCLD Neo Comps back prior to this coming out. I bet it would have sounded amazing through dynamic high output horns.


----------



## Ge0

NealfromNZ said:


> If you like Beth Hart give this one a go and use a bit of volume 😀


Yes sir. Own it. Love it.


----------



## Ge0

clange2485 said:


> Probably won’t be everyones taste but it’s good for a couple laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Oh God... You had to remind me of this atrocity . I actually thought the drummer was Will Farrell for a long time.


----------



## ckirocz28

If you ever played Project Gotham Racing on the Xbox, you've probably heard these ladies. The last one is an instrumental gem.


----------



## clange2485

Wow I remember kittie, think i even saw them a time or 2.


----------



## ca90ss




----------



## seafish

I'm posting this for the song not the video. Really !!!


----------



## seafish

Justin Johnson is back with a smooth but rustic finger picking slide cover of Led Zeppelins Traveling Riverside Blues --


----------



## clange2485

seafish said:


> I'm posting this for the song not the video. Really !!!


Sure you are..


----------



## clange2485

This one’s all about the music to.


----------



## ckirocz28

I don't know if this has been posted here, but it deserves a listen.


----------



## Ge0

I'm cursed. I can't get this out of my head






Younggins have way too much time on their hands...


----------



## clange2485

Oh man, that’s not something you want to hear over and over - car full of fat chicks!!

You can always revisit that Panther i threw up a couple days ago and wipe the slate clean.


----------



## clange2485

Since we’re already down to this level, how about this ned flanders inspired band.


----------



## Ge0

clange2485 said:


> Since we’re already down to this level, how about this ned flanders inspired band.


The Weird Al Yanukovych of metal. Gotta love it.


----------



## Ge0

ca90ss said:


>


I liked that a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Just a guy

One of my favorite covers.


----------



## seafish

^^^ WAY less boring then the original !!! LOL


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## NealfromNZ

Rach 3 . Introduced to this after the movie Shine.
Best version Ive heard. Some of the highest BPMs for any piano music. Not many can play it due to its technical complexity.


----------



## bertholomey

NealfromNZ said:


> Rach 3 . Introduced to this after the movie Shine.
> Best version Ive heard. Some of the highest BPMs for any piano music. Not many can play it due to its technical complexity.


That was fantastic! I’ll need to download that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seafish

I mean this is NOT Rachmaninoff, but Gamazda performs an amazing cover of Led Zeppelins Stairway to Heaven on solo piano


----------



## clange2485

The quality you’d expect from the period but a solid song.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Tami Neilson . I think she’d be a change to record due to vocal power. Looking forward to hearing her live at some stage.


----------



## magmun

These sounds will be jewels from a bygone era soon.


----------



## oldieHawn

Not even my kind of music but she's so gifted it is hard not to enjoy the hell out of her stuff.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder




----------



## NealfromNZ

Sunday morning chill out. Hadn’t played this track for a while.


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## RaymondOliver

I love listening to podcast music. I recently subscribed for a new podcast "Freaknomics Episodes".


----------



## bbfoto

MythosDreamLab said:


>


Wasn't expecting to find that here, LOL.

An Aussie classic, though not considered quite PC by some these days, but still sung heaps of times by kids back in the day (and to this day) on long, boring road trips after asking the parents, "Are we THERE, Yet?!"

I remember "Lou" being "Bruce", though...hmmm.


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> Wasn't expecting to find that here, LOL.
> 
> An Aussie classic, though not considered quite PC by some these days, but still sung heaps of times by kids back in the day (and to this day) on long, boring road trips after asking the parents, "Are we THERE, Yet?!"
> 
> I remember "Lou" being "Bruce", though...hmmm.



I remember him as a kid when he came to New Zealand. He’d do art using house sized paint bushes . We joined in on an art class. Very funny man , but sad to see how he turned out.


----------



## kknowles




----------



## ca90ss




----------



## TrashPanda




----------



## clange2485

TrashPanda said:


> View attachment 302229


That dash looks familiar.


----------



## llebcire

Don Dorsey - Bachbusters

Been a while since I’ve listened but it’s dynamic! Now that I have things somewhat under control it sounds pretty good .






Today was also Dr. Dre 2001, GNR Use your Illusion and 2 Pac Greatest Hits

-Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MF Toker

This is pretty ****ing grooving.


----------



## llebcire

MF Toker said:


> This is pretty ****ing grooving.


Great tune.

There are so many phenomenal artists who aren’t mainstream - thanks for sharing as I’ve never heard of them!

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## clange2485

This is really really good, his harmonics are great.


----------



## Mad Scientist

clange2485 said:


> This is really really good, his harmonics are great.


Listen to some of his other songs as well. I think you'll appreciate them just as much. Cheers


----------



## bertholomey

Mad Scientist said:


>


This was very good! Thank you! Of course I want to buy a CD or do a high quality download, but doesn’t seem possible. 

Was interesting to hit the link to the guitar. I thought the video of the making of the guitar was fascinating. 









About | L. Luthier


The Founder Adwin first picked up the guitar at the age of 15, and started composing when he was 17. Playing the guitar has become his beloved companion, and he has since dedicated a great amount of time and attention into research and designning of guitars. Majoring in guitar with a minor study...




lluthier.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NealfromNZ

David Gahan will be a familiar voice to many.
Here’s a track from an album under his own name.


----------



## bbfoto

Mad Scientist said:


>


Yeah, this is fantastic. Short but definitely sweet! This guitar's natural harmonics and overtones are simply stunning, not to mention Edward's skill. I love the unique sound hole and neck/fingerboard design and how they are integrated.

I had watched & listened to this and some of Edward's others back when he had first released this one, but had forgotten about them. I should have subscribed back then, so thanks for posting!

Here's another one that popped up in the recommendations after the above video. It's a tune I'm sure you'll all recognize (or should!) played on a beautiful harp guitar.

I kind of wish this had been mic'd up externally and played without the electronic reverb in order to hear how it sounds "acoustically" in the room, but the reverb does help to enhance this particular song a bit.

*Skip ahead to 13:16 for the actual song.* And keep in mind that this is his first attempt to play a harp guitar after having received it just a few days before...






The "10 Harp guitar Covers" by Jamie Dupuis are nice as well.


----------



## MF Toker

Definitely not for everyone but this is intense.
WARNING: Those with epilepsy or easily unnerved shouldn't watch.


----------



## MF Toker




----------



## Mad Scientist

Always been a fan of Mike Dawes and the guitar renditions he does. Here are a few standouts:


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## MF Toker

Possibly the funkiest bass I've ever heard.


----------



## seafish

NOT that it hasn't been covered a million times, but this "Stairway to Heaven " by the professionals playing as Lexington Lab Band hits the mark and is pleasure to listen to in its own right.


----------



## TrashPanda

Sasha & Digweed Northern Exposure -Expeditions

Sorry no YouTube link

Circa 97


----------



## bertholomey

Breaking Benjamin and Gavin Rossdale singing Would?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seafish

IMO this cover of "Wayward Son" by some young'uns calling themselves First to Eleven certainly does justice to the original--


----------



## TrashPanda

Dug this little Gem up the other day. Sounds absolutely epic in the rig


----------



## llebcire

seafish said:


> NOT that it hasn't been covered a million times, but this "Stairway to Heaven " by the professionals playing as Lexington Lab Band hits the mark and is pleasure to listen to in its own right.


Never heard of them - quite a few well done covers!

Thanks for sharing.

-Eric


----------



## crazyndn49

Not sure how many like Mariachi music... but for some unexpected bass, look up Sabino and Flor de Toloache's Este Momento. I'd look at this more on the SQ side of things with the vocals and instruments. If I'm right, none of it is digital as far as music that's made in the song.


----------



## bbfoto

TrashPanda said:


> Sasha & Digweed Northern Exposure -Expeditions
> 
> Sorry no YouTube link
> 
> Circa 97


That's a classic right there along with *Kruder & Dorfmeister's* 1998 2-disc *"The K&D Sessions"...*

Listen To KRUDER & DORFMEISTER - THE K&D SESSIONS (1998)

This legendary album was reissued in 2015 as a long overdue 5-LP Vinyl set remastered by Bernie Grundman Mastering in Hollywood...









Kruder Dorfmeister - The K&D Sessions™


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2015 Vinyl release of "The K&D Sessions™" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## kattan_tha_man

Today I had the urge to listen to One of the greatest rapper's greatest song. Outkast - Return of tha G. So many people completely gloss over that song. If you have, take another close listen. It's off Auqimini.

Great beat, with an interesting wandering bass line, and beautiful backup vocals. The song isn't very long, but every line says so much about the plight of the black man living in the ghetto. 

Beautiful and moving song, But so, so bleak.

If you like rap, give it a listen, you'll love it.


----------



## bbfoto

kattan_tha_man said:


> Today I had the urge to listen to One of the greatest rapper's greatest song. Outkast - Return of tha G. So many people completely gloss over that song. If you have, take another close listen. It's off Auqimini.
> 
> Great beat, with an interesting wandering bass line, and beautiful backup vocals. The song isn't very long, but every line says so much about the plight of the black man living in the ghetto.
> 
> Beautiful and moving song, But so, so bleak.
> 
> If you like rap, give it a listen, you'll love it.



I've posted it before, but the following is still one of my all-time favorite hip-hop/rap albums from back in the day, and very few even know it exists...

*Styles Of Beyond - 2000 Fold *...a rap group from what Angeleno's refer to as "The Pit" (the armpit of Los Angeles)... i.e. The _San Fernando Valley_...also of "Valley Girl" fame...Like, OMG, TOTALLY!


----------



## kattan_tha_man

bbfoto said:


> I've posted it before, but the following is still one of my all-time favorite hip-hop/rap albums from back in the day, and very few even know it exists...
> 
> *Styles Of Beyond - 2000 Fold *...a rap group from what Angeleno's refer to as "The Pit" (the armpit of Los Angeles)... i.e. The _San Fernando Valley_...also of "Valley Girl" fame, Like, OMG, TOTALLY!


That is some clean old school rap, thanks.


----------



## MF Toker

I think I may be in love


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## seafish

Lexington Lab Band does rock n' roll justice to Led Zeppelin classics--


----------



## MF Toker

Speaking of Zeppelin covers this one by Ween is really good, I maybe biased as I am a MASSIVE Ween fan.


----------



## MF Toker

Quite possibly the most beautiful song I've ever heard.


----------



## Sirikenewtron

Great album, invisible lady 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28

ReAniMate 2.0: The CoVeRs eP (Digital)


Now available, download your copy of Halestorm's new release, ReAniMate 2.0: The CoVeRs eP today! The new EP picks up where the original ReAniMate EP left off, featuring 6 new covers including "Get Lucky" (originally performed by Daft Punk) plus five more tracks!




store.halestormrocks.com


----------



## MF Toker

Never been a big Seger fan but I saw this woman wearing a Bob Seger shirt and it made me think of this, one of the songs by him that I truly love.


----------



## seafish

The pros from the Martin Miller Session Band totally do= justice to Santanas "Black Magic Woman"


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## clange2485

MF Toker said:


> Never been a big Seger fan but I saw this woman wearing a Bob Seger shirt and it made me think of this, one of the songs by him that I truly love.


Here’s another great one.


----------



## MF Toker

Saxophone in this is smooth.


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## MythosDreamLab

one more for the hipsters...


----------



## miserlycoffin




----------



## miserlycoffin




----------



## 03blueSI

Lately pretty much death metal and thrash. Been really into goreguts and nailbomb


----------



## clange2485

03blueSI said:


> Lately pretty much death metal and thrash. Been really into goreguts and nailbomb



I used to rock one these in white a long long time ago.


----------



## audiokid1

Tonight Highasakite - God Don't Leave Me
Saturday Night Freya Ridings - Lost Without You
Friday Night Tom MacDonald - Brainwashed


----------



## bbfoto

*Album Of The Evening:

Massive Attack - Blue Lines*


----------



## MF Toker

bbfoto said:


> *Album Of The Evening:
> 
> Massive Attack - Blue Lines*


Need to check out their discography. Only ever listened to Mezzanine... A LOT.


----------



## kattan_tha_man

Today I'm in a good mood, so I busted out the Ludacris. His illiterations and comparasons are so fresh and original. His music and videos are all tongue in cheek, but his lyrics rise to the to the level of peotry and he is one of the best rappers of my generation. I'll die on that hill. 

In the time when I grew up, almost every rapper rapped about money, bitches, cars, drugs, killing people... the list goes on.\

Ludacris bucked that trend and produced lyrics that reminded me of Ice Cube.

One of my favorites 



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ludacris+act+a+fool


----------



## MF Toker

kattan_tha_man said:


> In the time when I grew up, almost every rapper rapped about money, bitches, cars, drugs, killing people... the list goes on.\


Ludacris has songs about pretty much all that, I do like him though not as much as when I was kid. This is one hits hard, emotionally anyway.





As for best Lupe Fiasco was pretty untouchable back then, in terms of main stream conscious rap. Common, Talib Kwali, Mos Def, Del the Funky Homosapien (Ice Cube's cousin and actually ghost wrote a lot of Cube's lyrics) are all great but not sure they count as mainstream.
















Del tha Funkee Homosapien - Press Rewind

Then if you want to get into the underground you have people like MF DOOM, Eyedea, Aesop Rock, Slug (of Atmosphere), Grieves, Immortal Technique, Tech N9ne (before he blew up), Murs, Devin the Dude, Z-Ro, Haystack, and so many more that I'd say are more poetic, better story tellers and better lyricist than Ludacris. He's ok though.


----------



## MF Toker

.


----------



## kattan_tha_man

MF Toker said:


> Ludacris has songs about pretty much all that, I do like him though not as much as when I was kid. This is one hits hard, emotionally anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for best Lupe Fiasco was pretty untouchable back then, in terms of main stream conscious rap. Common, Talib Kwali, Mos Def, Del the Funky Homosapien (Ice Cube's cousin and actually ghost wrote a lot of Cube's lyrics) are all great but not sure they counts as mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del tha Funkee Homosapien - Press Rewind
> 
> Then if you want to get into the underground you have people like MF DOOM, Eyedea, Aesop Rock, Slug (of Atmosphere), Grieves, Immortal Technique, Tech N9ne (before he blew up), Murs and so many more that I'd say are more poetic, better story tellers and better lyricist than Ludacris. He's ok though.


Maybe I phrased that wrong. I'll put it the easy way. Can you name another rapper anything like luda?


----------



## bbfoto

MF Toker said:


> Need to check out their discography. Only ever listened to Mezzanine... A LOT.


Well, *Mezzanine* is epic as well.  I bought the vinyl LP when it was first released and wore it out. So I picked up the Deluxe Edition 2 CD set not too long ago.


----------



## MF Toker

kattan_tha_man said:


> Maybe I phrased that wrong. I'll put it the easy way. Can you name another rapper anything like luda?


Sorry man been an on again off again binge alcoholic for the better part of the last 10 years. Quite drinking all together and now I'm basically an insomniac, just being a mood *****.. ignore me.


----------



## MF Toker

bbfoto said:


> Well, *Mezzanine* is epic as well.  I bought the vinyl LP when it was first released and wore it out. So I picked up the Deluxe Edition 2 CD set not too long ago.


Definitely one of those albums I tend to listen all the way through, even when I didn't intend to or had the time.


----------



## kattan_tha_man

MF Toker said:


> Sorry man been an on again off again binge alcoholic for the better part of the last 10 years. Quite drinking all together and now I'm basically an insomniac, just being a mood ***.. ignore me.


Dude, I'm an on and off binge alcoholic too. I'll do good for a while, then I get a drink one day for some reason and suddenly it's 3 or 4 days later and I can't remember ****. If i'm lucky I'm not in jail. 

It's been since dec. 28 since I have Binged. That day I totaled my 2012 honda accord v6. And got a dui. I'm not bragging, man just letting you know that I feel your pain.

Immersing myself in car audio has helped a lot. But it's been expensive.

I loved that accord. It had almost 300hp. It would outrun my neice's 2001 mustang v8 convertable. Now as a punishment I drive a 4 cyl camry. That accord would have looked so much better slammed on coilovers.

It helps me to remember that I lost that accord. Also that was my 4th dui. I'm not in prison because of covid.

I'm 37 and live at my dad's. 

It helps if i remember how much it hurts. And how lucky i am. Two dui first and two dui second. On my third I should have gotten 5 years prison. 4 should be 15 to 25 in prison, but im white and clean up well. Racism in the south.

I'm gonna quit rambling. Good luck. I know your pain.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Another song, for the oldsters....


----------



## bbfoto

MythosDreamLab said:


> Another song, for the oldsters....


FuuuuuhhhhhkK YEAH!

Thanks for posting that, mate! Gonna have to download or stream record that one.


----------



## kattan_tha_man

bbfoto said:


> FuuuuuhhhhhkK YEAH!
> 
> Thanks for posting that, mate! Gonna have to download or stream record that one.


Youre welcome.

Just get the whole album Word of Mouf. If you like it get the rest. All hisalbums are good.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> FuuuuuhhhhhkK YEAH!
> 
> Thanks for posting that, mate! Gonna have to download or stream record that one.


Absolutely! I like the sound of that live version! I bet that was one heck of a concert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

*Track Of The Evening:*

_*Cécile*_* McLorin Salvant - You've Got To Give Me Some*


----------



## NealfromNZ

Quite like the grundy sound of this band. Sounding more like something 80s along the lines of Cure, Birthday Party , Depeche Mode with plenty of guitar work if that’s your thing.
Fills the car nicely although Im using one of my dsp maps to fill out the lower registers a bit more on this track.


----------



## kknowles




----------



## NealfromNZ

kknowles said:


>


I’ve got a sacd of this which also has a 5.1 mix of this. Clocks is amazing in that format.


----------



## bertholomey

That little bit of Cure from a couple days ago led me to this on the 2 channel....













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clange2485

NealfromNZ said:


> Quite like the grundy sound of this band. Sounding more like something 80s along the lines of Cure, Birthday Party , Depeche Mode with plenty of guitar work if that’s your thing.
> Fills the car nicely although Im using one of my dsp maps to fill out the lower registers a bit more on this track.







I think these are hilarious, not judging anyone at all. We all like what we like but depeche mode coming in @ 2.09


----------



## NealfromNZ

clange2485 said:


> I think these are hilarious, not judging anyone at all. We all like what we like but depeche mode coming in @ 2.09


Seriously funny. Thinking of other bands I listen no doubt would have a similar Twitter comment.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clange2485

There is a ton of them. sports/music/celebrity’s they all make me laugh. 



NealfromNZ said:


> Seriously funny. Thinking of other bands I listen no doubt would have a similar Twitter comment.
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbfoto

*Mo' Gigs - Don't Throw Me To The Lions*


__
https://soundcloud.com/colorredmusic%2Fmo-gigs-dont-throw-me-to-the-lions-color-red-music



And from the "*If You Got The Blues*" album by *Dragondeer*...Harmonica Blues/Rock with a bit of Ska-Reggae thrown in...



__
https://soundcloud.com/dragondeer%2Fsame-train-010818


__
https://soundcloud.com/dragondeer%2Fbroadway-avenue-010818


__
https://soundcloud.com/dragondeer%2Fwont-back-down-010818


__
https://soundcloud.com/dragondeer%2Fdarkest-rocks-010818


And some Retro/Downtempo/Ambient/ChillOut/Electro-Soul/Groove/Mood Music...

The Echo System - Return to Zero









Jedi Johnston - "Mr. Sneaky" | Color Red Music


If you’re going to slink through spy-like melodies and half-time and double-time feels, tell it like is is and name the tune appropriately. “Mr. Sneaky” by Aaron Johnston’s (Brazilian Girls) newest pr




soundcloud.com





'Love Tree (Artifakts Remix)' by The Echo System









Guggenz x Artifakts - Cold Sweat


http://www.facebook.com/ArtifaktsMusic https://www.facebook.com/Guggenz/ <a href="https://theartistunion.com/tracks/75506e" rel="nofollow">Download for free on The Artist Union</a>




soundcloud.com





Electric Beethoven - 'The Fifth' | Color Red Music

The Echo System - Out West (Daily Bread Remix) | Color Red Remix


----------



## bbfoto

__
https://soundcloud.com/colorredmusic%2Fdeath-by-dub-invasion


__
https://soundcloud.com/colorredmusic%2Fdeath-by-dub-abundance-color-red-music


----------



## bbfoto

Buy or Stream here:









Cruel Summer (feat. Emma Lucia), by Beats Antique


track by Beats Antique




music.beatsantique.com


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> *Track Of The Evening:*
> 
> _*Cécile*_* McLorin Salvant - You've Got To Give Me Some*



In the car right now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> In the car right now.


 

This is definitely an amazing performance with amazing musicians!

When I first heard this recording of "John Henry", I was immediately drawn to the sound of Lawrence Leathers' 22" Zildjian Artisan ride cymbal. IMO its particular sound is simply "jazz ride" perfection. But it was most likely his technique and "touch" in playing it that made it sing.

If you know anything about drummers, you'll realize that they are always on the mad quest for that one perfect cymbal, or set of cymbals.  And for me, as soon as I heard Lawrence's ride cymbal in "John Henry", it was one of those, "I gotta have THAT cymbal" revelations! 

But listening to this recording and the songs from Cécile's two Grammy winning albums that Lawrence played on is always bittersweet. Lawrence was choked & beaten to death by his own nut case of a girlfriend and an accomplice in his own home in NYC and left for dead just a few years ago at the young age of 37.  

A former student of the renowned Juilliard School (who actually sought him out because of his natural talent), many of his peers said that he was well on his way to becoming one of the jazz greats of drumming.

Life takes strange and unfortunate turns sometimes.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> This is definitely an amazing performance with amazing musicians!
> 
> When I first heard this recording of "John Henry", I was immediately drawn to the sound of Lawrence Leathers' 22" Zildjian Artisan ride cymbal. IMO its particular sound is simply "jazz ride" perfection. But it was most likely his technique and "touch" in playing it that made it sing.
> 
> If you know anything about drummers, you'll realize that they are always on the mad quest for that one perfect cymbal, or set of cymbals.  And for me, as soon as I heard Lawrence's ride cymbal in "John Henry", it was one of those, "I gotta have THAT cymbal" revelations!
> 
> But listening to this recording and the songs from Cécile's two Grammy winning albums that Lawrence played on is always bittersweet. Lawrence was choked & beaten to death by his own nut case of a girlfriend and an accomplice in his own home in NYC and left for dead just a few years ago at the young age of 37.
> 
> A former student of the renowned Juilliard School (who actually sought him out because of his natural talent), many of his peers said that he was well on his way to becoming one of the jazz greats of drumming.
> 
> Life takes strange and unfortunate turns sometimes.


Thanks for that BB - I’m going to listen to both albums today - specifically listening to the percussion - I have loved the way the kick was tuned and recorded on that track - but now I want to pay attention to the cymbal and his overall technique. Really cool to get a little insight into a band that just makes their music that much more intriguing. 

And reading about his tragic death also makes me want to listen closely because this is all there is of his amazing talent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MF Toker




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ahh, summer...


































The Stranglers - Midnight Summer Dream


Music video by The Stranglers performing Midnight Summer Dream. (C) 1982 BMG Rights Management (UK) Limited




youtu.be


----------



## MF Toker

MythosDreamLab said:


> Ahh, summer...











the flaming lips its summertime


please comment&rate




m.youtube.com












Sunshine - Atmosphere - With Lyrics (In discription)


Sunshine is a beautiful song. If your in a bad mood this song will brighten your day and make you feel gooood. The beat is real smooth and Slug plugs up the ...




m.youtube.com


----------



## MF Toker

Liked her voice from the one album I've listened to by her. Came across this live performance of one of my favorite songs off that album, anyway holy **** can she sing.


----------



## miserlycoffin




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Txsaxkat

Dr. Lonnie Smith Spiral and before that Steely Dan Two Against Nature and next will be Jimmy Smith Angel Eyes. Im a sax player so straight ahead jazz is most of it for me.


----------



## seafish

and now for something completely different and original ....


----------



## NealfromNZ

Haven’t listened to this for a while. Will mixed soundstage on this as with many of her tracks.
Also appears on Massive Attack


----------



## UNBROKEN

Christerfer Pate turned me on to Rosanna by Toto the other day when he was doing some tuning on my car…it’s a fun song with impact for days.


----------



## SloVic

Will have to check these guys out. Only song I've heard by them but it's GREAT.


----------



## Patriot83

Because, well....Neil Peart


----------



## meleknistra

I was also listening great classic music today while i tried to reach spywhizz phone number. I must say it is a very good idea to play some cool music to your customers. I didn't get mad at all that i had to wait but enjoyed the music instead.


----------



## bbfoto

Just a bit of After-hours ChillOut Lounge Groove...


----------



## seafish

The kids that make up First to Eleven continue to impress me with their musical skills--

Here they are doing an acoustic cover of Muse's Hysteria


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## seafish

This just too cool not to watch--

Acoustic guitarist extraordinaire Kent Nishimura plays Pink Floyds Time using only his acoustic guitar.

As phenomenal as as the original track ?? 

...of course not...but definitely worth a listen for any guitar aficionados !!!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This is one of my all time fav's...


----------



## THX0849

MythosDreamLab said:


> This is one of my all time fav's...


Some of their weirder stuff like this one are a great listen. Another i like is "one of these days"






Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

Another stunning arrangement by Kent Nishimura,,, a BEAUTIFUL acoustic rendition of Elton Johns Rocket Man


----------



## mumbles

MythosDreamLab said:


> This is one of my all time fav's...


Very nice, a Nick Mason showcase... usually he's much more reserved in his playing style.


----------



## mumbles

THX0849 said:


> Some of their weirder stuff like this one are a great listen. Another i like is "one of these days"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


That'll get your blood pumping first thing in the morning!


----------



## NealfromNZ

Girls are out this morning. Bit of an eclectic playlist 


























Agnes Obel - Fuel To Fire (David Lynch Remix) (Official Audio)

Lakshmi - Freed From Desire (Acoustic Dance Sessions)

and finishing with FFDP F8 / inside out.

Five Finger Death Punch - Inside Out (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## seafish

Kent Nishimura just released this rather amazing finger style version of Chicagos 25 or 6 to 4


----------



## MythosDreamLab

COOL version, always hated Chicago's HORNS...

Continuing with the previous Xymox Theme:


----------



## seafish

Sometimes YT algorithm just works ...

Heres an original song from an unknown virtuoso goth guitarist --


----------



## Theslaking

Adele - 30

I mean it's not my kinda of music but the voice, I mean I listened to the whole album today, twice.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bbfoto

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


Happy Thanksgiving BB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Happy Thanksgiving BB!


Thanks J!

Check what differences you can hear with the Utopias or Dyn standmounts...


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Thanks J!
> 
> Check what differences you can hear with the Utopias or Dyn standmounts...


This will be fun - I’ll throw the CIEMs on later and get a good listen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mzmtg

Alon Mor - "Presudeos"

Play this one LOUD it'll give you goosebumps.


----------



## nfountain

If you're into Ozzy, I just discovered Zakk Wylde's band (Black Label Society) new album. I'd say five good songs on it for sure. Distorted guitar and Heavy Bass guitar. 



 And this one is on the new album also.


----------



## bbfoto

When you come back from the war zone and need to shake it out.

Berlin Song @ 49:09 

...or the entire concert.


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## MythosDreamLab

TIME FOR SUPER GROUPS!






RIP to three of the band members...


----------



## bbfoto

Great performance and great mix of this classic Smiths song...
Probably because Johnny Marr wrote it. I doubt this performance would have ever come to fruition if Morrissey had the rights to it. Thank you, Johnny! Gonna check if there is a live concert schedule for this. I missed the full Livestream show and just found this after the fact.


----------



## LoveComiphorous

recently, I listen "Hey, Soul Sister" it an old song and now a good vibe music on tiktok


----------



## bbfoto

LoveComiphorous said:


> recently, I listen "Hey, Soul Sister" it an old song and now a good vibe music on tiktok


Yes, that's a nice Demo track.


----------



## bbfoto

nfountain said:


> If you're into Ozzy, I just discovered Zakk Wylde's band (Black Label Society) new album. I'd say five good songs on it for sure. Distorted guitar and Heavy Bass guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is on the new album also.


Great tracks, twisted videos, LOL.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bbfoto

https://music.beatsantique.com/track/surges



Beats Antique - Surge - Listen, Stream, or Download on BandCamp


----------



## seafish

Kent Nishimura pulls off a wet dream cover of Peter Gabriels In Your Eyes.


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Kent Nishimura pulls off a wet dream cover of Peter Gabriels In Your Eyes.


Nice. Reminds me of Michael Hedges.


----------



## seafish

Anyone here yet listen to the guitarist Gabriella Quevedo ??

Playing a beautiful, heartfelt and competent version of Dust inthe Wind.


----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> Anyone here yet listen to the guitarist Gabriella Quevedo ??
> 
> Playing a beautiful, heartfelt and competent version of Dust inthe Wind.


Yeah I've been subscribed to her channel for a few years. Some really amazing covers and a few originals as well. She's the daughter of one of the members of ABBA, IIRC. They have a fairly nice home studio, though she always performs these on the living room couch.


----------



## bbfoto

This one came up in my random shuffle play the other evening during our dinner and I made note of it for it's deep synth bass and imaging of the percussion elements. 

Electronica/ChillOut/Downtempo genre. I'm going to check out the other tracks on this 2 CD album for any other morsels...

Echaskech - Every Touch







bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Echaskech - CD2 Track 09 - Every Touch - Just Music Cafe Album: Acoustic & Beats - FLAC D/L


----------



## seafish

Just came across this amazing version of My Sweet Lord sung by Billy Preston with Paul and Ringo and Clapton and also George Harrison's son playing guitar on it.

Can you guess which guitarist is Dhani Harrison??


----------



## seafish

😂 on a roll tonight

Low fidelity only, but these musicians in Walk Off The Earth are having WAY too much fun covering Gnarles Barkley's Crazy


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## bbfoto

If you like Snarky Puppy and Galactic, or modern funk with a horn section, you might want to check out this live session recording of Cory Wong's band at Prince's Paisley Park studios. I'm diggin' the 2nd jam so far, starting at 6:24...


----------



## mzmtg

bbfoto said:


> If you like Snarky Puppy and Galactic, or modern funk with a horn section, you might want to check out this live session recording of Cory Wong's band at Prince's Paisley Park studios. I'm diggin' the 2nd jam so far, starting at 6:24...


Damn, that's really good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bbfoto

mzmtg said:


> Damn, that's really good. Thanks for posting!


Glad you liked it. I'm liking "Assasin"...a fast-paced burner! And just the smooth rollin' melodic groove of "Lilypad". And "Massive" is like a funked-up James Bond theme.
But it's all good. Recorded well, too.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Glad you liked it. I'm liking "Assasin"...a fast-paced burner! And the just the smooth rollin' melodic groove of "Lilypad". And "Massive" is like a funked-up James Bond theme.
> But it's all good. Recorded well, too.


Kind of reminds me of Vulfpeck as well. I’m going to do the YouTube to MP3 thing for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mzmtg

bbfoto said:


> Glad you liked it. I'm liking "Assasin"...a fast-paced burner! And the just the smooth rollin' melodic groove of "Lilypad". And "Massive" is like a funked-up James Bond theme.
> But it's all good. Recorded well, too.


You might like WonderBrazz, they're a european brass band that does a lot of fun stuff (good luck reproducing this concert experience in a car):





Their studio recordings are well done too.


----------



## mzmtg

bertholomey said:


> I’m going to do the YouTube to MP3 thing for sure!


The album is on Spotify.


----------



## bertholomey

1 for 1 DiMaggio







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mzmtg

Today:


----------



## seafish

The kids in First to Eleven pull out a SMOOOOOOOOTH cover of Chris Stapletons "Tenessee Whiskey"


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Disturbing or Brilliant?


----------



## ckirocz28

Mongolian country-metal? I don't know what genre it fits, but hold on to your subwoofers!


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## Lou Frasier2

good band right here if you like rockabilly ,


----------



## seafish

Of course Lynyrd Skynyrd Simple Man is a simple song and is beautiful in its simplicity ... LOL !!!

So here is Audra Miller and the rest of First to Eleven covering Simple Man with simple feeling ... very listenable !!!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

From Simple Man to Lucky Man....


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## SloVic

It's rare that a track I've never heard pulls me in like this did, slow build up but gets straight up grooving imo.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## mzmtg




----------



## SloVic

Came across this on Spotify and quickly recognized parts of it as MF DOOM (was a massive fan in highschool) samples it in "One Beer"... anyway awesome track. Midway through the album this song is on... think I'll be listening to A LOT of Cortex for a bit.


----------



## quickaudi07

Turn it up.. 
Please make sure your system is optimized to some level. I'm not responsible for cheep midbass I'f they handle the power or the throw (xmax)
Other wise it's an awesome song... Enjoy 







Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg

Today, this:






It's intense.


----------



## bbfoto

mzmtg said:


> Today, this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's intense.


*And Tomorrow, This:*


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## brandom79




----------



## mzmtg




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ok you asked for it:






And their tribute to Bowie:





And their tribute to T-Rex:


----------



## dumdum

Club for five - your the voice (album) on tidal


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Got 47 minutes to kill?









Krugovi, by Zagušljivi dim


from the album Kranjecovi krugovi pakla




zagusljividim.bandcamp.com


----------



## SilentWrath




----------



## mzmtg




----------



## SilentWrath




----------



## mzmtg

I celebrate their entire catalog.


----------



## Just a guy

Just stumbled across this and listened to it so many times lol. Makes me want to drive around aimlessly through the city in the dark with this song on repeat. (Edit: HD version)


----------



## Just a guy

Oh yeah the video is nice too. Young Jennifer Connelly 🤤


----------



## DaveG

Has this been posted? Give it a chance... there's a couple of surprises along the way!


----------



## Sirikenewtron

DaveG said:


> Has this been posted? Give it a chance... there's a couple of surprises along the way!


This one's great, that first drum hit unexpectedly kicks you in the chest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG

Sirikenewtron said:


> This one's great, that first drum hit unexpectedly kicks you in the chest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! It actually startled me the first (and probably second time too) time I heard it!


----------



## 96jimmyslt

Dua lipa - levitated 
Reo Speedwagon - take it on the run
Motley cru - kick start my heart 
Moneybag yo - Scorpio 
selena - amor prohibido
Supertramp - breakfast in america 
Ap dhillon - chances
Yung gravy - mr clean 
Baby keem - orange soda


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## SilentWrath




----------



## Eatmore Bacon

Some days like today I like to take a step back in time to my younger years. Amazon HD has a channel called cool nights which is mostly 70's and early 80's ballads. Really good music for just relaxation and chilling out.


----------



## miniSQ




----------



## miniSQ

also this..


----------



## Eatmore Bacon

MythosDreamLab said:


> TIME FOR SUPER GROUPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP to three of the band members...


The Traveling Wilburys was probably the best allstar group of musicians ever formed. Just absolutely wonderful. Roy Orbison, Tom Petty, Bob Dylan, George Harrison and Jeff Lynne were all quite different individually yet sounded so good playing as a unit. Sad that it ended so soon.


----------



## miniSQ

Eatmore Bacon said:


> The Traveling Wilburys was probably the best allstar group of musicians ever formed. Just absolutely wonderful. Roy Orbison, Tom Petty, Bob Dylan, George Harrison and Jeff Lynne were all quite different individually yet sounded so good playing as a unit. Sad that it ended so soon.


CSN&Y were not a bad super group either.


----------



## bbfoto

Not everyone's Cup O' Tea, but my background music for the day while playing in the workshop. Chill downtempo summertime vibes during a California winter...

from 1997...









Luck Be A Weirdo Tonight, by Fila Brazillia


11 track album




filabraz.bandcamp.com





Gonna pick up the new vinyl release to spin on the home system. Ohhhh yeaaahhh! 

Favorite track (at the moment)...









Pollo De Palo, by Fila Brazillia


from the album Luck Be A Weirdo Tonight




filabraz.bandcamp.com


----------



## bertholomey

Love his voice - finally paid attention to the video - strong messaging for ‘back in the day’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eatmore Bacon

bertholomey said:


> Love his voice - finally paid attention to the video - strong messaging for ‘back in the day’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I remember that song. Its strange to hear people refer to grunge as "back in the day". I guess it would be for some. Shows how old I really am I guess. Lol.


----------



## bertholomey

Eatmore Bacon said:


> I remember that song. Its strange to hear people refer to grunge as "back in the day". I guess it would be for some. Shows how old I really am I guess. Lol.


Ha! What caught my attention was the messaging about greed and the stripping of the land. I listen to the John Butler Trio and a lot of Xavier Rudd......but I was surprised to hear these chaps drawing attention to these issues back in the mid ‘90’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eatmore Bacon

bertholomey said:


> Ha! What caught my attention was the messaging about greed and the stripping of the land. I listen to the John Butler Trio and a lot of Xavier Rudd......but I was surprised to hear these chaps drawing attention to these issues back in the mid ‘90’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep. I still really enjoy some grunge artists but I have to take them in short spurts. They are just too dark and negative for me to listen to for any length of time. I believe most if not all grunge bands had a few messages along those lines in a song or two. Due to heroin they were and still are literally a dying breed. Sad really given how talented some of them are/were.


----------



## mzmtg

Found these guys today


----------



## SilentWrath




----------



## mzmtg

This one is crazy. It's all bass woodwinds, organ, and drums. The recording is FULL of room sounds. You hear the room, you hear the artists breathing, you hear the keys on the clarinets clacking, etc.

It's really like you're sitting right in the band. And the deeeeep organ tones are a good challenge for most systems.


----------



## robtr8




----------



## mzmtg

Legen.....dary.


----------



## Patriot83

Guitarist lovers...hail Buckethead


----------



## mzmtg

Patriot83 said:


> Guitarist lovers...hail Buckethead


HAIL BUCKETHEAD

Here he is blowing minds and melting faces on PBS:


----------



## SilentWrath




----------



## Dpoteat

NealfromNZ said:


> As per tittle , what have you been listening to today ?
> 
> Hoping to discover some new music so post it up.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of tracks to start with from "The Tiny Lies"
> 
> The Tiny Lies - Bag of Bones - YouTube
> 
> The Tiny Lies - I am a Ghost - YouTube


Red Right Hand

Very airy, amazing bell at the start, textured male voice - not everyone's cup of tea but shows off your system.


----------



## bertholomey

I’ve been listening to these guys all day on Quboz - love their music! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Love these guys too - I have to wonder if the next generation will keep this tradition of throat singing or will it die with this generation.....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Sounds a bit like Depeche?


----------



## MrHarris

Myd - We Found It (feat. Baker)


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## 96jimmyslt




----------



## Aslmx




----------



## bertholomey

Aslmx said:


>


She has such a powerful voice - love this one!

More powerful voices








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Alright anyone else love this song? _(If so gimme a LIKE...)_


----------



## mzmtg

Listening to lots of Mastodon today


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been a strange couple of months. Got sick going into Xmas and spent time in hospital. Turns out heart failure was the cause and have been on a waiting list for heart surgery which is now next week. Prognosis is good though which is a blessing so hopefully will be back to normal in a couple of months.

So I’ve been pottering around the house as energy allows and getting those things done that I never get around to. So today for no real reason decided to sort out my vinyl collection which the majority is 80s and 90s ( cd to follow )

also reacquainted myself with some of the old records and trying to put them in some kind of order
so things like Laurie Anderson, sly and Robbie ,New order and a few post punk LPs.

So on the turntable is John Copper Clark Beasley Street told in his usual lyric style.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## bertholomey

NealfromNZ said:


> Been a strange couple of months. Got sick going into Xmas and spent time in hospital. Turns out heart failure was the cause and have been on a waiting list for heart surgery which is now next week. Prognosis is good though which is a blessing so hopefully will be back to normal in a couple of months.
> 
> So I’ve been pottering around the house as energy allows and getting those things done that I never get around to. So today for no real reason decided to sort out my vinyl collection which the majority is 80s and 90s ( cd to follow )
> 
> also reacquainted myself with some of the old records and trying to put them in some kind of order
> so things like Laurie Anderson, sly and Robbie ,New order and a few post punk LPs.
> 
> So on the turntable is John Copper Clark Beasley Street told in his usual lyric style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324576


I meant to respond to this the other day, but I got distracted.....probably work or some nonsense. 

I hate to hear that you have had these medical issues, and I hope everything does get sorted. Please let us know how the surgery goes, and when you start feeling back to normal. 

It does sound like you are using this ‘downtime’ in a productive manner. I bet seeing some of those album covers brought back memories of past times in your life - digital library menus just don’t do the same for me. I have wanted to get a table and start a collection, but I have effectively resisted it so far because there is so many that I’d want to get. But I really hope everything goes perfectly this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Middleby

This song is apparently 5yrs old so some may have already heard it but I just recently stumbled upon it and had to share. The rest of his catalog from what I’ve heard doesn’t hold a candle to this one but definitely the best song I’ve heard in a while. Such a good song, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Middleby

I am in no way a fan of country in general, aside from a couple of songs it’s just not my cup of tea, and this group in no way shape or form seems to fit the image of what I’d pictured them looking like before I’d seen the video. The show definitely doesn’t fit but a good song nonetheless that really hits home if you’ve ever been burned by a girlfriend. Definitely hits ya in the feels and will probably be the only country type song I’d ever recommend which should speak volumes for the track itself. Definitely an excellent listen even if you’re not at all a fan of country music in general. More of a ballad than anything.


----------



## Middleby

Spanning the spectrum of genres today apparently and I’m sure this has already been shared on here if for anything being it sounds like absolute butter on an sq based system but for those that may have not heard it by now this is such a gooood song and definitely a good test to see exactly how good your front stage is dialed in.


----------



## mzmtg

Cannot get enough Bodysnatcher lately:


----------



## Aslmx

bertholomey said:


> She has such a powerful voice - love this one!
> 
> More powerful voices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea Jen is great. I also listen to a lot of Kari Jobe. We saw her live back in the summer. My son as on tour with her working with tickets and seating.


----------



## Aslmx




----------



## Don THOTS




----------



## brandom79

Dirty Loops


----------



## brandom79

Great Live Chaka Kahn


----------



## 96jimmyslt




----------



## mzmtg

A masterpiece:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## bertholomey

There is just something about this track......weird, took me to tears the other day......Water is Life......will be on my next meet disc. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinder




----------



## mumbles

MythosDreamLab said:


> Alright anyone else love this song? _(If so gimme a LIKE...)_


So much talent...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

NealfromNZ said:


> Been a strange couple of months. Got sick going into Xmas and spent time in hospital. Turns out heart failure was the cause and have been on a waiting list for heart surgery which is now next week. Prognosis is good though which is a blessing so hopefully will be back to normal in a couple of months.
> 
> So I’ve been pottering around the house as energy allows and getting those things done that I never get around to. So today for no real reason decided to sort out my vinyl collection which the majority is 80s and 90s ( cd to follow )
> 
> also reacquainted myself with some of the old records and trying to put them in some kind of order
> so things like Laurie Anderson, sly and Robbie ,New order and a few post punk LPs.
> 
> So on the turntable is John Copper Clark Beasley Street told in his usual lyric style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324576



Nice, I sold my LP collection for a ton of money, which I used to fund my Car Stereo upgrades.

I see Simple Minds, Human League and New Order records that I had (and now have on CD)... _WOW, I see a VISAGE record way back there...I'm officially impressed!_


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Been a strange couple of months. Got sick going into Xmas and spent time in hospital. Turns out heart failure was the cause and have been on a waiting list for heart surgery which is now next week. Prognosis is good though which is a blessing so hopefully will be back to normal in a couple of months.
> 
> So I’ve been pottering around the house as energy allows and getting those things done that I never get around to. So today for no real reason decided to sort out my vinyl collection which the majority is 80s and 90s ( cd to follow )
> 
> also reacquainted myself with some of the old records and trying to put them in some kind of order
> so things like Laurie Anderson, sly and Robbie ,New order and a few post punk LPs.
> 
> So on the turntable is John Copper Clark Beasley Street told in his usual lyric style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324576




Don't know how I missed this post! Hope you're recovering well, mate, and are all sorted!

That's an AWESOME collection! I see heaps o' gems in that spread. 

Once you're in the race again, and when and if you're up to it...

VINYL RIPS, please! 

I just rip'd this 12" vinyl EP that I had from 1985!... 









UB40 - Little Baggariddim


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1985 Vinyl release of "Little Baggariddim" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I have 5 or 6 UB40 CD's 

LOVE their early stuff, real raw and reggae-like


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Peter sounding sublime...








_sublime [səˈblīm]_
_MEANING: of such excellence, grandeur, or beauty as to inspire great admiration or awe.

SYNONYMS: Exalted, Elevated, Noble, Lofty, Awe-Inspiring, Awesome, Majestic_


----------



## THX0849

MythosDreamLab said:


> Peter sounding sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _sublime [səˈblīm]_
> _MEANING: of such excellence, grandeur, or beauty as to inspire great admiration or awe.
> 
> SYNONYMS: Exalted, Elevated, Noble, Lofty, Awe-Inspiring, Awesome, Majestic_


That entire album/CD is excellent!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

Love this version...


----------



## SloVic

Dig Kurt Vile's new single, look forward to the coming album.


----------



## bbfoto

Gonna be rip'ing the LP vinyl of *The Police, Synchronicity* album to digital next. I just listened to my original album, and it was incredible. But I picked up a 1983 NOS sealed copy of the best pressing for the vinyl rip. 

Love the "crack" and reverb on Stewart Copeland's snare and sharp impact of the kick drum, and the detail in Sting's bass! Two of my favorite tracks that are amazing on a nice system...


----------



## bbfoto

brandom79 said:


> Great Live Chaka Kahn


Chaka is WAY underappreciated. She was (is) an AMAZING singer. And she always had the absolute best band and background singers to back her up. Check out "Chaka Khan Live at Roxy 1981". That show will demonstrate her real power, control, range, timing/phrasing, and groove. Effortless. She had a huge influence on up-and-coming female singers that became way more popular...Maria Carey, Whitney Houston, etc.

In the Live at Roxy 1981 show, it's young Anthony Jackson on bass and Steve Ferrone on Drums. Her brother is one of the backup singers killing it. She was way more popular for her live shows than her studio albums and had a huge following. She played an incredible number of shows in the late 70's and throughout the 80's. ...no time to record studio albums...she loved the stage.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

the ringing in my ears from the nitro cars running at the famoso nostalgia drags in Bakersfield today, thats what im listening to right now,


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> Don't know how I missed this post! Hope you're recovering well, mate, and are all sorted!
> 
> That's an AWESOME collection! I see heaps o' gems in that spread.
> 
> Once you're in the race again, and when and if you're up to it...
> 
> VINYL RIPS, please!
> 
> I just rip'd this 12" vinyl EP that I had from 1985!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UB40 - Little Baggariddim
> 
> 
> View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1985 Vinyl release of "Little Baggariddim" on Discogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.discogs.com


Surgery went well and rehab begins. Realised I had enough vinyl to cover the floor three times over. Needs to sort a record bath / vacuum machine and then rip them. 

loving the ub40


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been three weeks without music between surgery and sleeping heaps.

Bit of a soft start today with triphop via a Soundbar. Looking forward to firing up the car stereo agin , but at least another three weeks before I can drive again. Haven’t listened to the car since mid December so will be a treat.

anyway , 2000s throwback


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Great news and best wishes for your speedy recovery, and don't lose your faith...


----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


> Surgery went well and rehab begins. Realised I had enough vinyl to cover the floor three times over. Needs to sort a record bath / vacuum machine and then rip them.
> 
> loving the ub40


Great to hear, Neil! I'm glad the cardiology wizards worked their magic on ya.  And a slow and steady pace wins the race on the rehab front. 

Well, no rush, but let me know what you come up with on the vinyl LP cleaning setup, because I will be needing to do the same. 

Ta. UB40 has a few gems. Love that TM Juke track as well.👍


----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79

Toss Panos - Drummerworld Video


Toss Panos - Drummerworld Video



www.drummerworld.com


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Ok, Let's Go Brandom....


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Time to get serious....


----------



## mzmtg

bbfoto said:


>


Hell yes, Billy Strings is awesome. Here are a couple of my favorites from him (and others):

(BEST version of Dust in a Baggie)






Fantastic performance all around. Listening to this one on a system that images well is so good. You can hear the players moving around the single mic, it's great:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Damn she was pretty...


----------



## mzmtg

This one is for you, you know who you are:


----------



## SloVic

I will never forgive fate for being to young to see Morphine live before Mark Sandman died.


----------



## Eatmore Bacon




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## seafish

^^^
Simply a stellar recording of a beautiful song.
Thank you.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Sara K. 
Love the use of guitar positions in the mix.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## mzmtg




----------



## MythosDreamLab

super clear video... and that voice........mmm


----------



## kattan_tha_man

Pop Pop Up and Down Headlights - Donut Media


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


>


I included that track on one of my meet discs - wonderful on TOTL headphones as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NealfromNZ

Something interesting if you like layers and loops.


----------



## seafish

This thread has gone on for so long that the problem now is I dont know if anyone has posted this yet ..or maybe even I did already 

Anyways, for those who love a beautiful slow torch song, dont miss this one--


----------



## NealfromNZ

seafish said:


> This thread has gone on for so long that the problem now is I dont know if anyone has posted this yet ..or maybe even I did already
> 
> Anyways, for those who love a beautiful slow torch song, dont miss this one--


Very nice and need not worry about if something posted twice.
Went to stream this to the bedroom tv and was thinking , the soundbar reproducing producing the bass well but sounded a bit quiet. So I turned up and realised I could feel the bass.

Turns out I’d streamed it to the Home Theatre rig downstairs with it knocking a few hundred watts and the sub could be felt through the house. 😀


----------



## mumbles

LOL... technology strikes again!


----------



## mzmtg

Friendly reminder that not all russians are invaders 🤘🤘🤘🤘:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Attention K-Mart Shoppers........

Pink Floyd just released a new song in support of Ukraine:


----------



## mzmtg

#dynamic


----------



## NealfromNZ

Ya…. Driving again .. nice to have plenty of power behind the audio.

Part of a playlist on the way to the city.


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## Dremgragen

Mad Scientist said:


>


This is one of the greatest soundtracks ever. I listen to it every winter. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg

Had a religious experience with this one last night....play it LOUD


----------



## mumbles

MythosDreamLab said:


>


Sublime…


----------



## MythosDreamLab

mumbles said:


> Sublime…


Odd, I know, but I also love this:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Back in the early 80's some chick I was dating heard about some new cool band from the UK playing at some small Bar/Pool Hall up towards LA, so we went and saw them, they were pretty damn good and later got to be quite popular....


----------



## bertholomey

MythosDreamLab said:


> Back in the early 80's some chick I was dating heard about some new cool band from the UK playing at some small Bar/Pool Hall up towards LA, so we went and saw them, they were pretty dam good and later got to be quite popular....


Cool story! I had a roommate in college who was into The Cult - he had a good little system in a Jetta that we would crank this on road trips......I had a cassette tape someone made for me with an extended version of Fire Woman that got us ready for parties, but She Sells was always my favorite. Thanks for the blast from the past! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## seafish

^^^ That recording is AMAZING !!!


----------



## seafish

Found this gem recently--


----------



## dsw1204

Great rendition of "Unchained Melody"! Sexy as all hell, as well.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This is such an awesome song, was listening to the remastered CD in my car on the way home, it combines a Post Rock feel (20 years before post rock was invented) with the spaciness of Pink Floyd's "Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun" which came out 13 years prior..


----------



## mumbles

Pink Floyd's "Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun"??? Dude, you must be my age LOL 😂


----------



## bbfoto

Just released...








If you haven't listened to Anette's track titled *Liberty*, give it a listen. It's a very solemn and emotionally moving song, and has long been a demo track in the audiophile community for good reason.


----------



## bbfoto

Adam Ben Ezra using processed vocal "beatbox" effects and looping with electric guitar chorus, harmonizer, & delay/reverb pedal effects on his amplified acoustic upright double bass...









💫🪐✨


Tour dates: https://www.adambenezra.com/events




youtube.com


----------



## bbfoto

Favorite at 10:05 but all are amazing IMO...


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## 81malibu81




----------



## bbfoto

81malibu81 said:


>


Love that Magic City Hippies track...and not just for the ladies in the video.  Thanks


----------



## mzmtg

Filthy Polish slamming







The guitar playthrough is pretty badass too:


----------



## mzmtg

#dynamic


----------



## oldieHawn




----------



## gijoe

Today it's Rage Against the Machine.

I really wish that every streaming platform would stop thinking that when I listen to Rage that I also want to hear Korn and Pantera, I don't... ever.


----------



## seafish

gijoe said:


> Today it's Rage Against the Machine.
> 
> I really wish that every streaming platform would stop thinking that when I listen to Rage that I also want to hear Korn and Pantera, I don't... ever.


So this is for you ....  

Brass Against the Machine


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bit of folk music on the way home.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Sounds_Insane

I heard this remix in the latest PS Sounds demo video
(took me a bit to track down the FLAC to buy)


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## bbfoto

Another Dance Dub (Umberto Echo Dub) - Al Jawala


----------



## bbfoto

Sounds_Insane said:


> I heard this remix in the latest PS Sounds demo video
> (took me a bit to track down the FLAC to buy)


Yep. Great track. Love this version.


----------



## bbfoto

“*Spanish Grease*” (Dorfmeister con Madrid de los Austrias Muga Reserva mix) by *Willie Bobo* from *The Complete Verve Remixed*.

If your audio system has excellent imaging, this track does some cool tricks...

At 00:38 seconds into the track, the word “get” is repeated and is not only panned Left to Right, but phase shifts are applied.

In a system with excellent soundstaging, the source or position of the repeated word will seem to come out of the speakers panned back & forth Left & Right while moving progressively closer to your listening position, on average about 5ft of back to front depth...


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> “*Spanish Grease*” (Dorfmeister con Madrid de los Austrias Muga Reserva mix) by *Willie Bobo* from *The Complete Verve Remixed*.
> 
> If your audio system has excellent imaging, this track does some amazing tricks. At 00:38 seconds into the track, the word “get” is repeated and not only panned left to right but phase shifts are applied. In a high-end system, the source of the repeated word will seem to come out of the speakers toward the listening position, on average about 5ft of back to front depth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - Verve Remixed (2002) Temp FLAC D/L


That was cool on the 2 channel - like a circle around the system - fun bass track as well - tight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 96jimmyslt

Latest additions to the phone/USB drive 

Mac 10 - cavi hit 
50 cent/Chris Brown - I'm the man
Too short - big sexy thing
Halsey - balenciaga (various remixes)
Luther vandros - never too much 
Al b sure - night and day 
Yarborough - don't stop the music 
Brandy - I wanna be down
Mark Morrison - return of the mack
Dr dre - what's the difference 
J balvin ft skrillex - in da getto 
Daddy yankee - gasolina 
Aka mijo - don't want her back
Tksoul - watch them haters


----------



## mzmtg

Peter Fox 🤘🤘


----------



## Sounds_Insane

Tool/Puscifer/A Perfect Circle mix today.

One track in particular is Noose, I like how the fidelity kicks in about 1:50, sounds good with headphones or in a car.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bbfoto

For @Lou Frasier2


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


>


They opened for Rodrigo y Gabriela - his guitar playing was amazing - don’t really like his voice, but her’s is great  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mzmtg

This one's hittin' this morning:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

The title of this song answers the following question:

_Where is the best location to listen to a Car Stereo?_


----------



## rob feature




----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## bbfoto

Lou Frasier2 said:


> ...


Lou, take a look at the *ARTE Concert* YouTube channel. I think that they've posted some stuff you'd like in their HellFest 2022 series of Live performances.



https://youtube.com/c/ARTEConcert





On a completely different note, I'm not really into "organ jazz", but Jimmy Ford's drum solo starting around 3:30 is pretty dynamic, realistic, and fun to listen to on my system....


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Got an extra 18 minutes? Wanna hear some killer drumming?


----------



## bbfoto

MythosDreamLab said:


> Got an extra 18 minutes? Wanna hear some killer drumming?


Yeah, I think you've posted that before. GREAT track!


----------



## bbfoto

Pretty darn nice on a good system...

Mammal Hands - Three Good Things


----------



## Aslmx




----------



## robtr8




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Very cool, I LOVE Porcupine Tree, see them live twice years ago...


----------



## oldieHawn

I'm not usually into instrumental stuff, but this puppy cooks:


----------



## rob feature




----------



## bbfoto

Posted before, but came up in my random shuffle this evening and I dig it...


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Once upon a time, music was made by people with long hair, that knew how to properly play their instruments, people who were not concerned about looking "vogue" or having perfectly choreographed dance moves, people who played music from deep in the souls, not music they hoped would make them money...

For those of you unfamiliar with this concept, I present to you........












_(I saw both of above groups back in the day, probably the greatest double-bill I saw, although a close second was the ThinLizzy/Jouney double bill...)_


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Don THOTS

How many octaves?


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Sounds_Insane

Listening to some Pusfer - Money Shot, this is the first time hearing Smoke and Mirrors in my car. if you have an SQL or system that can hit really low, this is a fun track. probably the lowest bass I've found in a song.

Sorry, they don't have an official release of the standard version of this on YouTube.


----------



## mzmtg

THIRTY years on and these guys still have it!


----------



## Sumfuncomet

White Stripes!!!!! And I’m 72!!!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Working from home, today, listening to UMMAGUMMA...


----------



## Sumfuncomet

MythosDreamLab said:


> Working from home, today, listening to UMMAGUMMA...


As in Pink Floyd??


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Sumfuncomet said:


> As in Pink Floyd??


Oh yeah, you like them right?


----------



## bertholomey

I was in a Sushi shop in Coconut Grove, Florida last night - the bartender had his DJ set up going, and I captured this track. One I’m sure Billy likely knows well 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> I was in a Sushi shop in Coconut Grove, Florida last night - the bartender had his DJ set up going, and I captured this track. One I’m sure Billy likely knows well


Nice Jason.  Pretty sure I have that on one of my many *Hôtel Costes* compillations by Stéphane Pompougnac. 

I used to travel to NYC/Manhattan/SOHO/Tribeca A LOT for work. All of the upscale/fashionista hotels always had excellent DJs in the Bar or Lounge, or at the Pool.

I was turned on to heaps of great music there, and also some amazing live performances at Joe's Pub. Same at some of the upscale hotels in South Beach Miami and San Francisco back in the day. There's also some gems on the many *Café del Mar* compilations, though mostly in the ChillOut genre.

There are plenty of "MEH" tracks in these compilations, but also a few amazing gems that you won't find released anywhere else.



Amazon.com : hotel costes




And if you're into this kind of stuff, here's a fairly rare and obscure house mix from an underground DJ in S.F. ... Jenö and DJ Mark Farina pretty much had a lock on the S.F. house scene. Steve Kiser might be familiar with them.

*Jenö - Rising to the Top





*

But here's something completely different I stumbled upon from Berklee College of Music students/alumni. There are two performances with the 2nd one starting around 5:15. Might not be everyone's cup o' tea but very nice acoustic recordings that use a single stereo Blumlein Ribbon Microphone...






There are many more Berklee performances in this "Two Track" series...

Check out the *Emme Cannon Two Track*. Gonna post it in the _Female Vocals_ thread.

Jason, here's a Bach violin piece that you might enjoy. There is also a Berklee/Boston Conservatory YouTube ad with the same performer playing another solo Bach piece that is amazing that I'd love to have, but the video from the ad is not posted as a separate video on their YouTube channel.  Here's the one that is:


----------



## bbfoto

Not one of my normal recommendations, but...

Have you every journeyed to India?...


----------



## bbfoto

Was gonna post this in the _Female Vocals_ thread, but I think this band is about more than just the vocals. Feeling some Hope Sandoval/Mazzy Star vibes...


----------



## NealfromNZ

Not sure if I should post this one but it’s quite interesting to see how the system handled it.
Replace my old BMW M3 so back to a factory audio which isn’t great. ( looking forward to a new build  )
On home system this is quite good.


----------



## BeckJohn21

I’m Good by David Guetta & Bebe Rexha


----------



## dallasneon




----------



## mzmtg

New Behemoth out this week! 🤘 🤘 🤘 🤘 🤘


----------



## brandom79

Some virtuoso drumming from Jojo Mayer with Nerve


----------



## NealfromNZ

Was talked with my brother inlaw in the weekend who’s a part time musician and plays bass in a metal band and is in another band that is competing in a local band competition and is doing well. 

The band is called Rain and he was talking about the experience of the band members a few like himself that have been playing for 40 years. 

Was also saying that only way to make an income these days to supplement his hobby was live gigs. Think he was saying that a track on Spotify only amounts to about $20 a year if your lucky. Anyway, he was talking about the lead singer and her amazing voice either on stage , in the studio or in the lounge as he played tracks from the group on his huge PA.

Anyway this is a track from “Rain”









Hold Me Down, by Rain


track by Rain




rainrocknz.bandcamp.com





And from his metal band. The two styles couldn’t be further apart.😀









Rise Up, by Hadees Drudge


from the album On Your Knees




hadeesdrudge.bandcamp.com


----------



## Bodido

Live show ready to start...


----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79

My fave critical listening album...









The Way Up (DMD)


The Way Up is the eleventh and final studio album by the Pat Metheny Group. It was released in 2005 and won the Grammy Award for Best Contemporary Jazz Album in 2006. It is the last Pat Metheny album to feature long-time collaborator Lyle Mays.




music.youtube.com
 




Or watch it live


----------



## bbfoto

Still holds up after all these years...


----------



## bbfoto

White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane | Amazon Music #shorts #mollytuttle #amazonmusic


Check out our cover of White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane for Amazon Music as part of Amazon Originals! This was my first time going into the studio with the...




youtube.com


----------



## robtr8




----------



## brandom79

My favorite live album of all time. If I could attend any concert ever performed in history, this would be it. Insane musicianship!



https://tidal.com/album/52601788


----------



## mzmtg

robtr8 said:


>


Yesssssss!


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd




----------



## robtr8

Went looking for the Michelob commercial track and found two others!


----------



## robtr8

brandom79 said:


> My favorite live album of all time. If I could attend any concert ever performed in history, this would be it. Insane musicianship!
> 
> 
> 
> https://tidal.com/album/52601788


I crossed off two bucket list concerts this summer. I got to see "Let's Groove" and "Du Hast" live.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## brandom79

Wow dope new infected mushrooms song!








https://tidal.com/track/248108360


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This is my favorite style of music, hard, but not too hard, melodic, but not too mellow, with musicians that really know how to create perfect soundscapes....


----------



## mkars1

Some new Soca (501) Patrice Roberts – Fall In Love (feat. Timo) [Big Cup Riddim] - YouTube


----------



## seafish

In terms of covers, Dire Straits is kinda like Pink Floyd ... why bother?

Well...these guys nail Sultans of Swing on their acoustic guitars--


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Yeah, it was good, but there is a big difference between a copy and the original, sung & played by the creator of the song...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

The 2022 Donkey's Theme Song...


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


>


I resorted my 80s vinyl collection earlier this year, found this gem and gave it a spin.


----------



## dvbdfhvfhfb

The new Linkin Park album The hunting party and Matisyahu's most recent album Akeda


----------



## bbfoto

Scroll ahead to 1:56:30 and listen to this live percussion recording...preferably with headphones or your best speaker system.







And watch the entire video if you are interested in hearing the differences in 3 different High-End home audio loudspeaker systems.


----------



## seafish

John Illsley, the bassit from Dire Straits, playing his own songs--

Reminds me of a cross between Dylan and Petty, of course with some Mark Knoplfer thrown in.

DEFINITELY worth a listen--


----------



## seafish

Here's a simple heartfelt cover of Kate Wolf's Green Eyes


----------



## seafish

Gotta say that John Illsley writes some pretty good songs--

Here's Toe the Line


----------



## seafish

Ok...this one is a little simple (and maybe even a little creepy  ) but the melody is catchy and the musicianship is phenomenal


----------



## seafish

OK last one --

This one definitely has ALOT more Dire Straits coming through 

John Illsley -- A Long Way Back


----------



## seafish

I lied...one more good song by John Illsley -- Tell Me


----------



## bertholomey

This was fun - I need to hear it in the car instead of Apple ear buds. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saltyone

This whole album is amazing, and may have been shared previously. I found it about two weeks ago and can’t get enough. Every track has something special. Outstanding test of your systems imaging, staging, and dynamic range. Enjoy!


----------



## Mikky'Drippin

A track I uploaded, ripped in FLAC the genre is UK Hardcore, before the shift into genereic EDM.


























Above & Beyond feat. Richard Bedford "Sun & Moon" (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)


Watch the Official Music video for 'Always': https://youtu.be/ZALrv7eMWbsBuy/Stream 'Sun & Moon': https://Anjunabeats.lnk.to/SunMoonSubscribe to our channel:...




www.youtube.com












RAM & Susana - RAMelia (Tribute To Amelia) [Live at #ASOT1000]


Listen A State Of Trance Episode 1000 via https://AStateOfTrance.lnk.to/PLYAFollow to the official 'A State Of Trance Top 1000' playlist on Spotify ▶ https:/...




www.youtube.com


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Classic......


----------



## NealfromNZ

Mikky'Drippin said:


> A track I uploaded, ripped in FLAC the genre is UK Hardcore, before the shift into genereic EDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above & Beyond feat. Richard Bedford "Sun & Moon" (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Watch the Official Music video for 'Always': https://youtu.be/ZALrv7eMWbsBuy/Stream 'Sun & Moon': https://Anjunabeats.lnk.to/SunMoonSubscribe to our channel:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM & Susana - RAMelia (Tribute To Amelia) [Live at #ASOT1000]
> 
> 
> Listen A State Of Trance Episode 1000 via https://AStateOfTrance.lnk.to/PLYAFollow to the official 'A State Of Trance Top 1000' playlist on Spotify ▶ https:/...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Really like tracks with Zoe Johnston vocals. Quite like that B&Y acoustic concert at the Hollywood bowl with her and others.


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Donanon

Art Pepper 'Living Legend'

Not a bad cut on the whole thing.


----------



## GunRelations




----------



## GunRelations




----------



## NealfromNZ

GunRelations said:


>


Loving that guitar rif with the bass overlay when it kicks in 😍


----------



## MobilePioneer

Played back on a Pioneer A-70 in FLAC just up to clipping through some 1984 CSA and CSB 9000’s and a handful of other speakers including some JBL-L110’s on a couple SA-1040’s through a SG-750

lmao so many numbers 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Speedhunter




----------



## KillerBox




----------



## Porsche

nora jones
https://fb.watch/gEZiFE8bH2/


----------



## Donanon

Great stuff!


----------



## GunRelations




----------



## MobilePioneer

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KillerBox




----------



## KillerBox




----------



## bbfoto

MORCHEEBA LIVE CONCERT 11/11/2022


----------



## Donanon

Listening to this right now:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Since the title of this thread is "What are you LISTENING to"...

I'm listening to this, and even though it's not music, hopefully no one will want to ARGUE....


----------



## MobilePioneer




----------



## BMW 1M

The GBXperience broadcast on Clyde1 in Scotland Friday night.









Listen to The GBXperience on Clyde 1


Catch up with The GBXperience on Clyde 1. Listen again to the show from 11 Nov 2022 at 20:00.




planetradio.co.uk





The SQ is bad, but the mix is just epic. I love that the big dance tunes from the 90's are still alive and popular with the Scots.

Old school car audio guys will dig it 

(I'm not a Scot BTW).


----------



## Mikky'Drippin




----------



## NealfromNZ

BMW 1M said:


> The GBXperience broadcast on Clyde1 in Scotland Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to The GBXperience on Clyde 1
> 
> 
> Catch up with The GBXperience on Clyde 1. Listen again to the show from 11 Nov 2022 at 20:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planetradio.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SQ is bad, but the mix is just epic. I love that the big dance tunes from the 90's are still alive and popular with the Scots.
> 
> Old school car audio guys will dig it
> 
> (I'm not a Scot BTW).


You might also like the “Let there be house” podcasts or Soundcloud mixes. Especially the early episodes.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Mikky'Drippin said:


>


I’ve watched this so many times with my daughter when she was younger. I see the theme song “walking on air” was also redone a few years back.


----------



## Forddenial

My customer service theme song today. We're liquidating the store and the special customers are in full force.


----------



## Mad Scientist

For all the 80's babies out there, here's a classic with a twist:


----------



## Forddenial

Dance for me!!


----------



## Forddenial

It helps me lie to myself that i'm having fun at work


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## Donanon

I drove up Island to go fishing this morning and on the way up I listened to Dead Can Dance while on the back I played The Chelsea Flu making for a very dreamy and relaxing little trip:


----------



## Mikky'Drippin




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Donanon

I heard The Winterpills for the first time this morning...good stuff.


----------



## Sounds_Insane

A couple old ones...








and one of a couple dozen different version of this song:


----------



## MobilePioneer

Alex and the City Crew on K-Tel’s 1984 Breakdance Cassette.

sorry there isn’t a YouTube link for it


----------



## BMW 1M

MobilePioneer said:


> Alex and the City Crew on K-Tel’s 1984 Breakdance Cassette.
> 
> sorry there isn’t a YouTube link for it
> View attachment 354192


----------



## saltyone

You guys all probably have this one already, but it’s a great one to go back to. The bass should literally hit you in the chest and their imaging of the vocals is fun. 

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood









Clint Eastwood by Gorillaz


Listen to Clint Eastwood by Gorillaz on Apple Music. 2001. Duration: 5:42




music.apple.com


----------



## MobilePioneer

saltyone said:


> You guys all probably have this one already, but it’s a great one to go back to. The bass should literally hit you in the chest and their imaging of the vocals is fun.
> 
> Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood by Gorillaz
> 
> 
> Listen to Clint Eastwood by Gorillaz on Apple Music. 2001. Duration: 5:42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music.apple.com


If you like that you’ll love this


----------



## GunRelations

Somebody get this man in a studio so we can have this in HQ

Anyone know of any other artists with music like this?


----------



## MobilePioneer

GunRelations said:


> Somebody get this man in a studio so we can have this in HQ
> 
> Anyone know of any other artists with music like this?


check out some j-pop jazz from the 60’s.
Like Enoch Light and the Light Brigade. Very well produced music from one of the greatest band leaders and recording engineers ever






the records were usually owned by audiophiles so if you find them in the dollar bin they are usually pretty mint vinyl


----------



## GunRelations

MobilePioneer said:


> check out some j-pop jazz from the 60’s.
> Like Enoch Light and the Light Brigade. Very well produced music from one of the greatest band leaders and recording engineers ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the records were usually owned by audiophiles so if you find them in the dollar bin they are usually pretty mint vinyl
> 
> View attachment 354515


I'm gonna check those out but I would really be interested in something with a modern hip hop beat with good bass.


----------



## MobilePioneer

Here’s some stand up bass lol! The beat drops at like 15 seconds.
It’s good. So much range here


----------



## saltyone

Holy crap!









ID (from NYE 2022: Kenny Dope) / A Little Fugue for You and Me (Mixed) by ID & Enoch Light & The Light Brigade


Listen to ID (from NYE 2022: Kenny Dope) / A Little Fugue for You and Me (Mixed) by ID & Enoch Light & The Light Brigade on Apple Music. 2021. Duration: 1:24




music.apple.com













Bond Street by Enoch Light & The Light Brigade


Listen to Bond Street by Enoch Light & The Light Brigade on Apple Music. 1969. Duration: 2:41




music.apple.com













Meditation by Enoch Light


Listen to Meditation by Enoch Light on Apple Music. 1957. Duration: 2:30




music.apple.com


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## Forddenial

Working-on-the-car-and-staying-not-mad music
(Edit: spelling. Had cold-garage fingers)


----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## bbfoto

NealfromNZ said:


>


SOOO GOOD. Lhasa de Selah is an amazing artist. And a lot of her albums are excellent recordings.


----------



## NealfromNZ

bbfoto said:


> SOOO GOOD. Lhasa de Selah is an amazing artist. And a lot of her albums are excellent recordings.


Loving the way the drums are mic’s on this track too. Sound more like they do in a live performance


----------



## Lou Frasier2

I went to this tour in San Francisco when I was 20 ,one of the best shows ive been to, got bruised ribs and a black eye, dad wasn't too happy with me but I didnt live at home anymore so I didnt care,


----------



## Forddenial

Jackwagon downstairs gets a hooker and pretends like he's at the club. Well, she left (1:13am). My turn to vibe (1:43am) with the subs pointed at the floor


----------



## NealfromNZ

Forddenial said:


> Jackwagon downstairs gets a hooker and pretends like he's at the club. Well, she left (1:13am). My turn to vibe (1:43am) with the subs pointed at the floor


Haha , that will tech him, the best track for finding rattles ever.
Hopefully the building is still standing 😀


----------



## Forddenial

My inhouse bluetooth









He did inspire me to build a 500w downfiring sub though


----------



## MobilePioneer




----------



## NealfromNZ

Instrumental remake of Jimi Hendrix little wing


----------



## saltyone

Oldie but goodie. There’s so much special about this recording. 









In the Air Tonight by Phil Collins


Listen to In the Air Tonight by Phil Collins on Apple Music. 1981. Duration: 5:35




music.apple.com


----------



## robtr8

Given how much I enjoyed "Mamma Sed" I was looking forward to the new version of "Potions". Meh.
But this one got my attention when I played it in The Jag!


----------



## NealfromNZ

NZ group LAB dropped another single. Normally a new album out for the Xmas / NZ summer


----------



## saltyone

NealfromNZ said:


> NZ group LAB dropped another single. Normally a new album out for the Xmas / NZ summer


How have I never heard of these guys?! I just downloaded their entire collection…love it! Thanks!


----------



## saltyone

robtr8 said:


> Given how much I enjoyed "Mamma Sed" I was looking forward to the new version of "Potions". Meh.
> But this one got my attention when I played it in The Jag!


Hell yeah!









Apocalyptical by Puscifer


Listen to Apocalyptical by Puscifer on Apple Music. 2020. Duration: 5:22




music.apple.com


----------



## saltyone

Simply beautiful. Close your eyes and enjoy. 









At Night by The Eagle Rock Gospel Singers


Listen to At Night by The Eagle Rock Gospel Singers on Apple Music. 2016. Duration: 3:19




music.apple.com


----------



## NealfromNZ

Sunday Afternoon and chilling after a family lunch. Been listening to Geoffrey Oryema who I hadn’t heard before. Listened to an earlier album and this track.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

Listening to these guys today.


----------



## Forddenial

Been one of them weeks. Need a chuckle


----------



## MythosDreamLab

No need to actually admit you like this one, but it is, an amazing song:


----------



## NealfromNZ

MythosDreamLab said:


> No need to actually admit you like this one, but it is, an amazing song:


My dad played Harry on the old radiogram regularly when I was a child. Thanks for the throwback. Haven’t heard this for about 50 years 😀


----------



## Forddenial

Finding the actual names of my bass test tracks....and learning the mustang has massaging seats


----------



## Sounds_Insane

Going old school huh...
Here's one. I had this on cassette along with their first 3 or 4 alumbs, I was excited when I found the CD new at a pawn shop years later, I still have it along with every other Dynamix II album I could find.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

This was always one of my favorites.


----------



## Sounds_Insane

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> This was always one of my favorites.


Bass Boy, DJ Magic Mike, Techmaster PEB, Dr Crankenstein, MC A.D.E., Meggatron, Nemesis, Quad Force, Bass Mekanik... classics.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

Brings back the day of me having my tiny S10 extended cab with a giant ass bandpass box that took up the entire area. Had RF Punch 10s and a box that probably had no business together, but the gate guards could here me coming from around the mountain. I like those old bass tracks, I still like to listen on occasion, but the measly single sealed 12"s I have been running for the past 20 years is no where near as loud as those 10s were.


----------



## Sounds_Insane

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> Brings back the day of me having my tiny S10 extended cab with a giant ass bandpass box that took up the entire area. Had RF Punch 10s and a box that probably had no business together, but the gate guards could here me coming from around the mountain. I like those old bass tracks, I still like to listen on occasion, but the measly single sealed 12"s I have been running for the past 20 years is no where near as loud as those 10s were.


I had a pair of kicker C15's in a bandpass in the back of my extended cab Ranger for a while.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

Sounds_Insane said:


> I had a pair of kicker C15's in a bandpass in the back of my extended cab Ranger for a while.


I can only imagine.


----------



## Forddenial

Kicker cvr12's in place of the foldup seat of a '96 dakota pushed by 1500 glorious MTX wattage. Nothing can boom like a pickup.


Started off youtubing "do it bump doe", clicked on Doe Slurp....i don't know where the hell i am at in youtube right now but the bass is good


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## saltyone

Smoke ‘em if you’ve got ‘em. 









Turtles All the Way Down by Sturgill Simpson


Listen to Turtles All the Way Down by Sturgill Simpson on Apple Music. 2014. Duration: 3:08




music.apple.com


----------



## saltyone

One more…









Call to Arms by Sturgill Simpson


Listen to Call to Arms by Sturgill Simpson on Apple Music. 2016. Duration: 5:29




music.apple.com


----------



## seafish

An awesome rendition of Hey Joe by the Otis Taylor Band with Taylor Scott sizzling on lead guitar and Anne Harris on rocking the violin--


----------



## seafish

Herer is Steve Winwood himself, at 74 years old, rocking a new acoustic version of Low spark of High Heeled Boys solo on piano--


----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## lahan

seafish said:


> Herer is Steve Winwood himself, at 74 years old, rocking a new acoustic version of Low spark of High Heeled Boys solo on piano--


Steve wood is a great artist, he is too good in what he does


----------



## Just a guy

Something a little different. He's got some duets and covers that are pretty good too. Been jammin to his stuff all morning.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Been listening to the Netflix “Wednesday” playlist with daughter . Some quite dark and gothic tracks 😀

Anyway …. Quite good sub bass on this Lady Gaga track


----------



## NealfromNZ

Man , hate when one of your favourite artists passes away. Brilliant lyricist and some great 90s/ 00s dance tracks
Maxi Jazz 
Faithless


----------



## Donanon

Boris Brejcha 
I was booking down an empty stretch of highway this morning with 'Never Look Back' on the box at about 7 on the dial and took a quick glance at the speedo...180kph, gulp! A real toe tapper of a tune.


----------



## Forddenial

Test tones.......😅
Tonight and tomorrow and tomorrow night.....
110-130hz dip that i can't find

Edit: wrong Hz, just goes to show how twisted up i am


----------



## Sirikenewtron

https://tidal.com/track/53880210


----------



## saltyone

Sirikenewtron said:


> https://tidal.com/track/53880210


Okay…that’s just cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sirikenewtron

saltyone said:


> Okay…that’s just cool. Thanks for sharing!


Been in my big playlist but Just came across it for the first time today. Crazy all the sounds popping off all over the windshield


----------



## Bobby12many

seafish said:


> Herer is Steve Winwood himself, at 74 years old, rocking a new acoustic version of Low spark of High Heeled Boys solo on piano--


 This is fantastic. Thanks for the share


----------



## Bobby12many

*Jota.pê *- live set: Brazilian singer songwriter with an unique, smooth tone. This set sounds incredible on my HT, esp for a Youtubes video.





*Orebolo* - Our Vinyl Session: pared down, acoustic version of the generationally good band 'goose'. The stand up bass in this recording is just phenomenal. "Madhuvan" (final track, linked-to) is likely my favorite song at the moment. If you ever enjoyed the dead, Phish, Widespread Panic, etc - dont sleep on goose or Orebolo





Cheers


----------



## Don THOTS




----------



## Forddenial




----------



## Forddenial

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL35A65EDAB01DDD2A


----------



## Mad Scientist

I actually prefer this version over the album one:


----------



## NealfromNZ

An extended version of a song I seem to be playing regularly.

Katchafire, a reggae dub group from New Zealand.


----------



## robtr8

My usual fare:




Wrapping up a full RF and Kicker install on a Baja 272 Islander, my boss played this:




Country generally doesn't make it onto my playlist but this one seemed to stick.


----------



## GunRelations




----------



## Mikky'Drippin




----------



## GunRelations

Mikky'Drippin said:


>


Was rocking this yesterday


----------



## GunRelations

.


----------

